# The EN World FREE Character Portrait Request Thread!



## Knightfall

Ok, everyone likes to ask for a free character portrait from time to time but sometimes this forum gets clogged up by too many request threads being posted all at once.

To solve this little problem, I say we use this one thread for requesting FREE character portraits. This will allow our resident EN World artist friends to have only one thread they must check for the multitude of character requests that pass through this forum every month.

Of course, there's no guarantee that an art will choose your character concept to sketch, as it is more of a free for all between the fans of the forum and the artists looking for something to draw.

Note that anyone can post a character concept, they want sketched, here and anyyone can take up a pencil, pen or use a graphics program to sketch their favorite character concept and post the resulting image on this thread.

Plus, anything goes *(within Eric's Grandma's Rules of Conduct)*. You can ask for a sketch of any fantasy, modern, or science fiction character but it is the artist choice as to what style the character will be drawn (i.e. anime).

Details will be important but try to stay away from posting game stats. Instead, break the character down by description, history, campaign, and character traits.

*Remember*, this is going to be a free-for-all thread with little or no guarantee that your character is going to be sketched by a specific artist. I look at in this way, if the artists get on board with the thread then it will lead to the sharing of creativity on everyones part.

So if your an artist or an art fan, feel free to chime in on this thread about what you think of the idea, post a character concept, or pick a character concept to sketch and post it here.

Who wants to go first.

Ready, Set, Go!

Knightfall1972

p.s. I'm not an artist but I will watch over this thread to see how it goes.

Also, make sure you check out Acquana's The Drawing a Day Thread, AMG's Art Every Day He's Not Lazy Thread, Bastion's campaign sketches/art and REQUESTS, ML3's FREE Home Brew Monster Art, and ukpublishling's FREE Symbols, for more great art related threads.
---------------------------------
The NEW EN World FREE Character Portrait Request Thread


----------



## Felix

Konstanin

Bar 2 / Rgr 3 / Forsaker 4
Height: 6' 8"
Weight: 350 lbs

Konstantin comes from the Land that Bleeds, a wasteland pitted with geysers of steam and volcanos. His young life was spent enslaved to the druids who controlled the tribes. He escaped southward and fought to hold off the invasion of barbarians into more civilized lands.

He wears wolf pelts when cold, and a leather jerkin and coarse pants when the weather is warm. A breastplate is generally always worn. His greatsword is strapped to his back, and the scabbard is well worn from Konstanin drawing the blade. A dagger is strapped to his left calf for use in grapples. A hand crossbow (a curiousity picked up during a run-in with the drow) is holstered on his right him, next to a case of poison-laced bolts.

As big as he is, Konstantin's fighting style often immitates a rogues, tumbling into place to give him the best tactical advantage. (The Barbarian levels represent his background, and not his fighting style - he rarely rages.) As well, he spends his off time studying nature, and its ability to harm, and heal, the body; salves and poisons are kept at the ready in his backpack and belt. He has also picked up a crossbow bolt case which laces the tip with drow sleeping poison; a helpful aid before he enters combat.


----------



## tecnowraith

I got a new Character that I to see done.

Half-Fiend/Half-Elf (or Orc)
spellcaster warrior (still working on the classes)
Armor: Leather or Chain-mail
Weapons: Racial Weapon and maybe demonic polearm type weapon.

Coming the depths of hells, learing both sides of his heritage he seeks the relic items of old to please demonic family. He is also stranded on a new world/plane looking for a way back, not until he has fun on the new one. 

He will covered in runic/glyphs (artist choice) tattos or scars all over is body, long hair, very healthy for demon.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Speaking as an artist, I'd like to make some small suggestions.

It really helps out the artists if you put down race, height, weight, build, hair color, eye color, comeliness (ugly? handsome?), and stuff like that. 

If you forget, the artist that sketches your character will fill in the blank for you. When that happens, what you get back may be kinda far from what you imagined. Or sometimes an artist may not even pick your character to draw because it lacks certain basic visual descriptions. They may be afraid of going through all the effort to draw a character only to end up reading some reply from the creator saying something like, "oh....not to be ungrateful or anything but I imagined her with long braids, not short hair."

So, don't forget some of the basic stuff too okay?   Sometimes its more important for the artist to know that than the name of the character's foster father.

Once I get my new scanner installed, I'll try and sketch one of these characters in this thread.


----------



## BOZ

good call, knightfall!  i'll post some requests in this thread when i find the time.


----------



## Bozidar

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> *It really helps out the artists if you put down race, height, weight, build, hair color, eye color, comeliness (ugly? handsome?), and stuff like that.  *



Human, 6'4", 250, very muscular (14 con, 16 str) but not overly dexterous (10 dex), red hair, blue eyes, high comeliness (cha 16).

Here's the guts though.. 

Short cropped hair, full facial hair but neatly cropped.  Wearing magical full plate, with a magical large steel shield (both can be relatively non-ornate, he's not much into flair like those waiters and waitresses at Ruby Tuesdays or TGIFridays).  The one piece of flair he has.. 

A Holy Longsword, etched with runes of the symbol of Corellon Larethian (see attachment), and it's name written in ancient sylvan.  His scabbard is similarly adorned.

His special mount is a femal dire lion (extra HD for being a special mount) that wears leather barding in combat.

Now.. i don't know how hard, or how fun any of that would be to draw for anyone.  I know i don't have even an ounce of the skill, but wish i did.  If anyone would like to draw this as a full picture, or take a part of it (just the face, just the paladin, just the sword/scabbard, or even just the dire lion) i would be extremely greatful 

Thanks in advance for _any_ effort you put forth!


----------



## Bozidar

almost forgot the attachment.  Oh, and any pennants or color you'd want to put it, try using royal blue, Corellon's color of his cloak.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Here's Tecnowraith's Half-Fiend/Half-Elf character.

Please forgive my messy line work, I didn't have time to do a polished piece. Just kept it sketchy mostly. I also hope it's kind of near to what the creator intended. 

I'll admit I'm not up on all the variable races outside the standard ones in the PHB. So I don't know what a half-fiend would look like. I think I heard someone mention horns.....so I gave him a few. Tecnowraith mentioned a racial weapon or demonic polearm.  I also don't really know what weapons fiends prefer either, so I might've messed up there. As far as the polearm goes, I really only had time to do a 'waist up' sketch and so if I put in the polearm....there wouldn't be enough space to show off the end of it. Plus I was thinking....if this guy is a warrior/spellcaster type all in one.....I want to show him holding a weapon in one hand while having the other free to cast spells with. I dunno....just rambling.....


Anyways, here ya go. Hope you like. (Bozidar, I'll try and give your character a shot too. When I get some more time)


----------



## WizWrm

I have no art experience whatsoever, but...

That looks really good! Are you a professional artist?

I'll throw my hat into the ring for either of my two PbP characters.

My sig has links to stats and more detailed descriptions; I have pretty much everything you listed described in the links. Here's what's not on the sheets: Verrik are a race from Arcana Unearthed; they look like humans except for their hair and skin, which is white or blue-black, and dark red, respectively (Sanje's colors are listed at the top and bottom anyway). They tend to be very solemn and somewhat 'alien' in their outlook. Also; Velbrik is a historian/storyteller bard rather than a musician, so he doesn't have a musical instrument or any related paraphernalia. Velbrik is probably around 20-25, but Sanje is a bit older, maybe 30. Velbrik's hair is combed or parted, and Sanje has a mane of spiked hair down his neck.

Take as much time as you want on whichever you want to do, if any; I can wait.

[Edit]: I wrote a more detailed description of Sanje in my sig link.

[New Edit, 9/4]: A couple small changes.


----------



## Warduke

Well, I do have art experience and I think it's very accomplished. I like the movement of it, like it captures a moment in time rather than a static pose.  I also think that the sketchy style works really well, better than some finished pieces others produce.

Three thumbs up.


----------



## tecnowraith

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Here's Tecnowraith's Half-Fiend/Half-Elf character.
> 
> Please forgive my messy line work, I didn't have time to do a polished piece. Just kept it sketchy mostly. I also hope it's kind of near to what the creator intended.
> 
> I'll admit I'm not up on all the variable races outside the standard ones in the PHB. So I don't know what a half-fiend would look like. I think I heard someone mention horns.....so I gave him a few. Tecnowraith mentioned a racial weapon or demonic polearm.  I also don't really know what weapons fiends prefer either, so I might've messed up there. As far as the polearm goes, I really only had time to do a 'waist up' sketch and so if I put in the polearm....there wouldn't be enough space to show off the end of it. Plus I was thinking....if this guy is a warrior/spellcaster type all in one.....I want to show him holding a weapon in one hand while having the other free to cast spells with. I dunno....just rambling.....
> 
> 
> Anyways, here ya go. Hope you like. (Bozidar, I'll try and give your character a shot too. When I get some more time)





I like! Can you modify some it? Take the horns out/off, give him sunglasses (fanatsy style), make the ears longer and wider (like Wracraft 3 elves), not sure if I am going to have him wear armor or not, but give him a runic wizard's staff. My character is now a Tiefling Wizard (maybe 1 level fighter-for the weapons and armor), gime more of a fantasy style trenchcoat or wizard robe. The tattoos are cool but its more of runic/glyph tattooing, his body/flesh is his spellbook. Give him Nightcrawler's hands: 2 fingers and a thumb. I like to compare the runic tattoos the ones you already. The height and body type looks ok (maybe wizardry), the hair style is good no change, like the face just give him the changes above. 

The concpet that he is an arcane/occult investigator. This pic will be good for later on when he changes  .

Thanks for the pic, I like it for my character's change.


----------



## Ferret

I'll give something a shot, something real simple (thats why I'm not leaping at any of the already posted requests)


----------



## Knightfall

BOZ said:
			
		

> good call, knightfall!  i'll post some requests in this thread when i find the time.




Thanks BOZ!

The idea just sort of came to me. One of those lightbulb sort of ideas. Hopefully we'll see some more great artwork on this thread like Chain Lightning's first art post for Tecnowraith. (Great work, CL!)

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Smoke&Mirrors

Hey, hey!

I'm much impressed with the quality of work that's already shown up on this thread, so I decided to post a charcter I have in the works for a game I'm starting next week. It's a modern day Exalted game, and he is a lunar (or shapeshifter) with the wolf animal totem... pretty much stereotypical werewolf cooolness. Anyhow, I see him normally wearing plain street clothes, not limited just to jeans and tshirt... feel free to do whatever in the clothes department. He's thin with dark black hair that's is kinda spiked on his head, and a trim black goatee. His eyes are brown, and there is a silvery circle of light that shines on his forehead when he casts spells. He doesn't have weapons of any kind. In his werewolf form, he is a hulking tank o' destruction that often causes others to drop their weapons and run... quickly. Other than that the character is open to interpretation. The drawing could be of just the character, or it could also show him in his werewolf form, either way is good. So if anyone has the time, and is interested, you are most appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## GralTok

Hi I'm starting a new player in a game that will be great fun. It's PlayByPost and I would to have an illustration of him., at his beginning.


Ok I would be interested in two pose. I prefer monochrone for they appear to be less colorcrazy and I can test myself and colorizing them using photoshop. But BY NO MEANS restrain yourself if you prefer color. My job is not of colorizing in photoshop even if I do it from time to time. So you are totally free of teh format you want to do the drawing.

The first would be of him at as desk studying an old tome with his teacher, an old man, looking over his shoulder.

The second would be of him walking down the road in any setting you wish (moutain, forest, plain...) with all of his equipment on his back.

Well thanks for reading so far and for maybe the interest of drawing him.

Next his description. He is Tuatha but I'm not sure what it is else than a cross-breed between celt god and human so draw liek a human.

Eôin Mackoìds is tall by human standard at 3inches over 6feet and 185lb. He has deep blue eyes and brown curly hair that goes down under his shoulder. He clean his beard to keep it of only a few days old. His skin is sun-tanned. He wear a brown kilt with yellow square linned in red and green. It goes back over his left shoulder and tie at his belt on hir right side. He often wear no shirt or when required it is of one color found in his kilt. He his strong but not build to show it, more raw force than sharpened muscle. His training with the claymore burn any extra weight he could accumulate in his study and keep him in shape for the road. 

On the road he would wear his MW studded leather armor under the kilt part that goes over hsi shoulder. His claymore would be sheated under his backpack. Most of his equipment attached to his pack, bedroll under it bucket on one side... you see what I mean.

And here is sheet.

Eòin Mackoïds
CN Tuatha Male
Ranger 2/Rogue 2/Celtic Bard 3/Horizon Walker 0
Age: 26
Height: 6'3"
Weight: 185lb.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Long curly brown
Skin: Sun-tanned
Deity: Oghma

Abilities:
Str: 14
Dex: 17
Con: 12
Int: 14
Wis: 12
Cha: 12

Saving throws:
Fort: ¿5 = 4base ¿ 1Con
Reflex: ¿12 = 9base ¿ 3Dex
Will: ¿4 = 3base ¿ 1Wis

Combat:
Hit points: 42/42 (8+4+5+3+6+4+5)
Initiative: ¿3
AC: 1 (10Base ¿ 0Armor ¿ 0Shield ¿ 3dex)
Melee: ¿ (+2str +5bab)
Ranged: ¿ (+3dex +5bab)

Feats:
Endurance
Rapid Shot
Self-Suficient
Track
Weapon Focus Claymore


Skills: rng rog C.B H.W Ability Feat Total
Balance 2 3 5
Climb 2 2 4
Craft Calligraphy 5 2 7
Disabel Device 3 1 3 7
Escape Artist 2 3 5
Gather Information 2 1 3
Handle Animal 3 1 4
Healing 5 2 1 2 10
Hide 3 1 3 7
Jump 2 2 4
Knw Law 7 2 9
Knw Geography 5 3 2 7
Knw History & Mythology 5 2 7
Listen 3 1 4
Move Silently 3 1 3 7
Open Lock 3 3 6
Ride 2 3 5
Search 3 2 2 7
Spot 3 1 4
Survival 5 2 1 2 10
Swim 2 2 4
Tumble 2 3 5
Use Rope 2 3 5

Languages:
Gaelic
Elf
Giant

Special Qualities:
-Favored Ennemy Giant: +2 to Bluff, Listen, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival and to Damage.
-Wild Empathy +3: Diplomacy check for animal, take more or less 1 minute.
-Combat Style Archery
-Sneak Attack 1d6
-Trapfinding
-Evasion
-Bardic knowledge +7

Equipment:
Claymore
Composite Longbow +2str (1d8/x3/110ft. 3lb. Piercing) 300gp
Arrows 20 (3lb.) 1gp
Masterwork Studded Leather Armor (+3 +5 15% 20lb.) 175gp.
Backpack 2lb. 2gp
Bedroll 5lb. 1sp
Winter Blanket 3lb. 5sp
Bucket 2lb. 5sp
Candle x5 -- 5cp
Canvas 10sq. yd. 10lb. 1gp
Map Case .5lb. 1gp
Chalk -- 1cp
Fishhook x5 -- 5sp
Flask 1lb. 3cp
Flint & Steel -- 1gp
Grappling Hook 4lb. 1gp
Ink 2oz. vial -- 16gp
Inkpen -- 1sp
Bullseye Lantern 3lb. 12gp
Clay Tankard 1lb. 2cp
Oil 3-pint flask 3lb. 3sp
Parchment x10 -- 2gp
Belt Pouch .5lb. 1gp
Trail Rations x4 4lb. 2gp
Silk Rope 50ft. 5lb. 10gp
Sack .5lb. 1sp
Soap 1lb. 5sp
Shovel 8lb. 2gp
Torch x2 2lb. 2cp
Waterskin 4lb. 1gp
Whetstone 1lb. 2cp
Harp 3lb. 5gp
Thieves' Tools 1lb. 30gp
Celtic Outfit -- --
565.75gp
24.25gp

Money: 
Platinum: 
Gold: 590
Silver: 
Copper: 

Spells
0:3 - 1:2
0Detect Magic, Light, Mage Hand, Mending, Open/Close, Resistance
1Comprehend Language, Cure Light Wounds, Expeditious Retreat


AND AGAIN a big thanks in your interest.


----------



## ThorneMD

Here are a few requests that I would like done.

Haldir
Male Half-Orc Druid 
Leather Armor
+1 Scimitar
Large Wooden Shield
Necklace of animal teeth
Wounds regenerating (like if you cast regenerate moderate woiunds)

Araos
Elven Sorcerer/Psychic Warrior
Flowing Red robes
Long Flowing Black Hair
Crystal longsword with a jeweled hilt
Dark green cloak
(if visible)Deep blue pants

Rudic Noson
Human Paladin
Follower of Torm
Scalemail
Heavy Flail on his Right side
Glaive on his Back
Whip tied above his belt
Whip Dagger on his Left Side
Holy Symbol
Gauntlets
Sholder Length greasy black hair
Goatee

Araust
Male Human Fighter
6'7''
Mercenary/Bounty Hunter
Sythe with some kind of Runes on it
Flowing Worn Cloak
Angry Look on face
Scar across Left Eye
Spiked Blonde Hair
Whip(optional)
The Sword that is in the below pic on his back, needed
Hitman Style Gloves


----------



## Kai Lord

Chain Lightning:

Do you have a webpage or a gallery of work?


----------



## Chain Lightning

Hey all, I'll try to put up something new soon. I'm currently working on Bozidar's character with that Corellon Larethian holy sword.  BTW, how'd this human get a holy sword from the god of elves?    Wouldn't mind hearing the synopsis of that story. Heh heh. Is he a fighter? Paladin?







			
				Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Chain Lightning:
> 
> Do you have a webpage or a gallery of work?




Actually I used to, but not at the moment. Some other artist friends and I have a collective studio webpage, but its currently being redone. I'll be putting up my recent work there. I'll post a link when the site is done. Or putting a link to it in my profile.


----------



## Bozidar

1st -- Thank you sooo much for trying this out   It's hugely appreciated, and i'm very greatful for the effort, no matter the result.

2nd -- 







> BTW, how'd this human get a holy sword from the god of elves?



Well, he didn't get one from him.. but he does worship him.  His father, a widower, married an elven barrister that was staying in their town for some time.  Shortly after the marriage, his father was slain (think old west, the cowboys lured him into a trap and killed him).  His step-mother, while he was still a young boy, took him back to her ancestral home and he was raised among elves.  He felt a strong bond with the teachings of corellon, even though he is not of that race, and he felt the calling.. 

The sword is a +3 Holy long sword.. he had it comissioned, and decorated with markings and such to honor his god.


----------



## Bozidar

1 more thing..

That half-fiend/half-elf thing was awesome!!!


----------



## Painfully

I lost my favorite "mad" chef!  Actually, he's not really mad, he's quite happy serving appetizers and main courses to all the patrons of the "Four Winds Inn."  But there is a reason he keeps to the basement.

In his memory, I was hoping somebody could compose a nice picture of him in all his chopping glory.  Here's a description:

Male, halfling, 4th-level barbarian, wears a butcher's apron and carries a big cleaver.  His hair looks a bit wild and unkept, but being a halfling he is beardless.  

He works in the basement kitchen of an well-established but remotely located Inn.  Hanging from hooks behind him might be a rack of various cleavers, knives, pots, pans, a side of a human corpse, etc. (of course, it is being drained of blood).  Corpses often come down through a chute in the wall, where they will wait to be prepared for the next night's meal.  Sometimes there might be two or three bodies--must be a banquet tonight!

Yes, they only serve the best food out here.  Strange, isn't it, that they don't really keep any livestock on hand?  But, nobody seems to notice after they've been on the desolate road at least a week away from civilization.  All they want is some hot food, and a tall ale, and I make sure to give them plenty of both!
--------------------

Hey, anything goes, it's not me sketching this thing, right?  I will say that I was quite disappointed when the poor guy got hacked by the party's barbarian in what was shaping up to be a toe-to-toe even fight.  

If anybody wants to sketch the mad chef losing against a female half-orc barbarian with a greatsword, that could be cool too!  The fight happened in the kitchen, of course!


----------



## Ferret

I've already got a sketch like thing for that character! Not before you made the request, I mean but I just drew it, He has a human sized apron... is that ok?


----------



## Phoenix8008

Okay, my character is Rrai-kesh, a tiger-man in an oriental martial arts type world. Here is part of his description:

Rrai-kesh is a Tiger-man standing between 6 and 7 feet tall. His body is covered in orange fur with black stripes. His claws are sharp and deadly. His muscles are hard and strong and his sinous movements show how quick and dextrous he must be.

His current companion is his battle cat, Gal-kerr. A very large tiger, he serves as both mount and friend to Rrai-kesh in this strange land.

Rrai-kesh, or Rrai for short, has come to this land to learn what he can of it fabled fighting styles. He means to return to his tribe one day so that he can secretly teach his clan members the powerful combat skills that will enable them to defeat their enemies.

As for more thorough description of costume and such, he might have a bare chest or maybe a bandolier going over one shoulder down to his belt which is a martial arts type black belt. There is also a phoenix grasping an 8-pointed star in it's claws on his shoulder bandolier. Maybe even with a Yin-Yang symbol in the center of the star? A martial arts weapon or two might be on him also. Kamas most likely. And his forearms should be cloth-wrapped in that cris-crossing way you see in anime cartoons.(Hopefully you understand what I'm meaning by this?) If there was any way to include his battle cat companion in the pic also, that would be ultimate.

Thanks for you consideration!

Edit- The Phoenix, Star, and Yin/Yang symbol dont have to be all together like I described them. They could even be tattoos of some sort. Having at least one of them be a tattoo might even be better.


----------



## Iscariot

*Taking a chance someone will draw it..heh*

Ashimar Arikel Aleanrahel
Human with the half-fey template
Cleric/4, Mystic Wanderer/10, Contemplative/1, Bard/1
Priest of Sune, the Goddess of Love, Beauty, and Passion

Played in the Forgotten Realms

Long crimson-black hair with exotic black and crimson eyes.  The eyes are slightly almond-shaped, reflecting his fey heritage. while he does have the wings half-fey do, he has used a wish spell to give them the ability to meld into his back when not in use, making him bettter able to mingle in society.

He is tall, around 6'3" and his body has a subtle, supple musculature.  Think swimmer or gymnast...not body builder or wrestler.  He is very agile, moving with a feline grace.  As befits his deity, he is very attractive.  Due to his heritage, he has the angled features most associated with elves, but without the pointed ears.  He is clean shaven

He wears crimson velvet robes, worn open, with black suede leggings underneath that cross-stitch up the sides revealing part of his legs.  With these he wears folded down swashbucker boots and a crimson silk poet's shirt that shows off his chest.

He weilds a whip, the weapon of Sune.  He is never without his Handy Haversack, custom made, which is black and crimson leather.  He wears an amulet with Sune's holy symbol so that it lies on his bare chest.  Ornate braces adorn his wrists and several rings on his fingers, 2magical, of course.

He does not wear any armour, making use of the mystic wanderer benefits and always has a roguish look on his face, as if he is up to something.

That's the generalities...I leave the rest open to artistic interpretation.

BTW: If it's pretty good, I am willing to pay to have the rest of my party have their pictures done.  I lack any artistic talent whatsoever.  heh

Thank you!


----------



## nute

*Oh heck, why not?*

Character in my roommate's homebrew campaign:

Durin Trailfinder: human Clr8/Rog4

Defining stats: Str 20 (22 with Gauntlets of Ogre Power). 
Height: 6'6"
Weight: 280lbs
Hair: Red, long and unkempt, somewhat loose braids in the back, short on the sides. 
Eyes: Brown
Age: Early thirties
Distinguishing features: Scar across neck, close to collarbone (necromancer's dagger). Dark green tattoo of climbing ivy from right side of neck up over the jaw to the corner of his right eye. Deep tan resulting from years of outdoor living. 

Clothing: +2 Studded Leather, with ironwood studs instead of metal. Live growth of ivy wrapped around left arm (holy symbol). High boots of soft leather, leather leggings/kilt. The aforementioned Gauntlets of Ogre Power. Belt with numerous woodland survival items (healing potions, canteen/waterskin, map case). 

Major items: Horn of fog, Dagger of Venom, pair of +2 holy shortswords (wooden grips, ivory-and-silver blades).


----------



## Henry

*Character concept to illustrate, if anyone is willing.*

Hi, all! I've never actually asked for nor commissioned character art before, but one character I played about two years ago has really stuck with me - he developed a life of his own, so to speak.  I'll describe him here, and if anyone takes a liking to the little guy enough to give drawing him a try, I'll be thrilled.

==============================

Filirw Cormobel of Corm Orp ("Buckshot")

_Pronounced "fil-EER-weh COR-mo-bel"_

Filirw (or Buckshot, after his nickname) is a halfling of unusual size and stature for a lightfoot halfling of the Forgotten Realms Western Heartlands. He stands approximately 3' 4" tall, with expressive green eyes in the midst of his squat, bald and hairless face. He is stocky for a halfling, possibly some Ghostwise Halfling blood in his family has done this, but his spirit is surely lightfoot as they come.

He dresses in explorer's clothing, light leathers, boots, and breeches, but covered with several small pockets for putting items in that he has collected on any given adventure. His black magical studded leather is enchanted to help darken his overall appearance when trying to hide, and help him hide more effectively. He dresses with a travellers cap (a somewhat foppish cap, almost like a narrow-brimmed cowboy hat, complete with white feather).

He carries a brace of daggers, and a short bow, as well as a small back-pack. The shortbow is a Shortbow of Shock, and the daggers are enchanted keen teeth of a large Fang Dragon.

His most distinctive feature is his EXCESSIVE body hair. He is not so hairy as to be simian, but he is very hirsuite, as his arms, legs, torso, and feet are as thick-haired as a very hairy human. He works on his hygeine actively, so he is no more or less gamey than his fellow adventurers, but he gave up trying to shave long ago, since it grew back almost fully within a week, anyway. (Think of the old character Puck from the Marvel Alpha Flight Comic, and you will get an idea of his look.)

Despite this, he is a very dexterous individual, and an extremely accomplished shot with both dagger and short bow. He grew up in the ways of a warrior, and as a scout in his home domain of Corm Orp, fighting Zhentish troops from Darkhold. He got his name Buckshot from his one-time event as a youth of killing a 7-point buck in one arrow shot from far range. His family celebrated the little boy, and his career in Corm Orps scout/archery corps was assured.

He was mandatorily mustered out when he mysteriously disappeared one day. His family never knew about his being abducted by a Giant Roc who was one day looking for building materials for a nest. (He was in the tree at the time.)

=============================

God, it was fun just writing about him.  Anyway, if he does interest anyone, and they want more info, I'll be glad to give it.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Bozidar said:
			
		

> 1st -- Thank you sooo much for trying this out   It's hugely appreciated, and i'm very greatful for the effort, no matter the result.





You're welcome.   I hope you like the finished product!


I did start to have fun drawing this guy. Actually, what I thought would be a quick sketch (of just the paladin by himself) turned into a bit more as my pencil started wandering about the paper. Heh heh.

So I was sitting around on my spare time goofing off, watching tv, etc, etc.....and instead of just finishing the picture early, I started to draw the rocks he was standing on....then the stuff behind that , then...more ruins....then...aw what the heck, let's draw his dire lion in the background too! You can sort of tell that the originally drawing only was suppose to be him, because the background and stuff has even more of a messy sketchy line art than the main figure. Heck, I didn't even lay out perspective lines or anything. I just kind of fudged it all. Like I said, my hand just started wandering about the page. So you other artists may spot some perspective errors. Yeah, I know they're there....I normally do lay out the perspective lines....but I just kept this one pretty casual.

Given more time, I could see cleaning up this picture even more. Y'know, design the ruins better maybe. As they are, they're just kind of 'off the top of my head' type design. But my apologies, my goal is to keep these drawings quick and fast. Like an exercise. I could noodle around with them forever, but then you'd never seen them done!  

As an artist, I'm always trying to work on my speed. So yah, doing these character drawings for you guys is fun! But hey...it also helps me keep in practice right?

Anyway, hope you like it.


----------



## Bozidar

wow.. Chain.. like it?

Words can't say 

That is an AWESOME picture!!!

Thank you so much for doing this   I've already showed it to my DM, and he's blown away too.  Even the little details like the lioness not having a shaggy mane.  The crest of Corellon on the sword is noticable, but subtle.  The sword itself is GREAT.  His armor is just how i described it, functional but not ornate the way his sword and scabbard are.  His head, and face, are just like i imagined, as is his build.

This is awesome, Chain   You deserve all the praise in the world 

Now i know as an artist you're critical of it, but as one who has no talent for these kinds of things, it's just made my day -- and i was having a pretty ty day!! LOL!  

and btw.. i don't care that it took you a while   Sure.. i was checking this thread 3-6 times a day because i was so excited that you were going to do this, but like christmas morning, it was well worth the wait!


----------



## Iscariot

Bozidar said:
			
		

> wow.. Chain.. like it?
> 
> Words can't say
> 
> That is an AWESOME picture!!!
> 
> Thank you so much for doing this   I've already showed it to my DM, and he's blown away too.  Even the little details like the lioness not having a shaggy mane.  The crest of Corellon on the sword is noticable, but subtle.  The sword itself is GREAT.  His armor is just how i described it, functional but not ornate the way his sword and scabbard are.  His head, and face, are just like i imagined, as is his build.
> 
> This is awesome, Chain   You deserve all the praise in the world
> 
> Now i know as an artist you're critical of it, but as one who has no talent for these kinds of things, it's just made my day -- and i was having a pretty ty day!! LOL!
> 
> and btw.. i don't care that it took you a while   Sure.. i was checking this thread 3-6 times a day because i was so excited that you were going to do this, but like christmas morning, it was well worth the wait!





I have to agree and could not state it better than you did.  The work is outstanding!  
I threw my character description up there in the slim hopes that my character would be brought to such life.

As always, though, I look forward to seeing any work the artists at ENWorld provide.  The talent shown here is well above standard and it makes me jealous because I cannot even draw a stick figure...lol


----------



## veinglory

*Ashimar Arikel Aleanrahel*

I am spending 8 hours on a plane on Moday -- and would like to spend part of it having a go at Ashimar Arikel Aleanrahel.  This assumes thet don't confiscate my mechanical pencil as a potential terrorist weapon.  I won't be able to do colour -- but can look at adding that if you like the pencil version...  You can see my art at http://billplee.epilogue.net if you are curious.

Em.


----------



## Kai Lord

A request for Chain Lightning:

*Elijayess Moonshadow, Barbarian Archer*

Elijayess Moonshadow is a rugged wild elf, though not as feral looking as some members of his race, due to years away from the harsh forests of his homeland.  The strongest elf who ever lived, Elijayess is still lean and lithe.  His rock-hard muscles look carved out of marble, but his elven heritage prevents him from being overly bulky.  His nearly waist length black hair is fine and straight like that of a Native American, but he keeps it pulled back in a thick single braid.  His long bangs would cover his eyes if he didn’t keep them swept to one side.  His skin is dark.

His signature weapon is his mighty longbow.  At first glance it appears crude for an elven weapon, not delicate and artistic but massive in its destructive capabilities.  Few men alive possess the strength to draw the string to their ear, fewer still can string it.  Countless men and beasts have been felled by the deadly bow of Elijayess.

His other weapons include an enchanted bastard sword inlaid with a slim mural of reptilian beasts along the middle of the blade (the sword possesses special enchantments against reptilian foes), and a dagger is sheathed on the outside of each of his shins, their handles protruding from his leather boots.

He wears form fitting buckskin pants and sleeveless leather armor on his torso, accentuating his muscular bare arms.  A blood-red hooded cloak adorns his shoulders, and a quiver full of black feathered arrows is strapped across his back, over the cloak.  His bastard sword hangs in a scabbard at his side and he wears a gold amulet around his neck.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Kai Lord

...


----------



## Iscariot

veinglory said:
			
		

> I am spending 8 hours on a plane on Moday -- and would like to spend part of it having a go at Ashimar Arikel Aleanrahel.  This assumes thet don't confiscate my mechanical pencil as a potential terrorist weapon.  I won't be able to do colour -- but can look at adding that if you like the pencil version...  You can see my art at http://billplee.epilogue.net if you are curious.
> 
> Em.




I would be honoured if you gave him a try.  I like the style of your artwork *grins*   Have a safe trip too!

Oh, and feel free to call him Ashe....his full name is a mouthful...lol


----------



## Chain Lightning

Here's WizWrm's character:  Sanje, male verrik Champion of Death 1

Hope you like it!


----------



## WizWrm

Wow, that is really exceptional!

Great artwork, and it's _exactly_ what I had in mind, and I really appreciate it!

Thank you *very* much!


----------



## Iscariot

I have to agree...great work!  Never fails to amaze me some of the talent found around here...


----------



## Bozidar

Chain: Wow, that's great work again   Obiously I like mine better  but that guy looks really cool.  The detail is great, and I really enjoy the small things like the way the boots wrinkle just right, and the cape of the hood looks perfect.  Nice work!


----------



## GralTok

Chain you do really good work, hope you will have time to do mine


----------



## Lalato

veinglory said:
			
		

> I am spending 8 hours on a plane on Moday -- and would like to spend part of it having a go at Ashimar Arikel Aleanrahel.  This assumes thet don't confiscate my mechanical pencil as a potential terrorist weapon.  I won't be able to do colour -- but can look at adding that if you like the pencil version...  You can see my art at http://billplee.epilogue.net if you are curious.
> 
> Em.



Veinglory... I really like the stuff on your site.  Nice.  You can draw my characters anytime.


----------



## Lalato

Here's a character for the artists to tackle...

We play in a mythical India setting... so all of the characters, except one, the foreign wizard, look South Asian/Indian.  We recently converted to Arcana Unearthed, but I'll describe my character with the PHB classes.

Sanjay Madragupti
Ranger 2/ Psychic Warrior 2
*Wears a chain shirt and clothes typically worn for a hot climate

*fights with two Alamanis (Alamanis are the short sword version of the Scimitar)...  one of his Alamani's is called "Touch of Midnight's Blessing"

*always seems to be smiling...  even at the worst moments

*stands nearly 6' tall and is quite athletic.

I won't bore you guys with history and whatnot... this isn't a rogue's gallery... it's an art gallery.  

--sam


----------



## Lalato

double post


----------



## Iscariot

Bump

*whistles innocently*

Looking forward to some more art!


----------



## deacon

I posted a few days ago but it never made it .Must of been a kender




Just want to say very cool pics


A cohort i have been runing in our major campain .which i have been flushing her out charater wise.All i need is a pic of her .



SARAPHIM

class rogue
sex female           race human
height 5 ft
weight 105
eyes hazel
hair long mid back brown

str 7
dex 20
con 15
int 16
wis 14
cha 16

The is set forgotten realms 3.5
Saraphim is not that stong but makes up for it with her speed ,brains and charm

close and style- magical items boots ,bracers ,cloak ,broach and 3 daggers

shirt and pants not tight but not lose either


I can't wait to see what you guys come up with


----------



## Chain Lightning

deacon, you forgot to mention what race she is.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Well, this description was picked for the final 26 for the Todd Lockwood contest but didn't win, so lets see what you guys can do with it 

-------

As a towering pillar of muscled darkness, Zanatose Everhate stands a massive 15 ft. tall, draped in midnight robes of his station as the Arch Necromancer of the Realms. Being in posession of a body carved from obsidian, the Arch Necromancer appears to be an obsidian golem shaped to look like an battle hardened drow male (with a more human-looking body than the graceful elven form). His old body, that of a dessicated drow lich, lies encapsuled inside the stone that now contains his life essence and serves as his body.

His head, containing no decoration appearing as hair, is smooth, shiney, and covered in runic carvings which spill lavender and black flames all along his head and shoulders. This 'shadow mantle' crackles constantly, but doesn't seem to affect any of his clothing or items that might be around his head. His eyes are two large blood rubies which seem as expressive and pliable as living eyes. His face is sharp and angular (being made of hard to carve volcanic glass, one can expect that) with his chin being a flat chisled plain. A smile never crosses this creature's face, but it isn't known whether or not if it was carved like that or if he is just never satisfied with his own 'imperfections'. Unlike golems, Zanatose Everhate still moves as a living creature having no noticeable segments at the joints suggesting the body he possesses is fake at all.

His clothing is a volumous robe which remains open most of the time to show his chiseled chest and abdominal muscles (Think of the way Yul Brenner dressed in the 'King and I'). The robe itself seems to move as if in pain from touching its wearer. Faces, tortured and silently screaming, often form within its folds as he moves. When light shines upon it, noticeable runes can be seen floating and moving along the cloth. A belt of human and humanoid faces (sewn together at the sides) wraps his waist like a sash, holding spell component pouches in their sewn shut mouths. His massive legs are wrapped from his waist to just above his 'ankles' in black strips of cloth reminescent of a burial shroud (made to capture bodily fluids during mummification). His 'feet' aren't feet at all, but were completely carved to resemble boots.

Zanatose's weapons are a staff which is more than 20 ft. in length called 'Archimedes of the Huddled Masses', his spells, and the foot long razor claws which tip each of his unnatural fingers. Archimedes is a adamantite shaft decorated with thousands of precious black gems. The far end of the staff ends in a massive killing fork weapon and the three dimensional illusion of a skull which floats at the top of the staff spins and cackles manically in hundreds of different voices (thus, the 'Huddled Masses' title). This intelligent weapon never leaves Zanatose's possession and can always be seen within at least 30 ft. of the god of necromancy. The weapon is quite insane, being embeded with souls from when Zanatose was still 'mortal' and used it in combat. These souls often become the staff's dominant personality and annoy the lich-god to no end. His last weapon is a massive spellbook which is seemingly tied to his left hand by a thread of darkness. This book contains all necromancy spells which exist and those that will be created in the future of the Forgotten Realms. It has no specific appearance, as it constantly changes to resemble each and every book in which a new necromancy spell is penned. When a new spell is created, the book instantly changes to appear as the first book it is placed in.


----------



## Kai Lord

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Well, this description was picked for the final 26 for the Todd Lockwood contest but didn't win, so lets see what you guys can do with it



Final 26?  It made the Top 10!  I'd love to see a picture of this guy.


----------



## veinglory

*Hi Iscariot*

Is done, but no scanner here.  Will post soon, like when I am back home on the 23rd.


----------



## Iscariot

veinglory said:
			
		

> Is done, but no scanner here.  Will post soon, like when I am back home on the 23rd.




YES YES YES!!!  Thank you!
I'm a little excited...lol


----------



## deacon

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> deacon, you forgot to mention what race she is.





thanks for info


has been fixed


----------



## Gnome Berzerker

I'd be honored if any of you guys would give my character's portrait a try:

Kilona Kegbreaker
Female Hill Dwarf
Ht: 4'2", Wt: 170

Stats:
STR: 15
DEX: 13
CON: 18
INT: 10
WIS: 15
CHA: 12

My character is a female dwarf, with long blonde hair.  She pulls her hair back into a ponytail, and has it braided (it's about hip length, braided).  No beard on this lass, but she's got some noticeable side-whiskers.  She's of a very stocky build, which is considered attractive by dwarf-standards.

She wears dwarven full plate mail armor (no helmet), and weilds a greatsword, which is wreathed in flames (She's a Cleric, and has cast _Continual Flame_ on the blade, in honor of her deity, Haela Brightaxe).  Kilona wears a dark cape (blue outside, dee red inside) over her armor.  She has a Heward's Handy Haversack on, which has the rest of her stuff in it.

She was originally based off of this mini, for some inspiration.  The link has a few different views of her.


TIA!


----------



## rbingham2000

Let's see what you can do with my first Feng Shui character.

One Eye Tsui is a character in a Feng Shui game on these boards, a game that is looking rather defunct right now. He's your basic action-movie maverick cop -- an authority figure who has some major problems with authority figures. He lost faith in the criminal justice system long ago, and now uses his Colt Python Elite to deliver his own brand of justice to the scum on the streets.

He's basically a scruffy-looking Asian guy, and a rather big one at that, being about 5'10". He has a five o'clock shadow thing going on his face, which is usually in a bit of a scowl, and he has short and slightly messy black hair which partly covers his scalp. He's mainly a plainclothes cop, and dresses in a casual style, involving blue jeans and a jacket which makes him look cool and acts to conceal his big Python revolver, which he carries in a shoulder holster on the right side. He typically uses the Python in the left hand for reasons outlined in the next paragraph.

The reason this guy is called One Eye is because he lost his right eye in his first shootout with his brother and mortal enemy Johnny Tsui, with whom he has quite a history (see the Rogues Gallery thread for an explanation of what I'm talking about). He wears a pirate-style eyepatch over that lost eye.

EDIT: Looks like the game is back in session! YEE-HAW!


----------



## Chain Lightning

Y'know, I voted for Zanatose in that contest!

And since he didn't get picked, I think I'll have a go at him. Its too bad, It would've been really awesome to see Lockwood do his version of him. Anyways, again...I'm not on Lockwood's artistic level, but I'll give it a try.

Sorry I haven't posted any new sketches in a long time. RL work has been keeping me busy day and night.     I'll try to have some new stuff up when I get a breather.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Y'know, I voted for Zanatose in that contest!
> 
> And since he didn't get picked, I think I'll have a go at him. Its too bad, It would've been really awesome to see Lockwood do his version of him. Anyways, again...I'm not on Lockwood's artistic level, but I'll give it a try.
> 
> Sorry I haven't posted any new sketches in a long time. RL work has been keeping me busy day and night.     I'll try to have some new stuff up when I get a breather.




Yay! 

I don't care if you're as good as Lockwood or not   All I care about is seeing varying artist's interpretation of what Zan looks like. 

I have added a 3D rendering a friend of mine did of Zan's staff, Archimedes to this thread.  It should help anyone who wishes to draw him to know what Archimedes should look like (but you can add your own spin  )


----------



## KingOfChaos

*Further Inspiration*

I am posting this to provide further inspiration to any artist who wishes to render Lord Everhate under their hand.  Warning, the following tidbit of this character's long history is not for the weak stomach.  Evil is never pretty and should never be illustrated as such in fiction. 

*A Seed of Evil
Chapter One: The Annuals of Pain Forgotten*​
It's when the whip begins to feel like a feather caressing your back that you know you're about to pass out from the pain.  The sickening sound of leather straps beating against pulpy flesh becomes a mere whisper in your ear and your assailant's insults are lost within the fuzzy echo of the searing agony inside your head.  You hardly notice the steady trickle of blood from your torn back winding its way between the cheeks of your ass on its way to its destination; the vampire beast that is the cold marble floor beneath you.  Tied to the ceiling by bloody links of chain, you only wish for death.

I spent much of my child hood in such agony, inflicted upon my naked and crippled body by my own family. I was the youngest son out of 35 children birthed by my mother, the slut Matron of House Everhate.  I was the only son ever birthed by the bitch that bore me and she frequently rued the fact I ever slipped out of that slimy hole between her fat legs.   I was seen as a failure for House Everhate, the legendary blessed House of Mordnessar.  However, I was not the only one bore that night.  My sister, Zandra, was also born and was in fact, the first child to see the lightless and cold world we live in.  I came later, after the birthing had been thought, over as a pile of black and withered flesh which dropped to the floor as my sisters eased my mother into her bed to rest.  I was left on the cold floor next to her bed for a day and a half before I was finally noticed when my cry of hunger broke the silence of the room and the smell of the rotting placenta around me could be tolerated no longer.

Once found, I was given to one of our derro slaves to suckle from her crusty nipple for the first year of my life.  Halordra had just lost her own child when one of my older cousins had raped her with a short sword.  She could now no longer have children, because the damage to her body had been so extensive that she had barely survived the experience.  Since I was offensive to my mother, I was to be raised by this beaten and submissive creature who would most likely be slain before I reached the age of speaking.  Truth be told, the old dwarf woman cared for me as she would have cared for her own child, had it lived  I was left for days in a filthy crib made of rothe bone and hay that smelled of mold, with little or nothing to eat and no one to interact with.  My sister, on the other hand, was completely pampered as all females born to House Everhate were.  She was given everything she needed, and because of this, I survived the harsh conditions of my own young life.  We shared something more than just simple kinship.  A spiritual connection existed between Zandra and myself, one so strong that I literally stole life from her body more than 7 stories above in her silken crib.  

Since I was sick most of the time, Zandra too felt the ill effects of my treatment as her body weight dropped slowly and she became listless and feverish.  It was when we were both close to death that my uncle, a powerful necromancer, discovered the connection between me and my sister.  In order for Zandra to survive, he explained before my sisters and aunts, I had to as well.  My uncle explained that we shared one soul between two different bodies and that I had been an anomaly in our conception, an accident that should never have happened.  The fact that I had been born with two club feet, black hair, and was seemingly blind seemed to back up his theory perfectly.  I was quickly fetched by my cousin to be brought from the slave quarters far beneath the house compound back to the living quarters where my sick sister slept, but not before my derro caretaker had used me as a fleshy mace against the man who had violated her with a sword and had ruined any and all chance of her ever bearing a true child of her own.  She had rather me die than give me up and she was prepared to ruin my cousin's life in the process by killing my sister as well.  Luckily, I was taken away from the deranged dwarf as two house guards arrived and subdued her.  I watched with milky white eyes as my cousin struck the only mother I had ever known to the floor to have his way with her a final time before relieving her abdomen of its contents with a final strike of his sword.

My child hood improved drastically after that point.  I was moved to my sister's room where I was given a small crib in a darkened alcove normally meant to be a closet.  There I stayed, fed some horrible substance by a kobold nanny whose name I never knew.  My healthy slowly improved with frequent feedings and I was even bathed once or twice a month afterwards.  However, I was never held, never talked to and generally ignored, even when my mother came in to see Zandra.  When that rare event happened, the curtain to my closet was always closed and my light extinguished as not to make my presence known to the visiting mother.  I knew, even then, not to cry when this happened lest I be gagged and bound in my bed by the kobold who shared the closet with me.

When I came to be of speaking age, it was apparent that I was mentally retarded, adding even more insult and injury to the mother whose face I never saw.  I was ordered beaten at least once a day, not including any additional thrashings I got from ‘misbehavior'.  I never learned how to speak correctly, always mixing up words or using them entirely wrong.  I was told I often spoke backwards with a voice that a child my age should never possess.  I was eventually forbidden to ever speak in the presence of others at the threat of physical harm.

I eventually was taught how to drag myself across the floor using only my hands.  For my 25th birthday, I was given a piece of square surface wood with rickety wheels attached to the bottom of it.  I used this ‘land raft' to get around the house for the next 10 years of my life, often fleeing my frequent beatings on the board so that it became stained in my blood time and time again.  By the time I reached age thirty, the board was completely blackened with the substance and smelled of a copper mine, bearing the scars of that pain as much as my own backside did.  The beatings were long and harsh and I was never spared the snake-headed lash even for the simplest of mistakes.  I was disfigured even worse than I had originally been when I was born, with the hunch on my back very nearly cleaved from my shoulders during one such lashing and even had a useless eye put out as an inexperienced sister struck me across the side of the head with her whip from behind.  I lost most of my nose and half of my face when one of my cousins, a chubby bastard named D'lorth, set his lizard mount on me as I listened to them train one evening.  I very nearly died in that attack from the blood loss and infection if not for the order of protection granted to me by my sister's predicament.  After being healed, I was again beaten senseless by my aunt for making her waste a spell on my unworthy and deformed flesh, my garbled pleas for mercy going unheeded for what had to be the thousandth time.  When I was 30, my privates were removed with a blazing hot dagger and fed as a delicacy at a party that night being held as a morbid celebration as the sister born two years before us was granted the title of priestess and given her first snake whip, which I knew would find its first taste of blood from my back.

What amazed me later on in life after I regained my perfect mind is the fact that my sisters knew Zandra could also feel every lash, every piece of flesh knocked or sheared off my body, but continued to beat me anyway.  When my 40th birthday neared, I was little more than black scar tissue with patchy black hair, one blind eye, and three fingers on my right hand.  When she returned from Oloarsa'ticnilith as full priestess of the Spider Queen, she was instructed to care for me herself now and that no longer would I be fed or cleaned by anyone else other than her.  It was her punishment for the ‘evil' I had brought when born and I knew she was going to beat me continually for what I had inflicted upon her just by existing.  It never happened.

I was cared for by my sister as a human woman might care for her child.  She defended me when my other sisters and aunts came to beat me and she even crafted me three new fingers from adamantite for my right hand. We had a bond that no other dark elf in existence shared with another and she considered us to be one creature, cruelly split a part into two bodies by whatever taskmaster had inflicted us with being born drow to begin with.  I couldn't talk to Zandra, but she always seemed to know what I was thinking or wanted to say, but couldn't.  When in the presence of others, she would often be forced to treat me poorly, but I knew in what heart I had left that it was an act that she had to continue for us both to remain safe.  I eventually learn to walk on the sides of my feet, painfully, with her help and was gifted my first quarterstaff by Zandra to help me get around.  The staff was enchanted and gave me the ability to hover a few inches off the ground and to move slowly forward, backward and side-to-side with a thought.  Truth be told, I still preferred my land raft to the staff, as it was quicker and I had become quite adept at speeding down the halls on the contraption to avoid the painful whips of my sisters who would try and strike me to simply see if they could.  It became a game to the females of my house and whoever could strike me with their whip as I jetted by them would win a small betting pool of gold pieces and small magical trinkets. I was fast though, and had learned how to dodge the strikes of weapons on the land raft and the pool was lost only once or twice before they became bored with it and forgot it.  Eventually I was ambushed in the hallway outside my sister's room and my land raft was hacked a part with swords as I watched in what could only be described as abject horror.  I screamed gibberish in my mourning  as the younger children of my house vanished, giggling, down the hall.  I had just watched my legs for the last 20 years be hacked to pieces and it felt like an old friend had just died in my arms.

My mind shattered then as something so terrible welled up from inside my guts that I could literally feel my skin begin to burn.  Like a wraith, I flew from the floor and scrabbled down the hall after the sounds of retreating feet and laughter.  That laughter turned to frightened screams as the house whipping boy came around the bend in the hall at a speed meant only for men who had legs that worked.  I grabbed the nearest sister of mine, lifted her 20 year old body from the ground by her hair, and slammed her face repeatedly into the black marble stone that made up the walls of our compound.  Only did I stop when I could no longer hear the squeals of pain escaping her crush face.  Her brains now covered my hand as more of it landed on the floor than was now contained inside what was left inside the oddly shaped skull now hanging from the bloody hair entangling my fingers.  Instantly what strength had been summoned into me quieted, causing me to drop to the floor into my younger sister's brain and bloody spinal fluid.  I looked around and heard the sound of many armored footsteps heading my way and that is when I screamed Zandra's name in perfect drow for the first time in my life before passing out from the adrenaline convulsing through my broken body.


----------



## KingOfChaos

BTW, Chainlightning, if you're looking for possible paying work, you can contact me at RoETyrant@aol.com.  I think your work is perfect and deserves publishing


----------



## veinglory

Here are two incomplete sketches of Ash -- tell me if you like the look of one or the other and I'll finish it off, in colour if you prefer.


----------



## Iscariot

veinglory said:
			
		

> Here are two incomplete sketches of Ash -- tell me if you like the look of one or the other and I'll finish it off, in colour if you prefer.




I like them both!  They are great! You got the look down.  Of the two, the second picture seems more fitting....though it is hard choice to choose.

Thank you....it's wonderful work


----------



## veinglory

*Ash*



			
				Iscariot said:
			
		

> I like them both!  They are great! You got the look down.  Of the two, the second picture seems more fitting....though it is hard choice to choose.
> 
> Thank you....it's wonderful work




No problem -- sorry about the dealy due to holidays.  I am normally conspicuously prompt!  If there is anything you were prefer ammedned, added or removed, now is the time to say so.  I want to get it right after all!


----------



## Iscariot

veinglory said:
			
		

> No problem -- sorry about the dealy due to holidays.  I am normally conspicuously prompt!  If there is anything you were prefer ammedned, added or removed, now is the time to say so.  I want to get it right after all!




I like it how it is....a very accurate portrayal of him.  He even has that androgynous fey look I could not quite describe.

Is it okay for me to post it on a website when you are done?  I would, of course, credit you and provide a link to your site...


----------



## msisden

I always thought it would be cool to show off my character and the NPC that travels with him (DM's fav NPC that he wants to play as an actual character if he ever gets out from behind the screen), but I can't draw for beans, so hopefully someone can do me a favor and do a sketch of one (or both) od the following.

Hindel Lightfoot
Human Fighter/Rogue
Lawful Evil
Inflicted Were-rat
Height: 5'9"      Weight: 140 lbs
Blind and wears a strip of cloth over where his eyes are
Wears long robes with a hood so he can hide his 'condition'
Wiry and nimble
Currently has a shaven head and a scruffy full beard and moustache
Cheeks are slightly gaunt (been a LONG while since this character has been able to stop moving around and eat properly)
Prefers to sneak around and strike with surprise with his rapier or one of his many daggers.

Doggen Goldblood
Dwarf Cleric of Dumathoin
Chaotic Neutral (I Believe)
Average Dwarven Height, Overweight
Loves To Drink
Wears Gem Encrusted Full Plate
Uses a Bash Axe (Dwarven Battle Axe at one end, warhammer head on the other) that is made out of crystal. occasionally uses a large shield.
Likes to swing first, swing hard, and swing often.
Often travels by portal.


----------



## mooby

I'm loving the art!  Keep it coming!


----------



## Knightfall

post deleted


----------



## Theolinn Stonearch

I'd like to request a character sketch also, but of a Shadowrun character.

Johnny Chow, Street Shaman

Johnny is of Chinese extraction, is 20 years old, stands about 5'9" and weighs 140 lb.  His hair is worn in dreadlocks, each tipped by a bead or bone fetish of some sort.  He typically wears octagonal wire-rimmed sunglasses, worn down on his nose a bit so you can see his eyes.  His features are sharp and somewhat hawkish.  He has a tendency to stare unblinkingly at whatever the focus of his attention happens to be (which can be a little unnerving at times).  

Johnny wears a somewhat threadbare black trenchcoat emblazoned with different shamanic sigils and runes.  Small animal bones, beads and less recognizable objects are tied to various locations on the coat.  Underneath the trenchcoat, he sports a gray t-shirt, olive green fatigue pants with many pockets, and the ubiquitous (well, for Shadowrun, anyhow) high Doc Marten boots.  He wears a belt around his waist with several large pouches for carrying spell components and equipment.  Tucked in the back of his belt is a Remington Roomsweeper for those times where magic just won't do the trick.  He also carries a large athame (which doubles as a combat knife) in a sheath on his left hip.  Carried in his right hand is a long rough wood staff, about as tall as Johnny is.  Many fetishes and feathers are tied to various locations on the staff, and the staff is topped by a nigh-unrecognizable animal skull.  

Johnny specializes in divination magic and possesses knowledge of many detection and clairvoyance spells, although he possesses the power to let loose with powerful combat magics when times call for it.  

Thank you to *Chain* or whoever decides to do a sketch of Johnny!


----------



## Babette

*Human Cleric*



			
				nute said:
			
		

> Character in my roommate's homebrew campaign:
> 
> Durin Trailfinder: human Clr8/Rog4
> 
> Defining stats: Str 20 (22 with Gauntlets of Ogre Power).
> Height: 6'6"
> Weight: 280lbs
> Hair: Red, long and unkempt, somewhat loose braids in the back, short on the sides.
> Eyes: Brown
> Age: Early thirties
> Distinguishing features: Scar across neck, close to collarbone (necromancer's dagger). Dark green tattoo of climbing ivy from right side of neck up over the jaw to the corner of his right eye. Deep tan resulting from years of outdoor living.
> 
> Clothing: +2 Studded Leather, with ironwood studs instead of metal. Live growth of ivy wrapped around left arm (holy symbol). High boots of soft leather, leather leggings/kilt. The aforementioned Gauntlets of Ogre Power. Belt with numerous woodland survival items (healing potions, canteen/waterskin, map case).
> 
> Major items: Horn of fog, Dagger of Venom, pair of +2 holy shortswords (wooden grips, ivory-and-silver blades).




Hello  
i like this Characters description...more of portraiture than action...fun to practice with.
and yeah...i know my mistake  

have a good one


----------



## veinglory

*Ash*

Took a while to get back top him -- still the odd niggle in anatomy but I hope this is ok.  (It's still no problem to make minor changes if there is something 'off'.

...next?


----------



## Lalato

veinglory said:
			
		

> ...next?




While I would love to say "me next!"  "me next!"  I must admit that there are several people ahead of me.

Here is a a quick list...

<ul>
<li>Felix posted...  Konstantin  -Human Male Brb2/Rgr3/Forsaker4</li>
<li>Smoke & Mirrors posted...  Exalted character... Male Lunar with Wolf Totem</li>
<li>GralTok posted...  Eòin Mackoïd -Human Male...  Rgr 2/Rog2/Celtic Bard 3/Horizon Walker 0</li>
<li>ThorneMD posted 4 chars...  Haldir-Half-Orc Druid; Aroas Elven Sor/PsyWar; Rudi Human Paladin; Araust Human Fighter</li>
<li>Painfully posted...  a halfling mad chef</li>
<li>Phoenix8008 posted...  Rrai-kesh - a "Tiger-man" with a Dire Tiger companion.</li>
<li>Henry posted...  Filirw Cormobel - hirsute Halfling Rogue?</li>
<li>Kai Lord posted...  Elijayess Moonshadow...  Elven Barbarian Archer</li>
<li>Lalato (hey... that's me!) posted...  Sanjay Madragupti...  Human Rgr2/PsyWar2 from mythical India setting</li>
<li>deacon posted...  Saraphim - Human Female Rogue</li>
<li>Gnome Bezerker posted...  Kilona Kegbreaker - Female Hill Dwarf</li>
<li>rbingham2000 posted... a Feng Shui character...  One Eye Tsui</li>
<li>msisden posted 2 chars...  Hindel Lightfoot Human Fighter/Rogue; Doggen Goldblood Dwarf Cleric of Dumathoin</li>
<li>Knightfall1972 posted...  Ambri Guldev, Lord of the City-State of Zafira (werebat)</li>
<li>Theolinn Stonearch posted...  a Shadowrun char...  Johnny Chow, Street Shaman</li>
</ul>

This list consists of just the stuff that hasn't been chosen by an artist.  For instance King of Chaos posted Zanatose Everhate, but Chain Lightning has offered to draw him so he does not appear in the list.  

--sam

EDIT:  spelling... and removed WizWrm by request...


----------



## Babette

*Will Draw if interested*



			
				deacon said:
			
		

> I posted a few days ago but it never made it .Must of been a kender
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just want to say very cool pics
> 
> 
> A cohort i have been runing in our major campain .which i have been flushing her out charater wise.All i need is a pic of her .
> 
> 
> 
> SARAPHIM
> 
> class rogue
> sex female           race human
> height 5 ft
> weight 105
> eyes hazel
> hair long mid back brown
> 
> str 7
> dex 20
> con 15
> int 16
> wis 14
> cha 16
> 
> The is set forgotten realms 3.5
> Saraphim is not that stong but makes up for it with her speed ,brains and charm
> 
> close and style- magical items boots ,bracers ,cloak ,broach and 3 daggers
> 
> shirt and pants not tight but not lose either
> 
> 
> I can't wait to see what you guys come up with




Hello  

looking through and thought this one would be  good  to do...
would you still like her done?


----------



## WizWrm

Er, my bard isn't a verrik, and I don't want to be on the list now that I have a great picture of my other character, who _is_ a verrik.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Anyone else notice the annoying fact that this thread has three pages, yet only 2 are showing up on the art forum index? -.-


----------



## veinglory

It may be time for a new thread?  Those still wanting art, and interested in having me do it, please send me a PM.  To be fair-ish I will go with first in, first served.  Having just flunked the audition for the illustrator's guild, I guess I need the practice.


----------



## Babette

hello


----------



## Lalato

WizWrm said:
			
		

> Er, my bard isn't a verrik, and I don't want to be on the list now that I have a great picture of my other character, who _is_ a verrik.




I'll edit the list to reflect that... 




			
				veinglory said:
			
		

> It may be time for a new thread? Those still wanting art, and interested in having me do it, please send me a PM. To be fair-ish I will go with first in, first served. Having just flunked the audition for the illustrator's guild, I guess I need the practice.




veinglory...  For some reason I can't seem to PM at all.  When I try it says that I don't have access to that feature.

That said...  here are two characters from my Arcana Unearthed campaign...

Darrag is a Litorian Snake Totem Warrior.  Litorians look like anthropomorphized lion people.  He stands about 6'6" tall and is extremely well built (various racial bonuses and 4th level bonus ended up giving him 18 Str, 18 Dex, and 18 Con... lucky me).  His hair/mane has several small wooden snake tokens woven into it.  Darrag has recently joined a mercenary group called Crystal-Crowned Guild after saving a few of their members that had been waylaid.  His weapon of choice is the Halberd.  He also carries a composite bow and a Great Battle Claw.


Güsil is a Human Champion of Death.  He celebrates life and thinks that death is a natural consequence of life.  Güsil also thinks that undead are abominations of nature and has until recently devoted his life to the eradication of undead.  He stands about 5'10" tall and wears his hair and beard closely trimmed.  As a Champion of Death Güsil can Call a Shield to him for 4 minutes.  That shield invariably has some symbol of death on it.  He wears dark colors over his chain shirt.  Oh... and his weapons of choice are a mighty composite shortbow +2...  and a long spikestick.

Thanks... 

edit... Darrag was changed.


----------



## Henry

Quick Reminder - private messaging is one of the Community Supporter features.

BTW, Lalato, thanks for the list! Maybe one day little Buckshot will get his debut...


----------



## deacon

Babette said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> looking through and thought this one would be good to do...
> would you still like her done?







yes!    very much 


that would be great Babette . thanks


----------



## Babette

*Saraphim*



			
				deacon said:
			
		

> yes!    very much
> 
> 
> that would be great Babette . thanks




HELLO  

Here is a colour version of her..
hope you like it.

have a good one


----------



## vein

*Hi Lalato*

Loosk like PM has gone 'member's only' -- thus not so much a matter of being reminded as being told -- for us who don't read the top of the page much.  This is my new account as the old one's password keep going 'off' for some resson even when I got a new one every day!  Hopefully this new account will not have the same problem.  As you are paying attention to the thread I will have a go at Darrag -- expect a sketch to check during the next few days.


----------



## Lalato

vein said:
			
		

> Loosk like PM has gone 'member's only' -- thus not so much a matter of being reminded as being told -- for us who don't read the top of the page much.  This is my new account as the old one's password keep going 'off' for some resson even when I got a new one every day!  Hopefully this new account will not have the same problem.  As you are paying attention to the thread I will have a go at Darrag -- expect a sketch to check during the next few days.




vein(glory)...  WOW!  Thanks!  Here is some further descriptive help...

Height = 6'6"
Weight = 207 lbs.
Race = Litorian (Lion-Man)
Class= Litorian 1/Snake Totem Warrior 3
Stats... (I'm actually a little ashamed at how good these stats are)
S 18, D 18, C 18, I 14, W 13, C 17
Armor = Chain Hauberk (basically a chain shirt that covers a bit more)
Weapon of Choice = Halberd
Secondary Weapons = Composite Longbow and Great Battle Claw

As with all Totem Warriors, Darrag has an Animal Companion.  Snake Totem Warriors get Vipers.  Darrag's Viper is currently a 1HD small animal, but will grow 1HD per level of Snake Totem Warrior Darrag attains.  At 2HD, the Viper becomes a Medium sized creature.  At 6HD, the viper becomes size Large.

Darrag's hair/mane has several small wooden snake charms woven into it.

Thanks again!!!  I truly appreciate it.


----------



## Galethorn

Name: Galethorn Arthalion
Race: Human Gender: male
Age: Late 20's-mid 30's
Height: 6'6" (longish legs, average torso, medium neck)
Weight: 275 (all muscle)
Hair: Shoulder-length, red. Facial hair: short, though scruffy beard and moustache (geez, thought I could spell that)
Eyes: Bluish-grey
General Looks: Like Aragorn from the LOTR movies, except his features are less fine, and all the other differences above.
Clothes: Any of Aragorns outfits from LOTR, except with green instead of blue or red where applicable...browns would be about the same. Oh, and a _very_ dark green cloak, as opposed to the color of the elven cloaks...
Weapons and Gear: Bastard sword that looks like this: http://forums.swordforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=264762 as well as a dark longbow, and a curved elven knife. That's about it...oh, and he uses the sword two-handed usually.


----------



## Felix

veinglory, 

I don't know how else to describe Konstantin except what I wrote on the first page (about the third post), but if you are looking for practice, I'd be grateful for you to practice on my rogueish barbarian.

Felix


----------



## KingOfChaos

I am waiting patiently for Chainlighting


----------



## deacon

thanks
can't wait to show the guys on game night


----------



## Babette

deacon said:
			
		

> thanks
> can't wait to show the guys on game night





Your WELCOME


----------



## veinglory

*Darrag?*

Hmmm... I don't know the race so I just sort of made it up.  So here is a rough sketch  Tell me where it went wrong?


----------



## veinglory

*Galethorn*

Still some anatomy issues on the legs -- otherwise is this going in the right direction?  Speak now!


----------



## Lalato

veinglory said:
			
		

> Hmmm... I don't know the race so I just sort of made it up.  So here is a rough sketch  Tell me where it went wrong?




Here's a link to the Litorian Mini put out by IronWind Metals...

http://ironwindmetals.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=32&products_id=2089

Click on the image to enlarge it a bit.  That might give you an idea of how the legs should look.

I think you have the lion head and face down well.  I should note, though, that this particular character does not use a sword...  he uses a halberd.

I'll see if I can find some other images to help you out.  Thanks again for taking this on.  

EDIT:  Oh...  and one of the oddities of Litorians is that they don't have tails.


----------



## veinglory

Lalato said:
			
		

> Here's a link to the Litorian Mini put out by IronWind Metals...
> 
> http://ironwindmetals.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=32&products_id=2089
> 
> Click on the image to enlarge it a bit.  That might give you an idea of how the legs should look.
> 
> I think you have the lion head and face down well.  I should note, though, that this particular character does not use a sword...  he uses a halberd.
> 
> I'll see if I can find some other images to help you out.  Thanks again for taking this on.
> 
> EDIT:  Oh...  and one of the oddities of Litorians is that they don't have tails.




okey-doke.  Actually those kinds of legs are much easier.  I will have to look up 'halberd'.


----------



## Lalato

Here are a couple more images that might prove helpful...











--sam


----------



## Lalato

And one last link...

http://www.montecook.com/mpress_MHB1_art2.html

This one has an image of all the AU races compared to each other.  It also has a picture of Battle Claws.  

--sam


----------



## Galethorn

veinglory said:
			
		

> Still some anatomy issues on the legs -- otherwise is this going in the right direction?  Speak now!




The pose is kind of strange, and the features on the face are a bit too fine--otherwise it's going just fine. With a wider chin and nose, it would be great. Maybe if you could also make him a bit beefier--wider at the shoulders maybe.


Looking good so far--I'll have to start practicing my own drawing so I can contribute as well.

*edit*

Longer hair too...I should have said 'past the shoulders'-length.


----------



## Rashak Mani

Some great work in this Forum !!

   I humbly request if some artist could sketch out my half orc rogue ? I have a sizable collection of pictures... but none of rogues with spiked chains.

   Name: Fek (Feknovich Karamauzov)
  Half Orc / Half Human Rogue 6th lvl  "Combat Rogue"

   Formerly a poor gladiator trained for the exotic weapon usage of the chain spiked. Fought together with his monkish brother to the delight of the small city arena. He was later trained partially as an assasin... but apparently killing in coldblood was too much for him. He now has a paranoid streak since he escaped the Assasin Guild. Ever vigilant and little trusting but of his brother and old acquantainces.

Str 17 Dex 16 Con 16 Cha 10   Strong & nimble... but not overly so for his race.
High Tumble, spot, move silently skills. Looks human as much as orcish.

    Picture -> Uses a spiked chain. Wears light mithril chain shirt and carries a short sword on his belt. Has magical gloves and boots. Has a side pack loaded with wands he attempts to use with Use Mag Device. If possible I would like to see him in his usual "scout" duty... moving silently and "hiding" at normal movement ahead of the group. Naturally a watchful appearance on his face.

    I have a lot of fun playing out his paranoia... a slip of the tongue by a party member might have them answering my questions with a crazy look in no time. Thou simple minded his constant fear has created a versatile and quick mind. His brother having to constantly hold him back. The group's ranger seems tired of my asking the classical "Are they searching for us ?" "Are they closeby ?" 

    Thanks if you can manage some time.... appreciate it.


----------



## Knightfall

*El bumpo!*

nuff said!


----------



## KingOfChaos

Okay, well..I am starting to think that Chainlighting has disappeared...I haven't seen him post here or anywhere else on the EN World forums since he said he was going to draw Zanatose.  I figure he is busy with real life or a paying commission with a deadline approaching and can't do the art at the moment.  If this isn't true, then someone should tell me 

Does anyone else want to give the ol' lich deity of undeath a try?   I don't care if multiple artists draw Zan..it would be interesting to see him rendered under more than one artist's style.


----------



## Factol Rhys

I've got a character who I've been trying to sketch without much success. If anyone's up for doing a better job that I can, it'd be very much appreciated. Plus, you're guaranteed to get lots of praise from me for anything you come up with. He's an Arcana Unearthed character, but you don't have to be familiar with the game to see how he looks... or to draw him for me...

Arameth Tolari
Human (19)
6'5", longish blond hair (though not in back), 145" lighter build.
1st Level Flame Witch (homemade class)
Str 14, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 11, Wis 16, Cha 14

Aram comes from a small farming town. He led a simple peasant life until he began to develop strange powers. Triggered by strong emotions and stress, he could inadvertently ignite things. He tried to hide this, but it became more and more obvious that something was terrible wrong. When the town discovered his "curse," they rejected him, and he fled. He wandered alone for months, realizing that he was unable to resist his pyric abilities and decided he would never be able to return home. He still fears his fiery abilities, but not as much as he fears being rejected because of them. He tries to do good mostly as a method of reinforcing to himself that he is still in control and not a bad person. Still, he struggles with his feelings of abandonment and tries to keep his powers under control, which becomes difficult in situations of panic, anger, or fear.

As for appearances, I picture him in a coat, either long or short. I'd say he ought to be good-looking, just because it's more fun like that (and it's totally justified  his Cha 14 is with him being withdrawn and introverted, so he's gotta be a stud to make up for it) He has javelins on his back (3) and for armor has a "Leather Jack" (like a studded leather vest) (so it can be what he wears on top or he can hide the armor underneath outside clothes. However, the coolest thing is his flame sword. His witchery manifestation is a stream of flames that shoot out from his fist and form into a sword (longsword <-> greatsword) though it isn't really shaped like a sword.

Anyway, that's Aram, if anyone takes this one up they're my hero.


----------



## Chain Lightning

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> I figure he is busy with real life or a paying commission with a deadline approaching and can't do the art at the moment.




First off, a HUGE APOLOGY. I'm so sorry I've haven't gotten back to posting some more. A freelance gig landed in my lap that had me chained to my drawing desk for like 4 weeks. Then, after that I thought I would be able to get back to having a normal amount of freetime on weekends to sketch out some stuff for you guys here. Unfortunately, that didn't happen either. Stuff keeps popping up one after another.

I'd like to say I'm free now, but I'm not. Until the end of October I'll be busy trying to meet yet another deadline.

I am itching to do some more fun little sketches for some of the cool characters that have been described here. It'll just have to wait till November though. Again, sorry about the huge long wait.

But until then, please [to other artists out there] feel free to give Zanatose a try as well. Even though I said I'd give it a shot, doesn't mean someone else can't do their version either. All the other artists that have been posting here have been putting forth some really nice work. Would love to see more from them.

Hopefully, sometime in the beginning of November, I'll be posting two new pieces. Before I got real busy I was in the middle of doing Smoke & Mirror's Lunar Wolf Exalted character. I'll finish that up first, then skip forward and do Zanatose.


----------



## ghent

*Klor Frostfist*

Wow!  Alot of nice art in this.  I havent visited this thread before as I havent really had a character that I have really wanted a sketch for.......till now.   I guess Im not good at the begging thing, but if anyone wants to, I would greatly appreciate a character sketch.  Anyway thanks for your time in advance.  


Klor Frostfist

Klor is a Suel (human subrace from greyhawk) Male from the Fruztii barbarian tribe.  Klor stands about 6'2" and roughly 200 lbs.  He is athletic, though not overly bulky compared to other warriors.  Klor's hair is very long and blonde, and hangs down his back.  His face is covered in a scraggly blonde beard that partially cover tatoos from his barbarian clan.  His skin is quite pale, and his eyes are pink noting him to as an albino.

Klor is always wearing a polar bear hide cloak and usually has the bear head pulled up resting on his own head to give him a more fearsome look.  A breastplate armor covers most of his body with the leathers underneath covering most of the rest, except his left arm.  His leather boots are insulated, and furry to help keep his feet warm in the frozen lands.  Upon his left arm are strange tatoos that seem to move of their own accord.  The tatoos are in infernal, and move to form the names of 101 devils.  They are constantly changing to spell out the vile names of the creatures.  Typically Klor carries his axe in hand when travelling in case of trouble.  He also has a composite bow crafted for his strength unstrung on his back with a sheathe of flight arrows.  

At his side is a feral wolf named Swiftwind, that Klor befriended after saving it from a pit trap.  The wolf is untrained, and unrestrained.  Klor has no control over it, and it gets him into trouble at times.  Swiftwind is prone to snarling and biting at anything other than his friend Klor.

Hope that helps and thanks again in advance.  
J


----------



## KingOfChaos

I decided to post this here because well, posting a plea for volunteer artists seems wrong for the Open Call forum 

Anyway, I am looking for a few artists with a kind heart, twisted mind, and some time on their hands to help me illustrate the material on the Realms of Evil website.  If any of you guys are interested, you can contact me at artists@realmsofevil.net

Anything you did would be your choice..there are no deadlines or assignments on this..it'd be just you and your creativity running wild 

What would you get for your work?  A link on the main page of RoE to your gallery, credit on every page your artwork is shown on, and the admiration and friendship of the Realms of Evil community.


----------



## Babette

*Durin REDO*

Hello  

as i mentioned in the e-mail i redid your character..cause i like him...it's the same face as the original and i included as much as possible don't forget you can't see the other side...i went for a very different pose.

hope you like..

Have a good one  

Durin Trailfinder


----------



## Knightfall

Babette said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> as i mentioned in the e-mail i redid your character..cause i like him...it's the same face as the original and i included as much as possible don't forget you can't see the other side...i went for a very different pose.
> 
> hope you like..
> 
> Have a good one




Excellent job, Babette. That's one of the best character sketches yet.


----------



## Babette

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Excellent job, Babette. That's one of the best character sketches yet.




Heya Thanks


----------



## ASH

Well, if anyone wants to take a crack at her I would sure appreciate it. 

I have been playing her since I started playing. She might be challenging because she has scars.

Here is her info:
Melleana Shaeily: The Lady Raven.
Half elf-female
Ranger 11
Dawn Warden 6(Dawn Warden is like a rangers Hunter of the Dead Prestige class that the DM made for her)
She is pretty average looking.
I would describe her body style like a gymnist.
CHA of only 10. 
STR of 24 with the belt of giant strength. 
DEX of 16.
INT,CON,WIS 14
She lives to kill undead. She's kind of dark and brooding, and intense!

Pysical description:
5 feet tall
120 lbs
She is a half elf, but her human mother was black. So she has darker skin. 
Just below shoulder length black hair, not blue/black, Straight black. 
Blue eyes. 
Facial scars: 1 on each cheek. 
Tattoo's on the tops and palms of each hand of a bright, orange sunburst. 
No armor, brown Travling clothes. No makeup. 
She has braciers of Armor +7. 
A cloak of flying, looks like a cloak of raven feathers. 
Leather boots. 
Belt of giant strenth +4. 
She has a raven broach holding her cloak together. 
Amulet of health. Ring of protection +4.
Her weapons: 
1st- Warhammer+3, Made of Adamantiene, Disruption and Bane: undead. 
2nd- Bastard sword +3, Bane, Ghost touch, and holy. It also has magical properties that make it a light weapon.(much like a sunblade).THe blade is white, the hilt is gold, and at the base is a sunburst. 
She always use's both weapons. 

Her personality and background:

Her, her brother and her parents lived on an island community until a lich lord invaded and killed nearly everyone. Her, her elven father, and her brother escaped. Her mother was killed. Her brother permantly crippled and her father mentally scarred he took them to the woods where the wild elves dwelt. THen her father went back to the island to get revenge. He died there. The elves took pity on her brother but told her she must leave because of her tainted human blood. So at a young age of 14 she wandered the country. She soon found a friend in a man named logan. He taught her the ways of the ranger and the best ways to kill undead. She vowed to avenge her parents death. She has been adventureing in a kingdom that she helped to secure and is nicknamed the Lady Raven because of her cloak of raven feathers, that she uses to fly with. It soon became evident that her mentor Logan is under the command and domination of the ancient lich lord Arask. It is her duty and wish to find them, free her mentor, and destroy the evil lich that killed her family.


My email is (just in case you need it)
ashbranstad@hotmail.com 
or 
branstaa_mc@hamiltonia.edu.


Thanks in advance~!!!

ash


----------



## Akercockren

Does anyone here have monstrous characters they would like some artwork of?. I've noticed a lot of humans, half-elfs and dwarfs, etc, but to be honest I cant draw them. Any gnolss, orcs, medusae?...

I like weird race/class combos, playing and drawing them. Im open to any requests...


----------



## Akercockren

Hello. Heres a character request I would like. Its a bit unusual... 

Theres a character of mine that I would like to be drawn. She is a Tcho-Tcho, which are a race from Call of Cthulhu. Incase you
dont know what they look like, well heres a picture...





Tcho-Tcho look like pale-skinned oriental humans with white, opalascent eyes and sharp teeth. That little picture is of a male and he looks a bit feral, most Tcho-Tcho on my characters world however are actually civilized and good-natured. 

*Sanaki Yorei*
*Class:* Shugenja 8/Sorceror 2
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Abilities:* Str 9, Dex 13, Con 11, Int 12, Wis 11, Cha 17
Sanaki stands around 4.8 ft tall and weighs around 98 pounds. Her long isn't that long, only tapering the back of her neck. It is black and well-kept, but somewhat spiky like most Tcho-Tcho (see the above picture) Her eyes are white and pupiless and she has round face like most chinese humans. She is quite attractive and she wears a red kimono with a yellow and orange trim and patterning. Her body is slim and slender, but somewhat average for a Tcho-Tcho female. She has a tatoo of a small fiery bird on her right shoulder and wears a necklace with a pendant shaped like a white smiling mask. She wears little makeup except for some eye-liner, lip gloss and mascarre (I hope i've spelt that right!). She weilds in battle a bladed warfan and specializes in fire magic.

I know this is a bit of a challenge, I just hope someone out there knows what im talking about!. Thanks for your time...


----------



## ThorneMD

I have one werid character that is a little monsterous.

Haldir
Half-Orc Druid
Leather Armor
+1 Scimitar (either a scimitar like Drizzit or Arwen from Lord of the Rings)
Large Wooden Shield
Necklace with animal teeth and bones
Middle length black hair with braids. (A couple of braids like Obi-Wan is Episode I)


----------



## Akercockren

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> I have one werid character that is a little monsterous.
> 
> Haldir
> Half-Orc Druid
> Leather Armor
> +1 Scimitar (either a scimitar like Drizzit or Arwen from Lord of the Rings)
> Large Wooden Shield
> Necklace with animal teeth and bones
> Middle length black hair with braids. (A couple of braids like Obi-Wan is Episode I)




Sounds cool, but I dont think I can draw him. Im not particulary good at half-orcs. If he was an Orc then I could, but not Half-Orc. Sorry...


----------



## Serpenteye

Anyone up for this character?

Nurthrak, Half-fiend Troll
He's 9'3", 538 pounds, appears mostly like a Troll but carries himself straighter than most Trolls and his nose isn't nearly as droopy or oversized as most troll's noses. There's a distinct fiendish influence in his features, his eyes are sinister yellow slits, he has two small horns on his brow. Oversized jaws, with razor sharp ridges along their edges, that give him an almost perpetual toothy grin. His skin is dark gray (much like the background color of this post) with darker scales growing in patches. His hair is thick and black, usually clean, and kept combed back with some strands falling forwards into his face. He has no wings.

Nurthrak is thoroughly evil, he's an intelligent treacherous schemer, and he loves to feast on the flesh of his enemies while they are still alive, taking pleasure in their agony. He's got grand ambitions, and he does what he can to appear both terrifying and impressive.

He wears an beautiful but evil-looking large Mithril Full Plate (helmetless most of the time), a magical ring, belt, headband and a large black cloak. His best weapons are his deadly claws and bite.

STR 34 (28) DEX 16 CON 24 INT 14 WIS 12 CHA 12


----------



## Arafang

Hey everyone, I've got STACKS of characters I want drawn, but I'll try to do one at a time.

*Arafang The Black "Death" Rose*
Race: Vampire

Eyes: Silver

Skin: Real Pale

Hair: Pitch Black, she usually wears it in a ponytail that drapes over her shoulder down to her waist.

Height: 5'7

Arafang was born in Kilravock Castle in Scotland and had two siblings, Niamh (little sister), and Oisin (older brother). She was considered to be the most beautiful girl in all of Scotland and many called her the Autumn Rose becuse of her birthday on September 22. She was going to sleep one night when Arafang looked out her window and saw something clasping on to a very small squealing infant go flying through the night. It took her a while to realize the small, squealing infant was her own little sister, Niamh.

Thenext night, the "thing" came back, and thats when it turned Arafang into what she is. 

Arafang earned many enemies when she became a vampire and to them she was known as "Arafang La Rose de Mort" (Arafang the Death Rose). Or to her friends, she's "Arafang La Rose Noire" (Arafang the Black Rose). She sometimes wears a black rose in her hair that suits her realwell.

She's almost always wearing something black. She wears a necklace hanging on a silver chain of a sword with a cobra head for the hilt and a jewel that is between the hilt and the blade.


----------



## Babette

*Vampy*



			
				Arafang said:
			
		

> Hey everyone, I've got STACKS of characters I want drawn, but I'll try to do one at a time.
> 
> *Arafang The Black "Death" Rose*
> Race: Vampire
> 
> Eyes: Silver
> 
> Skin: Real Pale
> 
> Hair: Pitch Black, she usually wears it in a ponytail that drapes over her shoulder down to her waist.
> 
> Height: 5'7
> 
> Arafang was born in Kilravock Castle in Scotland and had two siblings, Niamh (little sister), and Oisin (older brother). She was considered to be the most beautiful girl in all of Scotland and many called her the Autumn Rose becuse of her birthday on September 22. She was going to sleep one night when Arafang looked out her window and saw something clasping on to a very small squealing infant go flying through the night. It took her a while to realize the small, squealing infant was her own little sister, Niamh.
> 
> Thenext night, the "thing" came back, and thats when it turned Arafang into what she is.
> 
> Arafang earned many enemies when she became a vampire and to them she was known as "Arafang La Rose de Mort" (Arafang the Death Rose). Or to her friends, she's "Arafang La Rose Noire" (Arafang the Black Rose). She sometimes wears a black rose in her hair that suits her realwell.
> 
> She's almost always wearing something black. She wears a necklace hanging on a silver chain of a sword with a cobra head for the hilt and a jewel that is between the hilt and the blade.




I like Vamps...
she'll be a good reprieve to what i'm doing.
would you like me to draw her?


----------



## Arafang

SURE! Thank you!


----------



## Babette

*Vamp*



			
				Arafang said:
			
		

> SURE! Thank you!




hello  

done..

have a good one


----------



## Arafang

Babette said:
			
		

> hello
> 
> done..
> 
> have a good one



This rocks! Thank you so much!


----------



## Babette

*i'm heppy jeeves*



			
				Arafang said:
			
		

> This rocks! Thank you so much!




YOUR WELCOME


----------



## Knightfall

post deleted


----------



## Arafang

_Name: Callisarieos_

_Race: Amazon_
_ 
Eyes: Green_
_ 
Skin: Pale_
_ 
Hair: Red, goes about six inches below shoulders

Height: 5'9_

_Callisarieos was born in Sparta Greece. She was very beautiful and was very popular among the men. she had an older brother, and her mother pretty much blamed her for everything bad that happened to the family. Even when Callisarieos's father was killed in battle. She was considered a "danger" to Sparta, even though no one's ever figured out why. When the King of Sparta went to Ares' temple to seek council, the god appeared to him in a dream _
_"Take the girl away from Sparta, leave her somewhere far off where no one will ever find her. If she steps one foot on Spartan soil, she will be dead within the day." _
_The next night the king sent out his guards to kidnap Callisarieos. They killed her family and knocked her unconscious so she wouldn't be screaming and fighting them. They left her in Asia Minor with a scar down her right shoulder. _
_The Amazons found her and took her in and healed her, and so on and so on. Callisarieos was a born warrior, so this was no difficult task to be an Amazon. She became the Commanding Officer, Story Writer, Song Writer, Carer of the Children, and the High Priestess of Ares  much to the queens dismay as she pointed out that Callis was only human and could do only so much. But Callis stuck in there. _
She usually wears a black leather ankle length skirt that has slits up to her hips on both sides, she wheres a belly shirt that reveals mainly all of her stomach and is strapless. She goes barefoot and wears a black cape with a red interior. Callis also wears a gold snake armbracelet on her right arm, and a silver on her left.


----------



## ThorneMD

Akercockren said:
			
		

> Sounds cool, but I dont think I can draw him. Im not particulary good at half-orcs. If he was an Orc then I could, but not Half-Orc. Sorry...





Akercockren if you still want to do the character, make him a full orc and I will see how I like it.  If anything it will become a NPC pic for later.


----------



## LrdApoc

Well one year of school down.. three more to look forward to..

Just thought I'd pop into my old stomping grounds and say hello to the Art crowds.. I think I might do some of these requests tomorrow while sitting at work.. I realize I have not been about much lately.. it'll be nice to do some work that's not for class.. 

Quick note.. if you want to see some examples of my more recent work I uploaded two new images to my Art Gallery here on enworld.


----------



## Knightfall

LrdApoc said:
			
		

> Well one year of school down.. three more to look forward to..
> 
> Just thought I'd pop into my old stomping grounds and say hello to the Art crowds.. I think I might do some of these requests tomorrow while sitting at work.. I realize I have not been about much lately.. it'll be nice to do some work that's not for class..
> 
> Quick note.. if you want to see some examples of my more recent work I uploaded two new images to my Art Gallery here on enworld.




Hi LordApoc, how was your Christmas? Glad to see you're still hanging around here with us Art junkies.  

If you get a chance, read my attached short story (a few posts up) and see if inspires you.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## Despaxas

Well, I just found this thread, and might I say: excellent idea Knightfall 

If any artists feel the sudden urge, please draw this character:

Kakita Isachi
Samurai/Ijatsu Master
Height: 1.70 meters (sorry, no idea what that is in feet, wild guess 5' 7"?)
Weight: 65 kilos (ehm ... 130 pounds?)
Hair: Black in a samurai pony tail, no facial hair
Race: Human, Japanese
Muscular but not overly so, very fast (dex 22)
Age: 25

Isachi is a master at the art of Ijatsu (the ability to draw a Katana with almost superhuman speed and perform an attack before the enemy has a chance to do anything about it). He is of the Samurai caste and obsessed with honor and duty. His honor is embodied within his Katana and his Katana is a mastercrafted blade of exquisite beauty, every detail is beautifully done. It has a simple pommel made of black dragon leather and a hilt made of dragon teeth. It has been in the family for over 5 generations and is inhabited by his ancestral spirits.
He doesn't wear armor but a Kimono in white and light brown the symbol of his family, a crane, is stitched in silver on his left breast (over his heart).

Well, hopefully someone will feel attracted enough to draw this guy. And keep up the good work all you artists out there


----------



## Knightfall

Despaxas said:
			
		

> Well, I just found this thread, and might I say: excellent idea Knightfall




Yes, I'm glad I thought of it. However, the traffic here when comes to requests versus artists is very variable. I know Babette browses through it once in a while, as well as Chain Lightning and Mr. LrdApoc.

It's really The Try To Gain an Artist's Interest FREE Character Request Thread. Heh!   

It's all good though. After all, most of these guys and ladies are real busy with Real Life(TM) concerns and Freelancing opportunities.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## KingOfChaos

Bah..I guess no one is going to do Zan


----------



## Kai Lord

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Bah..I guess no one is going to do Zan



...for free.  If its worth being bummed out about, it might just be worth paying one of these talented guys for their talent and time.      I'd love to see a Zan portrait as well.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Heres a half orc with scimitar*

Heres a half orc with scimitar. Not very druidic, no tooth necklace. I forgot that. Very Marvel looking.


----------



## Chain Lightning

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Bah..I guess no one is going to do Zan




Hey KingOfChaos.....I'm almost done with Zanatose. My apologies for being so late with it. My new job isn't a 9:00am to 6:00pm kinda job. Often I'm working late....which means by the time I come home I barely have time for anything.  Ah...then the holidays came along.....and I could've finished Zan up then....but man...I just slept a lot! 

Hold on a little longer....(its also going to be in color). I don't won't to rush it really. I haven't forgotten. 

greatseamonster, nice pic of the half-orc! I like the feel of it. Yah, its a little Marvel-esque...but that's cool. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Kai Lord

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> greatseamonster, nice pic of the half-orc! I like the feel of it. Yah, its a little Marvel-esque...



Particularly in the legs and feet, but as you said, cool nonetheless.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Quick sketch of Sorcerer*

Heres another quick Sketch. This one a Sorcerer. I'm afraid it probably dosnt match your description much though.



			
				ThorneMD said:
			
		

> Here are a few requests that I would like done.
> 
> Haldir
> Male Half-Orc Druid
> Leather Armor
> +1 Scimitar
> Large Wooden Shield
> Necklace of animal teeth
> Wounds regenerating (like if you cast regenerate moderate woiunds)
> 
> Araos
> Elven Sorcerer/Psychic Warrior
> Flowing Red robes
> Long Flowing Black Hair
> Crystal longsword with a jeweled hilt
> Dark green cloak
> (if visible)Deep blue pants
> 
> Rudic Noson
> Human Paladin
> Follower of Torm
> Scalemail
> Heavy Flail on his Right side
> Glaive on his Back
> Whip tied above his belt
> Whip Dagger on his Left Side
> Holy Symbol
> Gauntlets
> Sholder Length greasy black hair
> Goatee
> 
> Araust
> Male Human Fighter
> 6'7''
> Mercenary/Bounty Hunter
> Sythe with some kind of Runes on it
> Flowing Worn Cloak
> Angry Look on face
> Scar across Left Eye
> Spiked Blonde Hair
> Whip(optional)
> The Sword that is in the below pic on his back, needed
> Hitman Style Gloves


----------



## KingOfChaos

Another one to inspire you arty types ^_^

*Elroumar Rummorune, The Gray Crusader*

When one thinks of a Crusader, they think of a knight which hefts a large sword and weilds a steel shield against the forces of evil.  Not this crusader, who's magic is his sword and shield.

Elroumar is a forsaken elf (in scarred lands, the elves lost their deity and thus are considered forsaken) of average height.  However, he hunches a lot, to show his distaste for the corrupt elven society of Termana.  In fact, he will often masquerade as a human because he hates the cancer of evil growing in his own home.  Regardless, he always wears a pale grey mask on his face and keeps his salt and pepper colored hair short.  His ears, once pointed, have been cut to remove the elven appearance entirely and he completely throws off the gaudy fashions that his people seem to flaunt by wearing a gray, white, and silver robe. These robes have plates or armor fastened to vital areas, creating slight protection against melee attacks but are completely armless to allow better movement of his arms to cast spells.  The robe is a little open at the top, revealing a tattoo of a shield with an eye in the middle of it just below his throat, the sign of his Order.  He also carries an oval piece of wood around his neck.  This is the holy symbol of the lost elven deity, who no one can remember.  The blank piece of wood represents Elroumar's faith in 'That Which Abides' and that the elven abjurer awaits the eventual return of the diety.  At that time, he will carve the deities symbol on the disk himself and wear it proudly as one of the elves that remembered the good of their race before the elven diety fell in the battle against its own treacherous herald.  While a pious and pure elf, Elroumar is very bitter about everything and can often be very irritable toward others, especially when he believed they're evil or uncaring toward others.

*Suggested Pose*: It would probably be cool to see Elroumar standing with his arms stretched out before him, fists touching, with two wands, each pointing outward and flashing with arcane energy sticking out of each fist (this is hard to explain, but think of how you would stab something overhand, now take a knife like that in each hand and touch the handles together).  Elroumar often wears a buckler on his right arm as well and a wand holster on his left, so they should probably be seen in the picture.  He also wears a quiver of arrows on his back and a composite longbow will often be seen hanging on his back.  In fact, this elf is very super-heroish looking (at least I think so after reading the description the first time after I wrote it).  As far as everything else goes, you can add stuff.  Just remember not to add many non-charged type magical items since in Scarred Lands, those things cost a lot of money.  He mostly uses wands and the spells in his head.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Dwarf...sorry forgot the side whiskers.*

Heres one. Sorry I forgot the side whiskers. She's a pretty shaven looking dwarf. fair charisma score though...perhaps that damn flaming sword burns some of that side hair off as she's whipping it around and readyin a charge. That could be very possible.

Cheers.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Oops Guess I didnt attatch it.*

Kilona Kegbreaker
Female Hill Dwarf


----------



## Babette

*i likes it*



			
				greatseamonster said:
			
		

> Kilona Kegbreaker
> Female Hill Dwarf




thats a cool pic
she looks strong a no nonsense type of gal


----------



## greatseamonster

Babette said:
			
		

> thats a cool pic
> she looks strong a no nonsense type of gal




Thanks. Probably shouldnt point this out but she's missing the hilt of her sword for some reason.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Klor Frostfist*

Maybe this is something somewhat close. No weapons, unless they're strapped across his back. I imagine he's spending a day in a settlement, making his way to a trading post or something. Either that, or simple surveying in the wilderness.




			
				ghent said:
			
		

> Wow!  Alot of nice art in this.  I havent visited this thread before as I havent really had a character that I have really wanted a sketch for.......till now.   I guess Im not good at the begging thing, but if anyone wants to, I would greatly appreciate a character sketch.  Anyway thanks for your time in advance.
> 
> 
> Klor Frostfist
> 
> Klor is a Suel (human subrace from greyhawk) Male from the Fruztii barbarian tribe.  Klor stands about 6'2" and roughly 200 lbs.  He is athletic, though not overly bulky compared to other warriors.  Klor's hair is very long and blonde, and hangs down his back.  His face is covered in a scraggly blonde beard that partially cover tatoos from his barbarian clan.  His skin is quite pale, and his eyes are pink noting him to as an albino.
> 
> Klor is always wearing a polar bear hide cloak and usually has the bear head pulled up resting on his own head to give him a more fearsome look.  A breastplate armor covers most of his body with the leathers underneath covering most of the rest, except his left arm.  His leather boots are insulated, and furry to help keep his feet warm in the frozen lands.  Upon his left arm are strange tatoos that seem to move of their own accord.  The tatoos are in infernal, and move to form the names of 101 devils.  They are constantly changing to spell out the vile names of the creatures.  Typically Klor carries his axe in hand when travelling in case of trouble.  He also has a composite bow crafted for his strength unstrung on his back with a sheathe of flight arrows.
> 
> At his side is a feral wolf named Swiftwind, that Klor befriended after saving it from a pit trap.  The wolf is untrained, and unrestrained.  Klor has no control over it, and it gets him into trouble at times.  Swiftwind is prone to snarling and biting at anything other than his friend Klor.
> 
> Hope that helps and thanks again in advance.
> J


----------



## Babette

*cooly*



			
				greatseamonster said:
			
		

> Maybe this is something somewhat close. No weapons, unless they're strapped across his back. I imagine he's spending a day in a settlement, making his way to a trading post or something. Either that, or simple surveying in the wilderness.




yet again a really cool pic what is your medium?


----------



## Kai Lord

Cool work greatseamonster!

Feel free to take a crack at my guy:

Elijayess Moonshadow is a rugged wild elf, though not as feral looking as some members of his race, due to years away from the harsh forests of his homeland.  The strongest elf who ever lived, Elijayess is still lean and lithe.  His rock-hard muscles look carved out of stone, but his elven heritage prevents him from being overly bulky.  His nearly waist length black hair is fine and straight like that of a Native American, but he keeps it pulled back in a thick single braid.  His long bangs would cover his eyes if he didn’t keep them swept to one side.  His skin is dark.

His signature weapon is his mighty longbow.  At first glance it appears crude for an elven weapon, not delicate and artistic but massive in its destructive capabilities.  Few men alive possess the strength to draw the string to their ear, fewer still can string it.  Countless men and beasts have been felled by the deadly bow of Elijayess.

His other weapons include an enchanted bastard sword inlaid with a slim mural of reptilian beasts along the middle of the blade (the sword possesses special enchantments against reptilian foes), and a dagger is sheathed on the outside of each of his shins, their handles protruding from his leather boots.

He wears form fitting buckskin pants and sleeveless leather armor on his torso, accentuating his muscular bare arms.  A blood-red hooded cloak adorns his shoulders, and a quiver full of black feathered arrows is strapped across his back, over the cloak.  His bastard sword hangs in a scabbard at his side and he wears a gold amulet around his neck.


----------



## Angcuru

Hmm... nice work on all these here pics.

I've been trying for ages to get a good rendition of my favorite character, Angcuru Melaroira, but with no luck.

The problem is that I have two mental images of him:  during his adventuring years, and post-adventuring/settled-down.  

I hope someone here is up to the task...  

Here's a general description of what he looks like:

Male Elf, about 6 foot tall (1.83 meters), approx 150-160 lbs (68-73 kilograms).
Slightly tan skin tone.
Auburn hair tied back into a single plait, a generous bit longer than shoulder length.
Light green eyes. 
When it comes down to it, the best way to describe his facial structure is a young Kevin Costner(with elven features, of course, but not TOO elven).
Body structure is well-muscled, not overbearing, not bulgy, but more along the lines of being lithe, sinewy, etc.  Right handed.

Now, during his time as an adventurer (actually more like trying to survive and get a bit of revenge, but that's beside the point) he dresses in simple, but stylish shirt and breeches, colored brown/green, general woodsy-colors.  Angcuru doesn't wear any armor, since his main method of defense is being REALLY fast, agile, intuitive dodging, etc.  This should be suggested or portrayed somehow in the pic.  His weapon of choice is the longbow, which he uses with unnatural accuracy and speed.  He doesn't use the normal method of precisely aiming each shot, waitint to see if it hits, and then going for the next shot.  His method would be best described as placing the arrow(s)  exactly where he wants it to go with a swift, speedy pull and release, drawing another arrow(s) with the same motion used to release his shot; kinda like a super-accurate machine gun, but with arrows.   Otherwise he uses a long, thin, single-edged blade of golden glass, sort of like a straight katana, which he wields in the fashion of a fencer/duelist/really agile bad-ass type(uses his freehand to direct the motion of the blade by moving it along the blunt edge when blocking/parrying, and switches to two hands when on the offensive, using precise, swift slicing/thrusting strikes) (note, the scabbard is made of the same transparent golden glass).  When the bow and quiver are not in use, they take the form of a thin leather bracelet on his right wrist (yeah, it's magic and all).  For other general equipment, he wears leather, platinum-etched bracers; a small jade amulet; two rings, one a circle of frozen blue flame, the other a plain platinum band; a smooth cloak of woven leaves and general all-purpose leather boots.

Either sword or bow mode would be nice, or just standing at the ready in some sort of meaningful pose, but feel free to do more than one.   His expression should be unconcerned and calm normally, or hard with a piercing gaze if he's pissed off in the picture.  

As for post-adventuring mode, his expression is more relaxed, suggesting a quiet happiness.  Angcuru would be wearing long, flowing robes, somewhat akin to toga, but not as extreme (the coloring of which would be a mix of greens and browns, melded togther in a marble-like pattern).  There's a whole lot of detail on his demeanor and body movement, lifestyle, etc. in my Story Hour - http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=66843.

I don't want to be too demanding or sound unnapreciative of the time and effort it takes for artists to do this kind of thing (I'm quite horrible at it myself), but as I'm looking for something of a defining image, fine attention to detail is a bit of a must.  

Well there ya go.  Have fun being artistic.  _I hope._ ​


----------



## kirinke

*Aenilaen (Angel, Angela) Sorne*

Aenilaen (Angel, Angela) Sorne 
Female High Elf 
Ranger 1st lvl
ALIGNMENT: Neutral Good
WGT: 150
BUILD: Slender
EYES: Emerald green
Hair: auburn

APPEARANCE
Aenilaen is a beautiful elf with the finely chiseled features and fair skin of a high elf. Her build is slender and graceful, hiding great strength and agility. Her eyes are bright emerald green flecked with gold. Her bright auburn hair is normally braided into a single wrist thick braid that hangs past her waist. 


Her loose gray breeches are tucked into a pair of black sturdy, calf-lth boots. Her loose gray shirt is in turn held in place by a sword-belt from which swings a long sword, dagger and a couple of belt-pouches. A water-proof greenish-gray cloak and hood covers her from head to foot (when she needs it too anyway). 

Strapped to her back is a modified back-pack and quiverfull of arrows. (the quiver is attached to the pack and can be easily removed). 

In one hand is a beautifully carved longbow, which was given to her when she reached her majority and left home.


----------



## greatseamonster

*medium*

The back of a credit card bill, an F pencil and the PC. But the pencil and the board always change.



			
				Babette said:
			
		

> yet again a really cool pic what is your medium?


----------



## greatseamonster

*Sounds fun.*

Sounds fun, thats a lot of detail to remember though. Ive got some others q'd at the moment. First up...a sexy amazon. We'll see if I can do that. I don't like to spend too much time on my pieces (under 45 min if I can) because I've got a lot of other projects going on. But it's good practice and a fun distraction. Thanks for the kudo's ladies and gentlemen. This is fun.





			
				Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Cool work greatseamonster!
> 
> Feel free to take a crack at my guy:
> 
> Elijayess Moonshadow is a rugged wild elf, though not as feral looking as some members of his race, due to years away from the harsh forests of his homeland.  The strongest elf who ever lived, Elijayess is still lean and lithe.  His rock-hard muscles look carved out of stone, but his elven heritage prevents him from being overly bulky.  His nearly waist length black hair is fine and straight like that of a Native American, but he keeps it pulled back in a thick single braid.  His long bangs would cover his eyes if he didn’t keep them swept to one side.  His skin is dark.
> 
> His signature weapon is his mighty longbow.  At first glance it appears crude for an elven weapon, not delicate and artistic but massive in its destructive capabilities.  Few men alive possess the strength to draw the string to their ear, fewer still can string it.  Countless men and beasts have been felled by the deadly bow of Elijayess.
> 
> His other weapons include an enchanted bastard sword inlaid with a slim mural of reptilian beasts along the middle of the blade (the sword possesses special enchantments against reptilian foes), and a dagger is sheathed on the outside of each of his shins, their handles protruding from his leather boots.
> 
> He wears form fitting buckskin pants and sleeveless leather armor on his torso, accentuating his muscular bare arms.  A blood-red hooded cloak adorns his shoulders, and a quiver full of black feathered arrows is strapped across his back, over the cloak.  His bastard sword hangs in a scabbard at his side and he wears a gold amulet around his neck.


----------



## greatseamonster

*medium2*

I'm basically learning to "Ink" in the PC to cut down on time. I like the results.




			
				greatseamonster said:
			
		

> The back of a credit card bill, an F pencil and the PC. But the pencil and the board always change.


----------



## Kai Lord

greatseamonster said:
			
		

> Sounds fun, thats a lot of detail to remember though. Ive got some others q'd at the moment.



Cool.  Looking forward to seeing your rendition.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Callisarieos*

I wasnt sure what kind of weapon she would have. I assumed at somepoint she would have weilded a glaive or guisarme. I wanted to give her a look of nobility. I can imagine her in different moods, even though she's obviously just taken someone out, I think I can see her in a different light as nurturing when she dosnt have to kick ass. My own little story in doing this pic was imagining that she had just taken down an assasin that had crawled through a palace window. I didnt include the dismembered assasin.



			
				Arafang said:
			
		

> _Name: Callisarieos_
> 
> _Race: Amazon_
> _
> Eyes: Green_
> _
> Skin: Pale_
> _
> Hair: Red, goes about six inches below shoulders
> 
> Height: 5'9_
> 
> _Callisarieos was born in Sparta Greece. She was very beautiful and was very popular among the men. she had an older brother, and her mother pretty much blamed her for everything bad that happened to the family. Even when Callisarieos's father was killed in battle. She was considered a "danger" to Sparta, even though no one's ever figured out why. When the King of Sparta went to Ares' temple to seek council, the god appeared to him in a dream _
> _"Take the girl away from Sparta, leave her somewhere far off where no one will ever find her. If she steps one foot on Spartan soil, she will be dead within the day." _
> _The next night the king sent out his guards to kidnap Callisarieos. They killed her family and knocked her unconscious so she wouldn't be screaming and fighting them. They left her in Asia Minor with a scar down her right shoulder. _
> _The Amazons found her and took her in and healed her, and so on and so on. Callisarieos was a born warrior, so this was no difficult task to be an Amazon. She became the Commanding Officer, Story Writer, Song Writer, Carer of the Children, and the High Priestess of Ares  much to the queens dismay as she pointed out that Callis was only human and could do only so much. But Callis stuck in there. _
> She usually wears a black leather ankle length skirt that has slits up to her hips on both sides, she wheres a belly shirt that reveals mainly all of her stomach and is strapless. She goes barefoot and wears a black cape with a red interior. Callis also wears a gold snake armbracelet on her right arm, and a silver on her left.


----------



## Kai Lord

Very nice!


----------



## greatseamonster

*Elijayess Moonshadow*

Here ya go. Its another "Marvel" Inspired piece. I wanted to do something with a lot of action. Black n White, Quick sketch....I should be doing drawings for my party...what am I doing???




			
				Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Feel free to take a crack at my guy:
> 
> Elijayess Moonshadow is a rugged wild elf, though not as feral looking as some members of his race, due to years away from the harsh forests of his homeland.  The strongest elf who ever lived, Elijayess is still lean and lithe.  His rock-hard muscles look carved out of stone, but his elven heritage prevents him from being overly bulky.  His nearly waist length black hair is fine and straight like that of a Native American, but he keeps it pulled back in a thick single braid.  His long bangs would cover his eyes if he didn’t keep them swept to one side.  His skin is dark.
> 
> His signature weapon is his mighty longbow.  At first glance it appears crude for an elven weapon, not delicate and artistic but massive in its destructive capabilities.  Few men alive possess the strength to draw the string to their ear, fewer still can string it.  Countless men and beasts have been felled by the deadly bow of Elijayess.
> 
> His other weapons include an enchanted bastard sword inlaid with a slim mural of reptilian beasts along the middle of the blade (the sword possesses special enchantments against reptilian foes), and a dagger is sheathed on the outside of each of his shins, their handles protruding from his leather boots.
> 
> He wears form fitting buckskin pants and sleeveless leather armor on his torso, accentuating his muscular bare arms.  A blood-red hooded cloak adorns his shoulders, and a quiver full of black feathered arrows is strapped across his back, over the cloak.  His bastard sword hangs in a scabbard at his side and he wears a gold amulet around his neck.


----------



## Kai Lord

greatseamonster said:
			
		

> Here ya go. Its another "Marvel" Inspired piece. I wanted to do something with a lot of action. Black n White, Quick sketch....I should be doing drawings for my party...what am I doing???



Bad.  Ass.  Thanks man, you rock!


----------



## Golem2176

I was wondering if I could get a colorful represantion of Traxus. Here are his Stats:



> Traxus: Half-Red Dragon Tyrannosaurus Fighter 5
> Huge Dragon
> Hit Dice: 18d10+ 144 + 5d10 + 40 (313 hp)
> Initiative: +3
> Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares), Fly 40 ft. (Average)
> Armor Class: 20 (–2 size, +3 Dex, +9 natural) touch 11, flat-footed 17
> Base Attack/Grapple: +18/+35
> Attack: Bite + 32 melee (3d6+21)
> Full Attack: Bite +32 melee (3d6+15) and 2 Claws +31 (2d8 + 7)
> Space/Reach: 15 ft./10 ft.
> Special Attacks: Improved grab, swallow whole, Snatch, Rend, Clinging Breath Weapon, Dire Charge, Improved Trip
> Special Qualities: Low-light vision, Darkvision 60ft, Scent, Immune to Fire, Frightful Presence, SR 18
> Saves: Fort +16, Ref +12, Will +8
> Abilities: Str 41, Dex 17, Con 26, Int 17, Wis 19, Cha 14
> Skills: 6 skill points per level, Max ranks = 21, Class skills = hide, listen, spot.
> Feats: Multiattack, Improved Multiattack, Awaken Frightful Presence, Awaken Spell resistance, Clinging Breath, Dire Charge, Snatch, Rend, Improved Snatch, Improved Trip, Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus: Bite.
> Environment: Warm plains
> Organization: Solitary or pair
> Challenge Rating: 15
> Treasure: None
> Alignment: Always neutral
> Advancement: 19–36 HD (Huge); 37–54 HD (Gargantuan)
> Level Adjustment: —
> 
> NOTE: Physical stat roles: 15, 14, 13. Intelligence Roll (as awakening spell says to): 17. Charisma bonus from awakening spell: +1. Bite is a Primary Attack. Claws are Secondary. As an NPC Monster, he gets 4 stat boosts (one every four hit dice), all of which go into wisdom.
> 
> Snatch (Ex): Traxus can choose to start a grapple when he hits with a claw or bite attack. With his bite he can do this to any creature of Large or smaller. With his claws he can snatch anything of medium size of smaller. He can then attempt to start a grapple as a free action without provoking an attack of opportunity. If he wins the grapple check, he establishes a hold.
> 
> These are Traxus options for what to do the subsequent rounds, by the creature’s size
> Large
> • Traxus can only snatch large creatures with his bite attack. If he does so, the creature is not allowed a Reflex save against Traxus’ breath weapon.
> • Every round, Traxus automatically does bite damage to the creature, and can still make claw attacks against it.
> • If held in the bite attack, the creature is not allowed a Reflex save against Traxus’ breath weapon.
> • If held in the bite attack, Traxus can drop a creature as a free action, or fling it aside as a standard action. A flung creature travels 1d6 x 10 feet, and takes 1d6 points of damage per 10 feet traveled. If Traxus flings a snatched opponent while flying, the opponent takes this amount or falling damage, whichever is greater.
> Medium or smaller
> • Traxus can snatch medium creatures with either his bite or his claw attacks.
> • Every round, Traxus automatically deals bite damage to the creature if it I in his mouth, and can still use his claw attacks against it.
> • Conversely, if he has it held in his claws, he automatically does claw damage to it, and can still use his bite attack against it.
> • If held in the bite attack, the creature is not allowed a Reflex save against Traxus’ breath weapon.
> • If held in the bite attack, Traxus can drop a creature as a free action, or fling it aside as a standard action. A flung creature travels 1d6 x 10 feet, and takes 1d6 points of damage per 10 feet traveled. If Traxus flings a snatched opponent while flying, the opponent takes this amount or falling damage, whichever is greater.
> • Whether his bite or his claws hold them, Traxus can attempt to swallow whole a creature of medium size or smaller by making a successful grapple check. The swallowed creature takes 2d8+8 points of bludgeoning damage and 8 points of acid damage per round from the tyrannosaurus’s gizzard. A swallowed creature can cut its way out by using a light slashing or piercing weapon to deal 25 points of damage to the gizzard (AC 12). Once the creature exits, muscular action closes the hole, another swallowed opponent must cut its own way out. Traxus’ gizzard can hold 2 Medium, 8 Small, 32 Tiny, or 128 Diminutive or smaller opponents.
> 
> Rend (Ex): If Traxus hits with both of his claw attacks, he automatically does 8d8 + 34 damage. He cannot attempt to snatch or grapple while doing so.
> 
> Clinging Breath Weapon (Ex): Cone of Fire, 30 ft. long, 30 ft. wide, 30 ft. high. 6d10 fire damage to any in area. Reflex save DC 19 halves. Unless the creature has evasion or some such, the next round they take an additional half of the damage they took the first round. Trexus can use this ability once every 1d4+1 rounds.
> 
> Frightful Presence (Su): Any creatures within 45 ft. of Traxus must make a Will save DC 21. On a failure, creatures with 4HD or less are panicked for 4d6 rounds. Creatures of 5HD or more are merely shaken for 4d6 rounds.
> 
> Improved Trip (Ex): Traxus can trip opponents with his claw attacks. He does not provoke an attack of opertunity, and gains an additional +12 to his strength check (for size and feats). In addition, he can immediately make a melee attack as if he had not used that attack for the trip attempt. This means that yes, he can trip and then snatch. If his trip attempt is successful, the opponent has a –4 AC penalty for being prone.
> 
> Dire Charge (Ex): Traxus can make a full attack action after charging an opponent, as opposed to only a standard attack.
> 
> Immunities (Ex): Immune to all fire damage.
> 
> Skills: A tyrannosaurus has a +2 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks.
> 
> COMBAT:
> 
> (Against Medium Opponents)
> Traxus enters combat with a flying charge. He can move up to eighty feet, and can land 5 feet away and still attack. Note that he gets a +2 attack bonus to all his attacks and a –2 AC penalty. When he does land, he can take a full attack action against the creature. His favorite move at this point is to try to trip the opponent with his claw attacks.
> 
> If he succeeds with the first trip attempt, he attacks with both claws, attempting to rend. He bites as well, after the rend.
> 
> If he fails the first trip attack but succeeds at the second, he cannot rend and instead uses his free claw attack to snatch the opponent (with the opponent at a disadvantage in strength being prone). After snatching he bites the opponent, transferring the opponent to his mouth. If neither trip attack succeeds, Traxus tries to snatch the opponent with his bite attack.
> 
> Finally, Trexus uses his breath weapon as free action, regardless of where his opponent is.
> 
> If the opponent ends the round in his mouth, on his next turn Traxus will try to swallow it whole, or throw it aside if he is feeling belligerent.
> 
> If it ends the round being rended, Traxus will spend the next round trying to snatch it into his mouth.
> 
> If his opponents somehow manage to avoid all his attacks, he spends the next round trying to rend them.
> 
> Being an intelligent being, Traxus will attempt to take out the spell casters first, followed by the fighters, and then whoever’s left.
> 
> NOTE: Traxus has Cleave. But it can only be used against opponents within 5 ft. (IE: tank fighters). Traxus also has power attack. He probably maxes it out, taking 5 off his attack mod and adding 5 to damage.




Thanks.


----------



## Arafang

greatseamonster said:
			
		

> I wasnt sure what kind of weapon she would have. I assumed at somepoint she would have weilded a glaive or guisarme. I wanted to give her a look of nobility. I can imagine her in different moods, even though she's obviously just taken someone out, I think I can see her in a different light as nurturing when she dosnt have to kick ass. My own little story in doing this pic was imagining that she had just taken down an assasin that had crawled through a palace window. I didnt include the dismembered assasin.



Thank you so much! I love how you did it!


----------



## KingOfChaos

*Pokes the seamonster*

Yo man, you mind doing my elf?


----------



## greatseamonster

*ummmm....*

Ya I might get around to it eventually.
Where are all the other artists??? 



			
				KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> *Pokes the seamonster*
> 
> Yo man, you mind doing my elf?


----------



## greatseamonster

Can you get me a job illustrating? You _ARE_High Tyrant afterall....



			
				KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> *Pokes the seamonster*
> 
> Yo man, you mind doing my elf?


----------



## greatseamonster

*Traxus*

Here, maybe this will do.



			
				Golem2176 said:
			
		

> I was wondering if I could get a colorful represantion of
> Thanks.


----------



## Golem2176

Hmm, I was kind of hoping for a larger pic and a bit less cartoonish. Maybe, if you redo it, you can use a jungle background and show Traxus from a side view with his head turned to right (so as to face the viewers of the pic). Maybe he could be breathing flame towards the ground so as to get a good look at his face. It would look really neat if his wings were completely spread out. I hope this doesn't sound like too much. Though I would be entirely grateful and be willing to make a donation to your cause if you did do it as per my request. Hows $20 or $30 sound.


----------



## Trainz

Me and a bunch of ENWorlders are making a cooperative dungeon (http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=72438&page=1&pp=25).

The main antagonist will be a Marilith demon. I would really like it if someone could create an illustration of her (she's called Blasphemy). If it could be a color pic with background (it will also be the cover of the adventure's PDF), so much the better.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## greatseamonster

*We'll see.*

We'll see what I can do. Those kinds of visual specifics are good, realistic vs comic book etc. Otherwise the artist will fill in the blanks. I has a blast with this one though so I dont mind. Whats it going to be used for?



			
				Golem2176 said:
			
		

> Hmm, I was kind of hoping for a larger pic and a bit less cartoonish. Maybe, if you redo it, you can use a jungle background and show Traxus from a side view with his head turned to right (so as to face the viewers of the pic). Maybe he could be breathing flame towards the ground so as to get a good look at his face. It would look really neat if his wings were completely spread out. I hope this doesn't sound like too much. Though I would be entirely grateful and be willing to make a donation to your cause if you did do it as per my request. Hows $20 or $30 sound.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Callisarieos-colored.jpg*

Check out this colored version in my gallery.

http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php

hopefully this link will work.



			
				Arafang said:
			
		

> Thank you so much! I love how you did it!


----------



## Felix

greatseamonster, 

You know, you don't have to do the requests that are on pages 5 and 6 if you don't want to... a request on page 1 would be just as cool, eh? Anyways, it's the second post of this thread [Konstantin]. I dig your style, and would love for you to render it. 

Thanks,
Felix

[edit] Damn dyslexia.


----------



## Arafang

greatseamonster said:
			
		

> Check out this colored version in my gallery.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?set_albumName=albup40&op=modload&name=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
> 
> I love how you did the tones and the lighting on it! It's really well drawn seamonster! Thanks infinite times!


----------



## Golem2176

greatseamonster said:
			
		

> We'll see what I can do. Those kinds of visual specifics are good, realistic vs comic book etc. Otherwise the artist will fill in the blanks. I has a blast with this one though so I dont mind. Whats it going to be used for?




A homebrew game that I am putting together. Will go in my GMs Guide, NPC Chapter.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Deleted Gallery*

For some reason my Gallery seems to have been deleted. I'm a bit confused and p.o'ed. Not only that I seem to be having probs with my Login. For some reason my password keeps changing, or blinking out into an unrecognized ethereal plane of neverending chaotic crapout. This probably isnt the place to adress these problems but until they're fixed I'm not going to post any more pictures.



			
				greatseamonster said:
			
		

> Check out this colored version in my gallery.
> 
> http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_album.php
> 
> hopefully this link will work.


----------



## Kai Lord

greatseamonster said:
			
		

> For some reason my Gallery seems to have been deleted. I'm a bit confused and p.o'ed. Not only that I seem to be having probs with my Login. For some reason my password keeps changing, or blinking out into an unrecognized ethereal plane of neverending chaotic crapout. This probably isnt the place to adress these problems but until they're fixed I'm not going to post any more pictures.



Actually, start a quick thread mentioning this in the "Meta" forum.  Moderators lurk there looking specifically for problems like this to fix.  They tend to be pretty quick about it too.


----------



## Hypersmurf

greatseamonster said:
			
		

> For some reason my Gallery seems to have been deleted.




Your gallery is there still - the link works just fine for me.

First thing to check is which URL you're using to get here - does it read "enworld.org" or "enworld.cyberstreet.com"?

If you're using any cyberstreet addresses, things behave unpredictably.

-Hyp.


----------



## Despaxas

Yep, link worked for me too. Some very nice pictures there 

Perhaps they fixed it already?


----------



## edge3343

PC Portriate Request:
I have a Dwarven Follower of Kord. He's a very heavilry muscled dwarf. 4'6" 200lbs. He has firey red, almost orange hair which he keeps in a mowhawk. Long, full beard of course. He favors two-weapon fighting, using a Dwarven Waraxe in his primary hand and a hand aaxe in his off hand. He's kind of ugly & dirty. And he carries a keg of beer around tied to his back. For him violence is always the answer...

Thanks in advance in considering doing a portriate for me!


----------



## Babette

*hello ASh*

Hello ASH

thanks for replying hope you enjoy your vacation...as for your pic she's finished but our scanner is doing weird stuff so i'm going colour her so you can see her better...

keep an eye out..(for the pic  )

have a good one


----------



## Babette

*yay to me*



			
				ASH said:
			
		

> Well, if anyone wants to take a crack at her I would sure appreciate it.
> 
> I have been playing her since I started playing. She might be challenging because she has scars.
> 
> Here is her info:
> Melleana Shaeily: The Lady Raven.
> Half elf-female
> Ranger 11
> Dawn Warden 6(Dawn Warden is like a rangers Hunter of the Dead Prestige class that the DM made for her)
> She is pretty average looking.
> I would describe her body style like a gymnist.
> CHA of only 10.
> STR of 24 with the belt of giant strength.
> DEX of 16.
> INT,CON,WIS 14
> She lives to kill undead. She's kind of dark and brooding, and intense!
> 
> Pysical description:
> 5 feet tall
> 120 lbs
> She is a half elf, but her human mother was black. So she has darker skin.
> Just below shoulder length black hair, not blue/black, Straight black.
> Blue eyes.
> Facial scars: 1 on each cheek.
> Tattoo's on the tops and palms of each hand of a bright, orange sunburst.
> No armor, brown Travling clothes. No makeup.
> She has braciers of Armor +7.
> A cloak of flying, looks like a cloak of raven feathers.
> Leather boots.
> Belt of giant strenth +4.
> She has a raven broach holding her cloak together.
> Amulet of health. Ring of protection +4.
> Her weapons:
> 1st- Warhammer+3, Made of Adamantiene, Disruption and Bane: undead.
> 2nd- Bastard sword +3, Bane, Ghost touch, and holy. It also has magical properties that make it a light weapon.(much like a sunblade).THe blade is white, the hilt is gold, and at the base is a sunburst.
> She always use's both weapons.
> 
> Her personality and background:
> 
> Her, her brother and her parents lived on an island community until a lich lord invaded and killed nearly everyone. Her, her elven father, and her brother escaped. Her mother was killed. Her brother permantly crippled and her father mentally scarred he took them to the woods where the wild elves dwelt. THen her father went back to the island to get revenge. He died there. The elves took pity on her brother but told her she must leave because of her tainted human blood. So at a young age of 14 she wandered the country. She soon found a friend in a man named logan. He taught her the ways of the ranger and the best ways to kill undead. She vowed to avenge her parents death. She has been adventureing in a kingdom that she helped to secure and is nicknamed the Lady Raven because of her cloak of raven feathers, that she uses to fly with. It soon became evident that her mentor Logan is under the command and domination of the ancient lich lord Arask. It is her duty and wish to find them, free her mentor, and destroy the evil lich that killed her family.
> 
> 
> My email is (just in case you need it)
> ashbranstad@hotmail.com
> or
> branstaa_mc@hamiltonia.edu.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance~!!!
> 
> ash




YAY to me....  

i just WON! with the Baratheon deck in 'A game of Thrones'...
a good game but it can be rough if everyone decides to turn their gaze on you...
Baratheon cards are made to withstand.....for as long as your able....

anyway lets get to the pic   

i lost a lot of line work in the scan so as i said i coloured her...

here she is-
Melleana Shaeily: The Lady Raven.


----------



## TiQuinn

I just started playing in an Arcana Unearthed game, and would love to have a pic of my magister:

Keleran Steed - Human Magister

Keleran stands about 5'8" and weighs only 140 lbs.  Slender of build, and pale from spending most of his time in the Library of Se-Heton (an academy of magic), Keleran is very youthful looking.  He is 25 years old, yet could easily pass as a teenager of 15 years.  He has short blond hair and pale green eyes, almost gray.  When he was a child, he suffered a terrible injury from a warhammer (his father was a wealthy politician who drew the ire of some people who decided he and his entire family were better off dead), that smashed his left leg.  He now wears a metal brace on his left leg, and relies heavily on a thin (yet magically strengthed) staff topped with a silver metal band.  As Keleran has gotten older, he has had to leave the capital city of De-Shamod and has moved about the Diamond Throne with various caravans.  His once bright red magister's robes as a result are somewhat shabby from road-wear, and are cut to be less heavy and burdensome than his contemporaries in the city.


----------



## Kannik

*Two more characters into the fray...*

Well, if I may add two of my characters to the current pool.  }  They're both in the 'out of the ordinary' race category, (though not in the 'unique' race category) and while both are full of youthful exuberence, it's just a coincidence of starting campaigns, I swear!  }

Thanking allllllll the artists here, for all the art they post in the galleries and on the boards!

-----


Standing at just under 7 feet in height, Timmoth is a young and powerfully built centaur. His horse-like lower torso is covered in a chestnut-coloured coat of thin fur, a colour matched by his long hair atop his human torso, tied behind his head in a long ponytail. A certain grace and ease belies his huge form. He carries with am unmistakable air of youth, out to see the world, though he has also learned to comport himself quite well when the situation merits.

Timmoth's armaments are a sight to behold, each more finely crafted than one might expect for a wanderer or a centaur. His bow, large for even a beast of his size, is built from powerful strips of darkwood, laminated together with expert care. Laden with elvish script, there is no mistaking its origin. Similarly, his centaur-sized halberd is adorned with dwarvish runes, the mighty axe-head securely fixed to a haft banded with metal for reinforcement. The base of halberd bears a flared metal point, as though two large spear-heads had been crossed together.

The chain ‘shirt’ armour worn by Timmoth is also of fine quality, though this time of human hands. Crafted by the famous fine leathersmiths and metal workers of Khallas, the armour bridges well the transition from torso to horse torso, removing little of the centaur's natural flexibility there. The alloy armour is also snug enough that Timmoth wears a surcoat over both his halves, affording better protection from the elements as well as allowing him to better blend into the natural surroundings.

Moving accross the land, Timmoth ensures he is well equipped. He carries two often laden saddle bags and pouches across his equine back, with a a waterskin and quivers next to each. When not employing it in combat, his halberd rests alongside the top of his right saddlebag. Across his back he carries another quiver and his bow, and a dagger rests sheathed in the strap across his chest.


(bonus points for knowing where I stole the name from years ago )


And the second


Before you stands Thelil. A young adult of only 114 years of age, he still carries with him a certain spring of youthful excitement that has not yet been extinguished. For an elf, he stands tall and built at 5 foot 2 inches, with the customary long hair and dark green eyes. What first draws your eyes, however, is the large pair of wings, the delicate white limbs springing
from his shoulder blades. His wings a recent development for him, and having never spent any time with winged creatures, Thelil’s wings at rest are more perpendicular (straight back) to his back then one might expect.

Thelil wears a green hooded surcoat over leather armour (both modified for his winged nature). Using a strapping system that wraps around his shoulders as well as down the centreline between his wings, a large sack rests under his wingroots (in the small between his back and wing edges). A sturdy quiver attached along its bottom side, ringed with metal and possessing several attachment points, augments this sack. A composite short bow and heavy mace are often attached to the quiver, along with a full complement of arrows.

Carried with care, Thelil’s double sword includes two wooden sheaths that securely enclose each blade, giving the sword the guise of a thickened staff. The entire sword ensemble is very carefully crafted, with polished hardwood sheaths, beauty-through-function handguards and a carved wooden handgrip. A small engraving of ancient text adorns one of the sheaths, while braided cords hang from each end of the grip. When drawn, the sheaths are stored in a compartment just rightly made for them in the quiver.

(See the sword at this link)

Thelil tends to comport himself in a stately, or noble-like manner. In many respects, he is also knightly in his aims, helping those in need and who cannot defend themselves. Thelil remains calm and focused through most situations, and rarely loosing his cool in confrontations. His comportment is likely born partially a reaction to his treatment during his rough time amongst the humans, as a poor ‘child’; he is acting 'nobly' in the face of other’s distain, acting 'better' than them, and genuine wish to help out others in need. His martial training has also given him a feel for focused and calm action, such that though he may take much patiently, when he decides to act, the act is swift and decisive. His speech follows his actions, and is usually careful and proper. Whenever possible, he will be sure to dress in fine clothing, though certainly not to the excess of the aristocrats.

(admittedly, a bit of a mish-mash, taking a character from this GM's earlier attempt at this campaign (that lasted a whole session) and plugging in something from another much much earlier character once it became available in 3.0)

Thanks a tonne,

Kannik


----------



## Durandal

Wow. Some of the art here is amazing - I wish I knew how to draw more than just stick figures.  In any case, I also have a humble request:

Borik Bloodwatcher
Half-Orc Barbarian3/Ranger 2

Borik is 18 years old (equivalent to early 20s in a human),about 6 feet tall, around 200 pounds, and muscular (18 Strength), though not in an Arnold Schwarzenegger kind of way...more like Russell Crowe in Gladiator. He's not ugly, for a half-orc, but he's not necessarily attractive, either (Charisma 9). He has long hair, pulled back tightly in a braid or tail of some sort, and he has no other visible facial or body hair. He had a red lightning-bolt tattoo on the left side of his face that goes over his left eye, and other tattoos as well...possibly celtic, something with a stag motif as that is his totem. He is wearing a well-worn chain mail shirt, going for function over form,wears a shoulder-guard on his right shoulder, durable pants, and nice traveling boots with a fur lining(Boots of the Winterlands). He also wears an amulet, but any non-evil design works there. He has two weapons, a short bow and an orc double axe, both of which can be strapped to his back when he needs to be mobile. Other than those, he travels light, with only a sturdy belt pouch. His hands are rough, and his fingernails are filed almost into claws. While he is very strong, he also moves fairly gracefully(Dexterity 14) - he spends much of his non-adventuring time as a hunter and tracker, and has been toughened up by long, solitary exposure to freezing winds and quiet forests (Constitution 17). He is a cunning half-orc, for one of his profession (Wisdom 13), and enjoys making others think he is less intelligent than he really is (Intelligence 12). I think what I envision is having some celtic and Native American imagery, turning Borik into the 'noble savage', but more practical than noble. Sorry if this is confusing to anyone.

If anyone knows of a place where I can actually commission a portrait like this (for payment), please, let me know - and then I won't clog up the busy line of folks here.


----------



## Babette

*draw*



			
				Durandal said:
			
		

> Wow. Some of the art here is amazing - I wish I knew how to draw more than just stick figures.  In any case, I also have a humble request:
> 
> Borik Bloodwatcher
> Half-Orc Barbarian3/Ranger 2
> 
> Borik is 18 years old (equivalent to early 20s in a human),about 6 feet tall, around 200 pounds, and muscular (18 Strength), though not in an Arnold Schwarzenegger kind of way...more like Russell Crowe in Gladiator. He's not ugly, for a half-orc, but he's not necessarily attractive, either (Charisma 9). He has long hair, pulled back tightly in a braid or tail of some sort, and he has no other visible facial or body hair. He had a red lightning-bolt tattoo on the left side of his face that goes over his left eye, and other tattoos as well...possibly celtic, something with a stag motif as that is his totem. He is wearing a well-worn chain mail shirt, going for function over form,wears a shoulder-guard on his right shoulder, durable pants, and nice traveling boots with a fur lining(Boots of the Winterlands). He also wears an amulet, but any non-evil design works there. He has two weapons, a short bow and an orc double axe, both of which can be strapped to his back when he needs to be mobile. Other than those, he travels light, with only a sturdy belt pouch. His hands are rough, and his fingernails are filed almost into claws. While he is very strong, he also moves fairly gracefully(Dexterity 14) - he spends much of his non-adventuring time as a hunter and tracker, and has been toughened up by long, solitary exposure to freezing winds and quiet forests (Constitution 17). He is a cunning half-orc, for one of his profession (Wisdom 13), and enjoys making others think he is less intelligent than he really is (Intelligence 12). I think what I envision is having some celtic and Native American imagery, turning Borik into the 'noble savage', but more practical than noble. Sorry if this is confusing to anyone.
> 
> If anyone knows of a place where I can actually commission a portrait like this (for payment), please, let me know - and then I won't clog up the busy line of folks here.




Hello  

if you really want to commision someone go to their threads and check out their style...it's a matter of quality of work in what format would you like it done and so on...also their galleries would be a good place to start...


----------



## KingOfChaos

I do believe Babette and greatseamonster are the only artists still checking this thread.


----------



## ASH

Thanks very much for the Pic, it looks great.

 I really like the weapons; the sword looks awesome, and the warhammer is perfect.

Ash


----------



## jayaint

Being the newest to post, I guess, puts me last in line. However, if any of the WONDERFUL artists who swing through this thread on a regular basis happen to find themselves inspired by my character and having a little free time on their hands, I would love to see him rendered. 

*N'yana Qunat'val*
He is a Human, over six foot but not imposing, lean but not skinny. Dark hair that is shaved to the head at the beginning of each adventure, but grows quickly, getting spiky & fuzzy. (His beard functions the same way.) Gaunt face. 

He wears no armor. His clothes are functional for travelling yet have an urban, foreign flair. He is the Forgotten Realms equivalent of a Seattle choir boy, who went to LA to experience the sins of the flesh (I mean, become worldly) and then ended up dumped off in the Midwest without a plan and with too much time on his hands. (ie. Silverymoon to the Dalelands, via Waterdeep.) Probably too much "crazy youthful style" for the Dalelands, though, incorporated into his wardrobe. No tattoos, though piercings and other ornamentation would be acceptable. 

He is on the path to Mystic Theurge (Wiz 1, Cleric of Mystra 2) and carries a mystical holy aura within him. He has been divinely touched by The Lady and she wants to make sure the proper people (wizards, other Mystran clerics) can see this in him. His only possesions are a side-slung pack, and a quarterstaff. He has Eschew Materials, so not a lot of pouches or the like. 

N'yana rarely comes to taut, full attention, preferring to be relaxed and slouched. He would almost be considered lazy. (I can almost see him slouched sideways in a chair, legs over one of the arms, dirty and fuzzy from adventuring, spending his treasure, pack slung over the knob on the top of the chair, Qstaff leaning at the ready, lazily trying to cast Charm Person on the cute waitress.) 

Well, thats him. I rolled RIDICULOUS stats for him, so hopefully he will be around for awhile. Thanks in advance if any of you gifted artists decide to take a stab at him.


----------



## greatseamonster

*Nice Work.*

Nice Work. It's good to see someone else on this thread and inspres me to draw some more...



			
				Babette said:
			
		

> YAY to me....
> 
> i just WON! with the Baratheon deck in 'A game of Thrones'...
> a good game but it can be rough if everyone decides to turn their gaze on you...
> Baratheon cards are made to withstand.....for as long as your able....
> 
> anyway lets get to the pic
> 
> i lost a lot of line work in the scan so as i said i coloured her...
> 
> here she is-
> Melleana Shaeily: The Lady Raven.


----------



## fourthmensch

Wow, what a great idea for a thread. The artwork posted here is amazing.

 I have wanted a sketch of my character for a long time, but I can't draw worth crap, and he's unique enough so that its well nigh impossible to find any representation of him in any source. I'd love to see what you guys can do with him!

 Rog Uinta dur Authalar
 male wild dwarf barbarian/ranger/rogue
 3'6", 65 lbs. 
 dark brown hair
 brown eyes

 He has tanned bronze skin (like native americans from south/central america), stocky dwarven features with lean, slanted eyes. 

 He has a maori-style facial tattoo (tiger motif) that covers his entire face and head. 

 Important equipment includes: 

 a quiver with the symbol of Ubtao (a local version of the quiver of ehlonna; ubtao's symbol is a red maze similar to a navajo symbol. It can be found in Faiths and Pantheons p. 109)

 a claw bracer (an FRCS weapon; basically Wolverine's claw attached to a bracer)

 studded leather armor

 heavy dlarun shield (dlarun is from Magic of Faerun: bone white ivory metal with a slight greenish sheen)

 gauntlets of ogre power (leather gauntlets with iron studs)

 double bandoleers (like a modern commando; there is an elven knife sheathed upside down on his left breast)

 cloak of elvenkind

 He started out as being a very wild type; he ritualistically shaved all of his body hair every morning. He has become more civilized over time, and at the urging of dwarven comrades has begun growing out his hair and beard (so it should be shorter than one normally thinks for a dwarf).

 Thanks in advance!


----------



## Megatron

request:
_Osa Veprist
29 Years old, this Aasimar Ranger/Dervish has stunning golden eyes, a mane of silky, wild black hair. He stand's around Six feet tall and is very lean. He wears a dark velvet cape fastened with a lion head brooch on his left breast, over a tight fitted brown leather vest. He wears oversized black dragon hide pants tucked into large stitched leatherwork boots. A glistening kukri hangs on his right hip, opposite a coal-black scimitar on his left. The pommel and cross guard of the golden hilted scimitar are shaped like open mouth lions. He has the runes Ansuz, Thurisaz, and Mannaz burned onto his right forearm.
He carries himself as a prince, and though at times has been called angsty and self-loathing his bravado is unmatched.
_

please?


----------



## Babette

jayaint said:
			
		

> Being the newest to post, I guess, puts me last in line. However, if any of the WONDERFUL artists who swing through this thread on a regular basis happen to find themselves inspired by my character and having a little free time on their hands, I would love to see him rendered.
> 
> *N'yana Qunat'val*
> He is a Human, over six foot but not imposing, lean but not skinny. Dark hair that is shaved to the head at the beginning of each adventure, but grows quickly, getting spiky & fuzzy. (His beard functions the same way.) Gaunt face.
> 
> He wears no armor. His clothes are functional for travelling yet have an urban, foreign flair. He is the Forgotten Realms equivalent of a Seattle choir boy, who went to LA to experience the sins of the flesh (I mean, become worldly) and then ended up dumped off in the Midwest without a plan and with too much time on his hands. (ie. Silverymoon to the Dalelands, via Waterdeep.) Probably too much "crazy youthful style" for the Dalelands, though, incorporated into his wardrobe. No tattoos, though piercings and other ornamentation would be acceptable.
> 
> He is on the path to Mystic Theurge (Wiz 1, Cleric of Mystra 2) and carries a mystical holy aura within him. He has been divinely touched by The Lady and she wants to make sure the proper people (wizards, other Mystran clerics) can see this in him. His only possesions are a side-slung pack, and a quarterstaff. He has Eschew Materials, so not a lot of pouches or the like.
> 
> N'yana rarely comes to taut, full attention, preferring to be relaxed and slouched. He would almost be considered lazy. (I can almost see him slouched sideways in a chair, legs over one of the arms, dirty and fuzzy from adventuring, spending his treasure, pack slung over the knob on the top of the chair, Qstaff leaning at the ready, lazily trying to cast Charm Person on the cute waitress.)
> 
> Well, thats him. I rolled RIDICULOUS stats for him, so hopefully he will be around for awhile. Thanks in advance if any of you gifted artists decide to take a stab at him.




still interested??
if i see a reply i'll do a rough drawing and post it...
if he's still wanted i'll also do a colour version


----------



## Creamsteak

I think this character could be neat in picture form, if he's not too drizz't clone for anyone.


----------



## Babette

*on the prowl*



			
				Creamsteak said:
			
		

> I think this character could be neat in picture form, if he's not too drizz't clone for anyone.





hey there  

looks interesting...
i'm happy to have a crack at it for you....especially if i hear from you pretty soon....as of late i only get to see whats going on in the this forum during my downtime from a hectic day.....

but once i get a response...consider it done


----------



## jayaint

Babette... YES, I am still very interested. Would love to see whatever you come up with. Thanks very much in advance


----------



## Creamsteak

Babette said:
			
		

> hey there
> 
> looks interesting...
> i'm happy to have a crack at it for you....especially if i hear from you pretty soon....as of late i only get to see whats going on in the this forum during my downtime from a hectic day.....
> 
> but once i get a response...consider it done



 Feel free to do as you will. I'm interested in just how someone else would interpret the character.


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Okay, I really need a picture of my character made...and...he's a little out there. Here are the specifications:

Elven Katane Rogue
Approximately 5'
Try to draw him as if his alignment were Chaotic Neutral
Weight 95
Age 115 (which would be around 18-20 in human years)
Blue eyes and short black hair
Two-weapon style, with a Short Sword in his left hand, and a Long Sword in his right hand
And for clothing, try to get something similar to Kerwyn's clothing (he's pictured in both the pre-made character sheets that came with the game, and on page 168 of the v3.5 Players Handbook.)

Oh, and sorry for not mentioning earlier, but a 'Katane' is a Half-Vampire.


----------



## Chain Lightning

ShadowDragoon said:
			
		

> Elven Katane Rogue




I'm not quite versed in all the different D&D lore. So pardon my usual ignorance.   But, what's a Katane?


_P.S. " I'm still working on the Zanatose Everhate picture -- yes, its been forever.  "_


----------



## Jeremy

I haven't got a request but I wanted to say to Great Sea Monster and especially Chain Lighting that that is some fantastic work you guys are doing.

I loved the Kilona from you GSM, and CL I like everything you've posted so far.  You remind me of my favorite artist, Joe Madureira.  Thanks for posting that great stuff for all of us to see.  Can't wait until we get to see Zanatose.


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Sorry for assuming everyone knew...a 'Katane' is a half-vampire.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> _P.S. " I'm still working on the Zanatose Everhate picture -- yes, its been forever.  "_




I am gonna expect a masterpiece you know


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Hmm...how many artists are actually around to do this stuff? Because, I really, really need this done...


----------



## KingOfChaos

Well, I have been waiting for the picture of Zan for a while now.  However, I know Chain Lightning is a freelance artist doing actual paying work.  So I can wait until he is finished.

Kinda wish someone would snag up Elroumar, though


----------



## D-Man

ShadowDragoon said:
			
		

> Hmm...how many artists are actually around to do this stuff? Because, I really, really need this done...



If you "really, really" need this done then a FREE character portrait thread might not be the best place to hang out....


----------



## Knightfall

D-Man said:
			
		

> If you "really, really" need this done then a FREE character portrait thread might not be the best place to hang out....




That is so true.  

When I created the thread I never thought it would last this long. Of course, many of the past artists are now doing freelance work (i.e. *Chain Lighning*).

In reality, there isn't a guarantee that a character will get done. Case in point, *Babette* does characters that _pulls her in_. She needs to love the concept. *Greatseamonster* is a regular here as well and I like his work. Sometimes I wish *Kip the bold* had the time to continue doing free sketches (he was the one who started it all), but we all soon realized that Kip had to have a life too. 

What this thread needs in an influx of new artistic talent. Newbies who want to get noticed. The thread is great for exposure, as word of mouth has helped a lot of EN World artists.

For those lookiong for art fix, take a look at the image below done for me by and EN World artist (I forgot the name) of a barbarian half-orc character of mine named _Spears_. (If the artist sees this, please post here too remind my failing memory.)

[edit]
I forgot to mention *veinglory*. His work has appeared on this thread as well. Good stuff.
[/edit]

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Creamsteak

Gotta say, I appreciate all of the pieces in this thread. It's nice to be able to pull a few extra pictures out to use with a game in one way or another. My most recent habit has been to crop the character's face into a 1.5 inch square to put on my initiative cards front side in the graphic slot, and print a (possibly cropped) shrunk version of the print out on the back. I do this on cardstock which I laminate, and let me say, it's made initiative cards way more exciting.


----------



## Babette

*Zasorthane, exiled of house Izridas Zigân*

heya

decided on a portrait...

 
have a good one


----------



## Babette

*Jayaint*

Holy moly

its a tragedy...
back to the drawing boards...
 

i'm not getting what's in my head....bleh
fear not it'll be done


----------



## ShadowDragoon

D-Man said:
			
		

> If you "really, really" need this done then a FREE character portrait thread might not be the best place to hang out....




Yeah, unfortunately I have no money.


----------



## TiQuinn

I'm still hoping someone will want to do my new character Keleran!  First character I've played in years.


----------



## ShadowDragoon

Interesting...so, what kind of character is he? You know, race and stuff.


----------



## jayaint

Babette said:
			
		

> Holy moly
> 
> its a tragedy...
> back to the drawing boards...
> 
> 
> i'm not getting what's in my head....bleh
> fear not it'll be done




ABSOLUTELY no worries  

That you have tried at all is VERY COOL. Thanks.


----------



## Creamsteak

Babette said:
			
		

> heya
> 
> decided on a portrait...
> 
> 
> have a good one



Wow. Thanks muchly. Should make for a good printout.


----------



## Knightfall

I posted a short story called *Horns of Honor* a couple of threads back  (now removed), but I think it fell under the radar with all the other great character sketch requests.

Thus, I have posted the short story in the Story Hour Forum. Hopefully, that familiar 'medium' will appeal more than downloading a Word Document file.

*Horns of Honor*

Any artist who reads it and is interested in doing a sketch based on the story or one of the main characters, let me know.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Ah, what the heck!

Here's the description of a major NPC in my game "Into the Icy Darkness." All the players have already drawn pictures of their characters, unfortunately their DM is not a very good artist.  There's no rush on this, maybe someone will find his concept interesting and have some fun. 



*Lord Lucius Caladron*  Sor12/Ftr2, CG (headed towards CN)



Physical Description:  Lucius is a 17 year old son of a powerful noble family.  As such, he wears some magical platemail (heirloom) as well as an artifact bastard sword his party gave him, along with spell components int he like on a belt around his waist.  He is about 6 feet tall, and while he is rather strong, he is not physically buff... the best way to describe him would be that he is slightly wiry.  He as a narrow cut, handsome (for someone this young) face, and large green eyes.  His red hair is medium length, short along the sides (neccessary for a disguise during one adventure, its basically stayed).   

Other notes about the character:  Lucius is a sorcerer by blood, as is most of his family.  Unfortunately, the source of their magical influx happens to be a liason an ancestor had with a demon some centuries earlier.  As such, their natural leaning in magic tends toward the darker arts.  

Lucius is caught in the middle.  He is currently with a good aligned party; indeed, he is in love with one of the good aligned fighters.  But whenever his emotions run high, his dark magic comes forth... he's too inexperienced to control it properly.   When this happens, his eyes tend to glow, his skn turns reddish, and many times his face contorts into shapes that are... unnerving.  While he is gifted with magic, he also has a tendency to do what he understands more... charging into a fight with his sword upraised.  Some of his confusion due to his ancestry and its magic effects on him might be things affecting his appearance as well.

I hope thats a description good enough for someone to use!  Once again, thanks!


----------



## Brix

*2 projects*

I repost two requests, for I haven't seen the "request thread"  
I hope I find a bored artist who finds interesst in any of this stuff.
Thanks 


Holy Symbols 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hello there
Can anyone help out painting some holy symbols?
I have finished my "good" gods and I need some visuals.
The "evil" gods are an equal number.
Thanks in advance

1. A Darkwood staff with some tendril like vines wrapped around. Very organic and natural

2. a demonic fiendish Tarrasque face, maybe smeared with blood. A ravaging beast of pure destruction

3. a golden staff topped with a radiant sun disk

4. hammer and anvil maybe with some fiery elements , or something else with a artisan, smiths, arts & craft theme

5. silhouette of a nacked dancing lady, very sexy and tempting, or something else with a love/sex theme

6. a four stringed harp, or something else with a musical theme

7. a huntress with bow and arrow, or something else with a forest theme

8. a horn, or something else with a travel theme

9 a claymore sword held firm in two hands, or something else with a celtic warrior theme

10. a precious ruby, or something else with a trickster, rouge theme

11. Something with a knowledge theme

12 Something with a magic theme

I have about 10 evil gods. But at first the good ones please, thanks again 




FR fanpage 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Well met
I'm doin a FR fanpage with a lot of information and hopefully a lot of free original stuff. So if you have anything to contribute to the site, I'd be happy, for I am really not good at painting.
Certainly you will be credited properly with as much information you like.
Though I need virtually anything in the future. I started the page with racial information on dwarves. 
So if you have dwarves with a Realms Flavor just post 'em
I also need dwarven priests of certain deities, holy symbols (or items with such symbols), Maybe paintings of the deities themselves, battlerager, dwarven runes (remember that there is an official font), dwarven forges, well everything dwarven and Realms!!

As i said other Realms Art is very much appreciated as well.


----------



## veinglory

I haven't been around for a while what with work, being evicted and other tribulations.

Was there anyone here I was part way through drawing before my life got thrown into random boxes and all messed up?  I seem to recall an elf vampire with multi-coloured hair?  Maybe you've given up on me by now!

I will have a browse through and see what is currently waiting to be done.


----------



## Brix

{Was there anyone here I was part way through drawing before my life got thrown into random boxes and all messed up?  I seem to recall an elf vampire with multi-coloured hair?  Maybe you've given up on me by now!}

Yes Babette did that one over here
http://www.enworld.org/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

But that was more a private thing for my long term character. She made a very beautiful painting.

Those two things I have posted now are something different however.

The holy symbols are for a german fansite of an original d20 campaign setting. Some artists from these boards have already contributed to the project.
It is a setting based on the ideas of many fantastic people from the d20 community. Originally it was called "Tales of a thousand tongues"
I am runnning the project.
Currently I am editing and translating the stuff (to german) to put it on a webpage. and in to accesoirs wich can be downloaded or ordered (for a small) fee.
I can't offer payment, but some webspace for our "featured artists", where the guys who contribute something are presented with full credits and means to be contacted. So it might work as a springboard.
about 200 visitors have frequented the old message boards.

The Forgotten Realms ist simply a project that is similiar to John Scott's FR index but with another approach. And I simply need some artwork for it. I am an information scientist and not a good painter.
No one needs to paint something for the page (certainly it would be cool), But I think many artist have already painted something with a FR flavor. Again full credit is assured, in a way I described above.


----------



## Babette

*N'yana Qunat'val*



			
				jayaint said:
			
		

> ABSOLUTELY no worries
> 
> That you have tried at all is VERY COOL. Thanks.




Hey there  
i have drawing block  
i still did him..hope you like


----------



## blargney the second

*Eodwin, Dwarven Arcane Trickster*

Eodwin, Male Dwarf Rogue/Transmuter

At first glance, Ed is a strange sight: a squat dwarf (4' 2", 160 lbs) with a short, singed reddish-brown beard and eyebrows.  He always seems to exude an odour of burning things.  He has deep-set, dark grey eyes that constantly probe his environment.

He wears baggy pantaloons with broad russet and white vertical stripes, held up at the waist by a sturdy black leather belt.  A tiny hand crossbow dangles from one hip with a spell component pouch opposite.  A white shirt is laced up to the base of his throat, and dark chest hairs protrude from whatever openings they find.  True to dwarven fashion, he wears sensible heavy black boots.

A bandoleer crosses his chest from left shoulder to right hip, bearing a punching dagger, thieves' tools, a few crossbow bolts, and a small wooden block with a carving knife.  Ed is a sculptor first and foremost, and leaves little wooden sculptures wherever he goes.  If he is too busy to work with good stone, at least he can keep his extremely deft hands occupied whittling.  He carries the rest of his equipment in a canvas backpack.

His familiar is Poe, a morose crow that speaks to him in an ancient extinct language.  On the off chance that he makes a good find, he brings a donkey with saddlebags with him everywhere.  The intractable beast's stubbornness has earned him the name Dumbass.

Ed loves adventuring, and is always on the lookout for rumours of treasure, ancient ruins (he's a student of of both architecture and history), and sculptures to study.  He's also not above lifting the occasional pouch if he's having a hard time making ends meet.

--

I hope somebody gets inspired to draw a portait! 
-blarg


----------



## veinglory

(The holy symbols are for a german fansite of an original d20 campaign setting. Some artists from these boards have already contributed to the project.)

I have printed these out and will have a go.  I will try and do a 'set' of them using a similar frame.  I hope my usual b/w will suit.  All I would be after is a link to my home page and/or epilogue gallery.  This weekend is pretty busy but I should get at least one done by Monday.  How simple/symbolic do you see these as being, i.e. what is the size they are displayed at?


----------



## Brix

veinglory said:
			
		

> (The holy symbols are for a german fansite of an original d20 campaign setting. Some artists from these boards have already contributed to the project.)
> 
> I have printed these out and will have a go.  I will try and do a 'set' of them using a similar frame.  I hope my usual b/w will suit.  All I would be after is a link to my home page and/or epilogue gallery.  This weekend is pretty busy but I should get at least one done by Monday.  How simple/symbolic do you see these as being, i.e. what is the size they are displayed at?




That's cool 
thank you i'm looking very much forward it.

As for the size I'm thinking of 100x100 for each deity entry, but they might appear somewhat bigger at another location

You certainly get a link to your hp/gallery. That's the meaning of the whole thing, that cool people have platforms where they can present their stuff.
I think full fledged professionell artist also works most of the time for commision, so it's a good exercise for everyone.

Well the whole setting has a celtic nuance. It's hard to tell how symbolic they should be, for symbols are most of the time found and not invented. So just do what you think is cool. 
I posted some suggestion, and tried not avaid clichees.
I guess I failed 

Besides b/w is cool
especially for printing
my favorite b/w artist is Stephen Fabian


----------



## notjer

if anyone would care... thx

Rogue Wood Elven, 5,5 inch, 121 pund, 124 years, black hair to shoulder, deep grey eyes.
15 streng, 20 dex, 13 con 15 charisma(beautiful). clothes/gear: studded leahter armor, black blank cloak, have an black heavy crossbow, and a very long red/blue dagger(nearly a short sword).  he is very clever...

he have live in thw forrest for long time, and decided to move into the city, he he wasent happy for the forrest, to boring, he have still a book were all his living-way-motto is wroten.

he have own a Tavern and know lots about bards and few of their stories, he did get into a thieve guild after that, and learned much about weird people.

sry for bad english -dane


----------



## Ferret

Any one want to draw a kobold? Naerl!

He has blue robes and is of the scally reptile with tail and tufts of hair family of kobolds. I'd like to see him performing a spell, as he is a sorcerer. If you want/feel up to it you can add in his more apparent dragon nature ( copper or brass dragon) heritige.


----------



## ThorneMD

If anyone is interested in a few. Thanks if you do.

Welby Tallfellow
Halfling Cleric
Long Black Hair, tied in a ponytail.
Brown Eyes.
No tattoos or disfigurements.
Dark Green Travel Cloak.
Halfling Plate Mail.
Two Whips. One on each side.
Wolfen by him (crossbreed between wolf and dog).
Light Crossbow on back.
Pipe in mouth.
Holy Symbol of St. Cuthbert on neck.
Signal whistle on neck
(if in a resting period) looking at various holy symbols. They are his collection items.

Rudic Noson
Human Paladin
Short Black Hair
Tanned Skin
Finely Trimmed Goatee
Scale Mail
Light flail on his right side
Whip around his waist
Whip Dagger on his left side
On the back of his Rhino Mount, which wears a +1 Mithrel Chainshirt Barding.
Heavy Lance in hands.

Haldir
Half-Orc Druid
Long Black hair kept in a neat braid
All Muscle
fine clothes
Ankheg Hide Armor
Large Ankheg Shield
+1 Scimitar, which look like the scimitars of Drizzit


----------



## veinglory

*symbols*

Time is doing what it does to me, slip by.  Just some composition doodles for the huntress and sun staff/disc only 100pix so don't bother opening them.  Will try for more progress soon but I have a commission to finish


----------



## Brix

veinglory said:
			
		

> Time is doing what it does to me, slip by.  Just some composition doodles for the huntress and sun staff/disc only 100pix so don't bother opening them.  Will try for more progress soon but I have a commission to finish




It seems that at 100px its hard to comprehebd what you see at first. The b/w techique lets it appear like these "old crone / young girl" changing pics.
The idea is good, for both pics. Though I would make it a little bit more fantasy-like / antique, because it looks very modern. I don't know why?! 

I am looking forward it. You seem to be a busy man so take your time.


----------



## Arafang

Here's a profile's for two characters that I would like drawn together if anyone could do that for me?

name is Euthanasia
Long lavender hair with thin streaks (usually wears half-up)
goddess of vengeance and heroic ends
about 16 years old
99 lbs
5'7
Golden eyes
Wears a celtic cross necklace, short skirt and shirt with ancient symbols backgrounded in gold on the hem and neckline and waitline.

and...

name is Exangelos
raven black hair
god of war
about 18 years old
lean yet muscular
6'2
brown eyes
Wears a dragon pendent usually goes shirtless, wears a white tunic mostly.
position: holding Euthanasia in his arms


----------



## Thaniel

I have to say, great work all around. We have some marvelous artists on this thread.
Here is my request:

Valewin (a human man), Forcke (a half-orc man), and Frank (small monkey).
Valewin is a handsome man standing at about 5'9" and is quite muscularly built (str 16, dex 15).  He wears a chain shirt and has a holy symbol of kord hanging from his neck. His red hair is cropped short and he has a neatly trimmed mustache and beard (only facial hair is a mustache growing down into his beard, which is not long at all [more of just a chin covering]). He weilds a greatsword which has a holy symbol of kord on it as well. Slung over his shoulder is a short bow and quiver.
-
Forcke is a relatively (as half-orcs go) attractive half-orc man who stands at about 6'3". He is also very well built (Str 15, Dex16). His face shows more human blood than orc, betrayed only by an upturned nose, small lower tusks, and slightly pointed ears. Forcke's dark hair is all but shaved off completely and his face is hairless. He wears a leather gauntlet on his right hand with 2" spikes protruding from the base knuckle of the four fingers. His clothing is normal traveler's garb and he has a light crossbow and quiver on his back.  On his shoulder is a small brown monkey (Frank, his familiar).

Pose: I'd like Valewin and Forcke standing side by side. Valewin in a straight stance, the tip of his sword against the ground, and his hands on the pommel. Forcke standing to the side, Frank sitting on his shoulder, a clenched right fist (showing spikes) and a small flame coming from his upturned left hand.


Thanks in advance.
Thaniel


----------



## veinglory

Brix said:
			
		

> It seems that at 100px its hard to comprehebd what you see at first. The b/w techique lets it appear like these "old crone / young girl" changing pics.
> The idea is good, for both pics. Though I would make it a little bit more fantasy-like / antique, because it looks very modern. I don't know why?!
> 
> I am looking forward it. You seem to be a busy man so take your time.




I will add detail to both, probably white on black -- perhap try for a 'woodcut' sort of look.

Now I have an album cover to do.  Theoretically I already have a full time job but when someone actually offers to publish me I can't resist, egotist that I am.

Hopefully this weekend will be better as I have no shifts to work.  As this is a fairly extenive project I think we might start a thread for it?  It will stop use from crowding people character requests off the page?


----------



## Brix

veinglory said:
			
		

> I will add detail to both, probably white on black -- perhap try for a 'woodcut' sort of look.
> 
> Now I have an album cover to do.  Theoretically I already have a full time job but when someone actually offers to publish me I can't resist, egotist that I am.
> 
> Hopefully this weekend will be better as I have no shifts to work.  As this is a fairly extenive project I think we might start a thread for it?  It will stop use from crowding people character requests off the page?




Yes. If you like we can also use my private forum at www.artandtalk.com
You don't need to register


----------



## Chain Lightning

If anyone out there is having a little difficulty keeping track of all the requests, I put together this list. The list shows what requests were made on what page. The character's name is in italics after the user name. I list if the request was done, being worked on, or whatever between the < and > symbols. Hope this helps!   





Page One 

-Felix:  _Konstanin_ 
-Tecnowraith:  _Half-Fiend/Half-Elf_ <*DONE *- Chain Lightning >
-Bozidar:  _Paladin_  <*DONE *- Chain Lightning >
-WizWrm: _Sanje_ <*DONE *- Chain Lightning >
-Smoke&Mirrors:  _Modern Exalted Werewolf_ <*DONE* -Chain Lightning>
-GralTok: _Eoin Mackoids_ 
-ThorneMD:  _3 characters: Haldir, Araos, Rudic, Araust_ 
-Painfully:  _Halfling Barbarian Chef_ 
-Phoenix8008:  _Rrai-kesh (Tigerman)_ 
-Iscariot:  _Ashimar_ <*DONE *- veinglory>
-nute:  _Durin Trailfinder_  <*DONE *- Babette>

Page Two 

-Henry:  _Filirw Cormobel_ 
-Kai Lord:  _Elijayess Moonshadow_  <*DONE *- greatseamonster>
-Lalato:  _Sanjay Madragupti_ 
-deacon:  _Saraphim_   <*DONE *- Babette>
-KingOfChaos:  _Zanatose_ <*In Progress* -Chain Lightning>
-Gnome Bezerker:  _Kilon Kegbreaker_ <*DONE *- greatseamonster>

Page Three 

-rbingham2000:  _One Eye Tsui_
-msisden:   _2 characters: Hindel Lightfoot & Doggen Goldblood_
-Theolinn Stonearch:  _Johnny Chow_ 
-Lalato:  _2 characters: Darrag_ <*DONE *- veinglory> _and Gusil_ 

Page Four 

-Galethorn:  _Galethorn Arthallon_ <*DONE *- veinglory>
-Rashak Mani:  _Fek_ 
-Factol Rhys:  _Arameth_ 
-ghent:  _Klor_ <*DONE *- greatseamonster>
-ASH:  _Melleana_   <*DONE *- Babette>


Page Five 

-Akercockren:  _Sanaki_ 
-ThorneMD:  request reminder:_Haldir_ 
-Serpenteye:  _Nurthrak_ 
-Arafang:  _Arafang The Black "Death" Rose_ <*DONE *- Babette>
-Arafang:  2nd request:_Callisarieos_ <*DONE *- greatseamonster>

-Despaxas:  _Kakita_ 
-KingOfChaos:  2nd request:_Elroumar_ 

Page Six 

-Angcuru:  _Angcuru Meloroira_ 
-kirinke:  _Aenilaen_ 
-Golem2176:  _Traxus_ <*DONE *- greatseamonster>
-Trainz:  _Blasphemy_ 

Page Seven 

-edge3343:  _Dwarven follower of Kord_  <*DONE* -Chain Lightning>
-TiQuinn:  _Keleran_ 
-Kannik:  2 characters:_Timmoth & Thelil_ 
-Durandal:  _Borik_ 
-jayaint: _N'yana Qunat'ual_ <*DONE *- Babette>
-fourthmensch:  _Rog_ 
-Megatron:  _Osa_ 
-Creamsteak:  _Zasorthane_ <*DONE *- Babette>

Page Eight 

-Shadow Dragoon:  _Elven Katane Rogue_ 
-Knightfall1972:  _Story Hour Character_ 
-Emperor Valerian:  _Lord Lucius Caladron_ 
-Brix:  _12 Holy Symbols_ < *some symbols done* -veinglory>


Page Nine 

-blargney the second:  _Eodwin_ 
-notjer:  _Wood Elf Rogue_ 
-Ferret:  _Naerl_ 
-ThorneMD:  _Welby_ , and reminder for _Haldir & Rubic_ 
-Arafang: 3rd request / 2 characters :_Euthanasia & Exangelos_ 
-Thaniel:  3 characters: _Yalewin , Forcke, Frank_ 




P.S.  Zanatose is still being worked on. Sorry for taking so long. Sorry for the 3rd or 4th time....   heh heh heh. Its just I have so much stuff going on in my life right now. Only find very small pockets of time to work on freebie stuff like this.  I think in the future, I'll just have to not take more than 10-15 minutes to draw these things. Hopefully the request posters won't mind too much. They're gonna get real sketchy when I come back!


----------



## Lalato

Thanks for creating an updated list Chain Lightning...  

I'm not sure if I speak for everyone, but I sure as heck don't mind if the art is sketchy at all.  A sketch from any of the artists here is better than the stick figures I can barely manage.

This thread gives us, the requesters, a great opportunity to have an artist's sketch of our characters.  Once that taste is in your mouth... you may not be able to "wait your turn" for a free sketch again.  You may begin to seek out artists and pay for sketches.  I know that's what happened to me.  Veinglory did a sketch for me.  Now I'm paying veinglory to do another sketch of a different character.

WARNING: To those that haven't received a sketch yet... this could be habit forming.


----------



## Kai Lord

Lalato said:
			
		

> WARNING: To those that haven't received a sketch yet... this could be habit forming.



You have no idea....


----------



## Chain Lightning

Smoke&Mirrors wrote:







> so I decided to post a charcter I have in the works for a game I'm starting next week. It's a modern day Exalted game, and he is a lunar (or shapeshifter) with the wolf animal totem... pretty much stereotypical werewolf cooolness. Anyhow, I see him normally wearing plain street clothes, not limited just to jeans and tshirt... feel free to do whatever in the clothes department. He's thin with dark black hair that's is kinda spiked on his head, and a trim black goatee. His eyes are brown, and there is a silvery circle of light that shines on his forehead when he casts spells. He doesn't have weapons of any kind. In his werewolf form, he is a hulking tank o' destruction that often causes others to drop their weapons and run... quickly. Other than that the character is open to interpretation. The drawing could be of just the character, or it could also show him in his werewolf form, either way is good.




Okay, Smoke&Mirrors requested this way back in 8-29-2003 according to the date indicated on his post. So, I assume he's been playing this guy for a while now! Or....he's in one of those games that dissolves after 3-4 sessions. 

Anyways, I'm not sure if he checks back here from time to time or not, but I finally did a sketch of his guy ( some 7 months later! ). Hope he likes it. I drew his human form standing there casting some spell ( I really don't know what his character magic specialty is) and put what his werewolf form looks like in the background....looming behind him in the fog. Now, normally when it comes to "Exalted", the art style associated with it is the pseudo-"Capcom" Japanese style. As much as I love that style, I decided to go a different route. More straight comic book style I guess. Anyways....there it is.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Hmmm....only 244kb limit to post our artwork up?   I think some of the detail I'm putting into the Zanatose drawing might be too small to see at that size. Gonna have to figure another way to show KingOfChaos his character maybe....


----------



## Lalato

Chain Lightning...
I could be wrong, but I don't believe that limit exists if you post the image to the gallery and then link to it in your post.

The public gallery can be found at the link below...  If you are a community supporter, you can create your own separate gallery.  

http://www.enworld.org/forums/gallery/thumbnails.php?album=12

--sam

p.s.  That's a great picture...


----------



## KingOfChaos

Chain Lightning: If that doesn't work, you can e-mail me the picture and I can upload it to Realms of Evil and then provide you a link so you can display the picture here.  I have unlimited webspace 

My e-mail address: RoETyrant@aol.com


----------



## Ronin_san

Ferret said:
			
		

> Any one want to draw a kobold? Naerl!
> 
> He has blue robes and is of the scally reptile with tail and tufts of hair family of kobolds. I'd like to see him performing a spell, as he is a sorcerer. If you want/feel up to it you can add in his more apparent dragon nature ( copper or brass dragon) heritige.




I draw this one as I imagine a Kobold Sorcerer....rope you like it.
http://img22.photobucket.com/albums/v67/ronin_san/kobold.jpg


----------



## Chain Lightning

Ronin_san said:
			
		

> I draw this one as I imagine a Kobold Sorcerer....rope you like it.




Sweet Ronin_san! And you friggin colored it too! 

Hey ThorneMD, about your character Haldir...I'm thinking about drawing this guy (....some day).  But, I don't know what a Ankheg hide armor or Ankheg shield is.   

I'm so not 'elite'. I don't know that stuff.


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Hey ThorneMD, about your character Haldir...I'm thinking about drawing this guy (....some day).  But, I don't know what a Ankheg hide armor or Ankheg shield is.
> 
> I'm so not 'elite'. I don't know that stuff.




This is an ankheg...
http://www.wizards.com/dnd/images/MM35_gallery/MM35_PG15.jpg


----------



## Ferret

Ronin_san said:
			
		

> I draw this one as I imagine a Kobold Sorcerer....rope you like it.
> http://img22.photobucket.com/albums/v67/ronin_san/kobold.jpg




Way-hay very cool.


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> If anyone out there is having a little difficulty keeping track of all the requests, I put together this list. The list shows what requests were made on what page. The character's name is in italics after the user name. I list if the request was done, being worked on, or whatever between the < and > symbols. Hope this helps!




What a great idea. Nice job, Chain!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## ThorneMD

Ankheg hide armor and an Ankheg shield are hide armor and a large shield, but made with the hide of an Ankheg. Its like using dragonhide to make an armor or shield, but rather using an Ankheg. Just try your best and if you can try to see the Ankheg armor in Baldur's Gate (sp?).  I thank you if you do the pic.


----------



## elvnsword

*Sho Jin, Samurai*

I have a request to go out to anyone willing to do it   

 I have an DMPC who runs into the group on occasion, he is Fox Hengykoi(SP) Samurai/Iaijutsu Master. I would love to have his Transistional form drawn in his armor and in his Iaijutsu stance (ready to draw sword in forward Bow stance). His armor is simplistic japanese style leather armor, and only his swords betray his samurai heritage (and levels). 

 Anyone who can help wiht this would have immense amount of thanks... and good karma ;-) 

 Sincerely, 
  Elvnsword


----------



## Gundark

elvnsword said:
			
		

> I have a request to go out to anyone willing to do it
> I have an DMPC who runs into the group on occasion, he is Fox Hengykoi(SP) Samurai/Iaijutsu Master. I would love to have his Transistional form drawn in his armor and in his Iaijutsu stance (ready to draw sword in forward Bow stance). His armor is simplistic japanese style leather armor, and only his swords betray his samurai heritage (and levels).



 I don't even know what half of that means


----------



## elvnsword

Gundark said:
			
		

> I don't even know what half of that means




 Sorry about that, Hengyokai are a sort of good lycanthrope, several diffrent species exist all named by the base animal, in my character's case it is the lil Red Fox. 
 Iaijutsu Masters are the master of the draw, they draw they're swords so fast that all they're enemy sees is a flash of silver and they feel the wind pass, but already they are doomed. 
 A Bow Stance is a stiff legged stance from Karate, back leg is stiff and straight at an angle, front leg bent at the knee, like the classic picturesque japanese archers stand in paintings. 
 Um he uses a single katana but carries another on his back (story related it is never used). 
 Simplistic japanese footarmor was often leather, and made in a "football pad" style look. 
  The Hengykoi and the Samurai and Iaijutsu classes are all found in Oriental Adventures (3.0 splatbook extradinare). 

 Thanks, 
  Elvnsword


----------



## veinglory

*incomplete symbol 1.*

Hi Brix.  I can't get anything to attach here.  Can I send sketches to you direct?


----------



## Brix

*Yes*



			
				veinglory said:
			
		

> Hi Brix.  I can't get anything to attach here.  Can I send sketches to you direct?



Yeah!!!
artandtalk@t-online.de


----------



## Chain Lightning

edge3343 said:
			
		

> PC Portriate Request:
> I have a Dwarven Follower of Kord. He's a very heavilry muscled dwarf. 4'6" 200lbs. He has firey red, almost orange hair which he keeps in a mowhawk. Long, full beard of course. He favors two-weapon fighting, using a Dwarven Waraxe in his primary hand and a hand aaxe in his off hand. He's kind of ugly & dirty. And he carries a keg of beer around tied to his back. For him violence is always the answer...
> 
> Thanks in advance in considering doing a portrait for me!




Here's the Dwarven Follower of Kord. Hope you like!


----------



## Kai Lord

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Here's the Dwarven Follower of Kord. Hope you like!



Badass man, very cool.   

EDIT: Ha, I just read the character description and noticed the keg of beer on his back.     And here I thought KingofChaos was finally getting his Zanatose...


----------



## Babette

*Save the Beer*



			
				Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Here's the Dwarven Follower of Kord. Hope you like!





You Beauty-That so cooooooooool


----------



## Ashrem Bayle

I'd really love it if someone would be willing to do a pic of this guy. Black and white is fine, but if you do color, his armor is dark green while everything else is dark brown. He is skin is very tan.


----------



## Arravis

It would be endlessly kind and quite generous of someone to do a portrait of my slightly over-dramatic character, Mithras.

Here is the description for Mithras Talant, who for all intents and purposes appears as an extremely tall moon elf. The original inspiration for this character came from a Wargames Foundry miniature I found. It’s close to my character in look and style. Perhaps less vampiric looking, shorter ears, and the silk shirt not quite so open 
Click here for an image of the miniature it's based on: Taenor the Observer 

This extremely tall (6’5”) elf has very pale skin with a slight silver tinge. Expressive amethyst-colored eyes show a great deal of inner turmoil and sorrow. He has an angular and strikingly beautiful face, even by elven standards, that often bears a far-off look as if lost in old memories. Long black hair drapes his back and goes all the way down to the top of his thighs.

Mithras wears a loose fitting white silk shirt underneath a thin leather coat; midnight-blue velvet pants and knee-high, filagreed, elven boots. Hung crosswise over his left shoulder going across to his right hip is a leather satchel. He has a large deep-red cloth with silver highlights, over his left shoulder. Lastly, hanging from his built is a long, thin dagger and on his left hip is an exquisitely crafted glasssteel elven thinblade (glassteel is magical process that gives metal a glass transparency).

Thanks guys!    

-Arravis


----------



## Obfuscated

*My request:*

I would like someone to assist me with the following character sketch.

A werebear in hybrid form, sitting cross legged, holding a crystal globe (of a glowing yin-yang symbol) balanced on one paw.  His other paw rests on a greatsword balanced across his lap. (ornateness of the sword is trivial).  He wears no clothing in hybrid form.

The bear is golden brown in color, with deep brown eyes, and thick shaggy fur.  He is heavily muscled, with wide powerful shoulders, stands 7.5' tall and weighs 600 lbs.  His eyes resonate with the wisdom of the ages, and one has only to glance at him to see that he is a steadfast protector.

Anybody think they're up to it?

-Ob

PS - Does Chain Lightning do commisson work?  or is his plate too full right now?


----------



## veinglory

Ashrem Bayle said:
			
		

> I'd really love it if someone would be willing to do a pic of this guy. Black and white is fine, but if you do color, his armor is dark green while everything else is dark brown. He is skin is very tan.




I will have a look at doing this, the idea of working from a mini is interesting... It may take me a week or two though.


----------



## veinglory

Brix said:
			
		

> Yeah!!!
> artandtalk@t-online.de




Sligth computer meltdown -- i will send them on tuesday.


----------



## Finster

*WereBear stuff for Obfuscated*



			
				Obfuscated said:
			
		

> I would like someone to assist me with the following character sketch.
> 
> A werebear in hybrid form, sitting cross legged, holding a crystal globe (of a glowing yin-yang symbol) balanced on one paw.  His other paw rests on a greatsword balanced across his lap. (ornateness of the sword is trivial).  He wears no clothing in hybrid form.
> 
> The bear is golden brown in color, with deep brown eyes, and thick shaggy fur.  He is heavily muscled, with wide powerful shoulders, stands 7.5' tall and weighs 600 lbs.  His eyes resonate with the wisdom of the ages, and one has only to glance at him to see that he is a steadfast protector.
> 
> Anybody think they're up to it?
> 
> -Ob
> 
> PS - Does Chain Lightning do commisson work?  or is his plate too full right now?




I hope this works...for the sake of all those involved.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

First off, thanks to all the artists doing this, it rocks. I have a request, as well. A 5'11'' human male with black hair and grey eyes, and he has 16 each Con and Str, which should give you an idea as to his bulk. He fights with a masterwork bastard sword and a large shield, or with a lance if mounted. His armor is a heavy brigandine from AU. Thanks to anyone who can do this for me.


----------



## Obfuscated

*Holy Crap!*

That was fast!  And frickin' awesome!  I love, love, LOVE those werebears.  In fact, the second one is perfect!

Thanks Finster, you rock!

I'm sure people have said it before, but it needs repeating:  Thanks to every artist who is contributing their spare time to this thread.  I think the results are killer.

-Ob


----------



## Finster

Any time Ob...


----------



## Arravis

Yep, I've always been amazed at the people that come to ENWorld... wished I knew more of you in real life. The world would be a better place .


----------



## Kai Lord

Hey Finster,

Awesome Werebear!  I'm going to see if I can strike while the iron's hot and request your take on my guy:

Elijayess Moonshadow, Wild Elf Barbarian Archer

Elijayess is a rugged wild elf, though not as feral looking as some members of his race, due to years away from the harsh forests of his homeland. The strongest elf who ever lived, Elijayess is still lean and lithe. His rock-hard muscles look carved out of marble, but his elven heritage prevents him from being overly bulky. His nearly waist length black hair is fine and straight like that of a Native American, but he keeps it pulled back in a thick single braid. His long bangs would cover his eyes if he didn’t keep them swept to one side. His skin is dark.

His signature weapon is his mighty longbow. At first glance it appears crude for an elven weapon, not delicate and artistic but massive in its destructive capabilities. Few men alive possess the strength to draw the string to their ear, fewer still can string it. Countless men and beasts have been felled by the deadly bow of Elijayess.

His other weapons include an enchanted bastard sword inlaid with a slim mural of reptilian beasts along the middle of the blade (the sword possesses special enchantments against reptilian foes), and a dagger is sheathed on the outside of each of his shins, their handles protruding from his leather boots.

He wears form fitting buckskin pants and sleeveless leather armor on his torso, accentuating his muscular bare arms. A blood-red hooded cloak adorns his shoulders, and a quiver full of black feathered arrows is strapped across his back, over the cloak. His bastard sword hangs in a scabbard at his side and he wears a gold amulet around his neck.

Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## Finster

*Elijayess Moonshadow*

Elijayess Moonshadow, Wild Elf Barbarian Archer

See if this works.
Due to the position I put him in, the amulet didn't show up...  

Hope you like it.

alias "baby face" Finster.


----------



## Kai Lord

Finster said:
			
		

> Elijayess Moonshadow, Wild Elf Barbarian Archer
> 
> See if this works.



Yeah it works!  That's totally awesome, man.  Thanks!


----------



## blargney the second

Finster, those are AMAZING pictures!  Would you be so kind as to draw a portrait for me please?  I want to turn the other players green with envy

Eodwin, Male Dwarf Rogue 2/Transmuter 5 (Arcane Trickster next level.. woot!)
Str 12, Dex 17, Con 14, Int 20, Wis 10, Cha 13

At first glance, Ed is a strange sight: a squat dwarf (4' 2", 160 lbs) with a short, singed reddish-brown beard and eyebrows.  He always seems to exude an odour of burning things.  He has deep-set, dark grey eyes that constantly probe his environment.

He wears baggy pantaloons with broad russet and white vertical stripes, held up at the waist by a sturdy black leather belt.  A tiny hand crossbow dangles from one hip with a spell component pouch opposite.  A white shirt is laced up to the base of his throat, and dark chest hairs protrude from whatever openings they find.  True to dwarven fashion, he wears sensible heavy black boots.

A bandoleer crosses his chest from left shoulder to right hip, bearing a punching dagger, thieves' tools, a few crossbow bolts, and a small wooden block with a carving knife.  Ed is a sculptor first and foremost, and leaves little wooden sculptures wherever he goes.  If he is too busy to work with good stone, at least he can keep his extremely deft hands occupied whittling.  He carries the rest of his equipment in a canvas backpack.

His familiar is Poe, a morose crow that speaks to him in an ancient extinct language (and is fairly bitter that Eodwin chose not to give him a language with more versatility in this day and age!).  On the off chance that he makes a good find, Eodwin brings a donkey with saddlebags with him everywhere.  The intractable beast's stubbornness has earned him the name Dumbass.

Ed loves adventuring, and is always on the lookout for rumours of treasure, ancient ruins (he's a student of of both architecture and history), and sculptures to study.  He's also not above lifting the occasional pouch if he's having a hard time making ends meet.

-blarg


----------



## Finster

Blarg,
O.K. but this is the last one for a while. Doing these is really fun, but RL calls and I have some illustrations to do for a couple clients (they over react when you're late). I'll leave the finished drawing here tomorrow.
Finster


----------



## blargney the second

*happy dance*

-blarg


----------



## elvnsword

*New Requests*

While my old request for Shojin (fox hybrid samurai) stands I thought I might do my players a favor and request they're characters portraits. 

 Alisia Glistenstar: 5'6 human female cleric of Bahamut, carries a flaming sword and wears full plate (no helm), made of red dragon scales, think cheerleader type, actually a good fighter and the groups leader...

 Eaeelil: human monk, pretty normal average oriental "traveling" monk. Albiet more heavily muscled then most (think WWE build instead of Bruce Lee)

 Racquealea: Elf Female druid with her wolf companion, wields a scimatar and is VERY temptastious... (and a bit of a slut but don't tell her I said that)

 Rowen: Human female rogue, trained as both a pleasure slave and an assassian (not a leveled one of course), she escaped her masters, her body shows her traing well, ie, she is is kickass shape, and wears lotsa leather...

 Yanarn Dwarf Male Ftr: definitly the typical gnarled dwarf, large axe, platemail type... think gimli on steriods 

 Irrim: human male(we think), Wizard: the groups wizard is in general dressed in a dark blue, almost black, with his pendant he uses for a crystal focus about the neck, spellbook tied to the waistpack, and cat famialr at his feet. 

 Johan: this DMPC is a human bard, mid 20's with brown hair and eyes, and a demenor oldimarra himself could not find dashing (HIGH cha)

 A thank you in advance to anyone who might find these characters interesting enough to draw... 

 Sincerely 
  Elvnsword
 PS I do watch this thread so if you need clarification please just post and I will do my best to post a reply asap, thanks agian. 

 Elvnsword


----------



## Chain Lightning

Kai Lord, Babette, I'm glad you liked the Dwarf follower of Kord. Your opinions mean a lot to me. Very flattering.

Anyways, I'm finally finished with Zanatose Everhate! Sorry for making you wait SOOOOO long King of Chaos. I don't think at this point anything I do can live up to the length you had to wait for this puppy. But I hope you like it anyways. I posted it on the public gallery. But I kinda messed up a bit. I think the image is too large. Its not meant to be viewed that close! Now you guys can see the imperfections in all their glory!   I didn't have time to paint this one up, so my apologies if the coloring is a bit blocky, cartoony, sort of comic-book-esque. Yeah, yeah, yeah...I'm full of excuses I know.   

I hope King of Chaos doesn't mind a few artistic tweaks I had to change from the original description. I wasn't able to but the floating runes on his head. When I did, it looked odd from a distant and didn't "read" properly to the eye. If I was doing a head and shoulders shot of Zan instead of a full body shot, then I could've included those runes in there. The screaming faces was another thing I had to change too. They are now more like shadowy patches on the surface of his robe...maybe even like stains that animate and move. I really couldn't pull off the actual folds and wrinkles making the faces. For that, I'd have to render it like a painting (too much time) or construct in 3D as if I was going to use it for a movie. Which I don't know how to do.

I must say it was a really complex character. Lots of decorative parts. Some I had to leave out for simplicity sake or for the sake of the composition. Hope you don't mind too much.




Link:http://www.enworld.org/forums/gallery/displayimage.php?album=12&pos=21


Is there a way to edit the picture I put up? Can I replace it with a smaller version?

I've attatched a smaller viewable version to this post as well. Oh...I almost forgot to ask....after drawing this guy, you gotta tell me King of Chaos....is this a PC or an NPC? If its your PC, I guess its a pretty epic level game! This guy is so over the top.


----------



## Kai Lord

Holy crap, that's just awesome.   
Thanks for posting that, Chain.  I'm sure King of Chaos will be thrilled.


----------



## Cergorach

Bloody hell! That's amazing! And please leave the big one up in the gallery.
This just begs to be used in a campaign as an opponent...


----------



## KingOfChaos

*O_O*

That is awesome! ^_^  I knew it would be worth the wait when I saw your style of art and the picture could even be a snapshot taken during the Seige of Skull Gorge, when Zanatose destroyed the main temple of his rival, Velsharoon, and stole his power.

As far as being a PC or an NPC, he's been both.  I played him for 15 years before finally retiring him to NPC status.  All that you see of him now is what he gained just before he became a permanent fixture in my version of the Forgotten Realms as the new god of undead and necromancy.  He started as a lowly 1st level elven fighter in 2E and I managed to keep him alive until he became the arcane powder keg displayed so artfully in the picture above. ^_^

This character has seen action in more than 60 seperate adventures.  I thought he finally deserved the 'perfection' he had always been striving for.  That and he was much too powerful to continue playing 

Don't worry about the comic-book type of artwork.  In fact, I prefer my RPG art to look like its straight from a comic book anyway ^_^  I do believe Zan could give any of those Marvel villains a run for their money, don't you? 

Chain, maybe you should e-mail me?  I wouldn't mind hiring you for some of the art for our books.


----------



## Necropolis

HI

WOW, this is a great picture Chain !

You are very talented !

You should work for a d20 company for sure, i love your art !


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> But I kinda messed up a bit. I think the image is too large. Its not meant to be viewed that close! Now you guys can see the imperfections in all their glory!   I didn't have time to paint this one up, so my apologies if the coloring is a bit blocky, cartoony, sort of comic-book-esque. Yeah, yeah, yeah...I'm full of excuses I know.




Chain, you're being modest. That picture is very well done. I'd kill for a color image that well done for several of my key PCs/NPCs for World of Kulan.

Keep up the great work.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## John Q. Mayhem

That's an awesome, awesome picture. Great job!


----------



## Arravis

WOW! Yikes... hmm.. no words for that!


----------



## KingOfChaos

I will be posting art descriptions for Zanatose's arch enemy and creation, Hannible, in here as well and hope that someone does his picture as well as Chain did Zan's ^_^.  He's also a pretty complicated character, so there will be plenty of time to finish it.


----------



## Ronin_san

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> Welby Tallfellow
> Halfling Cleric
> Long Black Hair, tied in a ponytail.
> Brown Eyes.
> No tattoos or disfigurements.
> Dark Green Travel Cloak.
> Halfling Plate Mail.
> Two Whips. One on each side.
> Wolfen by him (crossbreed between wolf and dog).
> Light Crossbow on back.
> Pipe in mouth.
> Holy Symbol of St. Cuthbert on neck.
> Signal whistle on neck
> (if in a resting period) looking at various holy symbols. They are his collection items.




Hope you Like iT..
Cya


----------



## KingOfChaos

Hey, that's pretty awesome Ronin.  Have you ever thought of going into animation? ^_^


----------



## Knightfall

*Another request from KF72!*

*MESIK TINDERTWIG, ROGUE*
This character's description can now be found here (post #6): http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54080
------------------------------------------

For more about Mesik, read my World of Kulan Story Hour (see sig).

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Chain Lightning

King Of Chaos, I'm glad you liked my rendition of Zan. Also thanks to everyone who said nice things about the piece too! 

I currently don't have too much time for extra freelance King of Chaos. My apologies. Maybe some time will come up later. I sure hope so. I could use some time off doing different stuff. Ha ha ha.

Ronin...nice work! And in color too! Man, I feel like a slacker. I only have done one color piece this whole time. Bah.....you're going to make me start doing everything in color now.....oh gawd...I can't do that....no time....need sleep......aaaaahhh...............


----------



## ThorneMD

Ronin_san, I don't like it. I love it.  Its perfect. That is exactly how I pictured him. Thank you.


----------



## eigam

Hey, 
I'm fairly new here.  I did this at lunch; it took me a while to find a working scanner here at work.  This is notjer's Rogue Wood Elf.  Fairly quick illustration, about 20 min, all with pencil.  Hope you like it notjer.  Let me know what you think.  Later.



Wood Elf Quoted from Notjer
"Rogue Wood Elven, 5,5 inch, 121 pund, 124 years, black hair to shoulder, deep grey eyes.
15 streng, 20 dex, 13 con 15 charisma(beautiful). clothes/gear: studded leahter armor, black blank cloak, have an black heavy crossbow, and a very long red/blue dagger(nearly a short sword). he is very clever..."


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> King Of Chaos, I'm glad you liked my rendition of Zan. Also thanks to everyone who said nice things about the piece too!
> 
> I currently don't have too much time for extra freelance King of Chaos. My apologies. Maybe some time will come up later. I sure hope so. I could use some time off doing different stuff. Ha ha ha.
> 
> Ronin...nice work! And in color too! Man, I feel like a slacker. I only have done one color piece this whole time. Bah.....you're going to make me start doing everything in color now.....oh gawd...I can't do that....no time....need sleep......aaaaahhh...............




Hey Chain, do you want to update your previous list of requests or should I take over. It is a great idea to keep track but I'm not sure how much effort should be made in keeping such a request list up to date.



			
				eigam said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I'm fairly new here.  I did this at lunch; it took me a while to find a working scanner here at work.  This is notjer's Rogue Wood Elf.  Fairly quick illustration, about 20 min, all with pencil.  Hope you like it notjer.  Let me know what you think.  Later.




That is an amazing image for 20 minutes of work with a pencil. You have a lot of talent eigam. Keep up the great work.

And welcome to the boards!

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Chain Lightning

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hey Chain, do you want to update your previous list of requests or should I take over. It is a great idea to keep track but I'm not sure how much effort should be made in keeping such a request list up to date.




Its up to you man. If you don't mind, you may do it. But if you're too busy. I'll try to update it when I can. 

Btw Knightfall1972, didn't you have a request for a character in one of your story hours? I'd be willing to do one if its cool. Plus, dude....you started this thread! I need to hook you up with a drawing! Pick a character from you story hour big guy...and I'll do it!

Hey eigam, sweet work! Good pose, comes off natural. I like the trappings (like the dagger). Good to see another artist stop by here! Woot! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Weird double post thing happened.


----------



## KingOfChaos

eigam said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I'm fairly new here.  I did this at lunch; it took me a while to find a working scanner here at work.  This is notjer's Rogue Wood Elf.  Fairly quick illustration, about 20 min, all with pencil.  Hope you like it notjer.  Let me know what you think.  Later.
> 
> 
> 
> Wood Elf Quoted from Notjer
> "Rogue Wood Elven, 5,5 inch, 121 pund, 124 years, black hair to shoulder, deep grey eyes.
> 15 streng, 20 dex, 13 con 15 charisma(beautiful). clothes/gear: studded leahter armor, black blank cloak, have an black heavy crossbow, and a very long red/blue dagger(nearly a short sword). he is very clever..."



 No kidding...that's really good for 20 minutes.  I'd love to see a piece that you spent an hour or more on ^_^


----------



## The_Ology

Hey everyone.  Somewhat new to the EN boards, but, maybe I've run into a few of you in the past.  I've rarely had the opportunity to actually PLAY a D&D game or anything like that, due to the fact that I'm often made to run the game, but, I was just curious if anyone was willing to give one of the few characters I was able to play a go, sketch-wise.

The name was Reuel Dukat, "Duke" for short.  All around fairly athletic (good physical stats), and pretty smart for someone that was raised on the streets in Crockport (Greyhawk setting).  Down to Stats/Class/Etc. - Str 17, Dex 18, Con 17, Int 16, Wis 10, Cha 12.  Fighter/Rogue/Barbarian/Drunken Master.

Getting down to how he actually looked:  As I said above, he's athletic looking, but, certainly not the buff, muscle-bound type.  And, while not the worst looking man in the world, he's not without his flaws.  He keeps his head shaved due to the fact that most of his hair doesn't grow in after he fell off a horse and practically scalped himself (fairly obvious scarring on the top of his head).  He's snaggletoothed, as well, with a smile that's often akin to a sociopath.  In addition to the abrasion scars on his head, he has what looks like a backwards "7" on his forhead, a scar he suffered from a weapon of wounding.  Seven seems to be a reaccuring theme in Duke's career as he also has a deep set brand of the number "7" on his chest, just above his heart.

Duke tended to dress fairly appropriately for the adventures that he was forced to endue when he owed the Church of Pelor a few favors.  Tough wool pants, heavy boots, and a simple chain shirt to keep him on the move.  Usually he pummelled things with his fists if he needed to fight, but he's been known violate giants with their own massive boots, and assault assassins with the unconcious bodies of their fallen comrades.  It was all about improvisation with Duke.  He has been known to carry around more conventional weapons - for a while, he carried around a longsword named Zalco (L3, Deep Dwarven Delve), until it was stolen away from him (A1-4, Scourge of the Slave Lords).

Most importantly, Duke's never seen without drink.  It dulls the pain of battle, and does away with that pesky common sense that keeps more tactical warriors from charging into the midst of battle despite overwhelming odds.

I based this character, originally, on Hunter S. Thompson, as I wanted to play a character that was constanting in something of a manic, nervous craze, and just had that eccentric energy about him.  Mix that with my particular belligerent style of play, and you have a foul-mouthed drunkard with a tendendy to mock fire giants with the head of their own king.  "He wept like a woman!"  I also was inspired by Hunter S. Thompson's more violent comic-book counter-part, Spider Jerusalem.  As you might have seen in the "stats" I gave for him, he was a Drunken Master.  I wanted to make a Drunken Master that used the pure drunken anger of a fight, rather than the strange drunken grace that Jackie Chan seems to have.  But, I digress.

I'd love to see anyone's interpretations of this particular character.  He's one of the only characters I have.

(GIS for Hunter S. Thompson: http://images.google.com/images?q=hunter s thompson&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi)
(GIS for Spider Jerusalem: http://images.google.com/images?q=spider jerusalem&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi)

Rock on.


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Its up to you man. If you don't mind, you may do it. But if you're too busy. I'll try to update it when I can.




We'll have to wait and see. I have certain ''responsibilities' I must get back to. (Life has been... slow, lately. Things have picked up in the last month but I'm still stuck in neutral.)



			
				Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Btw Knightfall1972, didn't you have a request for a character in one of your story hours? I'd be willing to do one if its cool. Plus, dude....you started this thread! I need to hook you up with a drawing! Pick a character from you story hour big guy...and I'll do it!




Yes, the character's name is *Uhtmar Umal-Arak*, he is a Minotaur Steam Knight from my *Horns of Honor Short Story*. Here's a link: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1390464#post1390464

Plus, *Mesik Tindertwing* is a character from my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. I'm also currently writing my *Gods of Harqual Story Hour*, which is based on the same campaign world.

*Realmsian Dragonstar* is on hiatus right now. Too many things to write and not enough time. However, I just bought the *Dragonstar Player's Companion* and once I start reading it I might get back into the storyline with a fresh perspective.

All of these story hours have a link in my sig.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## dpdx

Can't believe notjer hasn't checked in to see that picture of his character. Eigam does magnificent work.
_____

I've been playing Brother Fendric over in the Casual DnD thread (also here) for over a year, and I'd dearly appreciate even just a head shot of him. Several times, I've thought about scratching his portrait up myself, but I've chickened out each time. Maybe posting him up here (and waiting for someone talented to 'adopt' him) will get me going:

Fendric is a 31-year-old half-elf cleric of Pelor, currently breaching 5th level (presuming he survives this encounter, which isn't for certain at present). He goes 5' 8", 170, his eyes are aquamarine blue, and his hair is fawn-haired and dorkily-cut like a Franciscan friar (go wild!). He talks too much, and is considerably pompous at times, but his CHA is 14, so it must be the boyish good looks.  He's of wiry build, not terribly athletic, but of decent (13) STR.

His waking garb is cleric's vestments, peeking out at the collar from under chain shirt (no helmet) that is a couple of sizes too big for him, held in place by a thick velvet mantle over the top, sewn in the colors of Pelor [which I'm guessing are reds, oranges and yellows. I imagine it makes him look like a linebacker of Pelor, rather than a cleric, but nonetheless...]. He also sports bracers of armor, a ring given to him by halflings that has Yondalla's horn carved on it, his flail, and a silver holy symbol in the shape of a sun, which he wears on a leather necklace.

So, like I said, I'd love to just have a head shot (complete with the dorky haircut), but if anyone decides to draw all of him, he can just be standing there. I also really like the classic style of illustration, but I'm not picky if someone wants to try a comic-style version.

Thanks in advance to anyone who wants to try this.


----------



## notjer

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Hey Chain, do you want to update your previous list of requests or should I take over. It is a great idea to keep track but I'm not sure how much effort should be made in keeping such a request list up to date.
> 
> 
> 
> That is an amazing image for 20 minutes of work with a pencil. You have a lot of talent eigam. Keep up the great work.
> 
> And welcome to the boards!
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> KF72




Damn thx man, he looks cool! thats what I call a great job  he is better than I had hope


----------



## notjer

eigam said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I'm fairly new here.  I did this at lunch; it took me a while to find a working scanner here at work.  This is notjer's Rogue Wood Elf.  Fairly quick illustration, about 20 min, all with pencil.  Hope you like it notjer.  Let me know what you think.  Later.
> 
> 
> 
> Wood Elf Quoted from Notjer
> "Rogue Wood Elven, 5,5 inch, 121 pund, 124 years, black hair to shoulder, deep grey eyes.
> 15 streng, 20 dex, 13 con 15 charisma(beautiful). clothes/gear: studded leahter armor, black blank cloak, have an black heavy crossbow, and a very long red/blue dagger(nearly a short sword). he is very clever..."





Ups! wrong post  
It was ofc to u! thx man, better than I would believe  cool work u had done there!


----------



## eigam

Thanks Notjer I'm glad you liked the illustration.  Knight fall, and King of Chaos, thanks allot for the great comments.  I put allot of black in the character so there wasn't much detail in the main body, which made it allot quicker.   Chain Lightning, thanks for the welcome and the comment man.  It's always a great complement when a great illustrator comments on your stuff, thanks.  By the way your illustrations ROCK! I like the last one you did allot, great job.  
dpdx, thanks for the comment, I took an early lunch and cranked your portrait out really quick.  Wasn't quite sure what you meant by a mantle, I was thinking like a set of belts or something.  And his hair, I wasn't sure if he had a friar tuck, or just the bowl cut.  So I opted for the bowl cut.  I hope you like it; let me know what you think.
cleric of Pelor


----------



## dpdx

eigam said:
			
		

> dpdx, thanks for the comment, I took an early lunch and cranked your portrait out really quick.  Wasn't quite sure what you meant by a mantle, I was thinking like a set of belts or something.  And his hair, I wasn't sure if he had a friar tuck, or just the bowl cut.  So I opted for the bowl cut.  I hope you like it; let me know what you think.



What I think is, "Thank you so very, very much. You are an absolute talent at this. It looks so awesome."

I really like it - very David Bowie-esque. I'm amazed that the resemblance is so close to what I had in mind. What, do all half-elves look alike? 

The dorky haircut was for artistic license - the temple of Pelor and later at camp, with a dagger, aren't great places to get your hair cut, so I figured Fendric shouldn't be any different. You came through, eigam, and that looks more like what it should look like now.

Again, thank you. You'll also be happy to know he survived the latest encounter. 5th level!

[DM never told me what a mantle was, either, but I'm guessing either a sleeveless collared type thing, or a full-on tunic to go over the armor.]


----------



## ThorneMD

One of my fellow gamers had seen the pics of my characters that I get from this wonderful site and asked if one of their character could also be posted so here we go:

Cade Bigfeet:
A halfling of average height and build with short light-brown-blondish hair, tied with a thin red band.  He wears a red tunic and brown trousers, and black boots all of good quality, over which he wears masterwork studded leather armor.  Two large daggers hang from a belt on both sides.


----------



## KingOfChaos

I believe a mantle is simply a covering that goes around the neck and covers the shoulders. A sort of really short cloak


----------



## dpdx

Aha. Maybe I can draw something like that, then, and attach it to him, paper doll style.


----------



## eigam

Hey, Sorry about the mantle thing.  I just got out of a boring meeting.  I sat in the back and drew almost the whole time.  I hope it looked like I was taking notes and not drawing.  Well I did Ology's character.   He was fun to do, I didn't have the description, but I read it right before the meeting.  I hope you like it Ology.  Let me know what you think.
Here's a slightly different version, not so ROCK like in his look.
character sketch


----------



## The_Ology

eigam said:
			
		

> Hey, Sorry about the mantle thing.  I just got out of a boring meeting.  I sat in the back and drew almost the whole time.  I hope it looked like I was taking notes and not drawing.  Well I did Ology's character.   He was fun to do, I didn't have the description, but I read it right before the meeting.  I hope you like it Ology.  Let me know what you think.
> Here's a slightly different version, not so ROCK like in his look.
> character sketch




Heh, yes, I like it a great deal.  I have a distinct feeling this is how most of the other players saw Duke, in his violence-addled adventures.  Hee.  Thank you very much.  And if anyone else wanted to have a go at Duke, hey, I'd be honored.  And I've had this character drawn before.  It's sad that I'm putting so much effort into one character, but, as I said before.  Sniff.  He's the only one I've got. (The gal who drew the attached pic is at http://www.dreamworldstudio.net/ - if anyone cared one way or another).


----------



## Enkhidu

Hi all!

I've never actually asked for a character portrait before, as most of the time I'm satisfied with my own mental pictures of characters and action, but over in the Small Beginnings story hour on these boards we are putting together an annoted version of our first story arc and are thinking about putting in some artwork in the free pdf we're putting together for our fans. When I saw this thread and looked through it, I talked with my partner in crime and we decided to find out two things: one, would anyone be interested in taking on something like this (even if its only for practice), and two, would their artwork mesh well with the story hour itself.

In any event, we figured the best place to start is with a portrait of our lovable halfling bard, Roscoe P Tosscobble, or "Pack" as his friends know him.

Pack is small even for a halfling (slight of build, slightly shorter), and has a look of cherubic innocence about him. He's an energetic sort of fellow, right on the cusp of adulthood, yet perpetually a kid at heart. Excitable, naive, trusting: all of these could describe Pack, but he would probably describe himself as simply "helpful." If someone needs a bit of string, he'll have it. If someone needs fishhooks, he's got them. And if someone needs... well you get the idea.

As a result, Pack is usually covered with pouches, bags, and pockets, all of which seem to be full of not even Pack knows what. In addition, Pack never goes anywhere without "Pack's Pack": a huge (for a halfling - Pack's Pack is nearly as large as Pack himself!) backpack full of useful bits and as covered in pockets as the halfling himself. 

Lastly, Pack is from a village far to the north, and as such is usually dressed warmly. He's also an accomplished harpist and plays it absentmindedly when he has a chance.

For more info about Pack (or, if you'd like to tackle more illustrations from the story) feel free to check out the story hour (linked above) or contact me at steve at leaman dot us. Not dot com, but dot us. I'm anxious to see different takes on this little guy.

Thanks!


----------



## KingOfChaos

*Hannible Lothmoren Holmes*

Well, I said I would post em', and here he is   This is Hannible, a vampire lord fighter/necromancer/Eldritch Knight and the enemy of Zanatose Everhate, the character that Chainlighting did an illustration of. 

*Hannible Lothmoren Holmes* (Epic Human Blood Lord vampire)

_A Small Historical Background_
After his great grandfather Lothmoren killed many people in his insane experiments, Hannible had much to do to bring honor back to his family name.  In order to accomplish this, Hannible joined the Purple Dragons of Cormyr at a very young age (14) and trained hard to become a warrior worthy of recognition.  He also begin training as a paladin of the god Lathlander, the deity of the sun and dawn, for he knew that eventually he would have to take back his family's ancestral home, a run-down castle at the edge of their lands that was reportedly rife with the walking dead created by his recent ancestor.  However, Hannible ran into an evil that surpassed even that of his grandfather one winter day that ended his mortal life and began him on the same vile path that his grandfather had traveled during the last three decades of his life.  This evil was Zanatose Everhate, a powerful undead drow wizard and cleric of Bane who ripped his mortal heart from his chest with one boney hand and replaced it with a malignant growth with the other in one smooth motion of magic.  With the necromantic magic pumping the blood through his veins, he succumbed and turned into what he hated the most, the undead.  Zanatose had selected Hannible years before to become his general and had watched in the shadows, waiting for the day when the boy would become a man.  The new vampire had the bloodline and ancient talent of magic within him and that was what the lich wanted in an apprentice.  Unfortunately, the lich had neglected to realize the willpower of his general and eventually lost control of him.  The two became bitter enemies, striking out at one another whenever a hint of the other's presence was detected in anything.

_Appearance_:  Hannible attempts to hold onto his past as a noble warrior dedicated to Cormyr's protection by continuing to wear his now old and marred armor of office.  Just before he was turned, he had acquired the title of Oversword and was made commander of a small platoon of knights which protected a nearby bridge.  The armor he wore had been a present from his father who had it specially made for the occaison.  Unfortunately, the armor had also been blessed by Lathander's church, and its mere touch burned the vampire lord's flesh once it was corrupted.  The suns on the arm and legplates that had so artisitically been crafted from magic paints are deliberately scratched (the symbol of the sun harms Hannible) and the enchanted metal itself is now rusted and old with pitted holes marring its surface.  The breastplate's decoration is a powerful snake-like purple dragon that winds around his body three times, it's tail starting at his waist and its face ending just below the vampire lord's neck, jaws open as if to feed from the vampire's own blood.

His hair, which had once been the color of the night sky now has long grey streaks running through it as if it had been unnaturally aged from the process of the turn (He keeps his hair tired back out of his face, but the pose should show that he has long hair by either having the hair over one shoulder or from the side somehow).  His face, handsome at one time (all planes and angles), is now grizzled and feral in appearance like a predatory wolf king.  A short beard and mustach now cover the lower part of his face in order to try and hide a bit of the wolfish appearance, especially when his sharpened teeth are extended.  His eyes do not glow, but are completely red in color as if the interior of his eyes were now filled with the blood of his victims.  Unlike most of his lesser kin, Hannible does not appear to be the epitome of male beauty and is actually quite frightening and intimidating, even when not trying to be.  He does not drip with sexual power, but instead is the vision of an angry king waiting for someone to swing for his amusement. 

In addition to his old armor, the vampire lord keeps a silver cape draped around his neck that is both beautiful and magical in nature, decorated with small embossed dragons that are dark purple in color. He fights with a sword and a staff at the same time.  His unnatural strength and speed allow him to do so without much problem and the magical items (only one which he created, the sword was a present from his 'master' Zanatose and contains the soul of his mortal lover, Marianae).  The staff allows him to cast spells without the need of somantic and material components (thus allowing him to fight two-handed and still cast spells) at the cost of his own health (which is quickly healed by his vampiric abilities).  So the pose in question should have the vampire lord either with the staff gripped in both hands and the sword sheathed at his waist or in a battle stance with the sword and staff out and ready for combat.  

The staff, also called the Staff of Bloody Kings (or the Blood Staff by common folk who have seen it used), looks like a simple wooden staff that has been carved rather clumbsily to contain the screaming faces and bodies of the damned, all entertwined and in some cases coming together as one.  Dark stains cover the weapon from top to bottom, a testament to whatever abilities it may confer on its wielder.  The decoration at the top is a simple golden crown that has barbed points to inflict more damage. The sword, Sanguine, is an intelligent weapon of significant power.  The blade, made from a clear crystalline material of magical origin, is hooked at the end like a large tooth or as if a scythe blade has been somehow added to the sword for the added benefit of being able to behead an opponent in a single strike.  When in combat, bloody mist can be seen drawn from an enemy's wounds into the sword itself, bloating the blade and turning it a bright crimson in color. 

Whether in combat or at rest, the vampire lord always has a palpable aura of magic surrounding him and will often stave off boredom by casting spells on himself just to experience the rush of magic through his otherwise unfeeling corpse of a body.


----------



## Arravis

So, no interest in doing Mithras (on p10)? Too boring?


----------



## KingOfChaos

Arravis said:
			
		

> So, no interest in doing Mithras (on p10)? Too boring?





Took me nearly 6 months to get the picture of Zanatose done, Arravis.  You have to be more patient ^_^


----------



## Arravis

My humblest apologies... didn't mean it to come across that way. I'm unsure how this is normally handled. I had assumed that only those characters that caught the fancy of the artist would be attempted (which is completely understandable)... I wasn't sure if there's any kind of discussion on it, etc. I just wasn't sure if it was an interesting enough character to even be considered by the folks here.

I'm actually doing research right now on Sossal, Avariels, the Great Glacier, and other areas in the FR to write a short story on Mithras. I know the description I posted was pretty banal and I wanted something more to capture the character. One thing that has helped is my fiancee posting the story hour for our campaign 
http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?t=85512

Anyway... didn't mean to rush the process.


----------



## GandhitheBFG

hey, just wondering if you amazingly talented artistic folk are still doing these sketches? If so, how about this...

Danzerran Aramar
Half-Fire Elemental Wood-Elf Ranger

He's about 5'3, with dark red shoulder length hair, and intensely (is that the word?) tanned skin. he wears pretty normal clothing, although his chainshirt (mithril) is sleeveless, basically a vest. And his cloak is made from hell hound skin, which he killed himself. He has dark brown eyes, and elven features, thought not quite as chiselled (sp?). His right arm however, is completely charred, with lines of red fire running up and down, constantly (hence the lack of sleeves). He dual wields a longsword made from obsidian, Sanguine, and also a normal shortsword. Sanguine is the reason for his arm being all burned and crispy; blade forged from pure obsidian, containing what is basically a Plane of Fire elementals (if it's not possible, blame my DM ). Burns anything that wields it, but fortunately he's immune to fire; still chars though. And now, as HE has been fused with fragments from the original blade, it dwells with in him, and is basically an extension of himself...build-wise, he has 18 strength, 14 constitution, and...24 dexterity...

cheers in advance


----------



## Ronin_san

GandhitheBFG said:
			
		

> hey, just wondering if you amazingly talented artistic folk are still doing these sketches? If so, how about this...
> 
> Danzerran Aramar
> Half-Fire Elemental Wood-Elf Ranger
> 
> He's about 5'3, with dark red shoulder length hair, and intensely (is that the word?) tanned skin. he wears pretty normal clothing, although his chainshirt (mithril) is sleeveless, basically a vest. And his cloak is made from hell hound skin, which he killed himself. He has dark brown eyes, and elven features, thought not quite as chiselled (sp?). His right arm however, is completely charred, with lines of red fire running up and down, constantly (hence the lack of sleeves). He dual wields a longsword made from obsidian, Sanguine, and also a normal shortsword. Sanguine is the reason for his arm being all burned and crispy; blade forged from pure obsidian, containing what is basically a Plane of Fire elementals (if it's not possible, blame my DM ). Burns anything that wields it, but fortunately he's immune to fire; still chars though. And now, as HE has been fused with fragments from the original blade, it dwells with in him, and is basically an extension of himself...build-wise, he has 18 strength, 14 constitution, and...24 dexterity...
> 
> cheers in advance




COOL. Think I'll work on this one...maybe it'll take some time, but I'll post it as soon as possible.


----------



## ~Johnny~

I just have to say this is a great thread with some awesome artists. Kudos to everyone involved!


----------



## KingOfChaos

Whoops!  Gotta keep this thread visible and fresh, lest the arty types forget about it ^_^


----------



## Voadam

Ok here is a request.

Voadam Human Eldritch Knight.

A big viking warrior with a full beard and long brown hair, steel blue eyes. He wears white robes with silver runic trim on the cuffs and edges, belted by a blue sash. He wears caribou skin boots that can pop out large arctic owl wings from the sides if he needs to fly. He normally is armed with a glowing bastard sword or uses a thunderlance (a glowing spear of crackling force that can vary in length). He is fond of throwing lightning bolts as well. His familiar Waldo is a ten foot long (inlcluding the tail) dire otter with a jeweled and spiked collar. Sometimes he has mystical marks on his cheeks, forehead or the tops of his hands from Greater mark spells (brown for earth, red for fire, white for air).

Thanks!


----------



## Ember_Ion

Ok, heres a major request. I have a campaign setting that I made. *Maybe* it will be published someday (I have lots of stuff published already). It takes place entirely underwater. There are 18 Races broken up into 5 groups. I would like a phb-like line up for each of the racial groups. Yes, big request. A challenge because these guys generally float around. Some races familiar, some brand new. In any case, artist gets web credit, and pictures will be on web for all to see and admire. 
For more info, look at site:

http://ceruleanseas.zapto.org:1080/

Thanks and I hope some artist out there is brave enough to be up to the challenge.

Ember


----------



## KingOfChaos

I am gonna see about convincing some of my art friends online about coming here and helping to pick up the slack.


----------



## Trainz

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Here's the Dwarven Follower of Kord. Hope you like!



I hope you don't mind, but I colored it. I know it's rude to not ask before doing so, but i just did it as practice, and, well, I thought "might as well put it on for edge3343"...

Sorry...  I'll remove it if you ask me to.


----------



## dphayte

I am starting a new character, a half elf monk raised in a monk/paladin monistiery. He caries a tia chi style blade. I have put a lot of effert in to the personality of this nieve young monk going out into the world for the first time. He is a follower of Tyr and is trying to find his place in the world. I hope some one will take an interst in drawing Sabastion Nathanial D'Phayte, I would be in your debt.


----------



## edge3343

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Here's the Dwarven Follower of Kord. Hope you like!



Beautiful! thanks so much! Sorry it took so long for me to find it! I've not visited ENWorld in some time and had given up hope of gettig a port like this done. Thanks again!!!


----------



## edge3343

Trainz said:
			
		

> I hope you don't mind, but I colored it. I know it's rude to not ask before doing so, but i just did it as practice, and, well, I thought "might as well put it on for edge3343"...
> 
> Sorry...  I'll remove it if you ask me to.




Beautiful Coloring job! Me likey! thanks a bunch guys!


----------



## Trainz

edge3343 said:
			
		

> Beautiful Coloring job! Me likey! thanks a bunch guys!



No problem ! Consider it a wedding gift !  


If anyone has artwork that he wants to be colored, propose it and if I can find time, I'll do it. If you request it, post it here and also send me an e-mail because I don't view this thread that often. You can view my email at the *contact us*  link of this page: http://www.geocities.com/trainz_ca/ID (I'm doing this like that in order to escape spam bots).


----------



## Arravis

Personally, I love the way the dwarf is drawn in a very three-dimensional fashion... there's an excellent sense of depth and mass. Good job.


----------



## edge3343

Trainz said:
			
		

> No problem ! Consider it a wedding gift !
> 
> 
> If anyone has artwork that he wants to be colored, propose it and if I can find time, I'll do it. If you request it, post it here and also send me an e-mail because I don't view this thread that often. You can view my email at the *contact us*  link of this page: http://www.geocities.com/trainz_ca/ID (I'm doing this like that in order to escape spam bots).




Well, thanks for the cool wedding gift! Finally something for me!!


----------



## janta

Just wanted to add my voice to the kudos being rained down upon these talented artists.  Frankly, I've always wished I could draw, but since I can't even draw a straight line, I'm more or less hosed.  So color me envious of your skills!

Now, with the sucking-up out of the way (heh)....here's my request.  I'm afraid she's not as flashy as some of the PCs posted here, but so be it.

*Ardana Varshaw, Paladin of Tyr* 

Ardana is a 21-year-old human woman.  She is 5'11", and roughly 150 pounds.  Her long hair is dark brown and worn in a single braid, and her eyes are blue.  She wears a set of half-plate armor and carries a greataxe which glows a light blue.  The most remarkable thing about her is the large, functional pair of mithril wings sprouting from her back*.  Though she has seen much evil in the world, she is still quite a bit naive.

TIA, and again, sterling work here on this thread!

--Janta

*the result of a long, boring river voyage and a Deck of Many Things our DM inflicted upon us....


----------



## ml3

Here's my attempt at Elroumar Rummorune, The Gray Crusader

drawing an elf that
looks like a human, without
just looking human

I think that's a haiku.

Anyway, I took a few liberties and had to repose him to show the sheild. I hope you like it.


----------



## KingOfChaos

ml3 said:
			
		

> Here's my attempt at Elroumar Rummorune, The Gray Crusader
> 
> drawing an elf that
> looks like a human, without
> just looking human
> 
> I thinks that's a haiku.
> 
> Anyway, I took a few liberties and had to repose him to show the sheild. I hope you like it.




Excellent! ^_^  Thank you very much, it looks awesome!  Do you mind if I post it to my site?   I'll link it to your gallery or something.


----------



## ml3

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Excellent! ^_^  Thank you very much, it looks awesome!  Do you mind if I post it to my site?   I'll link it to your gallery or something.




You're very welcome. Go right ahead. It'd be an honor. My site is www.LoPrestiDesigns.com.


----------



## Knightfall

ml3 said:
			
		

> You're very welcome. Go right ahead. It'd be an honor. My site is www.LoPrestiDesigns.com.




Awsome site. Excellent creature renditions.


----------



## ThorneMD

Just a re-request.

Cade Bigfeet:
A halfling of average height and build with short light-brown-blondish hair, tied with a thin red band. He wears a red tunic and brown trousers, and black boots all of good quality, over which he wears masterwork studded leather armor. Two large curved daggers hang from a belt on both sides.


----------



## BOZ

ml3 said:
			
		

> You're very welcome. Go right ahead. It'd be an honor. My site is www.LoPrestiDesigns.com.




Michael, you're my hero.    heheh... anyway, you should start a thread of your own if you haven't already!


----------



## ml3

BOZ said:
			
		

> Michael, you're my hero.  heheh... anyway, you should start a thread of your own if you haven't already!



You're a kind man BOZ. Just don't break in to a verse of "Wind Beneath My Wings" 

Actually I did start a thread for free home brew monster art, but so far only five or six of us have hit it and it's in danger of going below page.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=87720

How're things at the cc?


----------



## BOZ

been extra busy, so it's been slow.  you should put more of your CC-work on your site.    Cryonax, the shee...  if you're worried about copywright issues, just call Cryonax "ice demon" or something, for example.


----------



## Ferret

Edit: Don't worry. I'm not planning on using this character any more.


----------



## Stormrunner

elvnsword said:
			
		

> I have a request to go out to anyone willing to do it
> 
> I have an DMPC who runs into the group on occasion, he is Fox Hengykoi(SP) Samurai/Iaijutsu Master. I would love to have his Transistional form drawn in his armor and in his Iaijutsu stance (ready to draw sword in forward Bow stance). His armor is simplistic japanese style leather armor, and only his swords betray his samurai heritage (and levels).
> 
> Anyone who can help wiht this would have immense amount of thanks... and good karma ;-)
> 
> Sincerely,
> Elvnsword




OK, you inspired me to pick up a stylus again for the first time in two years.  I couldn't find reference for either the stance or the armor, so I gave him a stance I've seen in classic paintings, and generic lacquered armor (haramaki-do, sune-ate, and sode, no helmet).  Done in Painter 7, watercolor and drybrush for the fur, pen, marker, and airbrush for the armor and weapons.

I'm not sure how to insert just a thumbnail in the post, so you'll have to go to the general gallery to see it.


----------



## Kai Lord

Stormrunner said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how to insert just a thumbnail in the post, so you'll have to go to the general gallery to see it.



Click on "Manage Attachments" when posting then just upload the pic from your hard drive.  It will automatically display as a thumbnail.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

I would like this character drawn... the description is long, I know, but I wrote it for the Todd Lockwood contest as well.    Still, I would love to have her drawn, especially by one of the talented artists on this thread.

T’aria is one of the rare cambions (half fiend, half human) that survived to adulthood. When first met, she would be constantly mistaken for a satyr… except for the fact that there are no female satyrs, and satyrs are not six-foot-one in height. Her fiendish heritage is difficult to hide in her physical appearance, although she can do so from all except the most observant when she wishes. She has 3-inch forehead horns, goat legs complete with cloven hooves, slight fangs noticeable when she smiles, and claws that even when retracted are often noted as unfashionably long and sharp fingernails. Ignoring those physical attributes, she has the appearance of a rather attractive human female of about 24 years of age (though she is truly over 100). T’aria has long, thick curly black hair with striking deep red highlights shot through it. Her hair falls past her waist, and is naturally falls into that attractive, semi-wild, tumbled curls state many women struggle to achieve. She will often plait small silver and crystal beads into it using small, hardly-noticeable braids for an accent. She always has at least two tiny, (unnoticeable in the wild mass of hair) finger-length poisoned silver daggers in sheaths that are braided into the mass of hair above her shoulders. Naturally, these are "Just for emergencies".

While in her home city of Sigil or elsewhere where her demonic heritage is not a cause for immediate panic, T’aria generally wears more daring attire consisting of a black leather shorts that reveal her legs and cloven hooves, as well as a leather-and-silk top. The top is a simple band of black leather wide enough to cover her ample chest with a network of thin straps to hold it over her shoulders. A foot-wide length of silver-grey sheer silk is sewed to the bottom of the leather, in effect covering her torso from just below her chest to her waist. The overall effect is of the top half of a babydoll teddy, or some similar form of lingerie. One of her companions once wondered aloud which succubus she had robbed for her wardrobe. 

When T’aria travels on the Prime Material Plane (where people are generally less accepting of her heritage than the Planes, and her home city of Sigil), she generally uses her skills at disguise along with many years of practice to assume the appearance of a ‘normal’, though highly exotic, human. While in disguise, she rarely utilizes her full six-foot-one height, instead opting to stand about five foot nine, allowing to her legs (and extensive practice) to alter her apparent height. She generally wears a unique headband studded with three-inch spikes that are set two inches apart and are slightly curved to match her forehead horns perfectly. Two of the ‘spikes’ are missing, and there are holes in the headband to correspond to where they would be set; when the headband is on and her horns are through the holes, it is nearly impossible to tell that it is anything other than an unusual piece of jewelry. A full, floor-length gypsy-like skirt conceals her legs and hooves. From the waist up, however, she generally wears much more daring attire – a form-fitting black leather vest, low-cut (and laced only far enough to barely be acceptable in public) is one of her favorites. 

There is only one part of her appearance that is only rarely hidden when she travels to the Prime Material Plane. On T’aria’s right arm, she has a large design with geometrically precise and complex curves and twists tattooed to her skin. The design flows from the top of her forearm down, gradually spreading until it wraps completely around her arm at her wrist, where it ill-conceals (but serves to distract from) an old scar, which appears to have been the result of her wrist being nearly completely severed at some time in the past. The tattoo narrows and continues over the top of the back of her hand to her middle finger, on which she wears a silver ring set with a large gem that appears to be a black diamond the same smoky colour as her tattoo. The ink used replicates that smoky shadow-grey that true shadows have; and if one looks too long at the tattoo, it seems to shift slightly with her movements and breath as if it were truly a shadow projected onto the skin. When asked, T’aria merely shrugs and says it is simply a well-done tattoo – nothing more, nothing less.

Although her physical appearance is the most noticeable, T’aria has other, less blatant, traits inherited from her demonic sire. When she becomes angry, her eyes change from their normal cat-like green to a deep red, and seem to glow slightly. Her claws become excruciatingly noticeable (as she either cannot, or does not, retract them), her horns lengthen to between five and six inches, and she is surrounded by the smell of the Abyss – sulfur and brimstone. However, few people have seen her descend deep enough into anger to the point of her losing control, and fewer still have lived to tell the tale.


----------



## santafromhell

I wondered if sum of u painting geniouses could paint me this guy?
Male orog (underdark orc)
dark skin 
long black hair 
Huge white/pale blue eyes
'round 220 lb. and 6,5 feet 
Glassteel (transparent) fullplate with black padding
Big cape with hood+solid leather boots in black. Without any adornments of any sorts. 
Big black leather whip
Quite handsome for orc to be

Death to da Santa


----------



## santafromhell

He is by the way VERY strong and quite charismatic. Sexy   

Death to da Santa


----------



## Felix

Ok, I'm going to try this thread again, since it's been around a year since I first posted on it (and the second post to this thread still wants to be drawn! ).

And I present to you artists for your inspiration:

*Signore Derril Maddon of the House Levistus, Avowed of Akkadurai, Brother of the Eight-fold Tower, Peer of the Royal Gardens*

The tiefling before you stands 6 feet tall and thin. His albino skin is so thin and pale that the veins and arteries below the surface can be easily seen. Pink albino eyes gaze languidly under short and curly white hair. Two small horns as white as bone protrude from his high forehead; between the horns a silver chain suspends two lusterless grey pearls. Sickly rose-red lips frame a mouth so wide it seems to split his face. His frail hands end in blackened fingernails. He wears a spotless, hoodless white robe, belted at his waist and covered by a similarly spotless grey traveling cloak. Around his neck on a twisted gold necklace hangs a tiny black hand, seemingly carved from obsidian. He holds casually in his right hand a short blue-black rod, tipped at each end with the image of the snake devouring its tail while the left caresses the wand tucked in his belt. His right earlobe is adorned with two small gold earrings; one dangling two white pearls, the other hanging farther up the ear set with a black pearl. Both hands are festooned with rings: jeweled and plain, gold and silver, simple and ornate. Tan leather boots, engraved with arcane symbols show underneath the ankle-length white robe. A small green lizard lies perched upon the leather satchel slung over his shoulder he uses to hold his spellbooks and other possessions.


----------



## dead_radish

I'll go ahead and toss out a few characters as well, in hopes that someone feels like picking them up.  They're both from Arcana Unearthed games, but that should make much difference, since one's a human, and one's a giant (just a big ol' human)....

I swiped the descriptions from our message boards, so there may be a bit more info than you need, but here ya go:

Ad-Doras, Giant 3/Lion Totem Warrior 4/Beast Reaver 2 (Aka Barbarian.  )
Numbers: 24/10/18/10/15/18, WF (Giant's Sword), WS (Giant's Sword), Ride-by-Attack, Mounted Combat, Stomp, Way with Animals.  

Ad-Doras is a massive creature, standing nearly 10' tall, and weighing in at over 650 pounds. Everything about him is over-sized, from his giant bushy mustache and beard to his oversized sword to his booming voice. He wears his hair (a dark brown, streaked with grey) short, but unruly, looking as though it was simply hacked off with a sharp knife, and spreads around his head in a small nimbus. Discerning eyes may notice that his left ear is all but missing, only a patch of scar left to mark the spot. His eyes are a muddy shade of blue, but they always seem to have a twinkle, as though he had been laughing at a joke moments before. There is a scar that runs across his left eye, from his brow down to the middle of his cheek, but it seems to have either spared his eye, or been treated magically. He also bears a simple black outline tattoo of a lion's paw on his right cheek, and a nose that has clearly been broken several times. 

He is typically seen with either food or drink in his hands, and he clearly relishes the thought of more to come. His smile is quick, and seems genuine, and he quickly befriends most of those he comes across. Some might call him naive, and too quick to trust, but hands that could clearly crush a man's head persuade those that wish him harm to turn aside. He laughs quickly, with a roaring laugh that others cannot help but join, even in combat. 

He bears a tremendous sword strapped across his back, and the haft is well worn, though of exceeding workmanship. Those who can manage to lift the sword find that it is heavier even than its great size would suggest. Ad-Doras is usually seen wearing his most prized possession, a set of beautiful Dragonscale. The armor is a deep red, almost the color of blood, and extremely well made, though strangely the armor is cold to the touch at all times, even in direct sunlight. The shoulders of the armor bear striations of white and blue, as do the leg bracers, and there is a stylized lion's paw picked out in topaz on the front of the armor. Over top of that armor he wears the hide of a gigantic bear as a cape, and a belt of some sort of inky-black, ferret-like creature. His boots are a patchwork of furs and leather, but seem to hold together despite appearances to the contrary, even over the roughest terrain. He also has standard wilderness gear, along with a spiral horn from some unknown creature, carved with images of storm clouds and a hunting scene. 

When travelling, Ad-Doras is usually followed by a pair of lions, one dire, the other simply an extremely healthy specimen. The dire lion, in particular, seems to be barely contained in Ad-Doras' presence, but does not attack, or even menace anyone when he is around. The lions bear muzzles and chains when he is within town, and often stay locked within an iron bound wagon when he is not near them. Other animals seem drawn to Ad-Doras in the wilderness, and it is rare that a predator will threaten him in the wilds. 


2nd one:

Ren-Kao, Human Mind Witch 5/Blade Witch 3 (Custom PrC).
Numbers: 6/18/16/14/20/11, WF (Short Sword), CMAA, Ambidexterity, TWF, Weapon Finesse (Short Sword).  Ren-Kao fights with two mindblades - basically psionic swords created from his psychic energy.  He wears no obvious armor.  To be honest, he is primarily an interpretation of Jedi into AU....

Ren-Kao Quai has a slim build, almost scrawny, though he would describe himself as lithe, or wiry. His 126 pounds cling to his 5'9" frame, but he keeps himself wrapped up in a very finely woven voluminous hooded robe of light brown at all times, so it can be difficult to tell. He is, however, not frail by any stretch - he simply hasn't developed his musculature. His hair is very deep brown and extremely long, falling to his lower back, and is always pulled back in an intricate braid, secured by a beautifully made green leather strap embossed with various runes. Two beads displaying a glowing eye on one side, and a raised hand on the other dangle from the end.   His face is meticulously clean-shaven, the only other mark on it being a small tattoo at the top of his nose, of a small eye. The tattoo is lightly done, and is nearly lost against his darker skin. His skin is dusky, though it is clearly human - likely he is from the southern reaches, somewhere near the Verrik empire - while his eyes are a muddled brown. 

His bearing is at odds with his apparent weakness, however - he has a confident walk and piercing eyes which, while not challenging, do not seem to shy away from direct eye contact. He bears no obvious armaments, though a small, extremely well crafted buckler rests on his left arm, the same eye embossed on the front, though it is closed here. However, his manner implies that he has other abilities. He wears several rings on his hands, most quite plain bands of simple silver and bronze. He has anywhere from 4-6 rings on at a time, with two that are clearly of higher quality than the others. Careful observers will note that those two tend to change from day to day, and that upon close inspection, they seem likely to be fakes. He does, however, always wear a bronze and a silver ring, though again, they change hands from day to day. He also has a small quartz crystal earring dangling from his right ear. 

Ren-Kao's movements are usually fairly precise, with little wasted effort. When resting, he tends to steeple his hands in front of him unconsciously, or bury them in his robe. His voice has little inflection for the most part, though it is not monotone - he simply does not seem to allow his voice to betray excitement or emotion - those who know the pattern and accent would detect a Verrik influence in his speech.


----------



## Red Rok

*Torc Thunderaxe* 
Barbarian - 8 / Fighter - 2 (working torwards Frenzied Beserker PrC)
6'7" 255# Blue eyes Blonde hair

Looks a lot like Arnie did in Conan.  Torc is very much a beastmaster type barbarian.  Loves to rage into battle with no thought to himself.  Only to get the first hit in as to give a better chance for his comrades to be victorious.

Torc possessions include a Suit of Celestial Armor, Adamantine Large Shield with a Star Ruby set in the middle and 14 Tiger-eye Tourquise radiating from the center.  over his armor Torc wears a Great Coat made from a Dire Lion's pelt.  The mane is drapped across the shoulders with 6 Bloodstones as the buttons (think Ghetto-fabulous).  He wears a necklace with 2 White Dragon cannies hanging from it.  Torc weapons include a Huge Frost Great Axe where the blades look like the are made from _living ice_.  Torc final possession is a Furious Great Axe made from Adamantine w. mithral enlays of Dwarven runes.

Later in Torc level progression he will acquire a Dire Bear as an Animal Companion, so if you want to draw that in.


Thanks in advance
Rok


----------



## patrick5087

What I would like if one of you artist can do it, 

Were-dire wolf Human

now bare with me plz   

What I would like to see is basicly, a human barbarian muscular (Str 22 Con 16) I imange it like this. Black hair with more grayish on the sides, with what it seems is very thick hair, that hasnt been taken care of forever. With an oversized BattleAxe either on back or in hand. With it being nighttime, in a wooded clearing, with a picture of a full moon in the back, with a transparint face of a wolf looking right at the veiwer.

Or if you cant do that, can someone do a picture of a Direwolf?


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Were-dire wolf barbarian*

Patrick5087, I was bored and looking for something to doodle, so I did a quick sketch of a barbarian and a wolf. It's no finished, but I thought you might want take a look.


----------



## Draven

request for chain lightning

i love the art you do and was wondering if you could possibly draw up a dwarven mage who stands about 4' 6" has black hair, green eyes, and is not super buff he only has a strength of 15 but his twist is in our campaign magic isn't material based it is done by pure will and the only way to gain new spells is by meditating for a day per level of the spell

this would be much appreciated
thank you


----------



## Darthjaye

Hi all would love some help with a portrait of this character. Thanks ahead for anyone who helps out.

Sumiir Winterfang

Race: Elf
Class: Unfettered (think rogue meets fighter) 6/ Dervish 4
Sex: Male
Age: 122
Alignment: Chaotic Good

Equipment: Two Scimitars (one +1 Frost Scimitar the other Masterwork), a +1 Dragonbane Spear across his back, Bracers of Armor +2, MW Punching Dagger, and Cloak Of Arachnidia, adventuring gear (think plains nomad for clothing)

Personality: Mischevious, friendly

Desciption: Male elf brought up by nomadic tribesmen. Knows little if anything of how to be an "elf". Think plains elf. 5'5" 140 pds. tanned skin, and odd trinkets throughout his long think hair. Black hair that is with Green eyes. 

Hope this helps gives a good mental picture for someone to run with.


----------



## IcyCool

I've got a portrait request for anyone out there willing to try it.  I'm currently playing a Gnome Barbarian (Gorefoot) over in the Living EnWorld board, and I'd like to have a portrait to go along with him.  I thought he might be a fun concept for someone to try.  Here's the description:

Eyes: Crazed (brown)
Hair: Wild (short, brown)
Skin: Dirty (Tanned)

Appearance:  Gorefoot stands just over three and a half feet tall.  He couldn't grow a beard if his life depended on it, which is good, because personal grooming is not amoung his short list of habits.  Surprisingly thick and muscular for a gnome, his small stature holds an unnatural strength.  His body is a roadmap of scars.  He has a single tattoo, his entire left foot from the ankle down is a deep red, and he likes to show it off by wearing sandals.  A large, deep scar extends from his left temple, over his eye, and over part of his nose.  His left eye has a yellowish film over it, and his right eye burns with a mad intensity.  The crazed gleam in his eye is often the last thing his foes see.

When he is not cutting his foes down with it, his Gnome-sized greatsword is in a scabbard across his back.  He carries two wickedly sharp kukri (curved daggers), one at each hip (or alternatively in crossed sheaths horizontally placed across his lower back).  His somewhat tattered studded leather armor is covered in grime and the blood of his fallen foes.

He is incapable of using the normal Gnome cantrips, retaining only the ability to speak with a burrowing mammal once per day.

Stat-wise (if that helps):
Str   - 16
Dex  - 12
Con  - 17
Int   -  8
Wis  - 10
Cha  -  8

Thanks in advance to anyone who gives the angry little gnome a try.


----------



## Draven

I still need help with the portrait of my dwarven weaveer much thanks to anyone who helps


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Sumiir*

Darthjaye, I took a stab at Sumiir for you. Hope you like it.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Dwarven Weaver*



			
				Draven said:
			
		

> I still need help with the portrait of my dwarven weaveer much thanks to anyone who helps





Draven, Here is a quick sketch, hope its ok.


----------



## Darthjaye

Nice portrait BastionLightbringer!  Thank you very much.  Was hoping someone would catch it well and got that indeed.  Keep up the good work and again thank you.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

IcyCool said:
			
		

> I've got a portrait request for anyone out there willing to try it.  I'm currently playing a Gnome Barbarian (Gorefoot) over in the Living EnWorld board, and I'd like to have a portrait to go along with him.  I thought he might be a fun concept for someone to try.  Here's the description:
> 
> Eyes: Crazed (brown)
> Hair: Wild (short, brown)
> Skin: Dirty (Tanned)
> 
> Appearance:  Gorefoot stands just over three and a half feet tall.  He couldn't grow a beard if his life depended on it, which is good, because personal grooming is not amoung his short list of habits.  Surprisingly thick and muscular for a gnome, his small stature holds an unnatural strength.  His body is a roadmap of scars.  He has a single tattoo, his entire left foot from the ankle down is a deep red, and he likes to show it off by wearing sandals.  A large, deep scar extends from his left temple, over his eye, and over part of his nose.  His left eye has a yellowish film over it, and his right eye burns with a mad intensity.  The crazed gleam in his eye is often the last thing his foes see.
> 
> When he is not cutting his foes down with it, his Gnome-sized greatsword is in a scabbard across his back.  He carries two wickedly sharp kukri (curved daggers), one at each hip (or alternatively in crossed sheaths horizontally placed across his lower back).  His somewhat tattered studded leather armor is covered in grime and the blood of his fallen foes.
> 
> He is incapable of using the normal Gnome cantrips, retaining only the ability to speak with a burrowing mammal once per day.
> 
> Stat-wise (if that helps):
> Str   - 16
> Dex  - 12
> Con  - 17
> Int   -  8
> Wis  - 10
> Cha  -  8
> 
> Thanks in advance to anyone who gives the angry little gnome a try.




I've had some free time lately, so i've been trying my hand at some of the requests on this forum. Well Icycool, here is my attempt at Gorefoot.


----------



## Draven

Thak you BastionLightbringer  the pic is right on as far as dress and overall apperance this will help much in developing him


----------



## Draven

hello again i have need for a proper and well detailed picture for my ranger who wares a hooded trenchcoat made of leather he weilds a blade that looks like a series of leaves that when he brings it back to strike it snaps to attention and operates as a sword of sharpness. he rides a giant white wollf. he also weilds a long bow and a pair of throwing or hand axes.

thanks  to anyone who takes up this task


----------



## dead_radish

Since we've got a few artists back, I've got a new request too, if anyone's interested.


Tallask Waverider's face shows the lines of a man who has spent countless hours staring at the sun, and his skin shows the brunt of long years at sea. He is in his mid-forties, deeply tanned, and somewhat balding. His short beard, with two beaded plaits, and a long braid hanging down his back are a deep grey, bordering on white. He dresses simply, in loose sailor's clothes, and wears only a single earring as adornment. His arms and legs are heavily tattooed, primarily in exotic, brightly colored runes, and his hands are heavily calluous, and ink stained. 


He's a runethane from Monte Cook's AU, if that matters.


----------



## IcyCool

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> I've had some free time lately, so i've been trying my hand at some of the requests on this forum. Well Icycool, here is my attempt at Gorefoot.




Wow!  That's a fantastic pic.  Now I've got something to show people who can't understand what a gnome barbarian would look like.

Thanks for the great job!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Draven said:
			
		

> hello again i have need for a proper and well detailed picture for my ranger who wares a hooded trenchcoat made of leather he weilds a blade that looks like a series of leaves that when he brings it back to strike it snaps to attention and operates as a sword of sharpness. he rides a giant white wollf. he also weilds a long bow and a pair of throwing or hand axes.
> 
> thanks  to anyone who takes up this task






Here is what I came up with.


----------



## Draven

Bastioon that is perfect you captured him perfectly i can't thank you enoough for taking the time to do this pic


----------



## hussain

This maybe something different for any of you artists to try;

Abdul, comes from the far south Steaming Isles of  Zakhara.He was brought up in the Al-Quadim Campaign by his parents, Farid and Bari'ah which were very strict on him about religion.Abdul has belieived to have inherited his natural fighting abilities from from his ancestor who was once a great warlord.Abdul used to spent long hours in a mosque praying and riciting the ancient Quran, when his parents were burnt alive along with his home by an unkown foe,leaving Abdul homless and alone he swore he would have revenge on the killer.Now he travels all over the lands of Toril in the most dangerous and most safest of places to find out exactly what happend and to put the unknown killer to justice.

Name:Abdul
Class:Fighter
Race:Human
Alignment:Lawful Good

Descryption:He wields a scimitar,he's a strong well built fighter,light olive skin,dark brown eyes,black hair,he wears a turban, prefers not to wear armor, has a tatoo somewhere on his right arm saying "Allah" in arabic (which looks like this >> http://img105.exs.cx/img105/3488/al...many thanks to anyone who takes up this task.


----------



## hussain

*Character name: Abdul*

I opologize, i accidentally posted twice.The post has been edited to this message.


----------



## arnon

Hey these drawings are great!!!

I was wondering if there is any chance to have a sketch of a charachter i'm starting in a pbp in the Midnight Setting (dark fantasy, grim and deadly, for those not familiar)

my charchter is a Wildlander (not exactly a ranger, more of a hunter for me), here is a short discription i wrote:

*Marakal* is 5’7” with stark black shoulder length hair that is usually tied back with a thin leather cord, and cold piercing green eyes. His skin is of a complexion that shows clearly, his Sarcosan and Dorn parentage(read mullato). His right ear is missing and he has a scar that did not heal right on his right cheek; also, if you take a closer look, you will notice that his left pinky finger is only half what it should be. 

    Grim. This will probably be the most accurate description of Maralak. He did not have much chance to smile in his youth. Recently he has found a reason to smile, and that is every time he fights his enemies. But even when he does smile, it never reaches his eyes, never leaving his lips, stretching thin on his face. The last time was after he had killed the two Orcs that tracked the fey. Marakal is direct, not good at subtleties, sometimes too blunt for his own sake, non-nonsense, and impatient with people he thinks are fools. Yet he will lay in wait for the perfect strike at his enemy for as long as it takes.

if someone has the time and inclination i'd appreciate a face sketch of Marakal.

thanks alot for this,

arnon


----------



## Emperor Valerian

Hmm... here's a picture request that might be interesting for someone to try.  Its a bad guy for a campaign I'm in.

*Master Hsiu Li*

Hsiu Li is a tiger hengeyokai, a powerful and tall beast of a creature.  The majority of the time, he appears in his hybrid form, with the face, claws and fur of an immense tiger on a humanoid body that is easily eight feet tall.  As a warmaster in service of the Celestial Emperor, Hsiu most of the time finds himself in brilliant silver chain and scale armor of Oriental make, plumes of blood red coming from the top of his immense helm.

On his side hang his two blades, a large katana and a washazaki.  However, Hsiu prefers to use them as a last resort... his primary weapon is an immense and wicked battleaxe, characters and carvings etched into the axehead. 

His eyes are a dark green, and most of the time he can be seen with the early stages of a snarl forming on his lips.


----------



## Night Watchman

I've been looking at the works that you artists have been putting out and I've got a couple of characters I'd like to have sketches of.  I don't really have anyone that I'd rather have do it but, I would like to have at least two artists take a shot at both of these if at all possible.  You'll need to pay close attention to the equipment listings for both character as there are specific details there.

Race: Dwarf
Gender: Male
Age: 47 (very young for a dwarf)
Height: 4 ft. 3 in.
Eyes: Dark Brown
Hair: Straight, Fire Red, and cut into a tall flat-top.
Skin: Dark Tan

Class: Cleric of the Earth Elemental God Belegorn
Stats: Str: 15; Dex: 9; Con: 12; Int: 9; Wis: 16; Cha: 9

Equipment: Warhammer, Scale Mail, Heavy Wooden Shield, Backpack, Holy Symbol (a thin circle of rock with dozens of strata placed in a headband)

Race: Bladeling
Gender: Male
Age: 27
Height: 6 ft. 1 in.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: Grey

Class:Monk/Figter/Kensai
Stats: Str 16; Dex 15; Con 14; Int 14; Wis 18; Cha 12

Equipment: +1 Nagamaki, Studded Bracers, Masterwork Woven Shield (think a shield made of woven reeds), Scared Cords (wrapped tightly around each arm), Prayer Beads (around the neck), Mask (blank, white, except for a pair of eye slots), Sling (used to tie back hair), Sash (around the waist).


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Emperor Valerian said:
			
		

> Hmm... here's a picture request that might be interesting for someone to try.  Its a bad guy for a campaign I'm in.
> 
> *Master Hsiu Li*
> 
> Hsiu Li is a tiger hengeyokai, a powerful and tall beast of a creature.  The majority of the time, he appears in his hybrid form, with the face, claws and fur of an immense tiger on a humanoid body that is easily eight feet tall.  As a warmaster in service of the Celestial Emperor, Hsiu most of the time finds himself in brilliant silver chain and scale armor of Oriental make, plumes of blood red coming from the top of his immense helm.
> 
> On his side hang his two blades, a large katana and a washazaki.  However, Hsiu prefers to use them as a last resort... his primary weapon is an immense and wicked battleaxe, characters and carvings etched into the axehead.
> 
> His eyes are a dark green, and most of the time he can be seen with the early stages of a snarl forming on his lips.





Here is my attempt at Hsiu Li. Sorry, but I forgot about the helmet until after I was finished.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Since we've got a few artists back, I've got a new request too, if anyone's interested.
> 
> 
> Tallask Waverider's face shows the lines of a man who has spent countless hours staring at the sun, and his skin shows the brunt of long years at sea. He is in his mid-forties, deeply tanned, and somewhat balding. His short beard, with two beaded plaits, and a long braid hanging down his back are a deep grey, bordering on white. He dresses simply, in loose sailor's clothes, and wears only a single earring as adornment. His arms and legs are heavily tattooed, primarily in exotic, brightly colored runes, and his hands are heavily calluous, and ink stained.
> 
> 
> He's a runethane from Monte Cook's AU, if that matters.





Im not really sure if this is what you wanted, but I figured I'd take a shot at it. I did a quick sketch soon after you posted the description, but wasn't happy with it. So I reworked it a bit and here it is.


----------



## Emperor Valerian

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Here is my attempt at Hsiu Li. Sorry, but I forgot about the helmet until after I was finished.





Don't worry about the helmet!  The picture is great!  Thanks for you help!


----------



## dead_radish

Bastion: Very cool!  You even got his outfit just about what I figure he'd wear.  Thanks!!


----------



## NeutralGood

arnon said:
			
		

> Hey these drawings are great!!!
> 
> I was wondering if there is any chance to have a sketch of a charachter i'm starting in a pbp in the Midnight Setting (dark fantasy, grim and deadly, for those not familiar)
> 
> my charchter is a Wildlander (not exactly a ranger, more of a hunter for me), here is a short discription i wrote:
> 
> *Marakal* is 5’7” with stark black shoulder length hair that is usually tied back with a thin leather cord, and cold piercing green eyes. His skin is of a complexion that shows clearly, his Sarcosan and Dorn parentage(read mullato). His right ear is missing and he has a scar that did not heal right on his right cheek; also, if you take a closer look, you will notice that his left pinky finger is only half what it should be.
> 
> Grim. This will probably be the most accurate description of Maralak. He did not have much chance to smile in his youth. Recently he has found a reason to smile, and that is every time he fights his enemies. But even when he does smile, it never reaches his eyes, never leaving his lips, stretching thin on his face. The last time was after he had killed the two Orcs that tracked the fey. Marakal is direct, not good at subtleties, sometimes too blunt for his own sake, non-nonsense, and impatient with people he thinks are fools. Yet he will lay in wait for the perfect strike at his enemy for as long as it takes.
> 
> if someone has the time and inclination i'd appreciate a face sketch of Marakal.
> 
> thanks alot for this,
> 
> arnon




I can picture him, but what does he wield and wear?


----------



## arnon

NeutralGood said:
			
		

> I can picture him, but what does he wield and wear?




He's dressed mostly in peasants-like clothing (hiding a leather armor under the clothing) and a hooded cloak, if the hood is down he will either have his hair fall around to hide his missing ear, or wears his hair tied at the back so as to reveal his missing ear (really depends on  the situation).

I have not decided on his weapons yet since the game start with us have practically nothing (well i got a dagger, but that will probably become a reserve hidden weapon later on... people in the setting are not allowed to cary weapons openly)

hope this healps,
and thanks 

arnon


----------



## Quickleaf

*Ani-Sasua*

Here is a character from an Egyptian society that I ran as an NPC in a long campaign; she was constantly helping the PCs out of tough situations with her glib tongue, and also getting them in over their heads at the same time...

* Ani-Sasua, the Herald of Dreams  * 
*Appearance:* Ani-Sasua is a keen-eyed, dark-skinned gnome born from nomad stock. As is often the case among nomads, her head is completely shaved. When in courtly apparel she wears a wig in the Egyptian style. Her prominent cheekbones and brittle nails reveal she has suffered from want of food during her voyage in the desert, though she is just beginning to regain her health. Constantly in motion, she enjoys competitions of all kind, especially storytelling duels and foot races. She dresses in brightly colored purple and yellow robes, sometimes covering her head with a headdress called a kefiyeh. Over her shoulder Ani-Sasua carried a large hide bag which bears the case containing the ancestral scrolls.

*Background: * In her homeland, the oasis city of Antekh, Ani-Sasua is beloved as a storyteller and entertainer. Growing up an orphan she was raised in various households; when one family had enough of her they passed her on to their neighbors. In a sense, she was raised by the tribe of oasis dwellers. Antekh's ruler himself chose her to bring the ancestral scrolls to the capital and deliver his invitation. Though she was diversely educated for an oasis dweller, she had never before gone on such a perilous journey. Along the way her caravan was lost in a sandstorm. Only she and her bodyguard Cheoks managed to press on.

*Role-Play Notes: * Ani-Sasua speaks in a soft voice, her eyes squinted as she talks as if gazing into the sun. She is unimpressed by anyone who isn't well-spoken, or obviously of noble heritage (even if it is faked). Though the scrolls she bears are heavy, Ani-Sasua refuses offers to help carry them – she feels they are her burden alone. She enjoys wordplay, and can be a bit of a prankster.

*Encounter Notes:* Upon meeting, Ani-Sasua is cautious of stranger and will attempt to determine their true motives. Once a rapport is established, however , she will be very curious about the outside world. If asked about her homeland, she will weave a wondrous description of the verdant oasis. Indeed, it would be hard to shut her up.

*Conversation Bits:*
_Two oracles have spoken to me of your arrival, and now that you are here… I had expected a great prince among you – are you sure the entire escort is accounted for? No princes among you? Any viziers, maybe? No? Hmm...

    Forgive my ignorance. We of the Tepra Oasis are accustomed to certain standards of living. I am sure Eastern nobles as yourselves understand what I mean. The Eye of Isis revealed to me that you would visit our humble oasis one day. A dove would be born from your heart when you see the oasis, such is its beauty and majesty. Pray, what do they call the oracle of the Pharaoh’s court?_

P.S. The attached picture is for inspiration. It is a picture of a gnome (Sutekhra) from the Green Ronin Egyptian Adventures online demo.


----------



## Greylock

Hmmm, I guess it's time I asked for a visual, especially since Bastion is doing such wonderful work.

Character is Aneirin Allin. Human Fighter, age 21, 6'1", 180 lbs, short black hair, skin pale white. The two ways I've described him the most are a a DEX fighter who happens to have his high stat in STR, and as a Medieval Francis Marion [American Revolution light horse militia].

This char wandered into this campaign as a cavalryman, saddlebags slung over his shoulder,  and specialises in mounted combat, but I don't want to necessarily see him mounted. In hand-to-hand melee he wades into combat swinging a masterwork bastard sword one-handed. Wears a mithral chainmail shirt, leggings, a short cream colored tunic, bracers and gauntlets, and a medium length cloak with an elaborate clasp denoting his service to a high prince. No helmet or extraneous gear. 

The most essential "color" detail is that Aneirin is the son of a higher caste family, and is stoic and lordly. Caste being a most apt term. The campaign is loosely based on the idea of Hindi explorers landing on the coast of a North American type continent. The inhabitants are Cherokee in flavor, while Aneirin is a member of a full-blooded Hindi Indian family. He has been exploring the wild for some time now with a mixed band of mixed blood Indian/Indians, and wears an amulet reflecting this alliance.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Dead Radish & Emp. Valerian, glad you liked them.

I will try my hand at a few more when I get some time at the end of the week.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Signore Derril Maddon*



			
				Felix said:
			
		

> Ok, I'm going to try this thread again, since it's been around a year since I first posted on it (and the second post to this thread still wants to be drawn! ).
> 
> And I present to you artists for your inspiration:
> 
> *Signore Derril Maddon of the House Levistus, Avowed of Akkadurai, Brother of the Eight-fold Tower, Peer of the Royal Gardens*
> 
> The tiefling before you stands 6 feet tall and thin. His albino skin is so thin and pale that the veins and arteries below the surface can be easily seen. Pink albino eyes gaze languidly under short and curly white hair. Two small horns as white as bone protrude from his high forehead; between the horns a silver chain suspends two lusterless grey pearls. Sickly rose-red lips frame a mouth so wide it seems to split his face. His frail hands end in blackened fingernails. He wears a spotless, hoodless white robe, belted at his waist and covered by a similarly spotless grey traveling cloak. Around his neck on a twisted gold necklace hangs a tiny black hand, seemingly carved from obsidian. He holds casually in his right hand a short blue-black rod, tipped at each end with the image of the snake devouring its tail while the left caresses the wand tucked in his belt. His right earlobe is adorned with two small gold earrings; one dangling two white pearls, the other hanging farther up the ear set with a black pearl. Both hands are festooned with rings: jeweled and plain, gold and silver, simple and ornate. Tan leather boots, engraved with arcane symbols show underneath the ankle-length white robe. A small green lizard lies perched upon the leather satchel slung over his shoulder he uses to hold his spellbooks and other possessions.






Felix,

I hope you still wanted this character drawn.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I may get some time this weekend for 1 or 2 sketches , between football games.


----------



## hussain

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> I may get some time this weekend for 1 or 2 sketches , between football games.




cool, I dont want to sound impatient but would you mind drawing mine next? It's on page 9 characters called abdul.THANX


----------



## Felix

Re: Derril Maddon

Bravo. Bravo indeed. I've waited, and a very, very good thing has come. Thank you.


----------



## Bobitron

Hello, everyone! 

Anyone feel like tackling a modern character? I have an image in mind. The attached image shows what I'm looking for, but with a couple twists

First, the little turtleneck thing the model is wearing? Extend that out to a full, bulky sweater. It covers some body armor.

Second, add a jacket with long tails that can cover two large pistols in tactical holsters on her thighs. The guns are HK SOCOM's, if anyone is interested. 

Thanks a bunch. I hope someone can take this one on, I haven't been able to get anywhere with it.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Bobitron, 

I gave your modern woman a try. Figured it would be something different for a change. Hope you like.


----------



## Bobitron

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Bobitron,
> 
> I gave your modern woman a try. Figured it would be something different for a change. Hope you like.






Wow! Fastest reply ever! Looks great, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Ferret

Could I get a drawing of a halfling sorcerer? 


Jerrix is a dark eyed halfling, who stands tall, and confidently even with his small stature. His hair is unkempt and has a light brown hue, however he usually keeps his hood up so that his face can't be seen. His overall dress is not eye catching; he wears a roughly made tunic and a thick robe with marine blue and a dark crimson colouring, that reaches his shins.  He is neither gaunt nor fat, he has fine facial features and is lightly freckled, with pale, but not lifeless skin.

Is this enough for someone to draw? The back story is that he is the only survivor of a fire that killed his foster parents (human), he is very wary of his powers and is unsociable.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I'm looking for an NPC drawing if anyone is interested.  I've got a few, but I'll post this one here, to see if someone would be interested in trying out something a little different.

My PC's are playing in The Broken Lands, and have contact almost exclusively with Humanoid NPC's.  I think it'd be nice if I could provide a few pictures for them.  I've borrowed from here and there.

Garnash One-Tusk is the Chieftain of the Vile Runes Tribe.  He has levels in Barbarian, Ranger, and Rogue.  He wields a Half-Spear and Battle-Axe in battle, using the two-weapon feats.  He's not the prettiest Orc you've ever seen, and is somewhat of a throwback, with lower tusks, only one is broken most of the way off.  He wears Studded Leather Armor, and the odd Orcish fetish/good luck charm.  He reveres the god of wolf-riders.  The tribe standard is a Vile Rune on a field of black.

If anyone is interested I would really like to see what you can do with this.  I have more NPC's waiting, if it is enjoyable to draw for any of you.

Thank you,
GW


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Quick update*

Just a quick update. I am obviously just an untrained amatuer that likes to draw and needs ideas, so I stop by this thread when I have time and see if there 's something that catches my eye. I'm not sure if posters want me to sketch their characters, but it seems I'm the only one replying. So I guess I will continue.

As for the requests:

Hussain, Ive tried to draw Ahmad, but it always pales in comparison to the professional sketch you provided, that seems to portay your character exactly as you described. Also the link to the tatoo is busted.

Greylock, I'm trying to get a mental picture of Aneirin. You say he is pale skinned, but then say he is of royal Hindi decent. I may be lax on my Asian history, but doesn't that make him Indian.I'm confused. Let me know, that is if you still want him drawn.

To the others, I'll try and see what I can do.

Thanks


----------



## dead_radish

We appreciate any work we can get, Bastion.    It seems like we have a "resident artist" in the thread from time to time, and you're doing a fine job.  Keep up the good work!  I'm more than willing to throw up a few more descriptions if you want someone else to consider.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Thanks*

Thanks for the encouragement, Dead Radish. As for requests, fire away, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Stone Angel

Good Stuff!


The Seraph of Earth and Stone


----------



## Greylock

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Greylock, I'm trying to get a mental picture of Aneirin. You say he is pale skinned, but then say he is of royal Hindi decent. I may be lax on my Asian history, but doesn't that make him Indian.I'm confused. Let me know, that is if you still want him drawn.




Still very interested, Bastion. Thanks.

I've always thought of Indians as being many shaded, especially if you consider their religious and fantasy art. I originally had Aneirin visualised as a very light bluish white, as if you could see his veins. But I do see him as Hindu in every way [the sig I use is from old Hindu text], and some of the higher castes were pale, yet thoroughly eastern.

I'm going to attach an image I use to help visualise him. [Had two. The other was too big. It was a Byzantine  image of St. George.] They are very contradictory, so don't let  that throw you. I want to see what you can make of this jumble of ideas, as long as the overall flavor stays Hindu...

(In the first picture it is the  guy on the right who grabs me, although Aneirin has no beard. A  mustache would suit him though, I think.)

Thanks again, Bastion.

[Edit: On the other hand, maybe I am confusing things with my general use of the term Hindu, when what I mean is ancient Indi.]


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I'll try to post Aneirin this weekend, thanks for the info Greylock.

Also, Dead Radish, I just reread Ad-doras, I'm going to try him next.


----------



## Greylock

Thanks, BastionLightbringer. Oooooh, the anticipation can now begin in earnest . If it helps at all, this char makes his appearance in the latter part of Session 3: Hilltopple House in the StoryHour my sig links to.

I've been impressed with all your sketches so far. I'm glad you're taking such an active interest in this thread.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Aneirin*

Greylock, I worked on Aneirin last night. I am not sure if it was what you were looking for, but it's all I could come up with. I used the picture you provided and a picture I found on th e internet of a Byzantine pic of St. George.  

There seems to be a glitch, everytime I try to upload the pic, the manage attachment window just goes blank. So if you want to see it check out the art gallery, latest uploads.


Bastion


----------



## Greylock

Sweetness, BastionLightbringer. I like it! It has the "archaic" feeling I was looking for. Just the right amount of Indian style. Thank you very much.    

The art gallery was buggy as all get out (and the link in the sticky is 404), but I managed to attach it for others to see here.

Thanks again, Bastion!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Ad-doras*

Dead Radish,

I finished Ad-Doras, but I'm still having trouble posting it, I think it's to big, so here it is a bit smaller.  I posted him in the art gallery full size.   







Thanks


----------



## BOZ

hmm, i really need to get some descriptions of my characters together.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I will try to get 1 or 2 done by the end of the week. Probably Graywolf's orc and Ferret's halfling sorceror.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Garnash One-Tusk*



			
				Graywolf-ELM said:
			
		

> I'm looking for an NPC drawing if anyone is interested.  I've got a few, but I'll post this one here, to see if someone would be interested in trying out something a little different.
> 
> My PC's are playing in The Broken Lands, and have contact almost exclusively with Humanoid NPC's.  I think it'd be nice if I could provide a few pictures for them.  I've borrowed from here and there.
> 
> Garnash One-Tusk is the Chieftain of the Vile Runes Tribe.  He has levels in Barbarian, Ranger, and Rogue.  He wields a Half-Spear and Battle-Axe in battle, using the two-weapon feats.  He's not the prettiest Orc you've ever seen, and is somewhat of a throwback, with lower tusks, only one is broken most of the way off.  He wears Studded Leather Armor, and the odd Orcish fetish/good luck charm.  He reveres the god of wolf-riders.  The tribe standard is a Vile Rune on a field of black.
> 
> If anyone is interested I would really like to see what you can do with this.  I have more NPC's waiting, if it is enjoyable to draw for any of you.
> 
> Thank you,
> GW





Well, he ended up looking more 1/2 orc than full orc, but I hope he serves his purpose. 

Sorry, the scan doesn't look to clear, I'll try to load again when I get a chance.


----------



## dead_radish

AD looks quite good, Bastion.  Thanks!

I'll step aside for now, and let others post, but I've got a few more to add in too.  Too many games, and chars, I guess.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Well, he ended up looking more 1/2 orc than full orc, but I hope he serves his purpose.
> 
> Sorry, the scan doesn't look to clear, I'll try to load again when I get a chance.




No problemo, thank you for the art.  I appreciate your efforts and this picture will get used.

GW


----------



## A Crazy Fool

*A request for a kobold character* 
i have a request for a character as said in the title. I would like idealy a front, side and 3/4 view of him. he is incredibly neat and keeps well maintained throwing axes and studded leather armor.


----------



## punkorange

Anyone wanna do one of the members of my group?

There are a set of elven twins, an elven cleric, and a wood elf fighter.
  The male has silvery white hair with a dual wields a long swords and a short sword.  He also wears mithril banded mail.  His long swords is an ancestrial sword with elven runes along the blade and the ability to flame.  He is a fighter with one level of sorcerer.  His familiar is a hawk.  
  His sister has white hair as well, she wears a white cloak with mithril chain under it.  Her primary weapon is a bow, the ancestrial sister weapon to her brother's sword, except it can shock rather than flame.  She also has a short sword.  She is a rogue, with one level in sorceress.  Her familiar is a serpent that is normally wrapped around her arm, shoulder, or neck.
  They both have red dragon blood in them, but if it is apparent at all, it is only vaguely in the sister.

  The elven cleric of corellion has chain armor, a mercifull long sword named soullerioun.  He has a tower shield.  He is well kept, but not arrogant.

The wood elf fighter has a bit of fiend blood in his line, but it is barely even vaguely apparent.  He wields an oversided great-sword and wears half plate.  He has a magical ring on one of his hands.  His long black hair is wild and unkept.


----------



## dead_radish

Okay, I lied - I've got another request, and a bit of an odd one.

Shizra is a gunmage (Custom class - basically a partial caster that bonds with a pistol, much like an AU Mageblade).  Here's his description:

Shizra is slightly built, tending towards scrawny, though the word rangy would probably be the best description.  He's tall, perhaps 5'10", and seems taller both because of his lean build, and a black leather hat that is rarely off his head.  His hair is black and straight, pulled in to a braid that hangs down his back, and his face seems to always sport the beginnings of a beard and mustache, though it rarely passes beyond stubble.

His clothing, for the most part, is simple and unadorned - he wears a pair of black breeches and a simple white sailor's shirt, with several belts bearing a number of pouches and sheaths.  Over top of that is typically a leather coat of fine quality - the coat is impeccably tailored, and obviously crafted by a master.  Two of the belts bear strangely shaped sheaths which hold what are obviously a pair of pistols, for those familiar with the weapons.  On his right hip, a large Dragon Pistol sits, intricately detailed in some sort of blue runic script.  On his left, a smaller Sting, black, but picked out in white shell of some kind, rides low.  He tends to rest his hands on the pistols when they're not otherwise occupied, but that's rare.

Shizra is extremly personable, speaking with passion more often that not - he gestures with his hands when he is interested, his movements quick and controlled.  He is quick to laugh or smile, but walks with a seriousness that speaks of competence to match his weapons.


He's basically a fantasy world version of a gunslinger, down to the hat and stubble.  If he were to sport a half-burned cigar, it wouldn't be out of place....


----------



## NarlethDrider

Is it 'bad form' if I want to draw a character that somebody else has drawn & post it? I'm not trying to 'out-do' anyone (especially considering how rusty I am at the moment  ), but I'm trying to make myself do one drawing a day & frankly I prefer to draw for others.  
Though it is fun to draw the naztyz that my poor pcs will face 

BTW Graywolf, I hadnt fergotten ya---stuff will be on the way soon


----------



## BOZ

go for it, i say.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> BTW Graywolf, I hadnt fergotten ya---stuff will be on the way soon




Cool,  I look forward to it.

GW


----------



## Bobitron

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Is it 'bad form' if I want to draw a character that somebody else has drawn & post it?




I don't think anyone would mind, and I'd love to see multiple takes on some of these characters.


----------



## dead_radish

Yeah, I'd say as long as you don't post it saying "Man, that no talent hack XYZ did a drawing, but I felt sorry for you, and did a *real* one" you'll be fine.  

Course there are still a lot of undrawn characters here too, some just recently posted....


----------



## Michael Morris

What might be fun is to set up a way to bin character illustration requests.  A thought.

Anyway, I'm looking for some oyasini interpretations over in this thread. if anyone's interested.


----------



## mui d'opano

Is there an artist who would be willing to draw a female human cleric PC of mine? If so, post or email and I'll provide character details.
Thanks.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

NarlethDrider said:
			
		

> Is it 'bad form' if I want to draw a character that somebody else has drawn & post it? I'm not trying to 'out-do' anyone





If your talking about something I have drawn, I would't take offense. It would be cool to see some elses take, besides I looked at your art from your sig, Very Nice.

Sorry I haven't drawn lately, been real busy DMing my 1st campaign in 15 years. Hopefully I'll get a chance soon.


Bastion


----------



## eigam

Bastion, Nice stuff Man, keep it up.
I was browsing before I went to lunch and saw this post.
I know it's been a while, and I apologize if any one else illustrated him already.

From Red Rok some time last year.


> "Torc Thunderaxe
> Barbarian - 8 / Fighter - 2 (working torwards Frenzied Beserker PrC)
> 6'7" 255# Blue eyes Blonde hair
> 
> Looks a lot like Arnie did in Conan. Torc is very much a beastmaster type barbarian. Loves to rage into battle with no thought to himself. Only to get the first hit in as to give a better chance for his comrades to be victorious.
> 
> Torc possessions include a Suit of Celestial Armor, Adamantine Large Shield with a Star Ruby set in the middle and 14 Tiger-eye Tourquise radiating from the center. over his armor Torc wears a Great Coat made from a Dire Lion's pelt. The mane is drapped across the shoulders with 6 Bloodstones as the buttons (think Ghetto-fabulous). He wears a necklace with 2 White Dragon cannies hanging from it. Torc weapons include a Huge Frost Great Axe where the blades look like the are made from living ice. Torc final possession is a Furious Great Axe made from Adamantine w. mithral enlays of Dwarven runes.
> 
> Later in Torc level progression he will acquire a Dire Bear as an Animal Companion, so if you want to draw that in.
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance




I took some liberties on this one.  I just made him look more the big badass then really following what he had on.  I'm not sure what Celestial armor looks like, and I didn't include the shield.
Hope the character is still alive, and that you like him Red Rok.


----------



## eigam

I don't think that link was working,
here's another.
Torc Red Rok's character


----------



## BastionLightbringer

eigam, nice pic. Love that tricep. 

Nice to see some new art here. Hopefully this thread will pic up again.

Bastion


----------



## dead_radish

Very nice work!

Feel free to browse back and find any of my requests, if you're bored.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid

I feel a little weird asking for someone to draw a portrait for me, as I am still pretty new to the boards, but I am currently in two really good games and would love to add a pic to the profile. I will write out the description as best I can, and any artistic liberties are welcome.

Toskar Trollbane
Dwarven Fighter 1
Age: 52
Height: 5'
Weight: 160
Hair: Red
Eyes: Blue

Broad of shoulders and chest, Toskar is strong without having the chiseled defination most seem to associate with strength. Unlike many of his kin, Toskar's beard is only partially kept under control with simple strips of leather cord, and he has almost given up hope of ever getting his thick mane of red hair under control as well.

He currently works as a bouncer at the Tipped Tankard, and uses a iron studded greatclub to keep the peace in the establishment. He does have a suit of scale mail armor as well as a dwarven waraxe, with part of the axehead missing from one of the sides. The armor is plain, but functional, as it was given to him when he began his militia training with his clan, and the same is true of the axe. Now, even though he has left his clan to grow some on his own, he can't force himself to exchange his gear.

When he works in the bar, which is every night basically, Toskar wears a simple canvas short sleeved shirt, plain brown trousers, and a pair of sturdy boots. His club is always beside him, and only if he expects a major influx of riff raff would he bring in his axe.

Here is the second character:

Dengar Tonhil
Earth Genasi Fighter 1
Age: 23
Hair: Bald
Eyes: Black
Height: 5'7
Weight: 160

Equipment: Scale Mail, Flail, 10 Javelins, 2 Throwing Axes, Backpack w/bedroll, waterskin, 3 days rations, sculpting tools, Flint & Steel, whetstone

Description

Dengar Tonhil from a distance looks like any other militia member you might pass on the road. While broad at the shoulder and chest, he is of average height and weight, but as you look closer, it is easy to see the differences between Dengar and those he travels with.

Dengar's body is slate in color and his very flesh seems closer to stone than skin in its texture and appearance. Black eyes, deeply set underneath his craggy brow, stare out at all he passes, and while he does not mean any harm, it does not ease the discomfort it causes.

His armor is well cared for, as are his weapons, and although he will never serve as mounted cavalry, Dengar has proved his mettle in the minor skirmishes he has been involved in during his training with the militia.


I hope I posted enough for anyone interested to be able to give it a twirl, and I promise anything is far better than the stick figures I could draw. Thanks in advance to anyone interested.


----------



## Kathaer

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=124964

Please... help us... make our pgs ... LIVE ^_^


----------



## Presto2112

*Goliath, anyone?*

I'm going to throw a character concept out there, for anyone who has either drawn a goliath, or someone who would be willing to take it on.

Gumak "Hulkslayer" Omkalugol is a massive Goliath fighter / barbarian, who has spen most of his time with the dwarf clans who live within the mountains that Gumak's Mavath Tribe roam upon.  As a result, his clothing, armor, and weapons all possess a distinctly dwarven flavor.  As a prominent member of the Dwarves' military, Gumak is immensely strong, even for his race, and absolutley drips with weaponry.  Many of the lithoderms that appear on his body are adorned with piercings, depicting images many of the subterranean beasts he has bested in combat.  He displays as much of his mottled skin as possible, for he has pride in his goliath heritage and believes his unique mottling marks him as something truly special.  He wears a masterfully crafted chain shirt which loosely fits his torso, and his hands are protected by a pair of spiked gauntlets.  His weapon of choice is a gigantic heavy flail, but always has more than one other weapon at reach.  Typically he can also be seen carrying a couple of daggers, a longbow, and a large greataxe slung on his back.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Gumak "Hulkslayer" Omkalugol*



			
				Presto2112 said:
			
		

> I'm going to throw a character concept out there, for anyone who has either drawn a goliath, or someone who would be willing to take it on.
> 
> Gumak "Hulkslayer" Omkalugol is a massive Goliath fighter / barbarian, who has spen most of his time with the dwarf clans who live within the mountains that Gumak's Mavath Tribe roam upon.  As a result, his clothing, armor, and weapons all possess a distinctly dwarven flavor.  As a prominent member of the Dwarves' military, Gumak is immensely strong, even for his race, and absolutley drips with weaponry.  Many of the lithoderms that appear on his body are adorned with piercings, depicting images many of the subterranean beasts he has bested in combat.  He displays as much of his mottled skin as possible, for he has pride in his goliath heritage and believes his unique mottling marks him as something truly special.  He wears a masterfully crafted chain shirt which loosely fits his torso, and his hands are protected by a pair of spiked gauntlets.  His weapon of choice is a gigantic heavy flail, but always has more than one other weapon at reach.  Typically he can also be seen carrying a couple of daggers, a longbow, and a large greataxe slung on his back.




Presto,

Well I figured I'd give a Goliath a try. I Didn't know what they were, so I looked it up. I hope this is close to what you wanted.






Bastion


----------



## Presto2112

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Presto,
> 
> Well I figured I'd give a Goliath a try. I Didn't know what they were, so I looked it up. I hope this is close to what you wanted.
> 
> Bastion




That is one awesome sketch!  I wouldn't wanna meet this guy in a dark alley!

One picky detail, however.  a heravy flail is a two-handed weapon, but i digress.

I bow to you, sir...


----------



## Two-Gun Kid

Bastion..that pic of the goliath looked great.

If you ever get bored, I would love to see your take on Toskar or Dengar, and while I know it sounds like I'm begging to see them. Its because I am..

Either way, look forward to seeing you do more pieces as you can.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I'm glad you like him. Sorry about the flail.


Two-gun, I am actually starting Toskar now, so look for him tonight or maybe tomorrow night. Unless I get unexpectedly busy, I should finish today.


Bastion


----------



## Two-Gun Kid

Thank you so much..

I can't wait to see him...and then show him off to the guys on the thread..


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Toskar*

Here is my attempt at Toskar. I hope it is what you wanted. It is kind of a quick sketch, I wish I had more time but my gaming group is getting on my case for not drawing our current PC's.







Bastion


----------



## dead_radish

Just a note to all the artists.

I hate each and every one of you.  I'm doing some research into ways to steal talent from people via the internet, in hopes of gaining some from you, but it's not going so well.

A quick sketch.  BAH!  

  You guys never fail to impress me.


----------



## Two-Gun Kid

BastionLB.....

I know this is going to sound corny and what not, but that is PERFECT!!!!!

The beard, the hair, everything. Plus you even threw in a nose that looks like it has been broken and set wrong.  He looks even better than what I pictured in my mind.

Thank you again so much for doing this...

TGK


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Glad you liked it Two-gun.

Hey Radish, thanks for the compliments, but when I say quick sketch, I mean just light pencils with a small amount of shading. That took about 45min to an hour total, but because of my busy RL, its more like 15min here, 10min here.


----------



## Kathaer

my pgs... boooohoooo! i'm crying!


----------



## Testament

*My request*

Some great work here, I'm still getting over Chain Lightning's epic work!  Hoping someone picks up my character

Lukas Brauer
Male Human (Oeridian) Druid 10/Nature's Warrior 1
Age: 25
Height: 6'
Weight: 82 kg (sorry, don't know lbs)
Hair: Long, tangled and brown
Eyes: Hazel

Equipment:
Irridescent blue sphere Ioun Stone, Spiked club, Darkwood Heavy shield, three darts, a sickle worn on a leather cord around his neck, a simple silver ring, and a suit of enchanted (Wild) Full plate made from a colossal centipede.  All of it looks heavily used.


Description:
Lukas was never like the other children in his stadt.  When they were out playing with one another, he was off climbing trees and exploring the edge of the Vesve Forest, and warnings about things that lived in there or lessons about how family and clan are the basis of Perrenland life only served to encourage him.  So it really came as no suprise when he went missing for three days shortly after he turned 14, only to come to his home, gather his things and leave again, telling his family that he intended to become of servant of Oerth and a priest of the Old Faith.

11 years later, he's become the self-proclaimed Predator King of Perrenland, and his appearance reflects that.  His armour is always splattered with the blood of his latest kill, be it something he's hunted for food, or an enemy he's felled in battle.  His long brown hair usually has a twig or two caught in it, whilst the lower part is also stained with blood.  Despite that, he stays (relatively) clean shaven, usually explaining that he does so since getting food or blood caught in a beard would dull his sense of smell.  He has learned to be a patriotic Perrender, seeing his home nation as his territory and ward, and wears a long red skirt with a white belt, the colours of Perrenland's heraldry.  His wickedly barbed club usually sits on a loop affixed to the belt, since he far prefers to fight in animal form.

While he tends to eat many of his kills (hey, why waste meat, and most animals have a bite attack!), he does practice the Perrenland custom of taking trophies from particulaly impressive kills.  Thus he has hanging from his belt a slightly bent wand, a dragon's claw, five small bones tied lengthwise, descending down to the smallest (from a fighter's hand), the very tip of a giant spider's leg, and the preserved eyestalk of a Beholder he blinded and killed is used to tie shut the small bag that holds his spell components and two pearls of power.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Oh, and for those unfamiliar with Greyhawk, Oeridians are somewhat Mediterranean in appearance.


----------



## kenobi65

Here's another request.  If anyone's willing to take a shot at this, I'd be thrilled!

Induron Altarin is a male desert elf, in the Legends of the Shining Jewel campaign (similar to an RPGA campaign, but independent of that organization).

Induron is a battle sorcerer (a variant class from Unearthed Arcana, which gains some martial abilities in exchange for reduced spellcasting ability).  As elves go, he's fairly tall and muscular (5'5", 120 lbs., 14 Strength), with dark grey hair and grey skin (typical coloration for desert elves in this world).

He wears traditional desert attire: billowy shirt and pants, a colorful brocaded vest, a head scarf, sandals, and a loose cloak over all. When on an adventure, he also wears a chain shirt. He carries a fine scimitar, and a shortbow.

(If you have a copy of Unearthed Arcana, there's an illustration of a female desert elf in the chapter on variant races -- if this illustration were male, it'd be about perfect.)

Finally, I'd want to be able to re-post the illustration on my web page -- so if you'd have an issue with that, it'd probably be best that we not work together.

Thank you in advance for any illustrations!

Mike Mistele


----------



## thebeeve

Ok, I have a request pretty please.

The character's name is Blackmask.

He's a wizard/ guild wizard/ archmage

About 6ft.
180lbs
He wears caped, rich multilayered black robes with the hood up always
He wears a white metal mask that covers his entire face except for 2 holes for the eyes and some slits for breathing.
His noticable items are a magical ring, a wooden staff, and a wand an ornate artifact level wand.
He has the typical mage belt of pouches and spell components.

Most people think he is evil but he's REALLY just not a people person. 

I would be really appreciative if someone could put this guy on paper for me.


----------



## Kathaer

hey, please... i like your draws, would you mind to draw my chars? ... i posted them a week ago on portraitS request. ^_-


----------



## Allura

*Akeru*

Well, since it looks like this thread is back on top again, let me see if I can interest someone in a slightly different project, a character from Shadowrun.  If you haven't heard of it, Shadowrun's set about 60 years in the future of Earth and is a cyberpunk with fantasy elements. The PCs are usually criminals ("shadowrunners") who, most often, are hired by one corporation to steal something from another (prototype, data, people, whatever...).  

So, my character is Akeru, a physical mage.    Her magic manifests as both superior physical abilities as well as spells, spirit summoning and perceiving astral space. Her magic has a Japanese slant to it: the spirits she summons look like her female ancestors (and usually give her an earful <g>), she uses calligraphy or katas to focus, etc.

She used to be a vampire - yes, "used" to be.  Technically she has some remnants of this in her apperance, but I'd prefer if it stayed subtle.

Stats:
Race: Human, Japanese (3/4)-American
Height: 5'1"
Hair: Black, straight, and long (mid-back)
Eyes: brown
Age: 23 (well, 29, actually, but she looks 23)
Weight: Slender (not sure of the number)

Weapons: She almost always has/wields a katana/wakazashi set, both magical.  The katana enhances her fighting skills, and the wakazashi enhances her magic.  She also has a (modern) bow in a back harness, and a collection of knives in various spots (thigh, back, boot).

Clothing:  Usually tailored, expensive clothes.   Armored (leather) jacket.  

Description: Akeru is the team leader, and most of her friends are her fellow shadowrunners.  She's formed them into an elite team; they really can pick & choose their jobs, and they act as true professionals.  Mr. Johnson knows better then to mess with them, because he'll simply lose one of the most valuable street assets available.  Not only that, but they're perfectly capable of surviving, then coming back for revenge.  At the same time, this is a team that will go out of it's way to use non-lethal methods, because security guards are "just doing their jobs."  She's three-quarters Japanese; the rest is UCAS "mutt".  She started off as a physical adept, then was turned into a vampire by her former lover.  Relatively recently, though, events transpired which made her human again - something theoretically impossible.  In exchange, she seems to have aquired the powers of a shaman as well.  She now carries the wakazashi that is the mate to the katana she has carried for years.  Both weapons are as much a part of her as anything else.  She avoids guns, a strange quirk to have in the time period the year 2058.  She has many skills, everything from fighting to flying a plane, and frankly, has too much money - she owns 2 motorcycles, a fancy van, and a boat!  She 'runs because she doesn't know anything else to do.  She was taught to be a leader, to be a manager, and chose to be a fighter; now she leads "her team," and is determined that they should be the best of the best....and always survive.

Note: I attempted to do a portrait using Heromachine, and it's up on my blog if you want a closer look here: She's the middle picture.

Thank you very much to anyone who does this portrait!


----------



## Melkor

Chain Lightning -

Please contact me regarding your art via email.

Thanks!


----------



## Verbatim

While I felt bad about doing this at first, I realized that maybe there might be an artist having a stumped day and would want to get the juices flowing with a side project. So, I am submitting my first request for char drawing here on the boards.

Zeric
Hexblade of St Cuthbert

6'2" tall, 200 wt, 20 yrs old
Black hair w/goatee, Emerald eyes, Tanned skin

Standing a little over six foot in height, with broad shoulders and muscular physique, Zeric cuts an imposing figure with just his physical presence. His emerald eyes are set deep in his features and a thick puckered scar runs from the corner of his right eye down to the middle of his neck. He keeps his dark black hair cut short, and while still a young man, he looks much older, and gray streaks are already appearing in his hair.

Zeric's stare is often a cold one, and his face is normally set in a grimace. He constantly wars with his training as a servant to Hextor, and his desire to show the world he is not a product of his environment.

His chain mesh shirt is a plain one, with several of the links not quite being uniform with the others, and the morningstar is also equally unadorned. Deer horn pommeled daggers rest in the sheathes of his well worn boots, and a fraying brown cloak is worn when he expects the weather to be bad.

I know the description is a little sparse, and I apologize, but short of saying an unmasked Batman, there is no other way of describing him. Zeric firmly believes in might makes right and he uses that might to help those who can't help themselves.

I would love to see someone's take on him, and if you could work a holy symbol in as either a necklace or on his gauntlets, that would be cool also.

Thanks...


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Thaddeus Graishel - D20 Modern character

Thaddeus stands at five foot eight inches and is half American half Indian. He is very broad and quite muscular. His skin is light brown. He wears a black vest over his chest that he commonly wears open, leaving the middle of his chest exposed. He wears light blue jean shorts.

T his waist he has a belt where he has a gun holder on his left, where he keeps his 9MM pistol.

He never smiles and always seems to have a bad attitude because his face appears to be scrunched. He has narrow brown eyes and has a thick nose. His lips are thick and are quite wide. 

Thaddeus always carries an AK 47 at ready in his right hand.


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Valek Tharesain - Arcana Evolved character

Valek is a male Litorian that has become a 4th level evolved Litorian

Vlaek stands at seven feet tall. He is skilled in the use of a Maul. He wears simple clothes and the color of them match the color of his fur, which is dark brown.

Valek is as quick as he is strong. His Dex and Strength scores are 20.

He carries himself with great pride, and commonly treats other with more respect than they might deserve.


----------



## iwatt

Vardis Telamon is an old (but not yet useless) duelist. Thanx in advance.


----------



## Hussar

A humble request for a portrait.  Naw, that's out of character.  Korbach Angist, Priest of the Most Holy of Flames, follower of St. Cuthbert and judge of all sinners demands to be seen.  May the Fire guide your path and purify your soul.

Korbach Angist, Half Fire Elemental/Priest of Cuthbert is out to convert all who choose to follow and incinerate those who don't.

Background:  The fourth son of a minor trading house, Kobach was sent to the temple of the Pure Blue Light at the young age of 8.  The temple was and is, a small backwater shrine dedicated to the stern god St. Cuthbert.  It's only claim to fame is the fact that the temple is situated on a natural gas deposit which the priests have tapped to create the Pure Blue Light.  The flame burns day and night and has done so for over a century.  Those brought to the temple who have committed the most heinous of crime, treachery, are thrown into the fire so that their impurities may be burned away.

The temple is quite out of the way and has given birth to a rather strange cult of St. Cuthbert.  The cult of the Pure Flame believes that fire is the chosen form of St. Cuthbert.  In the dogma of the cult, earth is invisioned as static, dead, and unintelligent.  Air is that which feeds the purity of flame, but is subservient.  Water is treacherous.  It changes form to invade the purity of the body as mist, or drowns the righteous man in waves or makes the earth treacherous beneath the feet of the believer.  Only fire can answer the treachery of water.  Fire can burn away the water, causing the believer to become pure once again.  Those who deserve divine retribution must be burned away so that the righteous can once again take their rightful place.

Korbach has set out from the temple of the Pure Blue Light on a mission to convert non-believers and spread the word of the cult of the Pure Flame.  It is his fervent hope that he can one day build a great temple to St. Cuthbert that all may come to and be purified in the holiest of conflagrations.


----------



## Kathaer

*Alexis Des Noirs*

He is born... an Arcanist (sort of Necromancer Mage)... Alexis Des Noirs from Richemoulot, Ravenloft. 
I will be very glad if you would like to draw him better than i did...


He is:
35 years old,
Human, white long hair, light blue eyes,
EVIL LEGAL

FO 9
DE 9
CO 9
WI 15
IN 16
CH 9

His dresses are sort of french "interview with the vampire" style.. black ones.
he's got a diary, who writes with the blood of his enemies.
he's an abile Main-Gauche fighter, and he knows also how to use a knife.
He can control undeads..

and he has a special magic object, the "crown of given death" that gives him an additional life point per level.

well.. that's made as a silver "head Ring" opened in the front, closed with two little skulls.


----------



## Kathaer

do u like him? ^


----------



## Hunter

Hello Kathaer!

I did this sketch of Alexis Des Noirs. Let me know what changes you would like and I will go to grey tones if you dig.

Hunter


Online Portfolio: http://www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls
e-mail: hunterm@mindspring.com


----------



## Hunter

Hey Hussar, I would like to draw your character Korbach Angist.
Could you post a physical description of him?

Hunter


----------



## AOS

I'm working on one or two requests I've seen, but if someone has time could they post up a list of who's been done and who hasn't?

It took me a while to figure out if one of the one's I liked had been done    Whilst I wouldn't mind having a go at some of the characters already drawn, it would be better to do those that haven't LOL


----------



## Kathaer

Hunter said:
			
		

> Hello Kathaer!
> 
> I did this sketch of Alexis Des Noirs. Let me know what changes you would like and I will go to grey tones if you dig.
> 
> Hunter
> 
> 
> Online Portfolio: http://www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls
> e-mail: hunterm@mindspring.com




Changes!?--- HE IS PERFECT! .. GO GO TO GREY TONES! HE'S WONDERFUL! ... NICE HAND MAN!!!
... the bread and moustaches were originally White... but if you want, keep 'em the color you think.. ... but i pref. white... more in line with the char. ...

by the way.. your sketch is fantastic. I wonder to see him grey tones!

I like your style. Would you like to draw my other Ravenloft Character? Keel Tarqham?

He is a half elf from Goltown, Greyhawk, 2 warrior 2 sorceror.
His mother was a big sorceroress, but he lost her when he was 4. so.. he's been educated by his father, Harguile, in the Art of Sword. he uses a bastard sword (a Violet (www.swords.cz)... by the way... similar to Aragorn's one..)
he's hansome... 18 charisma and he likes girls. He can use "Dancing Lights" to create games, as circus style, and... now he does play while an half-vistana bard, Christopher, plays his violin. they get a lot of money toghether!!
well.. 

Keel is 1.79 tall, slim but strong, long black hair, green eyes, black bread and moustaches. now he uses to keep his ears covered, 'cause of ravenloft... (his first city was Falkovnia...)
well..

Keel:

FO 16
CO 11
DE 15
WI 12
IN 11
CH 18

he wears a chainmail, blue pants, boots
 all in 1200/1100 medieval style.. with some elements taken by the 16th century.. 'cause of ravenloft... so.. a cape.. and.. belts... and whathever! ^_-  

He's a +11 in animal lore, and a +5 in entertaining..

he likes to evocate monsters and keep pets.. he's got a cat, called "Talasek"  a little cat (1 month aged) with white, red, and black skin.
he's Chaotic Neutral

Thanks in advancE!


----------



## dead_radish

AOS said:
			
		

> I'm working on one or two requests I've seen, but if someone has time could they post up a list of who's been done and who hasn't?
> 
> It took me a while to figure out if one of the one's I liked had been done    Whilst I wouldn't mind having a go at some of the characters already drawn, it would be better to do those that haven't LOL




Why not?  

I'm going to put the name, requester name, and the post number/page, listed in order from most recent to oldest.


----------



## Kathaer

good job! ... ^_^ 11 pages of "DRAW ME THIS! DRAW ME THAT!" HHEHEHE (3 pages are mine! ^_^)


----------



## AOS

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Why not?
> 
> I'm going to put the name, requester name, and the post number/page, listed in order from most recent to oldest.




Thank you   there's only so much slacking I can get away with and it's being pushed by drawing instead of doing accounts.

Although saying it helps focus the mind is a good excuse


----------



## dead_radish

I went back to the beginning of the year for requests.  If anyone wants something from before that, I'd suggest either being more motivated than me, and noting it, or just reposting it.  

Korbach Angist, by Hussar.  Post 411, page 11.  DnD.
Vardis Telamon, by iwatt.  Post 410, page 11. DnD.
Valek Tharesainm,by Frukathka.  Post 409, page 11. AE.
Thaddeus Graishel, by Frukathka.  Post 408, page 11. d20 Modern.
Zeric, by Verbatim.  Post 407, page 11.  DnD.
Akeru, by Allura.  Post 405, page 11.  Shadowrun.
Blackmask, by thebeeve.  Post 403, page 11.  DnD.
Induron Altarin, by kenobi65.  Post 402, page 11.  DnD variant.
Lukas Brauer, by Testament.  Post 401, page 11.  DnD.
Shizra, by Dead_Radish.  Post 375, page 10.  AE.
Elven twins, by punkorange.  Post 374, page 10.  DnD.
A kobold, by A Crazy Fool.  Post 373, page 10.  DnD.

And finally 
V'kan'ri, by Dead_Radish.  Post 422, page 11.  AE.


----------



## dead_radish

And my next request.    This is for someone that would like a real challenge, I think....

V'kan'ri.  V'kan'ri is a Dracha, from Arcana Evolved.  Basically, a draconic type PC.  He's fully evolved, with 4 champion of death levels, and 1 warmain level, so his wings are fully functional, and perhaps 7' wide, and his claws and teeth are fully usable.  I don't have a real clear image of him - I know he's very strong, and very tough.  He wears a suit of +3 called Definitive Harness (though it's Called, so he often doesn't have it on), and wields a trident, an exotic spear with a small shield halfway down the shaft, and his natural weapons.  His left claw is slightly over-sized, and he has an extremely powerful tail (Tail Slap and Improved Natural Weapon feats), and can breathe a cone of cold.  

He's also a runechild of war, so he has a number of runes covering his body.  We're testing a lot of new stuff with him.  

Drawing him would require a lot of familiarity with AE, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Hunter

No problem Kathaer!
I will make the changes you require and tighten this pic up in grey tones.


Hunter


----------



## kenobi65

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I went back to the beginning of the year for requests.  If anyone wants something from before that, I'd suggest either being more motivated than me, and noting it, or just reposting it.




Thanks for that summarization, DR.  Though, I admit, I'd given up on my request, since no one had shown any interest.  But, I'd still love an illo of Induron, if someone's willing to take up the request.


----------



## thebeeve

Wow, the activity in this thread really picked up today didn't it?


----------



## Kathaer

yes it did!


----------



## Kathaer

HUNTER >> I'll be very proud and honored if you'll choose to publish some of my characters (ex. Alexis Des Noirs) in one of your publications (i'm watching your website and i'm discovering that you work .. or have worked for Necromancer Games, Kenzer & Co., Azathot Games, Bayonet Games, Mystice Eye Games and Hammerdog Games ). Alexis is a Great character in my own opinion, not as great as keel like particularization, because "keel" is something like a standard evolved playable character. Alexis is cupe. his voice is always a trouble. His aspect is something unusual.. the cape.. he looks like a vampire.. but he isn't .. he's a wizard. well.. id you drew it that way, maybe you like it as i do, so, if you need a permission to publish it, man, you've got it! (i don't ask money or something, but.. ^_- if you'll publish it, send me a copy by airmail! ^_-)


----------



## Hunter

Hello Kathaer,

I have no problem with this idea. I would have to ask the publisher first, but I doubt that would be a problem. They would end up owning the final image of course, concepts and character designs and all that. Currently I am just working on private commissions.

Hunter

Online portfolio: http://www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls

E-mail: hunterm@mindspring.com


----------



## Kathaer

in my opinion, if somebody can create something amazing enough to affascinate others, he should. So if the publisher need my help... i love to create strange and amazing charachters. as i repeat, i don't want money... well.. if they comes.. ^_^ but i'm not looking for that.


----------



## Hunter

Hey Dead Radish!
I would like to draw V'kan'ri but I don't have Arcana Evolved. Could you post the racial description from that book of the Dracha? With that plus what you've already posted would be enough.

Thanks!

Hunter





			
				dead_radish said:
			
		

> And my next request.    This is for someone that would like a real challenge, I think....
> 
> V'kan'ri.  V'kan'ri is a Dracha, from Arcana Evolved.  Basically, a draconic type PC.  He's fully evolved, with 4 champion of death levels, and 1 warmain level, so his wings are fully functional, and perhaps 7' wide, and his claws and teeth are fully usable.  I don't have a real clear image of him - I know he's very strong, and very tough.  He wears a suit of +3 called Definitive Harness (though it's Called, so he often doesn't have it on), and wields a trident, an exotic spear with a small shield halfway down the shaft, and his natural weapons.  His left claw is slightly over-sized, and he has an extremely powerful tail (Tail Slap and Improved Natural Weapon feats), and can breathe a cone of cold.
> 
> He's also a runechild of war, so he has a number of runes covering his body.  We're testing a lot of new stuff with him.
> 
> Drawing him would require a lot of familiarity with AE, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Wyldemage

If anyone might need a creative spark, here is my most recent character:

   Jharlek
    -1/2 elf, Chaotic Neutral, 30ish in apparent age
    -Ranger 5/ Abjurer 7/ Witch(Mage) Hunter 4
    -5'9"(1.74 M); a lean 160 lbs(72.7 Kilos)
    -Long, Straight Raven Black Hair
    -Grim, piercing eyes. Left is Milky White, Right an Emerald Green
    -Branded with the name "Anshar'neroth" on right forearm, A vertical scar from forehead   
     to mid-cheek over left eye
    -A single tattoo on left forearm of flowing vibrant blue runes(Elvish?)

Jharlek's equipment is an eclectic mix of early medieval(c. 1200) to colonial America(c. mid 1600s). He generally wears a fur trimmed cloak, high boots, several belts with (spell component)pouches and small sacks, a mithril chain shirt beneath his outer garments, and dons a bolero style oiled leather hat. His obvious weaponry includes an ornate hand crossbow, an obviously magical bow, twin short swords, a warhammer, and several daggers. Other equipment includes bone scroll cases, two wands, masterwork manacles, assorted charms and talismans, a torch, and silvered stakes.

Having been sold into a wizard's slavery by his own grandfather(a mage of no small repute), Jharlek is a grim and determined hunter of all users of the arcane arts. His career began the day he escaped the clutches of Anshar'neroth, and was summoned to the Oerthian hive of scum and villiany known as Rook Roost by a diety of great power but unknown name or visage. Since that time he has defeated many mages and other dabblers of evil intent, and continues his search for both Anshar'neroth, and his grandfather.


----------



## phreakphit

*what the hey*

This is actually a long time character I've played on a fantasy d&d style roleplaying mud, I'll try to convert it over to d&d type stats as best as I can.

Canter (no last name or house)

Class: 20Fighter/15Ranger (I realize this seems extremly high, but the character is among the most powerful in the game both phyically and politically)
Race: Albino Elf
height 6'2
Hair: Short cropped white and spiky
Eyes: White and pupilless (you'd have to read the mythos of the game to see why this is possible)
Weight: Circa 150  Muscular, but more of a streamed line muscle typical of fey than conan the barbarian bulding type muscles.
Age: 40 (like being late twenties early thirties human years)

Equipment
Canter's most noticeable peice of equipment is his brown draghonhide trench style coat with a collar that reaches half way up his face.  (I modeled this much after Aurons from final fantasy x)  He carries a sword and an axe, and wears much of the typical amor/equipment for a ranger.  On his belt is a mark which has two swords crossing over a black obelisk, this signifies him as Captain of the Lawkeepers of Airu. (biggest city in world)

Description
Canter was a ranger.  Was, being the key word.  He had raised himself without parents in the wood, and quickly learned to provide for himself.  He was a good person who would never strive not to harm other intelligent beings, and most certainly not kill one.  Was, being the key word.  He spent much of his early life this way, only entering cities to sell skins, and repair the weapons and armor he needed to keep his way of life.  Then, he entered Airu. The crown jewel of the world.  To say he was lost in the beginnnig is akin to saying it hurts a bit when you are stabbed twenty five times in the chest.  But he quickly made friends, was shown around, and soon grew to love the city.  So much, he didn't leave.  While he still ventures out into the woods for small adventure, and a good hunt, his greatest life is within the city.  Over time he grew on people, gained trust, and was put into positions of leaderships.  Eventually he was even Captain of the Lawkeepers, the police force of this great nation.  But it would be this, that would change him.  He would have to fight people more.  Harm them more.  Eventually he was forced to kill something more than an animal for the first time.  And with each decision made in leadership, he hardened some.  No longer the life loving elf of the woods, he was growing into an elf who did what needed to be done to ensure the safety of those who couldn't protect themselves.  Then the military attacked.  The cities own protective force, those who were supposed to keep the outside dangers at bay, was now the danger.  They had been trained by Canter.  Shown how to fight, and to even decimate an enemy.  And they did.  Killing most of Canters lawkeepers, and throwing many others in jail, the military and its leaders took over Airu on a night that Canter wasn't even present.  This too, hardened Canter.  Before he fought an enemy he didn't like.  Now he would have to fight an enemy that was once a friend.  Each day he trained himself, grew strong, made contacts devised plans.  Each day he made a decision that Canter the Ranger would have never considered.  Each day he changed, just a little more.  Canter is still good.  But not the saint he once was.  Stonger and harder, yet lacking of the innocence that defined him so long ago.  War IS hell, and it changes the very fibre of one's being.

Eh, it's long, sorry.  I can answer any questions though.  Have fun if you try


----------



## Missywelden

*New request*

I would like to request an image of my newest character in D&D.

Name:Trevor Panler
Species: Half Celestial Ghost Elf (Ghost elves are basically thin, glowing tinier elves that have cool perks and look really sweet)
Class: Cleric
Skin: Whitish Blue
Hair: Silver
Eyes: His eyes are all one colour without pupil or iris (from the Ghost elf side of him) and they are light blue
Height:5'2"
Weight: Rather thin *too lazy to get her char sheet*
Description: He is rather thin. He is very happy looking. He has wolf-esque ears and a long and bushy tail, otherwise he looks like a normal elf. He has wings (much to my DM's dismay but he can't argue with the roll of the die ^_~ that are mostly white but shine golden. His hair reaches down to his mid-back. He is quite skinny as I mentioned and is by no means muscualar.
Clothing/Shinies/Floaty Things He Has: He wears a white turlneck shirt, a light brown cloak witha silver clasp, a silver pendant of Pelor (the symbol is just a weird sunish thing), he has brown/goldish boots and darker brown pants. He has black fingerless gloves that go up to his elbows  (the shirt tucks into his gloves). He has two regular silver daggers on each hip and a useless dull grey Ioun stone that floats around his head (it may be painted some kind of blue pattern).

If you have any more questions feel free to e-mail me.


----------



## Stosh

PLEASE DRAW MY CHAR!

Cleric lvl 4

Morian Targis

6'1"
210 pounds
black hair
blue eyes
fair skin
pretty strong
FULL PLATE armor
2 sickles

I am not so good an artist and i hae tried to find pix online or get my uncles to draw the char for me but they are not up to it.... my uncle cameron is actually a very good artist, he draws EXACTLY like marvel artists and he almost worked for them. My uncle jim is very good to but not to the same extent. PLEASE DRA THIS CHAR FOR ME PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Hunter

We need more artists! Help!
I am still in the middle of Alex De Noirs. Where are you guys: Chain, ml3, Bastionlightbringer, babette,...???? We need ya!

Hunter


----------



## BastionLightbringer

*Well...*

I have been lurking these pages again, but have been too busy to draw. I will over the next week or two get some more free time so hopefully I'll get to some of these requests. 


Can't believe how much action this thread is getting recently.

Bastion


----------



## AOS

Well, I've remembered an important truth about drawing, you must keep at it and not stop. I'm going to keep practicing from now on scout's honour.



			
				thebeeve said:
			
		

> Ok, I have a request pretty please.
> 
> The character's name is Blackmask.
> 
> He's a wizard/ guild wizard/ archmage




I'm trying to do this one at the moment. Hopefully will put it up on sunday/monday........ if I can manage to figure out scanning and uploading


----------



## Kathaer

Alexis.. not Alex ^_- heheh ... Thank you hunter... you like it yeah!?


----------



## dead_radish

Hunter: Dracha are humanoid, standing at or taller than human height.  They all have wings ranging from 5-10' wingspan - some are just for gliding, some are capable of clumsy flight, some full on perfect flight.  They are, essentially, humanoid dragons - claws, teeth, tails, scales, natural armor, and the lot.  Some of them can use their claws and teeth in battle (V'kan'ri can), some don't have the development.  They're a fairly new and arrogant race.

Anything else you'd like?


----------



## Hunter

Thank you dead radish!
I looked up Arcana Evolved on the internet as well.
Awesome!

Hunter


----------



## ThorneMD

I would like to request a character drawing.

Lysian Alexael Vako 
He is described as a moderately tall human with well-kept, short hair that is beginning to go gray.  He stands 6’3” and weighs about 235 pounds.  He is built like a soldier and walks with the look of experience. He is commonly seen wearing his black breastplate with an equally black helmet.  He has a two-bladed scimitar with him and a cloak the color of fresh blood flows behind him.

He wields a two bladed scimitar and occasionally also has a javelin with him. His helmet looks like the one in the picture, but colored black.

Thanks to any who try.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Testament said:
			
		

> Some great work here, I'm still getting over Chain Lightning's epic work!  Hoping someone picks up my character.





Flattery will get you no where. Okay, that's not true.   

Here ya go Testament. A drawing of Lukas Brauer. Sorry I've been gone so long. Work and life and general has kept me very busy. Barely time to do my own drawings let alone extra ones on the side. So many good artists have come along and helped out here so I figured I wasn't really needed. But then, Hunter yelled for help so ... here I am. 

I won't have time to do detailed stuff. So, hopefully you guys will be okay with just quick sketches. I'm not going to be able to spend more than maybe a half hour on these babies. I'd love to give you guys my best, but I'm just so swamped lately. 

Anyways, the drawing is quick and sloppy, but I hope you like it anyways. [by the way, what was the max file size again for posting here?]


----------



## AOS

thebeeve said:
			
		

> The character's name is Blackmask.




Hope this is ok. Took me a while, trying to draw a character where there's no emotion on the face is hard. Plus trying to scan at a size that I could upload!


----------



## Testament

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Flattery will get you no where. Okay, that's not true.
> 
> Here ya go Testament. A drawing of Lukas Brauer. Sorry I've been gone so long. Work and life and general has kept me very busy. Barely time to do my own drawings let alone extra ones on the side. So many good artists have come along and helped out here so I figured I wasn't really needed. But then, Hunter yelled for help so ... here I am.
> 
> I won't have time to do detailed stuff. So, hopefully you guys will be okay with just quick sketches. I'm not going to be able to spend more than maybe a half hour on these babies. I'd love to give you guys my best, but I'm just so swamped lately.
> 
> Anyways, the drawing is quick and sloppy, but I hope you like it anyways. [by the way, what was the max file size again for posting here?]




Thanks a bunch!  Nice work, I wasn't expecting anyhing in colour or as UNREAL as "that piece".  If meatspace is busy, then extra double thanks for finding the time for this.


----------



## Hussar

Hunter - I would be slap my arse skippy if you would draw Korbach for me.  Hrm, a description.

*Korbach Angist* Korbach is a stern man, in his early thirties, with a short cropped beard and short straight hair.  His skin has been bronzed by the gift of the holy flame which has changed him from a plain priest into a half-fire elemental.  He carries a heavy mace, and is currently dressed in travel stained by very fine clothes.  When armoured, he prefers the heaviest of plate, but, fate has consipired to steal his armor and has reduced him to wearing a worn suit of hide into battle.  When angered, which is often, smoke sometimes pours from him and his eyes literally flash with fire.  His favourite tactic has become to cover himself with oil, light himself on fire and then charge into battle.  Fear of the purifying flames makes the sinners lose their water.

((Ok, maybe channeled a little too much into the character just there.  Heh.  But, he is an extreme character, very lawful, highly motivated by vengeance and a tendency to light offenders on fire.))

Hope this helps.


----------



## Testament

*Requests from two friends*

A couple of my friends saw the illo of Lukas yesterday, and since one has irregular net access at best, and the other has none, they've asked me to forward their characters to this forum.  And the first especially is so damn kooky and amusing I'd love to see what some of the artists here can do with it.

First up:
_*Frederick the Arrogant, Wandering King of Perrenland (in his mind), the Mad Bard (to everyone else)*_

A tall, goateed man, Frederick is utterly convinced that he is the rightful ruler of Perrenland, and is determined to spread the message of his glorious reign to all citizens of the Cantons.  His ethnic origin is impossible to place, but he cuts an impressive figure in his royal robes, waving around his large, gold bejewelled scepter and wearing his iron crown.  A shimmer surrounds Frederick most of the time as a result of his enchanted cape.

Frederick's favoured method of transportation is a large wagon, a war drum set up in the back in front of an elaborate lectern, a crude megaphone affixed to the lectern.  From here Frederick can spread the good news of his reign, as well as the spiritual message of The Pavillion.  Pulling this wagon is a team of conscripted Gnomes (no, really!), who also act as the support crew for Frederick the Arrogant's trademark item.

Following his wagon at all times is a large team of mules, their job is to carry Frederick's personal God and palace, The Pavillion.  Covering over 100ft when fully set up, and standing two stories tall, The Pavillion acts as Frederick's base of operations when adventuring around Perrenland, in order to protect his Kingdom from its enemies.

Oh, and the player in question has asked that, if possible, there be a scroll across the bottom of the illustration reading "Worship The Pavillion".



And now, _*Longreach Jones*_

Everyone knows that Orcs are big.  Really big.  So are Half-Orcs.  Longreach Jones, however, is big even by their standards.  At 6 foot 11, and over 300 lbs of muscle, Longreach is enormous.  With protuding tusks, the left one broken in a long ago fight, and an eyepatch over his right eye, Longreach looks like an Orc's Orc.  However, unlike most of his kin, Longreach actually has a mind to back up his muscle, which has led to his gaining a position as a Drill Sergeant in the Auszug (he boasts that recruits usually hide from him after the first hour), alongside his old position as pole-arms instructor.

Longreach Jones always looks ready for a fight, carrying either Spectral Slash, his gleaming enchanted Guisarme, or his pride and joy, The Sunblighter, a holy relic of Gruumsh, and the weapon that Longreach intends to wield when he leads his full-blooded Orcish kin in revolution against their cambion overlord, Iuz the Old.  The Sunblighter is a well-worn iron longspear that constantly radiates shadows and darkness when wielded, giving Longreach a sinister appearance.  He almost never removes his battered chainmail, or his massive, steel-toed boots.  Other than a belt with too many pouches to keep track of, and his cape, Longreach is loath to have more than he can carry easily (which is actually quite a lot!) in the field.


----------



## Hunter

Thanks Hussar!

AOS and Chain Lightning great to see your artwork!
Kathaer-I will post Alexis Des Noirs late tonight or early Saturday morning!

~Hunter






			
				Hussar said:
			
		

> Hunter - I would be slap my arse skippy if you would draw Korbach for me.  Hrm, a description.
> 
> *Korbach Angist* Korbach is a stern man, in his early thirties, with a short cropped beard and short straight hair.  His skin has been bronzed by the gift of the holy flame which has changed him from a plain priest into a half-fire elemental.  He carries a heavy mace, and is currently dressed in travel stained by very fine clothes.  When armoured, he prefers the heaviest of plate, but, fate has consipired to steal his armor and has reduced him to wearing a worn suit of hide into battle.  When angered, which is often, smoke sometimes pours from him and his eyes literally flash with fire.  His favourite tactic has become to cover himself with oil, light himself on fire and then charge into battle.  Fear of the purifying flames makes the sinners lose their water.
> 
> ((Ok, maybe channeled a little too much into the character just there.  Heh.  But, he is an extreme character, very lawful, highly motivated by vengeance and a tendency to light offenders on fire.))
> 
> Hope this helps.


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Flattery will get you no where. Okay, that's not true.
> 
> Here ya go Testament. A drawing of Lukas Brauer. Sorry I've been gone so long. Work and life and general has kept me very busy. Barely time to do my own drawings let alone extra ones on the side. So many good artists have come along and helped out here so I figured I wasn't really needed. But then, Hunter yelled for help so ... here I am.




Chain Lightning is back! How's it going? Glad to know your life has been full of challenges and wonderment. Heh.



> I won't have time to do detailed stuff. So, hopefully you guys will be okay with just quick sketches. I'm not going to be able to spend more than maybe a half hour on these babies. I'd love to give you guys my best, but I'm just so swamped lately.




Don't sweat the details, my friend. Always remember that this thread was always meant to be for FREE quick sketches. If an artist wants to take a character concept farther then so be it, but it's NOT a requirement!



> Anyways, the drawing is quick and sloppy, but I hope you like it anyways. [by the way, what was the max file size again for posting here?]




Pfft! Quick and sloppy, please! That's better than I could ever do, period. (Of course, I inherited my father's shaking hands.)

Great image, as always, CL. And again, welcome back, welcome back, welcome back...

Cheers!

Knightfall1972

p.s. This is definitely the longest running thread of all those that I started. (The thread was started way back in August of 2003.) It makes me proud to see all the great artwork done on this thread.


----------



## Knightfall

*En World Free Sketch Request Thread(s) Index*

Okay, I've been working on compiling all the requests from this thread into one word document, including which requests have been done and by who. I didn't attempt to note where on the thread a request sketch was uploaded. (It is updated to end of this post.)

That was too much of a pain.  

Anyway, this document also has links to the Secondary thread, which almost no one knows/knew about as it fell off the main page fairly fast, but I added it to the index anyway.

I also included many additional "FREE" and "request" and "sketch/art" threads created by others to highlight their talents. The list is by no means complete, but I'm not likely to update this again anytime soon.

I'm posting this here, instead of its own thread, because this is one of the first threads that started it all. Of course, Kip the Bold was doing FREE sketches long before I created this thread, but his is basically in full retirement mode.

Anyway, you're welcome, and keep the requests and sketches coming.

Cheers!

Robert Blezard, a.k.a. Knightfall1972
Edmonton, Alberta
Canada

p.s. It was suggested to Acquana, in his thread, that he might want to create a coloring book for kids based on his great sketches. I think an even better idea would be a coloring book that uses many of the black and white sketches from the various threads here on EN World.

It could be put out by E.N. Publishing and the profits could go to charity, What does everyone think? Of course, we'd have to get the artist and requester's permission, but many of us are still here after all this time.


----------



## lonesoldier

*Woah*

Those are amazing. I hate you for being able to draw so well.

Do you think you could do a non-distinct human in a cloak? The hood should be up, so his features should be concealed. His weapon of choice is a longsword, he has a longbow and quiver across his back. He also carries a shield around with him.

Thanks for your time.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Nice job Knightfall1972, that took alot of work. Nice to see you looking after your thread.


----------



## Hunter

Kathaer here is Alexis Des Noirs! I had a blast drawing him, thanks!

Dead Radish-I should have a sketch of your Dracha character by Monday-Tuesday.

Knightfall1972-I think your ideas are great!

Hunter

online folio: http://www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls

email: hunterm@mindspring.com


----------



## Chain Lightning

Here you go Allura, I drew up a sketch of your Shadowrun character Akeru. Hope you like it. 

Not sure if I got the face right. One of the things I like to avoid if I can is drawing a Japanese girl and having her end up looking Chinese. Which I see a lot. I try to throw in some caucasian in since she's 1/4th. But I think in hindsight, its a bit off. Looks like she's more 1/2. I tried to base her look off Japanese celebs like Takako Uehara or Rina Chinen. Not exact duplicate but kinda the same "feel". Anyways, I hope you like it.


Knightfall1972, thankyou for the kind words of encouragement. And also thankyou for the awesome summary list. I feel bad about some of the folks that may have been accidently skipped over. At the moment, I'm just hitting random characters. No particular method really.

Hunter, sweet rendering of Alexis. Well done indeed!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Wow, both of those are great.

Hunter, love the layout of the whole scene, nice job.


Chainlightining, great as always. Even the sketchy background is a nice futuristic touch.


Bastion


----------



## Kathaer

*Great!*



			
				Kathaer said:
			
		

> I like your style. Would you like to draw my other Ravenloft Character? Keel Tarqham?
> 
> He is a half elf from Goltown, Greyhawk, 2 warrior 2 sorceror.
> His mother was a big sorceroress, but he lost her when he was 4. so.. he's been educated by his father, Harguile, in the Art of Sword. he uses a bastard sword (a Violet (www.swords.cz)... by the way... similar to Aragorn's one..)
> he's hansome... 18 charisma and he likes girls. He can use "Dancing Lights" to create games, as circus style, and... now he does play while an half-vistana bard, Christopher, plays his violin. they get a lot of money toghether!!
> well..
> 
> Keel is 1.79 tall, slim but strong, long black hair, green eyes, black bread and moustaches. now he uses to keep his ears covered, 'cause of ravenloft... (his first city was Falkovnia...)
> well..
> 
> Keel:
> 
> FO 16
> CO 11
> DE 15
> WI 12
> IN 11
> CH 18
> 
> he wears a chainmail, blue pants, boots
> all in 1200/1100 medieval style.. with some elements taken by the 16th century.. 'cause of ravenloft... so.. a cape.. and.. belts... and whathever! ^_-
> 
> He's a +11 in animal lore, and a +5 in entertaining..
> 
> he likes to evocate monsters and keep pets.. he's got a cat, called "Talasek" a little cat (1 month aged) with white, red, and black skin.
> he's Chaotic Neutral
> 
> Thanks in advancE!




I REALLY LOVED THE PICTURE! CAN YOU SEND ME ALEXIS IN HIGH RES at ethamir@walla.com? THANKS! My party is so excited.. we all was expecting your post! 

And.. if you want... you can draw Keel.. oh... now he's 2 war/3 sor and i think he will stop the warrior way to concentrate his studies in arcane evocations of Alien creatures (he will become an Alienist.. oh yes.. if he will survive...)

THANK YOU SO MUCH HUNTER! YOU'RE GREAT AT DRAWING!


----------



## Hunter

Thank you very much Chain Lightning and Bastion Lightbringer!!!!
Chain, your sketches are very beautiful drawings.

Kathaer-I will send you a hi res dpi of Alexis. I would like to post it on my portfolio with 'Alexis Des Noirs created by-(your name)' if you are ok with this.


Hunter


----------



## Allura

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Here you go Allura, I drew up a sketch of your Shadowrun character Akeru. Hope you like it.




Ooh!  Many thanks! I love how her eyes are looking straight at you; her expression/face came out really well, I think. And, somehow the katana/wakazashi FITS with that futuruistic look (or I watched too much Highlander and can't tell anymore   )  Thank you very much; I really appreciate you taking the time for this.


----------



## Kathaer

Created By Stefano "kathaer" Pelloni, And I'll Be Very Proud Of It! And Honored!


----------



## Chain Lightning

Thanks for the compliment Hunter. I'm glad you like my drawings. Means a lot coming from a fellow artist. 



			
				Allura said:
			
		

> Thank you very much; I really appreciate you taking the time for this.




You welcome. She was a fun character to draw. In hindsight, if I were to go back and correct anything . . . I think the Katana is probably too short. Aw well . . . I'll have to watch out for that next time. 




			
				janta said:
			
		

> here's my request.  I'm afraid she's not as flashy as some of the PCs posted here, but so be it.
> 
> *Ardana Varshaw, Paladin of Tyr*
> 
> Ardana is a 21-year-old human woman.  She is 5'11", and roughly 150 pounds.  Her long hair is dark brown and worn in a single braid, and her eyes are blue.  She wears a set of half-plate armor and carries a greataxe which glows a light blue.  The most remarkable thing about her is the large, functional pair of mithril wings sprouting from her back*.  Though she has seen much evil in the world, she is still quite a bit naive.
> 
> TIA, and again, sterling work here on this thread!
> 
> --Janta
> 
> *the result of a long, boring river voyage and a Deck of Many Things our DM inflicted upon us....




Not as flashy you say? I think the wings make her pretty flashy right off.    This character seemed pretty cool in my mind so I gave a shot at trying to draw her. Thing is, I wasn't too sure about how the mithril wings looked.  Are they like blades of metal like Archangel's wings from X-Men? Or are they like regular angel wings but, the metal is very fine so you have to look close to see that the wings are actually not natural but indeed made of mithril metal?

Anyways, hope you like it. The great axe is an interesting choice for a lady paladin . . . quite against the trend I usually see. Pretty cool.


----------



## Kathaer

> It could be put out by E.N. Publishing and the profits could go to charity, What does everyone think? Of course, we'd have to get the artist and requester's permission, but many of us are still here after all this time.




Alexis is Yours! (even if Hunter says yes).. and also Keel. if anyone would draw him... Chain? would you? (don't worry Hunter, i wrote you an e-mail ^_^)


----------



## Testament

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> p.s. It was suggested to Acquana, in his thread, that he might want to create a coloring book for kids based on his great sketches. I think an even better idea would be a coloring book that uses many of the black and white sketches from the various threads here on EN World.
> 
> It could be put out by E.N. Publishing and the profits could go to charity, What does everyone think? Of course, we'd have to get the artist and requester's permission, but many of us are still here after all this time.




Don't know about colouring book neccessarily, but an art book of this would rock.  Any characters I request that end up getting done are yours, no question asked!  If you want the requester's real name, then say the word, and I'll e-mail it off to the relevant person.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Chain lightning, another great sketch. Keep up the great work.

Bastion


----------



## Verbatim

I just wanted to say that I think it is great that you guys are giving us all such great sketches, especially when doing so takes time from your personal lives. Thanks again and while I know it may sound corny, I wish I could give you guys something in return besides thanks...


----------



## Hunter

Beautiful artwork Chain!

Hunter


----------



## Hunter

Hello Dead Radish!

Here is a rough sketch of V'kan'ri. Let me know what changes you would like to make for  him and I then I will go to final grey tones.
I was going to have him leaping upon some were-tigers but I didn't know if they were in your game so I didn't add them.

Hunter

online Portfolio: http://www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls

e-mail: hunterm@mindspring.com


----------



## thebeeve

Oh wow, AOS, thanks I actually didn't notice the picture cause I have the previous page bookmarked and I never noticed that there was another page to the thread. 

I know you say that its hard to draw a featurless face but guess what...its evern more featureless  The mask doesn't have any nose or mouth holes, there is a vertical slit on each side for ventilation, and the robes are supposed to be a bit more ornate...but all in  all its a good drawing, I appreciate it. Thank you.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Ok, so here goes...I got three requests, maybe one of them will inspire someone.

And these are all for Arcana Evolved, too.

First is Arcas the Slayer...

Aside from being a bit tall and thin, from a distance, it would be hard to distinguish Arcas from a human.  It wears its hood up most of the time, because it has learned its form can be unsettling to others.  Its cloak is simple, made of brown tanned leather, with a thin gilt edging.  Beneath its cloak it wears comfortable breeches, but prefers to walk barefoot.  It wears a blue tunic that has a complex series of runes embroidered into the front.  Writhing between the runes are embroidered dragons.  On its arms are a pair of bracers made from the skin of a dragon, red with some white scales.  It carries a staff, the mark of a magister.  The staff is made of the tail bones of a dragon, and the top is ringed with teeth from a dragon.  It keeps gloves on its too long fingers.

When it takes its hood down, the face is nothing short of reptilian.  Due to its evolution, Arcas' face is longer and more narrow than a typical mojh, with a crest rising up from the tip of its nose and back over behind its head.  A matching set of crests meets the main one between its brows and curves around the side of the head to meet again in the back.  Its scales are a drab olive green, but if you were to see its arms or legs, you would see stripes of a reddish brown.

Next is Padaras the Hunter:

Padaras is tall for a Sibbecai, and her fur is a darker shade than normal.  One ear is missing its tip from an earlier battle.  She moves with the easy grace of one who spent a lifetime in battle.  Her arms and face bear a tangled mass of scares.  She doesnt look unnattractive because of them, but they are marks of a very rough life.

She carries a sword much different from others of her kind, a greatsword taken from the body of a champion she defeated years ago.  Her helm and mail are also scavenged from other conquests.

Her primary weapon, however is Bloodharp, a longbow made of alternating layers of red wood and black wood, with ivory tips and grip.  Various runes are etched in the ivory in gold leaf.

Her eyes are always in motion, quick to find the best place to use her sword, and she carries herself as a truly civilized person would, not with her tongue hanging out like a mangy dog.

And Finally, Calmenn of the Free Cities:

Calmen, though of average build, carries himself as if he were taller.  His clothes are loose-fitting, allowing great freedom of movement.  His shirt seems to shift in color, sometimes showing hints of yellows, then greens and even blues.  None of the colors are bright, but when a breeze catches him, it almost looks as if water were rippling across his body.  He wears pants made of a tougher material, dyed a deep blue.  He carries no weapon, only a bag on each hip, one larger than the other.  He wears a cloak as wel, and it too seems to float and shimmer in a current that only seems to affect him.
   He has no marks on his face, but crawling over his shoulder and partway up his neck (one can only see the top of it normally) is a tattoo.  It seems to be some sort of runic design, but if you could see it in total, and spend time looking it over, you might notice that it looks like it was once another design and has been changed.
   His hair is long, kept in a thick braid that is normally looped over his shoulder and hangs halfway down his chest.  It has a variety of beads woven into it, mostly of shell, though there are a few scales here and there from one or more creatures of the deep.

Arcas is my current character, and Padaras recently died in battle.  Thanx in advance for anyone who makes the attempt at any one of these three.

(Another possibility would be a portrait with all three in it.  I kinda like that idea too...)


----------



## Chain Lightning

Thankyou Hunter and Bastion for the compliments. Can't wait to see more from you guys too! Hunter, you rough sketch of V'kan'ri looks pretty sweet. I know you say its just a rough, but man, looks pretty awesome as is. I like the pose, the composition, the design. Can't wait to see the finished greys.

Speaking of greys. I was at first just going to do pen sketches. Quick, blue line, then go over and sketch with ink right on top of it. Its fast and loose. But as I saw the other artists here use these shaded pencils and other greys, and doing it so beautifully too! I knew I had to go back to that. This is gonna sound weird, but something about doing it in pencils or whatever black&white medium makes it 'feel' more D&D. I think its because, when I grew up playing, my friends and I were always sketching characters and monsters at the table. Pencils being the standard utensil at the table, everything was done in pencil. Pencil here, pencil there, on notebook paper, pencil smudges, pizza stains, drink stain, etc. Plus the old books had black & white interiors. 

Keeping the drawings in the medium of pencil reminds me of those days. Something about it makes it cooler for the D&D atmosphere. Heh heh....I'm being nostalgic I think. Maybe, with my next drawing I'll do it on lined notebook paper and try to get a few random pizza stains on it to make it 'feel' more ghetto old-school.   

Anyways, this is me being nostalgic. For those who've done the extra hard work and actually did colored theirs....kudos to you too. My black & white trip down memory lane doesn't by any means say I don't hold color in high regard. Photoshop is wonderful . . . 



			
				Kathaer said:
			
		

> and also Keel. if anyone would draw him... Chain? would you?




I'll see if I can Kathaer. I was just trying to get around to doing stuff for guys and gals who might've not had any of their characters done yet on the older pages. Maybe I'll try to take a stab at it sometime next week. Sounds like a fun character to try.  

Anyways. Wanted to say a big thanks again to Knightfall1972 for putting together the big PDF file of all the requests! As I sat and thumbed through it all, I could've sworn no one had done a character of yours! I can't let this continue! You started the thread, you worked hard on compiling the requests.....you've been extremely polite and enjoying the art of others without doing the "ahem...uh....anyone wanna do mine? *cough, cough*"   

Anyways dude, here ya go:





			
				Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> *MESIK TINDERTWIG, ROGUE*
> This character's description can now be found here (post #6): http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=54080
> 
> KF72




I assume when you say "hairfoot halfling" its like the Tolkien halflings where they don't wear shoes and have big hairy feet? Wasn't sure. But, since you said that he's always trying to blend in with human cultures, I figure he wears footwear like everyone else in town. Hope that works out.

I'm working on your Minotaur too.


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Anyways. Wanted to say a big thanks again to Knightfall1972 for putting together the big PDF file of all the requests! As I sat and thumbed through it all, I could've sworn no one had done a character of yours! I can't let this continue! You started the thread, you worked hard on compiling the requests.....you've been extremely polite and enjoying the art of others without doing the "ahem...uh....anyone wanna do mine? *cough, cough*"




Thanks for the kind words, Chain. (Note, however, that it's a Word document, not a PDF. Yes, I nitpicking, but I couldn't help myself.)  

I'm quite proud of this thread as it has become something all its own, here on EN World, which, I think, is one of the threads that has inspired both art fans and artists to be a part of the "Art Gallery, Cartography & Miniatures Painting" forum.

And I'd like to take a moment to thank all the great artists who have visited this forum over the years and contributed inspiring artwork for all to admire, regardless of whether or not they helped with requests, posted original artwork, or were posting a link to their own personal websites.

It makes me proud, as an EN Worlder, to know that many EN World artists have gained increased exposure through being members of the best D&D/d20 Messageboard on the Internet. It also makes me proud to be part of this community when someone like Kai Lord donates his time and money towards creating character drawing contests so that a fellow EN Worlder can win a character sketch from a renown artists such as Todd Lockwood and WAR.



> Anyways dude, here ya go:
> 
> I assume when you say "hairfoot halfling" its like the Tolkien halflings where they don't wear shoes and have big hairy feet? Wasn't sure. But, since you said that he's always trying to blend in with human cultures, I figure he wears footwear like everyone else in town. Hope that works out.




I love it! It's not exactly how I envisioned him, but the only way you could know that exact vision is if you could read my mind.  

It's a fantastic rendition, regardless, and I thank you very much for taking the time to draw him. Mesik is one of my favorite NPCs from my World of Kulan campaign setting, and is featured as one of the main characters in my *World of Kulan Story Hour*. The short hair and overall look fits him well and I like what how you shaped his weapon. Very nice. And yes, he often wears boots, especially when it gets really cold and when he doesn't want to stand out.



> I'm working on your Minotaur too.




Wow, thanks. It should be interesting to see how you blend both fantasy and steampunk. Feel free to "experiment" with that character, as I don't have a "set in steel" visual vision of Uthmar. (Sorcery and Steam from Fantasy Flight Games is the key sourcebooks I'm using for my Time of Ages campaign setting.)

Anyway, thank you again for the sketch of Mesik.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972


----------



## AOS

thebeeve said:
			
		

> Oh wow, AOS, thanks I actually didn't notice the picture cause I have the previous page bookmarked and I never noticed that there was another page to the thread.
> 
> I know you say that its hard to draw a featurless face but guess what...its evern more featureless  The mask doesn't have any nose or mouth holes, there is a vertical slit on each side for ventilation, and the robes are supposed to be a bit more ornate...but all in  all its a good drawing, I appreciate it. Thank you.




That's ok, works been unbelieveablely hectic my end due to going on holiday and nobody doing anything here (plus the boss can't find his backside with both hands and a map). I'll give it another go once this week has ended.   promise


----------



## Hunter

Very Cool Half-ling hero Chain!
I think your pencils stand on their own as finished pieces!

Hussar- Here is Korbach Angist. Let me know what changes you need and I will finish this for you.

~Hunter


----------



## Hussar

Sweetness and Light!  Oh man, that's fantastic!  Korbach to a "T".  Even my wife, who has no interest in gaming whatsoever, let out a breathy "Sugoi!" when she saw this.  Two thumbs up!  I have zero artisitic talent, so I'm going to leave this in your more than capable hands.


----------



## D20Dazza

Hi there,

Impressive, very impressive. Can I toss a hat into the ring? I'm hoping to get into an Eberron PbP and have posted the below application. I'd love to have a pic to go with him.

Cheers

Daz

Grilok Hookfang (half-orc druid) strode purposely through the muddy streets of Shantytown. His long legs and steady stride bearing him resolutely towards his goal, the dirty hole in the wall that he and Sithek called home. A palpable sense of anger hung heavy in the air around him causing the human scum of the dirty seaside district to scamper quickly out of his way. 

His heavy boots sloshed through what passed for muddy streets in the dung heap that sprawled haphazardly at the foot of the City of Towers. The heavy tread of the sturdy leather boots, like the hem of his mottled fur and scale cloak, were caked with the smelly, black, oily mud of the lower ward. The mud seemed to collect all the vileness of the upper city and deposit it in stinking puddles in the slums far below, before sucking at the spirit (and the feet Grilok thought miserably) of the souls that had the misfortune to live in the stinking rat infested midden heap. 

The harsh, dirty environment that he had chosen as his ‘lair’ since being exiled by the Ghaash’kala reminded him of his homeland somewhat but it didn’t improve his mood at all. At least the heavy skull of the horrid boar that was nestled snugly upon his head kept most of the rain from his remaining good eye, and had the added bonus of keeping his face paint from running.

A street urchin, bolder or hungrier than the others, darted forward and slid to a halt in front of the towering brute causing him to stutter to a halt mid-stride. The child’s eyes looked up pleadingly, his lips quavered and he stammered as he blinked fat oily raindrops from his eyes.

“P-p-p-lease s-s-s-s-sir, spare a c-c-c-coin for some food?”

“Be gone man-cub”, grumbled Grilok in his deep throated brogue. “It grows dark and these streets too often claim the life of the young and weak…”

Suddenly the child grabbed at the bone and volcanic glass talisman that hung heavily from a colourfully beaded leather throng braided and looped around Grilok’s neck.  With reflexes honed through long hours working the Labyrinth of the Demon Wastes, Grilok’s hairy, black nailed hand flew to the ivory hilt of the heavily battle nicked scimitar that hung familiarly at his side. The curved blade slashed through the air like a serpent of steel striking the child’s head a meaty blow. The child slumped heavily and immediately to the ground.

“…and foolish!” Grilok finished.

Grilok’s single eye stared unblinking at the small bundle that lay at his feet. He checked his scimitar for blood, and seeing none, quickly sheathed it in its snakeskin home. Mud splattered over the dirty, threadbare cloak that covered the small boy as Grilok’s heavily booted feet stepped over the young would be thief.  He stopped, an exhausted sigh escaping his lips and turned his head back to regard the unmoving heap.

“Hunger drives the weak to acts of desperation when a toothless cub would risk the wroth of the caged boar.” He grumbled. ” Hunger is not a weakness, and the cub did show courage, if foolishly, indeed he may yet have some role to play in the events that unfold. And possibly may even be of some use to me.”

Grilok quickly scanned the lawless slums that surrounded him. Sensing no other immediate threats he smoothly knelt down beside the body. His hands closed around the heavy amulet that had so recently been the target of theft. He pulled the leather throng over his head, muttering angrily to himself as it momentarily snagged on one of the broken teeth of his snarling boar headpiece, and waved it in intricate patterns over the child’s inert form. His breathing quickened and he softly chanted guttural, ancient words of power. A soft blue light lit the child’s face bringing into stark relief the tightly stretched skin that covered the lump that had risen where the flat of Grilok’s blade had connected.

The child’s eyes slowly opened and for the first time he stared fully into Grilok’s face. Seeing the single blood-shot, cat-slit eye and the ragged empty socket that once housed its twin up close had an immediate affect on the whelp. He let out a startled scream and tried to scrabble crab-like backwards through the black muddy slime, only succeeding in splashing smelly muck all over the front of Grilok’s leather breast plate, bringing an even deeper scowl to Grilok’s ink-stained face. 

“Be quiet and still man cub or I’ll deliver another blow to that bone head of yours and maybe silence you for good!”

Grilok quickly stood up and brushed the sticky mess from his chest.

“On this day you have been very lucky young buck.”  Grilok growled, his deep bass voice having an immediate calming affect on the child. Flicking the putrid black mess from his fingers he reached down to help the child up from the muddy street. His mouth broke into what he hoped was a reassuring smile but, in truth, the heavily carved teeth, hooked tusks and black gums had the opposite affect and only increased the waifs anxiety. 

Rolling his eye and clamping his mouth shut Grilok dug into the small cloth sack that dangled loosely from the braided hemp rope that he used as a belt.  His thick stubby fingers closed around a cold, greasy garlic and mutton sausage that he had saved from his lunch. He pulled it from the sack and offered it to the thin wastrel that stood forlornly before him. The food reminded him that Sithek would be worried, hungry and impatient (and not necessarily in that order) and that a worried, hungry and impatient Sithek wasn’t likely to be a good thing for he or his neighbours. 

“Come boy take the food and get to your shelter, I have not the time to waste standing here trying to convince you I mean no harm.”

 The boy snatched the sausage and ran, his little legs pumping in the thick slurping mud. Grilok watched the boy bolt around the corner and then he turned his steps back towards his home.

/-OO-\

It had been another frustrating day of dead ends and red herrings and Grilok was no closer to clearing his name. It angered and frustrated him to be stuck in Sharn but this is where his exile had led him. The people of these soft southern cities believed that the war had ended but the Ghaash’kala knew that it went on, and would likely never end. Everyday the Ghaash’kala fought against the tide of darkness that threatened the whole of Khorvaire. Everyday the Clan that protected the borders of the Demon Wastes held at bay horrors that these soft southerners could only dream of. And everyday that Grilok was exiled was another day where he let his brothers die defending the weak and believing that he was a murderous coward. 

Two hard years it had been since his humiliation, a humiliation that had cost him his life and left him feeling hollow and dirty. It had almost broken him. He had been spiralling out of control, giving into his anger and drinking heavily. Beaten, broken and bruised he had limped from the Labyrinth and straight into a self-induced hell. If not for the selfless sacrifice of Sithek then he would still be wallowing in self-pity. In fact, truth-be-told, he probably would have given his beliefs away and become one of life’s wasted chances.

But Sithek had saved him. She had bought him back from the brink of insanity, and had woken him to his purpose, had given his anger a focus. He now had drive, although the endless frustrations in his investigation were starting to wear awfully thin. It might be that he needed to look at enlisting aid, a concept that was fairly alien to him since his separation from the Clan. He didn’t think of Sithek as aid. Sithek was family, an extension of himself.

Admittedly, he didn’t know much about who may have framed him for the murder of the visiting Silver Flame priests. They had said that they were hunting a thief who had stolen an artefact of great importance to their church. He had been asked to escort them to Ghaash Dar so that they could plead their case before the Ghaash’kala elders.

On the second evening of their journey though tragedy struck. The guards that accompanied the expedition had been out scouting the area immediately around the site the group had chosen to rest in. Grilok began setting up the camp while the priests dismounted, dusted off their prayer mats and knelt to begin their evening prayers. That was when all hell broke loose, or so Grilok had been told. He could recall nothing of how the priests had died or why he had been spared. Grilok had been discovered standing covered in blood in the middle of the circle of dead priests. All he could recall was the smell of cinnamon and the name ‘Belkorr’ screamed into the night. 

The Silver Flame hierarchy demanded restitution and the Ghaash’kala delivered it in the form of a branding, the loss of an eye and exile. Grilok was branded on each palm with the broken circle that identified him as a coward. His left eye was ruined with a sharpened stick, eventually, after infection had set in, Grilok removed the pulped mess that remained. And, what hurt worst of all, he was exiled from his home and divorced from his purpose.


----------



## Hunter

Thank you Hussar!
I will try to put in more flames on him as well as bronze his skin more.
It's hard to tell in this sketch but I envisioned his hide armor to be reptilian or something flame resistant like Salamander hide. If you have a creature preference I will try to make the hide armor look like its skin.
Finally can you send me an image of the Purifying Flame's holy symbol? I will try to put his symbol in too.

Hunter


----------



## Hunter

D20Dazza! Grilock is Awesome!
The paragraph descriptions your wrote are very professional!
This kind of descriptive writing is perfect for and artist to visualize.
I love the content too! The interplay between Grilock and the street urchin...brilliant!

I would love to draw Grilock but I have two pics I working on riight now and I don't want to hog all the characters.
If noone gets to Grilock after I am done with  V'kran'ri and Korbach (which may take about two weeks) I will work on him.
If I don't get to do him I hope Chain takes a stab at him!

~Hunter


----------



## D20Dazza

Thanks for the kind words Hunter, I had fun developing it. In fact, so much so I'm thinking of having a dabble at short story writing and putting something together to more fully explain the events that led to his exile. I thought that the flavour of the 'story' would help an artist to get a feel for Grilok. Thought that might be a little easier to get happening in the minds eye than just a list of details. If someone has the opportunity to have a bash at drawing him I'd love to see how he looks through someone else's eyes. For ideas for his cloak have a look at the Horrid Ape in MM3 (I think).

Anyways, must get back to the grind, thanks again Hunter and have a great day all.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Hussar

Hunter:  As far as the armour goes, I'd say a little artistic license is more than justified.  The armour is actually spoils of war and probably looking a little worse for wear, but, I like the salamander skin scaley look much better.

The holy symbol can be found Here and thank you UKG Publishing for making it


----------



## AOS

thebeeve said:
			
		

> I know you say that its hard to draw a featurless face but guess what...its evern more featureless  The mask doesn't have any nose or mouth holes, there is a vertical slit on each side for ventilation, and the robes are supposed to be a bit more ornate...but all in  all its a good drawing, I appreciate it. Thank you.




Better?


----------



## BastionLightbringer

AOS, Well done. I think you did a better job on the robes in the second picture. One criticism would be to add some wrinkles in the elbow joints and armpits, but thats just my opinion. Hope you don't mind.  

Keep up the good work.

Bastion

Also, great Halfling Chain, and Hunter great work as well.


----------



## AOS

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> AOS, Well done. I think you did a better job on the robes in the second picture. One criticism would be to add some wrinkles in the elbow joints and armpits, but thats just my opinion. Hope you don't mind.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thank you Baston  I don't mind at all. Wrinkles would be good, something was bugging me about it and that's it.
> 
> Although I think I will have to work on my scanning,   shameful quality especially as I'm a photographer, I should do better.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Okay, Hunter said I should take a stab at D20Dazza's character *Grilok Hookfang*, and so I think I will. Should be an interesting challenge.

So, on my plate right now are Knightfall1972's _minotaur guy_, Kathaer's _Keel Tarqham_, and D20Dazza's _Grilok Hookfang_. I'll try to get 'em to you guys in the next 2 weeks. This coming week is a bit busy, but I may be able to squeeze 'em in before the memorial day weekend. That weekend I'll be out in the wilderness. No scanners out there.


----------



## D20Dazza

G'day Chain Lightning,

Love your work mate, if there's anything more I can do to flesh Grilok out and make the job easier for you just yell. Appreciate you having a go and there is absolutely no rush, take your time. Have a great time 'camp'ing (images of Pythonesque Lumberjacks spring to mind);-D>


Cheers

Daz


----------



## D20Dazza

G'day all,

This thread is a lot quiter than I expected. With the quality of the work I thought there would have been a cacophony of requests. But, seeing as though there doesn't seem to be, I thought I might throw another one up. 

I'm just starting to dabble in online RPGing again, after being burnt on email type games previously, and am submitting PC applications for various PbP's. So here's the application for Hanable's Hunter's (http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=2276783#post2276783).

Another Eberron application (so sue me I like the setting - and I don't think I'm alone ;-D>)

Again, no hurry, no expectation. I know there isn't much real detail on his appearance there but my most predominant thoughts on his appearance were the very wide brimmed hat with the front pinned up (a little like the female pirate captain that throws her lot in with Jack in Pirates of the Carribean - but much broader), the urgosh, and the double braided beard, which, incidentally is tied into a steel hoop. Otherwise, I'm hoping to see what the description might inspire in you talented people.

Cheers

Daz

\m/ oVo \m/

That confirmed it in his mind. The merchant sitting outside the emporium and sipping from an expensive looking crystal glass, that shimmered in the sparse afternoon light, sported eight rings upon his chubby, immaculately manicured fingers and that marked him out for special attention; those simple gold bands marked him as an enemy, a member of the Aurum. Whitlok sighed, he had been in Korth for less than an hour and already he had stumbled across a diversion. A diversion that would likely make him late for his meeting, and he hated being late. But the simple fact of the matter was that if he didn’t act now he would be distracted during the meeting and Hanable hated it when he was distracted and didn’t pay close enough attention to the customers wants. So, those waiting for him would just have to continue waiting, he’d get to them when he had finalised this pressing business.

Whitlok whistled sharply and a large badger moved ponderously out of the shadows of the cart which had conveniently been providing a quiet place out of the way to doze. He reached down and stroked the top of the badger’s head with his dirty, stubby fingers. His gaze never left the gaudily dressed human that he had been watching now for the better part of ten minutes. 

“So Digga, looks like we gotta lil’ job ta do fore our meetin” He muttered as he distractedly scratched at his wide, oft-broken nose. “But we be need’n a c’motion, sumtin to get this fella off t’ main street.”

He grunted as he stood, an old back injury making him wince in discomfort, and straightened his large, floppy, wide brimmed hat, the front of which had been pinned up so as not to obscure his vision. He looked left and right down the busy thoroughfare, weighing up opportunities for distraction. He spied a cart being drawn by two oxen and grinned – perfect, now all he needed was to make them bolt and that was something that Digga, with his sharp teeth and a well placed bite to the leg, was very good at. Unfortunately it also meant that there might be some damage to the street, an unavoidable side effect of his line of work. He was about to kneel and whisper his plan to Digga when he spied a figure wrapped in a dark, heavy cloak approach the merchant. The figure stopped at the left shoulder of the merchant, bent down so his mouth was equal with the merchant’s ear and whispered urgently while gesticulating towards the mouth of a nearby alley.

“Now this looks promisin’ Digga”, Whitlock said as a broad grin spread across his heavily weathered face. His square, blocky yellowing teeth, normally hidden behind his dark moustache, double-braided beard and depreciating scowl, flashed in the afternoon sun. “Looks like tis day might jus’ be a ripper after all me ol’ friend”.

Across the street the merchant rose heavily to his feet, his wide paunch stretching the expensive fabric of his expertly stitched and embroidered tunic. He eyed the crowd around him distastefully until his eyes settled on a mailed thug leaning against a nearby building. The merchant tilted his head imperceptibly at the warrior and motioned for the cloaked figure to lead the way.

“Interestin”, Whitlok mumbled under his breath “looks like tis jus’ got a lil’ bit difficult”. He quickly adjusted the straps on the chain shirt that fit snugly over his wiry body and stamped some life back into his feet.

Luckily for Whitlok he knew exactly where the alleyway that the pair made their way towards led. He watched as the warrior eased his way from the wall and strode nonchalantly after the pair. Whitlok studied the man, who he saw now was more boy than man, probably hadn’t even seen service in the war he thought to himself. The boy carried himself with an air of self-importance, he swaggered as if the street was his and even threatened an old woman that had the audacity to accidentally bump into him.

“Typical of the stingy bastards” Whitlok whispered to Digga, “tryin’ to save a few gold, buys substandard goods and now he’s gonna pay. Hehe, this is gunna be fun Digga, time for the old tag n’ trip me ol’ mate”

Digga slowly perambulated the crowded street, following the young warrior who was even now reaching the mouth of the alleyway. Whitlok, on the other hand, quickly raced up the street in the opposite direction, having to roll under the pair of startled oxen that blocked his way forward as they continued to work their way ponderously up the street. He careened around the corner of the next alleyway, climbed expertly up on to a pile of wooden kegs and launched himself into the air fingers scrabbling to catch hold of the rooftop. His heart thumped loudly in his chest as the roof gave a groan but he managed to kick his legs and throw his weight forward pivoting and rolling sideways on to the roof before a handful of tiles slipped from their housing and crashed to the alley below. 

“Thank Balinor” he managed to squeeze out as he pushed himself to his feet. He pulled Khezek, his ancestral urgosh, from it’s sheath upon his back and steadied himself as he quickly made his way across the rooftop. Luck seemed to be with him this day, the damned Aurum was so confident in his wealth and the ability of the guard that trailed him, that he wasn’t even bothering to try and be unobtrusive. He was making enough noise, arguing heatedly with someone, the cloaked stranger Whitlok presumed, that he would never even hear the attack coming. Whitlok reached the far edge of the roof, caught sight of the merchant and his cloaked comrade and launched himself into the air.

He landed on his feet with a heavy thud, the soles of his high, black leather boots absorbing most of the impact. Letting the momentum of his leap tip him forward he drew his shoulders in and curled into a ball tumbling between the startled pair. The Aurum slouched to the ground and let out a scream as the razor sharp axe blade sliced through his Achilles heel. Whitlok rolled to a stop, sprung to his feet, spun and growled at the cloak figure.

“It’s the dandy man I want, I have no beef with ye at t moment and ye’d be best off keeping it tat way”

The cloaked figure looked down at the hamstrung man who was screaming and clawing at the hem of his cloak. He stomped on the merchant’s fingers and spat in disgust.

“You can have him dwarf.” A silky voice purred from the depths of the hooded cowl, “He has proven he is of no use to my mistress but I mark ye, and I will tell my mistress of what transpired here this day, and, know this, if my mistress desires it you will die. Know this to be true.” Before Whitlok could react the cloaked figure whispered ancient magic and disappeared in a swirl of inky darkness.

Whitlok quickly turned his attention to the warrior that was warily making his way down the street, his sword blade wavering as he held it resolutely before him. The merchant was slowly dragging himself up the alley, trying desperately to claw his way to freedom, a bloody trail marking his route in the dirt of the alley, flies starting to gather to lap thirstily at the mans lifeblood as it leaked into the ground. 

The merchant wasn’t going to get far, not, at any rate, before Whitlok took care of the inexperienced warrior. He quickly advanced down the alley towards the young fighter, his axe shaft cradled comfortably in his hands. He wanted this over with quickly, and wanted the boy unbalanced. He glared at the boy, mustering all his years of experience in the Karrnathi army into his stride and bearing, trying to impress upon the young man just how much trouble he was in. The boy swung his sword threateningly before him; sweat beading on his brow, the tip of his blade dropping slightly as his immature muscles struggled to keep the heavy blade steady. 

Whitlok broke into a run. The boy steadied himself for a charge but he wasn’t expecting what happened next. The dwarf hurtled down the alley and skidded to a halt just in front of the boy warrior, who quickly stepped back, tripped over the badger that had quietly snuck up behind him and fell heavily to the ground, the sword spilling from his grasp. Whitlok kicked the blade further away and jammed the point of his urgosh at the boys exposed throat, stopping just short of actually piercing the skin.

“Let this be a lessin for ye brat.” Whitlok thundered as he kept a wary eye on the boy “I watched ye bully the peasants in the street earlier, let’s see just how threatin’ ye are without that yard of cold steel at yer side. Stand, slowly like and strip”. The boy got shakily to his feet “I was only doin’ me job” he muttered as he unbuckled his armour and let it fall to the ground. 

Whitlok addressed the badger without taking his hands from the haft or his eyes from the boy “Digga, go and see t’ that mewlin’ bastard that be makin’ ‘is way down t’ alley, don’t let ‘im go any further ‘fore I get t’ chance t’ finish ‘im orf.’ The badger ambled slowly up the alley, bearing down on the unfortunate merchant whose once immaculate clothing was now bedraggled and caked with blood, vomit, snot and tears. 

“Now boy, tat weren’t doin’ no job, nope, you was employed t’ protect that snivellin’ ‘eap o’ trash back there n’ look at ‘im. If you’d spent more time doin yer job n’ less time parading around like some popinjay ye might’ve found yerself still employed and not in t’ unfortunate position you’re in at t’ moment.” The boy, was openly weeping and shaking and had stripped down to all but his smalls. “and those boys” Whitlok growled looking at his undergarments. “And then you can march on down the street or I’ll let me lil ‘airy friend over there bite ye dangly bits.” That was enough for the boy, he threw his (now thoroughly soiled) undergarments to the ground and raced down the alley and out of sight.

Whitlok turned back to the merchant that now lay still in the middle of the alley a short distance away, the bulky badger standing before him and blocking his progress forward. Whitlok strode resolutely down the dusty alley. His face set in a determined scowl. The merchant looked up at the bulky mass of the angry dwarf.

”Why?” he gasped “what have I done to you?” 

“You chose t’ wrong side” Whitlok spat as the point of his urgosh flashed downwards “This is fer me kin you Aurum dog.”

Whitlok ir’Khasamenn

Dwarf Ranger 4/Extreme Explorer 1 (XP 10,000) Alignment: CG
Height: 4'8" Weight: 167lbs. Age: 58
hair: black, blonde streaks eyes: blue skin: dark, dusty
Region of Origin: Mror Holds


----------



## KingOfChaos

Decided to repost this, since it was lost in the ages of time (otherwise known as page 8 )

Hannible Lothmoren Holmes (Epic Human Blood Lord vampire)

A Small Historical Background
After his great grandfather Lothmoren killed many people in his insane experiments, Hannible had much to do to bring honor back to his family name. In order to accomplish this, Hannible joined the Purple Dragons of Cormyr at a very young age (14) and trained hard to become a warrior worthy of recognition. He also begin training as a paladin of the god Lathlander, the deity of the sun and dawn, for he knew that eventually he would have to take back his family's ancestral home, a run-down castle at the edge of their lands that was reportedly rife with the walking dead created by his recent ancestor. However, Hannible ran into an evil that surpassed even that of his grandfather one winter day that ended his mortal life and began him on the same vile path that his grandfather had traveled during the last three decades of his life. This evil was Zanatose Everhate, a powerful undead drow wizard and cleric of Bane who ripped his mortal heart from his chest with one boney hand and replaced it with a malignant growth with the other in one smooth motion of magic. With the necromantic magic pumping the blood through his veins, he succumbed and turned into what he hated the most, the undead. Zanatose had selected Hannible years before to become his general and had watched in the shadows, waiting for the day when the boy would become a man. The new vampire had the bloodline and ancient talent of magic within him and that was what the lich wanted in an apprentice. Unfortunately, the lich had neglected to realize the willpower of his general and eventually lost control of him. The two became bitter enemies, striking out at one another whenever a hint of the other's presence was detected in anything.

Appearance: Hannible attempts to hold onto his past as a noble warrior dedicated to Cormyr's protection by continuing to wear his now old and marred armor of office. Just before he was turned, he had acquired the title of Oversword and was made commander of a small platoon of knights which protected a nearby bridge. The armor he wore had been a present from his father who had it specially made for the occaison. Unfortunately, the armor had also been blessed by Lathander's church, and its mere touch burned the vampire lord's flesh once it was corrupted. The suns on the arm and legplates that had so artisitically been crafted from magic paints are deliberately scratched (the symbol of the sun harms Hannible) and the enchanted metal itself is now rusted and old with pitted holes marring its surface. The breastplate's decoration is a powerful snake-like purple dragon that winds around his body three times, it's tail starting at his waist and its face ending just below the vampire lord's neck, jaws open as if to feed from the vampire's own blood.

His hair, which had once been the color of the night sky now has long grey streaks running through it as if it had been unnaturally aged from the process of the turn (He keeps his hair tired back out of his face, but the pose should show that he has long hair by either having the hair over one shoulder or from the side somehow). His face, handsome at one time (all planes and angles), is now grizzled and feral in appearance like a predatory wolf king. A short beard and mustach now cover the lower part of his face in order to try and hide a bit of the wolfish appearance, especially when his sharpened teeth are extended. His eyes do not glow, but are completely red in color as if the interior of his eyes were now filled with the blood of his victims. Unlike most of his lesser kin, Hannible does not appear to be the epitome of male beauty and is actually quite frightening and intimidating, even when not trying to be. He does not drip with sexual power, but instead is the vision of an angry king waiting for someone to swing for his amusement. 

In addition to his old armor, the vampire lord keeps a silver cape draped around his neck that is both beautiful and magical in nature, decorated with small embossed dragons that are dark purple in color. He fights with a sword and a staff at the same time. His unnatural strength and speed allow him to do so without much problem and the magical items (only one which he created, the sword was a present from his 'master' Zanatose and contains the soul of his mortal lover, Marianae). The staff allows him to cast spells without the need of somantic and material components (thus allowing him to fight two-handed and still cast spells) at the cost of his own health (which is quickly healed by his vampiric abilities). So the pose in question should have the vampire lord either with the staff gripped in both hands and the sword sheathed at his waist or in a battle stance with the sword and staff out and ready for combat. 

The staff, also called the Staff of Bloody Kings (or the Blood Staff by common folk who have seen it used), looks like a simple wooden staff that has been carved rather clumbsily to contain the screaming faces and bodies of the damned, all entertwined and in some cases coming together as one. Dark stains cover the weapon from top to bottom, a testament to whatever abilities it may confer on its wielder. The decoration at the top is a simple golden crown that has barbed points to inflict more damage. The sword, Sanguine, is an intelligent weapon of significant power. The blade, made from a clear crystalline material of magical origin, is hooked at the end like a large tooth or as if a scythe blade has been somehow added to the sword for the added benefit of being able to behead an opponent in a single strike. When in combat, bloody mist can be seen drawn from an enemy's wounds into the sword itself, bloating the blade and turning it a bright crimson in color. 

Whether in combat or at rest, the vampire lord always has a palpable aura of magic surrounding him and will often stave off boredom by casting spells on himself just to experience the rush of magic through his otherwise unfeeling corpse of a body.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Bump

Hows the art coming?


----------



## tecnowraith

Ok, here is an odd request for Grewhawk character:
I mysterious character that is a nomadic or journeyman, pilgrim, trekker, vagabond, wanderer, wayfarer and a funeral director/undertaker. This character will dress in a gothic style clothes that say oddness, strange and still show both his vagabond life style and undertaker profession.  He will be tall with a athletic build humanoid (still working on race) that shadows will cover what his race is. He will have adventuring gear, daggers, pouches and caring a shovel for weapon. If you have seen pics of tall gothic trenchcoat and top-hat wearing morticans or undertakers, put him in a D&D style setting with all the trimings.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Maybe I should advertise this thread over at conceptart.org?


----------



## Chain Lightning

Sorry guys - - no art at the moment. Got swamped at work. (and by 'work' I don't mean 9-5 - I mean late hours at the office -basically working all day, go home, sleep and do it again ....so no, haven't had time to squeeze in a sketch here or there.   )But soon hopefully . . . I'll try maybe to do one of them this weekend. If I do get the time, I'll post up one this coming Sunday night or Monday. If all goes well that is. If not . . . definitely sometime a week from then. 

Again, sorry for the delays.

Oh, and D20Dazza, as far as anything you can do to help me, actually yes...heh heh, there is. Can you give me a simple itemized discription of Grilock? Armor, weapon, height, weight, race, class, stuff you see him wearing, etc. I only ask for this because it takes a while for me to re-read your whole story to get the vision of him again. Plus, you may want to add some things on him that you didn't mention in the short story.

Oh, his skull helmet...does that obscure his entire face so you only see the eyes? How big is the skull on his head and how much of his real face can you see when he's wearing it? Or, do you want me to draw him at a moment when he's not wearing the skull helmet?

thanks


----------



## D20Dazza

Hi Chain LIghtning.

I'm still waiting to see if Grilok is accepted in to the game I've applied for so haven't statted him out yet. Fingers crossed he gets in to a game that's about to kick off, we should be finding out who is in some time today. As soon as I find out I'll be rolling him up and completely statting him (which will impact things like weapons and armour, the game is 7th level so his purchases may have a bearing on his end look). I'll post the relevant bits here as well as in the RG (sblocked). Fingers crossed it'll be up in the next couple of days.

In the mean time though he is stocky and tall (6'4"). Since arriving in Sharn he has been labouring for the Cannith family in their foundry. It has been during this time he has picked up the fighter levels. 'Typical' half-orc build. If he gets into this game he will be 4 Druid/3 Fighter. I see the skull sorta like what the bad guy in Highlander (for the life of me I can't recall his name - "It's better to burn out than to fade away, there can be only one") wore early in the movie.

Here's a bit more of his story.

\mo0om/

Since being in Sharn Grilok has been able to follow several leads regarding the mysterious Belkor, but they've all ended in dead ends. He just wasn't cut out for investigative work. His means were those of the wild, he was more straightforward, more direct. And this Belkor was elusive, and powerful, everywhere Grilok turned there was another red herring. Sure as it would rain tomorrow, Belkor knew Grilok was in Sharn. He knew and he revelled in that knowledge. He toyed with Grilok and there was nothing the half orc could do about it.

It'd been three years now since Grilok's shame, three long hard, lonely years. If not for Sithek he would have gone insane, and he wasn't sure if he might not have 'lost-it-a-little'. It became obvious to Grilok early in his time in Sharn that he didn't fit. Well it wasn't so much he didn't, but his beliefs didn't. He didn't feel right in the city, he didn't feel as attuned to his power, he didn't fell like he could 'grow' in his beliefs. It was hard being in Sharn and he had to adapt or die. 

Grilok managed to find a job as a labourer for the Cannith family in Ashblack . He carried raw ore for the family, ore to fragile to be trusted to the constructs that normally carried out the heavy-duty work. During the day he would work the Cannith foundries, growing in strength, using his determination to regain his stolen heritage, to drive him on, to help him through the hard days.

He also had his newfound faith. Grilok had discovered The Traveler. With the Traveler he felt some kinship, he felt a little closer to his roots. There was something about the chaotic nature of the God that appealed to Grilok's wild side. He soon found that he had more than Sithek to comfort him when he was lonely, he had his faith. 

It was almost two years before Grilok had saved enough money to move out of the Mud Caves. Two years of lugging ore and fighting with the riff raff that occupied the shantytowns that sprawled at the base of the City of Towers. But eventually he was able to save enough money to relocate from the Mud Caves to Deathsgate. A place of opportunity, a place where he would find it easier to get aid in his quest; and a place where he could use his new found strength and fighting ability to keep him and Sithek dry and fed.


----------



## Hunter

Thank you Hussar
Sorry for the late reply. I am starting the finishes on Korbach this week.
Hunter



			
				Hussar said:
			
		

> Hunter:  As far as the armour goes, I'd say a little artistic license is more than justified.  The armour is actually spoils of war and probably looking a little worse for wear, but, I like the salamander skin scaley look much better.
> 
> The holy symbol can be found Here and thank you UKG Publishing for making it


----------



## Hussar

*Waits patiently.  Naw, screw that, I'm chomping at the bit to see this.  Way cool*


----------



## notjer

I have a character I like to have a black/white pictur of...

Race: Human Age: 29 AL: NG Class: Rogue/scout

Stats:

str - 14
dex - 17
con - 12
int - 16
wis - 14
cha - 14 (look)11

Look:

Hair: red blond with a bit natural curl
eyes: intence blue-green
Hight: 5,9
Body: normal a bit musculair
Weight: 150 pound
Friendly look
A bit longer fingers than normal

Cloth:
a black long cloak, old and silly quallity
black thin leather jacket
dark brown jeans
brown shoes

Item which are seen:

Short sword and a dagger
A small backpack

Speciel:
He is kleptoman - it's a bit like kendars...
He like to smile


----------



## D20Dazza

Hi Chain,

Appearance info for Grilok is below, his completed PC sheet is Here. Still got to decide on exactly what Sithik is so, if you want to include his animal companion in the pic, I'll let you know in the next little while what it is. Of course, if you can think of something that is within the rules, fits the PC and would be fun to draw then let me know and I'll run with that.

Thanks mate, love your work

Cheers

Daz

P.S. Do you have MM3? That's were the horrid template resides.


Appearance: Grilok is tall for a half orc, even accounting for his slightly stooped stature. This is because his arms and legs are longer and more flexible than the average half orc. He only has his right eye, his left is just a scarred pit. Large curved tusks jut out from his strong jaw and smaller teeth rise unevenly from his black gums. The teeth and tusks have all been pain-stakingly engraved with eldritch patterns and runes. His wide nostrils are flared and pierced with crystal spindles of various hues. His wide, pointed ears have been pierced with wooden plugs. His face is painted with dark shades of ink giving it a leering almost alien cast.

The horrid boar skull that sits lightly a top his head, protecting his skull and neck from serious attack, accentuates his height. A long cape made of the skin of some bizarre creature (probably from the same creature who's skull protects his head), both furred and scaled, is settled upon his broad shoulders. 

He wears armour made of leather and stained a deep green. The leather has been carved with magical symbols and eldritch runes and is covered in tiny studs. Patched leather breeches cover his legs and high heavy leather boots protect his feet. A potion belt makes sure that his breeches remain up and his potions close at hand. 

A wickedly curved purple hued scimitar hangs from his belt and he grips a long spear with a very sharp, painful looking point. He wears magical rings on the thumb of each hand and an amulet of scale and feathers hangs around his throat, dangling next to the crystal capped necklace that he uses as a focus for his magic.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Okay, since Hannible isn't getting a whole lot artistic interest, maybe this guy will?  He is from a setting that is both high magic and modern technology.

*Vermender Forlane Art Description* (Twisted Vampire Ghostwalker)

*Background*: A former surgeon, Vermender's wife was slain in a gangland shooting the man who once called himself his best friend.  Having failed at saving the man's own wife, his former best friend took out his frustration and revenge on Vermender's wife.  In a pure moment of rage, Vermender sold his soul to a powerful demon prince to gain revenge.  In exchange for the man's eternal death, his soul was removed from his body, leaving him an evil husk of what he once was.  Now he works as a bounty hunter taking only "dead or alive" contracts.  Amazingly, none of these bounties ever make it back alive since he consumes them to restore his power and life essence.  Where he once was a healer, he has now become that which is death incarnate and revels in every bit of carnage and desolation he can wreck upon the residents of Sanctuary.

*Appearance*: Vermender is a dark skinned man, possibly egyptian in appearance, that has very little hair.  What hair he does have is split into four long ponytails which seem to sprout from the back and side of his otherwise smooth pate.  His face is very angular, with all of his teeth ending in sharp points that he used to rend and tear the flesh of the victims he consumes.  A block egyptian-like beard sprouts from his pointy chin and a pair of expensive black sunglasses adorn his face at all times to hide the fact that his eyes are nothing more than black orbs that absorb all light that touches them.  His clothing is a makeshift black cloak with arm holes in it which covers an expensive set of polished leather armor the color of tar. He wears knee high riding boots to keep his legs from being burned as he rides on his orc-made Blak Razer motorcycle.  He wears loose fitting brown leather slacks tucked into his boots and his bare arms are covered in intricate arcane tatooing.  Around his neck he wears a necklace of various types of teeth and tufts of hair that have been made into an amulet.  He is wrapped from right shoulder to left hip in a bandoleer that that contains various types of wicked looking cutlery (torture implements) and allows his greatsword to hang from his back for easy access during combat.

His motorcycle is huge, having been built to carry the much larger orc rather than a human.  It is black and seems to almost be made from banged together armored metal plates and vaguely resembles a two wheeled tank adorned with various skull ornaments and other visages of death and destruction.  All and all, a very intimidating peice of machinery.


----------



## rebel_belle

*elf Ranger*

Hi, I am new to D&D and I think that I have figured out what I am going to play and I was wondering if anyone could give me a picture of what my character would look like.

neutral Good elf ranger
female
green eyes
she is a hard worker but still looks feminine with a pale complextion and her hair is brown with some auburn in it.
I don't know exactly how this works so if i did not give enough information please tell me and i can figure out the answer. Thank you for any help you can give me


----------



## Thrash

I just found this thead and since I love character portraits but am horrible at drawing I thought I would put in a request here.  I'll try to include all the relavent information.



Fenrig 

   26 years old

   Sea mage

     Level – 3rd lvl SWASHBUCKLER / 6th MAGE 


 STR - 10
DEX – 16 
CON – 10
WIS – 14
INT – 20
CHA – 14 

Human - youthful in appearance - smooth faced - possibly a light goatie - light brown hair, shoulder length - Hazel eyes - 5'11"  165lbs (nearly half-elven appearance)- Combat would find him using a rapier and possibly wands.  

He is a pirate bassically, brash sort of reckless, rakish.  Of course he has a parrot familiar as well.

Thanks in advance


----------



## squat45

Haiku Sing
Male Human Monk

Visually, probably 1/2 oriental, 1/2 western in appearance, average looking with a slight (but muscular build).  Either bald, balding or short hair, he is young (mid-20's).  Haiku is a diplomant, peaceful (both Vow of Poverty and Vow on Nonviolence) and is built in my home-brew.  He is a Christian Monk, so if possible, can you put in a wooden cross (holy symbol), maybe on a rope or leather thong.  He'd wear a simple tunic and pants, nothing fancy or flashy.

Black and white is preferable, maybe a little color (like the B&W w/blue highlights), but I'd probably convert to B&W anyways.

Awesome work on these portraits.

Thanks


----------



## lady_ghofen

Hello! If anyone is interested, I would love to get some visuals of this character I've been playing.

Drynd of the Staff
------------------------------------------------
Human Female Fighter (planning on dual-classing to mage)
5'11"
122 lbs.
Long black hair, brown eyes, with dark(er) skin.
Typical clothes/gear: Loose fitting tan breeches and tunic with a white tabbard, soft brown riding boots, carring a beautifully carved wooden staff (carved herself, with skills in carving wood; foresrty, and lumber). Wears chainmail when neccessary and expecting combat, and will only wield blunt weapons (dislikes excessive violence, bloodshed, and unprovoked attacks). This character is strongly NG and I am working on a new specialist mage kit/class of positive energy. Quiet and contemplative, shy but friendly. A vegetarian, she often carries sacks of nuts and berries. Lower upper class, only child to a mixed racial married couple. Homeland is in Aglarond, specifically a town called Corth, home to 500-1000 people (Country directly outside and opposed to Thay).


----------



## rayous

If your willing, i would love you to do a picture of my character Delanaras Evanara. He is a 148 lb, 5'10" Elf with bronze skin, green eyes, waist length raven black hair usually intricately braided. He is an elven noble trying to dress down to avoid attention(and not really succeeding) so wears a common travelers outfit (with the finest stiching and fabric). The only clue that he is a wizard is his spell component pouches, he wields a masterwork longsword and composite Longbow which he uses often.

Thanks again for even reading this post.

Oh, game stats (rolled really well)
Str 14
Dex 14
Con 14
Int 21
Wis 14
Chr 17 
Level 5 Wizard.


----------



## Archade

Hello assembled talented artists!

I would appreciate if someone would take a stab at drawing my character, Artemis Graywands.

Artemis is from Eberron, and he is a Rogue/Sorcerer.  He gets by on charm because he lacks skill.  He is affable, friendly, outgoing, and stylish (but it's all superficial).  Not one to steal or cheat, but certainly someone to try to catch a free ride if he can fast-talk his way into it.

When he inevitably gets into trouble, he gets by with his throwing daggers, illusions and enchantments, and a lot of fast talking.  He has forged papers for every occasion, and if not, he'll fake it.

He is 5'10", with blonde hair, a wisp of a beard, ice blue eyes, and a wide smile.  He favors long tunics, knee-high boots, gloves, many rings, and wears a rapier that he can never get the hang of.

Does that inspire anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Good Lord ... where to start?*

I was going to take a crack a one or two of the requests on this thread but I don't even know where to start? Is there someway to see what was requested first and what has been done without exhaustive backtracking?


----------



## dead_radish

If someone is interested, I'll update my list - it was current at page 11, but there have a a number of additions and removals since then - check back in tonight, and it should be done.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Whitlock*

If nobody has any objections I will do Whitlock, the dwarf described above. If someone else has already started working on him just let me know. Otherwise I should have something up in a few days.

 OK ... Here is a sneak peek of just his head. Ive never posted images on this forum before so this will serve as a test. I loved the story ... got a real nice feel for the scrappy little bastard. Unfortunately I can't devote a whole lot of time to characters drawings right now so they will have to be in a sketch/line drawing form. What do you think so far?


----------



## dead_radish

This is back to the beginning of the year, up through 5/17.  I'll finish tonight or tomorrow.

Post 449 has a very nice list too, up to that point....

Vardis Telamon, by iwatt.  Post 410, page 11. DnD.
Valek Tharesainm,by Frukathka.  Post 409, page 11. AE.
Thaddeus Graishel, by Frukathka.  Post 408, page 11. d20 Modern.
Zeric, by Verbatim.  Post 407, page 11.  DnD.
Induron Altarin, by kenobi65.  Post 402, page 11.  DnD variant.
Shizra, by Dead_Radish.  Post 375, page 10.  AE.
Elven twins, by punkorange.  Post 374, page 10.  DnD.
A kobold, by A Crazy Fool.  Post 373, page 10.  DnD.
Jharlek half-elf magicky guy, by Wyldemage.  Post 431, page 11.  Fantasy.
Canter Elfy Fighter bad-aspirin, by phreakphit.  Post 432, page 11.  DnD.
Trevor Panler, half-celestial ghost elf cleric, by Missywelden.  Post 433, page 11.  DnD.
Morian Targis, Human Cleric, by Stosh.  Post 434, page 11.  DnD.
Lysian Alexael Vako, Human Scaryman, by ThorneMD.  Post 441, page 12.  Fantasy.
Frederick the Arrogant, Wandering King of Perrenland (in his mind), the Mad Bard (to everyone else), by Testament.  Post 446, page 12.  DnD.
Longreach Jones, Half-Orc soldier, by Testament.  Post 446, page 12.  DnD.
Arcas the Slayer, Mojh Runethane?, by Tolen Mar.  Post 467, page 12.  AE.
Padaras the Hunter, Sibeccai Warrior, by Tolen Mar.  Post 467, page 12.  AE.
Calmenn of the Free Cities, Human Wanderer, by Tolen Mar.  Post 467, page 12.  AE.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> ... What do you think so far?




Not my character, but if it were, I'd really like the representation you have going there.  Looks great.

GW


----------



## Tolen Mar

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Arcas the Slayer, Mojh Runethane?, by Tolen Mar.  Post 467, page 12.  AE.
> Padaras the Hunter, Sibeccai Warrior, by Tolen Mar.  Post 467, page 12.  AE.
> Calmenn of the Free Cities, Human Wanderer, by Tolen Mar.  Post 467, page 12.  AE.




Arcas is a magister
Padaras is unfettered, focused on bow work.
Calmenn is a sea witch.

I apologize, I should have mentioned that before now I guess, in case it helps anyone.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

Just showing progress on Whitlok. This is actually a lot of fun ... just wish I had more time. As it is Im doing him 15 minutes at a time whenever I can.

EDIT: Again bear with me, all. I am just testing the image upload by adding another WIP pic. This one would print 9X12 @ 100 DPI and should be about 185k. What is the maximum file size for uploads? In the future I promise I will only post one WIP and the final.

If the person who requested this character sees this ... any response?

One more thing ... sorry if I stepped on any toes by jumping in and grabbing a request. I realize there are people waiting who requested portraits before this one. Like I said, time permitting, I would like to do more (if people like the work) and I will go back and grab an "oldy" for the next one. As far as usage goes (hate to bring this up) ... I am doing this to help people who want free art of their characters AND to build my professional portfolio. Any work posted here (by me) is still retained as my copyrighted property. The person who requested the image is free to do as they please as long as it does not appear in a publication for sale or as a free download on another site without express permission. All of the portraits done by me will appear on my site gallery and will be submitted to publishers as examples of my work. Cool?


----------



## squat45

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> Just showing progress on Whitlok. This is actually a lot of fun ... just wish I had more time. As it is Im doing him 15 minutes at a time whenever I can.




Not my character but very nice, nice indeed.


----------



## Hussar

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> Just showing progress on Whitlok. This is actually a lot of fun ... just wish I had more time. As it is Im doing him 15 minutes at a time whenever I can.
> 
> EDIT: Again bear with me, all. I am just testing the image upload by adding another WIP pic. This one would print 9X12 @ 100 DPI and should be about 185k. What is the maximum file size for uploads? In the future I promise I will only post one WIP and the final.
> 
> If the person who requested this character sees this ... any response?
> 
> One more thing ... sorry if I stepped on any toes by jumping in and grabbing a request. I realize there are people waiting who requested portraits before this one. Like I said, time permitting, I would like to do more (if people like the work) and I will go back and grab an "oldy" for the next one. As far as usage goes (hate to bring this up) ... I am doing this to help people who want free art of their characters AND to build my professional portfolio. Any work posted here (by me) is still retained as my copyrighted property. The person who requested the image is free to do as they please as long as it does not appear in a publication for sale or as a free download on another site without express permission. All of the portraits done by me will appear on my site gallery and will be submitted to publishers as examples of my work. Cool?




Mithril, I don't know about anyone else, but I for one am glad to see some artists taking up this thread again.  It has languished somewhat of late and I don't think anyone will be upset if you draw up a request.


----------



## D20Dazza

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> If nobody has any objections I will do Whitlock, the dwarf described above. If someone else has already started working on him just let me know. Otherwise I should have something up in a few days.
> 
> OK ... Here is a sneak peek of just his head. Ive never posted images on this forum before so this will serve as a test. I loved the story ... got a real nice feel for the scrappy little bastard. Unfortunately I can't devote a whole lot of time to characters drawings right now so they will have to be in a sketch/line drawing form. What do you think so far?



Whitlok is mine and man have you hit him on the head - fantastic, I'm almost speechless man. Thank you so very much for having a bash at him.


----------



## D20Dazza

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> If the person who requested this character sees this ... any response?



Mate, it just keeps getting better and better - fantastic work, he has so much character and depth I'm really excited about seeing the final product. Digga is looking cool as well.  

Thanks heaps mate

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Kai Lord

Mithril Dragon,

Awesome work man!  When you get a chance would you mind drawing my guy?

*Elijayess Moonshadow*, Wild Elf Barbarian Archer

Elijayess is a rugged wild elf, though not as feral looking as some members of his race, due to years away from the harsh forests of his homeland. The strongest elf who ever lived, Elijayess is still lean and lithe. His rock-hard muscles look carved out of marble, but his elven heritage prevents him from being overly bulky. His nearly waist length black hair is fine and straight like that of a Native American, but he keeps it pulled back in a thick single braid. His long bangs would cover his eyes if he didn’t keep them swept to one side. His skin is dark.

His signature weapon is his mighty longbow. At first glance it appears crude for an elven weapon, not delicate and artistic but massive in its destructive capabilities. Few men alive possess the strength to draw the string to their ear, fewer still can string it. Countless men and beasts have been felled by the deadly bow of Elijayess.

His other weapons include an enchanted bastard sword inlaid with a slim mural of reptilian beasts along the middle of the blade (the sword possesses special enchantments against reptilian foes), and a dagger is sheathed on the outside of each of his shins, their handles protruding from his leather boots.

He wears form fitting buckskin pants and sleeveless leather armor on his torso, accentuating his muscular bare arms. A blood-red hooded cloak adorns his shoulders, and a quiver full of black feathered arrows is strapped across his back, over the cloak. His bastard sword hangs in a scabbard at his side and he wears a gold amulet around his neck.

Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## dead_radish

The general trend has been that any artist grabs any character that moves him.  If you don't have a preference, you can start at the beginning, but I know I'd rather see people work on things they're interested in (and will thus likely be much better, and keep them coming back) than just go down the line, even if it pushes my stuff aside....

And the updated list is still coming.  Just slowly.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Whitlok & Digga*



			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Whitlok is mine and man have you hit him on the head - fantastic, I'm almost speechless man. Thank you so very much for having a bash at him.




Well, D20Dazza, I hope you like the final as much as you seemed to like the WIP pics. I settled on an image size of 8.5 X 11 @ 72 DPI because it still looks good on screen and will print decently. If you want them at a higher rez just email me ( admin@jeffspangler.net) and I will send you a higher quality copy. Don't know what I'm going to do next ... have to look through the posts. Again, I hope you like the way your characters came out, D20.


----------



## IcyCool

If anyone is up for giving a try at this, I'd be most appreciative.  He's a Dragon Disciple (Red Dragon ancestry) that I'm playing in Living EnWorld.  I'd like a picture of him in his high levels, after he's completed the Dragon Disciple prestige class.  Basically, he'll look like a half-red dragon with wings, plate mail, a heavy shield, and a bastard sword.  He's sort of an arrogant fellow, but is conflicted with the evil nature of his dragon heritage.  I present to you:

Gideon Redcloak

Age: 25
Height: 6'04"
Weight: 165lb
Eyes: Light Brown/Gold
Hair: Red (He probably doesn't have hair after the half-dragon apotheosis)
Skin: Pale (most likely scaled after half-dragon apotheosis)

Appearance: Gideon is a tall man, with a pale complexion, gold-brown eyes, and a fiery mane of red hair. He holds himself with a haughty air, though he seems to be unaware of it. In a scabbard he carries a large, aged bastard sword. Its pommel sports a snarling dragon head, poised to devour the blade. Draped across his back and almost looking out of place is a clean, brilliant red cloak.  His Dragon Disciple ancestry comes from a Red Dragon.

For reference, once a Dragon Disciple is finished with his transformation, he is for all intents and purposes a half-dragon with wings.


----------



## tecnowraith

Ok My last post on a charcter art request is a full character.  
My chaeracter for Greyhawk is a Changeling Warlock (he is choatic neutral) that is an undertaker/mortician and a gambler. In his natural form or state, he is about 6ft tall, about 125 or 130 lb (very skinny but toned) with long hair past his shoulders. He wears a leather armor, in the style of a cenobite (from Hellraiser movies), usually wears a hat (like a cowboy or the one from the vigilanite prestige class in Complete Adventure) and somethimes a trench coat. The main weapon he wields, soon to be a magic item, is a shovel. He also carries a spear, and daggers. He is a follower Wee Jas and I visioned him has be gothic or having a very Addams Family motif in style of clothes and atitude. 

Thanks


----------



## Mithril Dragon

dead_radish said:
			
		

> The general trend has been that any artist grabs any character that moves him. If you don't have a preference, you can start at the beginning, but I know I'd rather see people work on things they're interested in (and will thus likely be much better, and keep them coming back) than just go down the line, even if it pushes my stuff aside....
> 
> And the updated list is still coming. Just slowly.




If this is the case I will do *Gideon Redcloak* next becaue he will make a nice portfolio piece. Again, Im not trying to dis anyone, I just want to get some pieces finished and I know Im not starting one that another artist is already doing because IcyCool JUST made the request. 

IcyCool - You want him as a fully developed half-dragon correct? Monsterish or noble? Savage looking or refined? And you want him in armor even though he is scaled? Or do you want me to just take artistic license and put him in a sort of half-suit that is designed around his new form?


----------



## D20Dazza

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> Well, D20Dazza, I hope you like the final as much as you seemed to like the WIP pics. I settled on an image size of 8.5 X 11 @ 72 DPI because it still looks good on screen and will print decently. If you want them at a higher rez just email me ( admin@jeffspangler.net) and I will send you a higher quality copy. Don't know what I'm going to do next ... have to look through the posts. Again, I hope you like the way your characters came out, D20.



Perfect mate, just perfect. Now, like a giddy school kid, I have to race on over to the PBP thread he is in and post him so I can hear all the ohhs and ahhhs. You did good sah, very good. Thank you very much.  

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Dragon Disciple Apotheosis*

I have a question for IcyCool and any half-dragon/dragon disciple experts out there. I was doing a quick series of concept sketches for _Gideon Redcloak_ and I want to get some opinions on half-dragon appearance. So here are the sketches and my questions:

1. Do they have visible ears?
2. Do they have horns?
3. Are they heavily scaled? (I would assume so given their natural bonus to AC)
4. What sort of eyes do they have? Reptilian? Human? Other?

These are just questions for opinion. I realize that there is no "standard" except whatever art has been done for them in the past. Just wanted to give the community some "say" in the matter. 

And please excuse the sketches ... they are just for concept. The "final" stage looks more like a B-movie lizard-man than a half-dragon, but it gives me an idea where to start. I will add another sketch later of how I would envision the final stage of a half red dragon apotheosis (what the hell does that mean anyway?)  

EDIT: OK ... added a sketch that is closer to what I envision as the end stage of a half-dragon (in the face anyway). Thoughts? 
     On another note ... this thread is a ghost town. No offense Dead Radish, I know you are around. But aside from you and a few others it seems that nobody cares much what goes on here. Where are all the other artists who used to contribute? And where are all the folks who filled the previous pages with posts? Did I show up long after this thread's popularity died?


----------



## dead_radish

To me, the answer is yes to 1-3.  They have ears, though they're likely to be more pointed or smaller.  They have small horns, possibly curling a bit, and they are very scaled.

I see their eyes as human with reptilian pupils, personally.


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

My opinion as an observer and someone who appreciates the art here only, but to me the Half-dragon's take on some aspect of the parent/ancestor dragon type.  Forward sweeping horns for the Black, fin-like aspect of the silver, etc.  If you're going to the trouble of the detail, you might consider it.

GW


----------



## Tolen Mar

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> On another note ... this thread is a ghost town. No offense Dead Radish, I know you are around. But aside from you and a few others it seems that nobody cares much what goes on here. Where are all the other artists who used to contribute? And where are all the folks who filled the previous pages with posts? Did I show up long after this thread's popularity died?




I feel the same way, I had even given up looking at this thread until the recent post listing unfilled requests was posted.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Half Red Dragon*

OK ... based on the (very helpful) comments / opinions that I received .. I present a new take on the half red dragon. Again this is just a sketch but it should give you all a good idea on where Im heading.

Red dragons seem to be the most sinister looking of the breed with heavy ridges of back-swept horns and a leering snout. My half dragon is an attempt to resolve those features with the basic facial anatomy of a human. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

At the risk of sounding dim.  That looks cool.

GW


----------



## Mithril Dragon

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Mithril Dragon,
> 
> Awesome work man! When you get a chance would you mind drawing my guy?
> 
> *Elijayess Moonshadow*, Wild Elf Barbarian Archer
> 
> Elijayess is a rugged wild elf, though not as feral looking as some members of his race, due to years away from the harsh forests of his homeland. The strongest elf who ever lived, Elijayess is still lean and lithe. His rock-hard muscles look carved out of marble, but his elven heritage prevents him from being overly bulky. His nearly waist length black hair is fine and straight like that of a Native American, but he keeps it pulled back in a thick single braid. His long bangs would cover his eyes if he didn’t keep them swept to one side. His skin is dark.
> 
> His signature weapon is his mighty longbow. At first glance it appears crude for an elven weapon, not delicate and artistic but massive in its destructive capabilities. Few men alive possess the strength to draw the string to their ear, fewer still can string it. Countless men and beasts have been felled by the deadly bow of Elijayess.
> 
> His other weapons include an enchanted bastard sword inlaid with a slim mural of reptilian beasts along the middle of the blade (the sword possesses special enchantments against reptilian foes), and a dagger is sheathed on the outside of each of his shins, their handles protruding from his leather boots.
> 
> He wears form fitting buckskin pants and sleeveless leather armor on his torso, accentuating his muscular bare arms. A blood-red hooded cloak adorns his shoulders, and a quiver full of black feathered arrows is strapped across his back, over the cloak. His bastard sword hangs in a scabbard at his side and he wears a gold amulet around his neck.
> 
> Thanks for your consideration.




Kai Lord ... sorry I missed this. Consider Elijayess on my list.

EDIT: In fact, Kai Lord, given the lack of activity on this thread ... I may stop work on Gideon Redcloak and do Elijayess next. Im not sure IcyCool ever even checked back to see if his post got a response. If this thread stays "dead" Im not going to force the issue. I will just start posting my work on my personal thread and take requests there.


----------



## dead_radish

I'm not sure how many folks still read the thread, you're right.  It seems to go in cycles - lots of people show up and post, then nothing happens, and they wander off, then an artist shows up, and more people show up....

I just keep it in my subscribed threads, and check in as needed.


----------



## IcyCool

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> I have a question for IcyCool and any half-dragon/dragon disciple experts out there. I was doing a quick series of concept sketches for _Gideon Redcloak_ and I want to get some opinions on half-dragon appearance. So here are the sketches and my questions:
> 
> 1. Do they have visible ears?
> 2. Do they have horns?
> 3. Are they heavily scaled? (I would assume so given their natural bonus to AC)
> 4. What sort of eyes do they have? Reptilian? Human? Other?




Mithril Dragon, sweet!  Thanks for taking up "pen" for this character.  Sorry I didn't check back right away, it's been my experience with this thread that you make a request, and the poor overworked artists get around to it about a month later.

The colored concept sketch definitely looks good.  As to the look of a half-dragon, they tend to have features of their parent dragon type, and reds seem to have two head ridges that end in back pointing horns, a few chin horns/spikes, some small facial horns/spikes, and small fan-like "ears".  Also, as to your questions about what I'd like him to look like.  Yes, I'd like him as a fully developed half-dragon.  Arrogantly noble, and feel free to take articstic license regarding the armor (I liked your suggestion).  A normal medium size half dragon doesn't have wings, but a 10th level dragon disciple does (capable of flight), regardless of size.

To answer your questions above:
1.  I'd imagine they have some sort of hearing organ.
2.  If the parent dragon type has prominent horns, I'd say yes.  Some small horns might be in order anyway.
3.  While they don't necessarily need to be heavily scaled, I would think it is quite noticeable. (Take a look at the half dragon picture in the Monster Manual).
4.  I'd go with reptilian/cat type eyes.

Thanks again for doing this!


----------



## Mithril Dragon

dead_radish said:
			
		

> I'm not sure how many folks still read the thread, you're right.  It seems to go in cycles - lots of people show up and post, then nothing happens, and they wander off, then an artist shows up, and more people show up....
> 
> I just keep it in my subscribed threads, and check in as needed.




     Well, I started posting here for two reasons. One - I felt like doing some artwork for folks who would appreciate the effort (and hopefully the results) and two - I was hoping to attract the attention of D20 publishers with my work. It may be best if I simply post within a more personal thread (which a lot of artists do here) or stick with getting my site gallery back up and pursue a more conventional method of getting professional attention. 
     Either way I will keep posting work from time to time ... it may just not be in this thread. 
     By the way ... did you ever post a character request?


----------



## IcyCool

For reference, here is the description block for a red dragon:


> The dragon has horns extending back over the neck, frilled ears, and smaller horns at the cheeks and chin, with rows of horns over the brows.  The nose is beak-like and sports a small horn.  A frill begins behind the head and runs to the tip of the tail.


----------



## ThorneMD

I have a few requests for this thread.

Mithril Dragon feel free to try any of these out.

1. Lysian Alexael Vako (revised) 
He is described as a moderately tall human with well-kept, short hair that is beginning to go gray.  He stands 6’3” and weighs about 235 pounds.  He is built like a soldier and walks with the look of experience. He is commonly seen wearing his black breastplate with an equally black helmet.  He has a two-bladed scimitar with him and a cloak the color of fresh blood flows behind him.

2. Lancer 
He stands 6’8", but is a leaner build then more modern Warforged.  The metals with which he was created give him a dark rustic color that makes him appear worn out.  He wears simple human clothes and makes every attempt to blend in, despite his obvious Warforged features.  He wears a tan cover, to hide his lower face and hide the rest of his metal body as well, on top of which he also wear a traveler’s hat. In his hands he carries a well-made light lance, while a heavy looking backpack lies on his back. 

3. The Disiples of Steel
Taka Michinoku [Half-Gold Dragon/Half-Elf Evoker/Archmage]
Blue Kimoto Bottom, All Black Quarterstaff, Red Silk Sash, Silk Headband with white pearl set in the middle, Golden metal necklace ending in a small ruby, Deep blue cloak, Katana with a blue hilt and a red sheath, Falcon on his shoulder, 5’11” (Current Picture attached)

Roscoe Tealeaf (Halfling Rogue/Deepwood Sniper/Cleric)
Empty Quiver on the back (Quiver of Ehlonna), Daggers lined across the chest, Deep green studded leather (studded leather made from Green Dragon Hide), Buckler mounted on this left hand, Two daggers hidden in his boots, Long blonde hair tied in a tight braid, Green eyes, Extremely short (2’6”), Composite shortbow.

Rurik Ungart (Dwarf Rogue/Fighter)
Long well kept beard, Deep Green Breastplate (Breatplate made from Green Dragon Scales), Two Dwarven War Axes (one in each hand), Arms completely covered in tatoos, 

Motubo (Mul Barbarian/Cleric)
Mul (from Darksun) = Dwarf/Human mix absolutely no hair (no eyebrows, no hair, no etc.), extremely muscular, no fat. (super-high metabolism)
Simple Arabian clothing (tunic and pants), boots, Arabian headgear, Falchion with runes along the blade, sheathed on his left side, Mighty Composite Longbow on his back, holds a Frosted guisarme

Antif Darkwood (Half-Elf/Half-Blue Goblin Ranger/Psychic Warrior)
Blue tinged skin, long blue hair, Quiver of Ehlonna, Frost Mighty Composite Longbow, typical ranger clothing, no armor, usually on the back of Spike

Spike (Awakened Brown Bear Fighter) (Mount and Friend of Antif)
Typical Brown Bear wearing collar of mage armor, usually carring Antif

Ark (Immortal Human Barbarian/Rogue/Bear Warrior)
6' tall human in barbarian clothing, greatsword, Mighty Composite Longbow on back, Long Black hair braided, slight bear features

Edit: Fixed some character descriptions


----------



## Mithril Dragon

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Mithril Dragon, sweet!  Thanks for taking up "pen" for this character.  Sorry I didn't check back right away, it's been my experience with this thread that you make a request, and the poor overworked artists get around to it about a month later.
> 
> The colored concept sketch definitely looks good.  As to the look of a half-dragon, they tend to have features of their parent dragon type, and reds seem to have two head ridges that end in back pointing horns, a few chin horns/spikes, some small facial horns/spikes, and small fan-like "ears".  Also, as to your questions about what I'd like him to look like.  Yes, I'd like him as a fully developed half-dragon.  Arrogantly noble, and feel free to take articstic license regarding the armor (I liked your suggestion).  A normal medium size half dragon doesn't have wings, but a 10th level dragon disciple does (capable of flight), regardless of size.
> 
> To answer your questions above:
> 1.  I'd imagine they have some sort of hearing organ.
> 2.  If the parent dragon type has prominent horns, I'd say yes.  Some small horns might be in order anyway.
> 3.  While they don't necessarily need to be heavily scaled, I would think it is quite noticeable. (Take a look at the half dragon picture in the Monster Manual).
> 4.  I'd go with reptilian/cat type eyes.
> 
> Thanks again for doing this!




Well of course in typical fashion, I jumped the gun and assumed you weren't watching. I guess I should explain (briefly) ...

     I am a CGI artist who does Flame work for TV/Film. While that is an interesting line of work it lacks imagination. I was trained as an illustrator and that's where my passion lies. I am also married and a father of three (five year old son and six-week old twin boys) so my time is limited. But I have cut out everything "unecessary" (games / hobbies / etc) and use all of my spare time to illustrate and work towards getting commissions in fantasy / sci-fi work. So I tend to get obsessive and always assume everyone else is going to be as "involved". Not a good assumption ... I know.

     Having said that, I am going to be doing a lot of illustartions for an upcoming d20 supplication. But it won't start for a few weeks. So in the meantime  I am going to attempt to get full colors of _Gideon Redcloak_ and _Elijayess_ completed. I can use them as portfolio pieces so it works to my benefit as well. 

   On a side note, I had the idea of putting out my own d20 supplement that dealt exclussively with half dragons - background fluff, special items, feats, prestige classes, etc - complete with full blown art of various types of half-breeds (reds, blacks, greens, blues, silvers - even shadow dragon and faerie dragon half breeds). But it looks like WOTC beat me to the punch. Should I try to publish a competetive product? Dunno.

Anyway - the list is now Gideon and then Elijayess. I may even attempt to throw in ThornMD's "Taka". thorn, I realize its the only one in the list that looks to be previously illustrated, but Im digging the exploration of half-dragon features right now and a half gold dragon / half elf is too good to pass up.


----------



## ThorneMD

Well Mithril Dragon, you reply quickly.

Anyway, I appreciate a drawing of Taka, but was looking forward to a party pic of the Disiples of Steel.  If however, you do not feel like doing the whole group, one of them would be fine.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

ThorneMD said:
			
		

> Well Mithril Dragon, you reply quickly.
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate a drawing of Taka, but was looking forward to a party pic of the Disiples of Steel.  If however, you do not feel like doing the whole group, one of them would be fine.




    Hell yeah I reply quickly ... you would too if this was all the "spare" time activity you had left.  

     Thorn, the characters are great. Good concepts, varied, and each seems to have an interesting look. I would love to do the whole group ... BUT if I promise more than I can deliver you will feel cheated and I look bad. So its a definite on "Taka" and an extreme MAYBE on everyone else. What the hell is a "Blue Goblin" anyway and how did he/she score with an elf? Just curious.


----------



## ThorneMD

In response to the group pic:  The way you had wrote your responce, I thought that you had no interest in the group.  In this case, I will wait patiently to see the two characters in front and then see if you want to do the group.

In response to the Blue Goblin:  Blue goblins are psionic versions of normal goblins.  They look the same, except for the fact that their skin is blue.  The character is still normal size for a Half-Elf however.
The way that the blue goblin got with the elf was weird.  The goblins injected a blue goblin into a elven village and made him appear as if he were an elf.  He caught an eye for a elf maiden and the two had a child.  Before the child was born, however, the elves found out and all hell broke loose.  After the baby was born, it was taken away and given to a human family so that they may care for him.  The elves made sure that he wouldn't know who his mother was.  We eventually found out, but it took a lot of work and a lot of favors to many different elves.

Edit: Fixed the Blue Goblin story


----------



## dead_radish

I have a couple in the old threads - Shizra, the gunmage, found  here and V'kan'ri, here.  If you're on a draconic kick, V'kan'ri is a dracha from AE, which is mostly dragon anyway.  The info is here if you wanted to check it out.

In any case, I love watching the stuff, and i'm an aspiring publisher, so I understand the obsessiveness.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Half Dragon - Red*

IcyCool - here is a summary of where the concept of a half red dragon has led. For the final drawing (the actual drawing of Gideon Redcloak I will incorporate some of the suggestions you had concerning the way you visualize a half-dragon. 

Sorry for the copyright and all - but hey, I gotta protect my work. A higher res, larger version of the attached thumbnail will appear on my site gallery.


----------



## IcyCool

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> IcyCool - here is a summary of where the concept of a half red dragon has led. For the final drawing (the actual drawing of Gideon Redcloak I will insorporate some of the suggestions you had concerning the way you visualize a half-dragon.
> 
> Sorry for the copyright and all - but hey, I gotta protect my work. A higher res, larger version of the attached thumbnail will appear on my site gallery.




Wow.  That looks great!

And don't worry about the copyright.  I'd never try to pass off someones work as my own.  Besides, I've got no talent so who'd believe me?


----------



## Mithril Dragon

IcyCool said:
			
		

> Wow.  That looks great!
> 
> And don't worry about the copyright.  I'd never try to pass off someones work as my own.  Besides, I've got no talent so who'd believe me?




     No, Im not worried about you stealing it. In fact, you are free to do what you want with the final as long as it never shows up in a publication. Im more concerned about independant D20 publishers who might think an image I post here would be good for one of their PDFs and don't want to give me credit (compensation) or one of the sites who offer free fantasy art thinking its ok to post one of my images without asking (which it ain't). 

     Not that I think it will happen ... but better safe than sorry.

     Anyway, Gideon Redcloak is in the works ... may take a while, but it will get done.


----------



## IcyCool

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> No, Im not worried about you stealing it. In fact, you are free to do what you want with the final as long as it never shows up in a publication. Im more concerned about independant D20 publishers who might think an image I post here would be good for one of their PDFs and don't want to give me credit (compensation) or one of the sites who offer free fantasy art thinking its ok to post one of my images without asking (which it ain't).
> 
> Not that I think it will happen ... but better safe than sorry.
> 
> Anyway, Gideon Redcloak is in the works ... may take a while, but it will get done.




Fair point.  I'll probably be posting it with my character sheet over in the Living EnWorld sub-forum, and I'll be sure to give you credit (I may even send a few gamers your way).

I'll be away from a computer (excpet for scattered access on Saturday) until Monday.  So if you don't hear from me, don't worry too much.


----------



## dead_radish

Another suggestion, if you're interested, is commissions.  Kip used to do that - something like $10 for a black and white, with original, and $25 for colored.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Another suggestion, if you're interested, is commissions. Kip used to do that - something like $10 for a black and white, with original, and $25 for colored.




I would only do that if requests got out of hand. Otherwise I really don't mind doing portraits for players for free. For publishers its altogether another matter. They will make money off of the publication so the artist (obviously) has gotta get paid or the system isn't working. 

So ... I will keep on doing requests (as long as time permits) and hope my work snares the attention of a prospective client.


----------



## Mista Collins

I have a request for someone if they want to have a hand at it.

*Appearance: *Owen Cathenis is a 16 year old boy who stands at the height of 5'7" and weighs 147 lbs. He wears a green coat and black slacks. Little wisps of his dark brown hair can be seen from under neath the black wide-brim hat that sits atop his head. His hazel eyes have a young innocent look to them that have gotten him out of trouble on more than one occasion.

*Personality: *Growing up on the streets has made Owen a very resourceful man. He could find a use for just about anything, and this trait alone has caused him to collect many knick-knacks throughout his young life. He is a very fun-loving boy, who has used his winning smile and charm to convince the law and thugs that beating him to a pulp isn't a very nice thing to do. He has a sense of humor and a love for harmless pranks that has found himself on the bad side of many gruff people. He is indebted to those who have helped him out in the past, and hopes he can find a way to pay them back.

*Race/Class:* Owen is going to be a 1st level human rogue. As for prestige classes, he will probably be going towards the Nightsong Infiltrator PrC. But as with all my characters, his goals and class structure change depending on the story. But he will focus a lot on diplomacy, because he feels he can talk his way out of almost any situation.

*BACKGROUND:*
 Never knowing his mother due to her death during his labor, and hardly remembering his father because of his death in the mines so many years ago, Owen has been forced to resort to activities that not many people would be proud of to survive the hell everyone calls Diamond Lake. Having a small handful of people he could call his friends, including a girl named Alexi who he considers his older sister, he found himself hanging out a reckless group of thugs and crooks. Collecting debts, running scams, and pilfering certain objects for some of these thugs gave Owen the oppurtunity to learn the tricks of the trade. All these skills Owen has learned from these shadier individuals has helped Owen survive the notice of the other thugs that make up the constabulary.

 But his skills of going unnoticed aren't perfect and he knows this. Lucky for him, his winning smile, quick wit, and ability to make people believe what he wants them to believe has helped him survive confrontations with a wide variety of ruffians. Unfortanetly this has not been perfect either. After being caught for not having the funds to cover a bet he lost to one of Kullen's brutes, he was confronted in an alley just out side the Feral Dog. Beat within inches of his life, he awoke to see a kindly dwarf named Azten brandishing the symbol of Moridan. Owen owes plenty to Azten, for if he had not showed up to help, Owen would not be alive to this day. These two had struck up a great friendship and Azten has inspired Owen to try and achieve greater things.

*Equipment:* Traveler's outfit, leather Armor, rapier, 2 daggers, silent shoes, fingerblades, backpack, bedroll, thieves' tools, 3 pieces of chalk, flint and steel, ink (1 oz. vial), inkpen, hooded lantern, flask of oil, trail ration, signal whistle, full waterskin, and a map case with 5 sheets of parchment. Belt pouch containing 6gp, 3sp, 7cp. Total weight carried is 42lb.


----------



## Hussar

These are some fantastic pics.  I'm going to have to poke my players and see if they want their characters done up in lights.  Keep up the great work.

((Waves a candle in the dark for Hunter.  Still hoping.))


----------



## Mithril Dragon

I have a small commission piece so there will be a bit of a delay on Gideon. I will post as soon as I have something on him.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Sorry I've been gone so long guys. Feel bad about that. But my work gets super busy from time to time. By the time I get home I'm rather spent and don't feel like drawing anymore. Too tired ... need sleep....

Or sometimes other side projects I'm involved with eat up any freetime I do get. So those are my excuses...blah, blah, blah.

Because I had let so much time go by before finishing Grilok for D20Dazza, I felt guilty about it. Heh heh. So I was thinking, if D20Dazza has to wait this long, I might as well try and do a better job on the drawing than just merely sketching out something in a half an hour or so. So I went back into the drawing and took some more time. Then I threw it in Photoshop and colored up as well.

*Artist Notes:* (if you're curious as to what I was thinking when I did this) With smaller drawings on eight and a half by eleven pieces of paper, there's only so much detail you can put in. True, I could go to my .5 mechanical pencil or something, but at certain point the viewer will just see a jumble of lines.  So unfortunately, I had to leave out certain things. For instance, I left out the pattern & runes on his fangs. At the scale in which I've drawn him, it would be just a mess of lines around his mouth. I left the fangs free of detail so you could at least see their form and shape. 

So..heh heh, just imagine they are still there, but you really got look super close cuz they're carved so lovingly small into the ivory of his teeth. If this was a head shot drawing, then yes...I could put that detail in. Another thing that went was the amulet of scale and feather. At first I drew it along with the crystal but it seemed not to visually 'read' correctly as an amulet. The area around his neck got too busy with detail as well. So I just left only the crystal. Plus, I wasn't sure what you meant by an amulet made of scale and feather. True, I could've came back here and asked, but seriously, it was like 2:00am in the morning and I was rather sleepy and lazy. Sorry about that bud.   


Another thing is his scarred pit of a left eye. The boar's skull hangs over his head and at the angle I've drawn him, you can't see it. True, I could've picked an angle where you saw both sides, but then I didnt' want him looking at camera. Plus if he did, the skull would obscure both eyes. Then you'd have to lower the camera and make it an upshot so you see underneath the skull. I didn't want to do an upshot drawing for this guy so I just choose to only show one eye.

The green leather armor I made more of a subdued turqoise/emerald green than a straight up ranger green or something like that. Hope you don't mind.

The wooden plugs in his ears I wasn't so sure about. I didn't know how they looked or how big they were so I just winged it. They were gonna be colored in brown (for wood), but as I was nearing completion, I changed it to the turqoise green like color that matches his leather armor and facial tattoos.

Other than those above mentioned compromises, I hope you like it anyways. Grilok was really fun to draw.








			
				D20Dazza said:
			
		

> Appearance: Grilok is tall for a half orc, even accounting for his slightly stooped stature. This is because his arms and legs are longer and more flexible than the average half orc. He only has his right eye, his left is just a scarred pit. Large curved tusks jut out from his strong jaw and smaller teeth rise unevenly from his black gums. The teeth and tusks have all been pain-stakingly engraved with eldritch patterns and runes. His wide nostrils are flared and pierced with crystal spindles of various hues. His wide, pointed ears have been pierced with wooden plugs. His face is painted with dark shades of ink giving it a leering almost alien cast.
> 
> The horrid boar skull that sits lightly a top his head, protecting his skull and neck from serious attack, accentuates his height. A long cape made of the skin of some bizarre creature (probably from the same creature who's skull protects his head), both furred and scaled, is settled upon his broad shoulders.
> 
> He wears armour made of leather and stained a deep green. The leather has been carved with magical symbols and eldritch runes and is covered in tiny studs. Patched leather breeches cover his legs and high heavy leather boots protect his feet. A potion belt makes sure that his breeches remain up and his potions close at hand.
> 
> A wickedly curved purple hued scimitar hangs from his belt and he grips a long spear with a very sharp, painful looking point. He wears magical rings on the thumb of each hand and an amulet of scale and feathers hangs around his throat, dangling next to the crystal capped necklace that he uses as a focus for his magic.


----------



## Kai Lord

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> Kai Lord ... sorry I missed this. Consider Elijayess on my list.
> 
> EDIT: In fact, Kai Lord, given the lack of activity on this thread ... I may stop work on Gideon Redcloak and do Elijayess next. Im not sure IcyCool ever even checked back to see if his post got a response. If this thread stays "dead" Im not going to force the issue. I will just start posting my work on my personal thread and take requests there.



Awesome!  Thanks MD, looking forward to seeing your rendition of Elijayess.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

Kai Lord said:
			
		

> Awesome!  Thanks MD, looking forward to seeing your rendition of Elijayess.




Hey sorry, Kai Lord. if you read back through the posts IcyCool did get back to me and I have since done a series of concept sketches to get the features down for a half red dragon (Gideon Redcloak). So my list is now: Gideon, then Elijayess, then Taka. 

On another note I have taken teh plunge and switched from Photoshop to Painter after an artist I highly respect suggested I do so. So there will definitely be a delay while I get my "feet wet" with the new software. But I will keep you all posted.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Chainlightning, Awesome drawing, great color job. Hope to see more.

Mithril, great stuff as well. Cant wait to see more of your work.


Bastion


----------



## Draven

i just want to thank people like mithril dragon and chain lightning for taking time out of thier busy schedule to give the artisticly challenged such as myself visulization of our charecters. I created a campaign set in a section of the magic the gathering timeline. when i fully get my charecter fleshed out i will most likely post a request for him. once again thanks to all the artists on this thread


----------



## Mista Collins

Draven said:
			
		

> i just want to thank people like mithril dragon and chain lightning for taking time out of thier busy schedule to give the artisticly challenged such as myself visulization of our charecters. I created a campaign set in a section of the magic the gathering timeline. when i fully get my charecter fleshed out i will most likely post a request for him. once again thanks to all the artists on this thread




It is excellent to see such great individuals offering their time and talent free of charge. I am sure I can say this for almost all of us who enjoy the artwork (in this thread and all others), we owe you much thanks.


----------



## dungeon

thats some good art!
... i'm jelious...
rilly...
jelious...

but i'm a myistery like a dungeon.

but remember..."cuz if u don't u will never explore the dungeon"

(if u like my slogun or just want to talk email me)


----------



## Arravis

*Request for a much loved character...*

I posted my character Mithras many months back, but unfortunately no one has given him a try, so I'm reposting him (along with a few changes to his appearance). I hope that someone will give it a try this time and I would be endlessly appreciative of anyone who did. The quality of work here has always amazed and impressed me and I'd love to see an interpretation of him. Well, here is his description of

*Mithras Talant the Bladesinger:*
This extremely tall (6’5”) elf has a thin and gangly body with very pale skin that has a slight silver hue. Framed in straight, long black hair is an angular and strikingly beautiful face. Sorrowful amethyst eyes stare out, as if lost in old memories. He wears a silk shirt underneath a thin leather coat; midnight-blue pants and knee-high elven boots. Hung over his left shoulder going across to his right hip is a small leather satchel (Handy Haversack). He has a large red scarf/drape with silver highlights, over his left shoulder. Lastly, hanging from his belt is a strange blade. It is a sharp and straight four-foot long sliver of ancient, pocked marked adamantine which has one end wrapped in leather to form a handle. I'm including an image of this blade that I made in Photoshop: One Thousand Broken Dreams 

Well, I really hope someone gives him a try. Thanks again (and for all the amazing work posted here).

-Arravis

P.S.:
For those interested, here is the history my version of One Thousand Broken Dreams from Magic of Faerün... we've changed the actual abilities to be something like a kensai's sword, in that it gains powers as the wielder invests in it (through both permanent loss of xp and hp). The name of the sword was much too poetic and epic to be a simple blade.

*One Thousand Broken Dreams:*
_Common History:_ This adamantine blade was created by the elven hero Datharian Mistwatcher, a worshiper of Sehanine Moombow, when the dark elves destroyed his home city thousands of years ago. He fell in battle to a host of driders shortly after the weapon was created, and the blade eventually reached the hands of another elven hero, known only in the ballads as Stargazer, who used it to slay hundreds of drow over the course of her life. The Stargazer died of grief after the Battle of Nine Arrows when she realized her sister had been slain, and a young elven archer left with the weapon before drow reinforcements could arrive and seize it. The sword has appeared in the hands of an elf at least once every few hundred years since that battle—only to disappear again each time.
_True History:_ Much of the true history of this item is lost to the aeons. What little is known may be found among the eldest of the elven races or spoken in whispers within the Seelie and Unseelie courts of the fae. One Thousand Broken Dreams first appeared before the elves left the realms of the Faerie, or before this world was known to them. King Mhesos and his two sisters ruled and protected the Faerie realm from the tyranny of the Titans, the Abominations and elder beings that sought to conquer all. The Sy-tel-quessir (green elves), the Ly-tel-quessir (lythari), the Aril-tel-quessir (avariel) and the Leshay, were to protect their realm and the life of the king from their enemies. The King’s two sisters became jealous and sought to oust him so that they might rule in his stead. Over time, the divide between them became known, and the elves squabbled amongst themselves as to what to do.
Growing impatient, the two sisters betrayed their brother, leading him into a trap, where a Titan horde waited to slay Mhesos. As the enemy attacked, the Sy-tel-quessir, Ly-tel-quessir, and the Aril-tel-quessir guardians fled from the king’s side, seeing no hope in the battle. Only the Leshay remained; forsaken by their kin and left to die with their king.
Mhesos and the Leshay guards, led by the hero Aiden, fought the Titans but to no avail. The last of the attacking titans, Non, split King’s Mhesos adamantine breastplate in twain with a blow from his powerful spear. Broken shards of adamantine rained down on Aiden and the last handful of Leshay. As Non pulled his spear from Mhesos’ corpse, a single drop of blood from Mhesos’ heart fell on a large sliver of armor that landed near Aiden. With a yell, the Leshay warrior picked up the adamantine sliver and attacked Non with it, slaying the titan.
What happened to Aiden, the remaining Leshay guardians, or Mhesos’ adamantine sliver is unknown. The sliver is rumored to be cursed and brings doom to any that wield it, but if there is any truth to this, it is not known. Some whisper that Aiden himself still lives and guides the sliver to elven hands, perhaps as reward, perhaps as punishment. What is known is that the Queen of Air and Darkness of the Unseelie court has long searched for the sliver in order to finally destroy the last remaining memory of her brother.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Arravis said:
			
		

> I posted my character Mithras many months back, but unfortunately no one has given him a try, so I'm reposting him (along with a few changes to his appearance).




I'll give it a try Arravis. Might take some time, if that's okay. I'm also in the middle of working on another one from earlier.

Btw, Mithril Dragon, I really like your work. Your half dragon is well designed. I've seen others attempt a similar race (or concept) and I've always thought it fell kinda short. But I saw yours and really like your version. Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Arravis

Awesome, thank you very much Chain Lightning   .

The original concept was a study in redemption. I wanted the character to have an "iconic" feel to him, so I made him a outcast avariel (winged elf) who had his wings removed for betraying his people. Making him, almost literally, a fallen angel. Anyway, in the last two years of gameplay, the character has ended up being a more moving experience then I had expected. It'll be great to see him in a drawing. Thanks again!

—Arravis


----------



## Mithril Dragon

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> I'll give it a try Arravis. Might take some time, if that's okay. I'm also in the middle of working on another one from earlier.
> 
> Btw, Mithril Dragon, I really like your work. Your half dragon is well designed. I've seen others attempt a similar race (or concept) and I've always thought it fell kinda short. But I saw yours and really like your version. Can't wait to see more.




Hey thanks, CL! I (of course) like your work as well. You are very good ... professional I'm assuming. I especially like the way you handle poses (something I gotta work on myself). I always end up struggling between showing the concept with detail and having a realistic pose. On Whitlock, I went for a pretty straight up portrait because I had such a strong image in my mind of his character / personality and wanted to get that across. Anyway, glad you have come back. I was getting lonely for a few pages there. 

On another note I have some bad news for people waiting for portraits from me. The illustartion concepts for the EN World CRITTERS project are in so I have to get slamming on that. So ... I will still be plugging away at Gideon and the rest but I am going to have to ask for a lot of patience. Cool?


----------



## IcyCool

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> On another note I have some bad news for people waiting for portraits from me. The illustartion concepts for the EN World CRITTERS project are in so I have to get slamming on that. So ... I will still be plugging away at Gideon and the rest but I am going to have to ask for a lot of patience. Cool?




Considering that I figured I'd have to wait for a month or so before anyone even got to my stuff, I'm fine with waiting.  Especially for stuff as good as yours, Mithral Dragon.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Would someone mind giving a try at my character, whenever they get around to it? I put her in a spoiler block to save space.

[sblock]
T’aria is one of the rare cambions (half fiend, half human) that survived to adulthood. When first met, she would be constantly mistaken for a satyr… except for the fact that there are no female satyrs, and satyrs are not six-foot-one in height. Her fiendish heritage is difficult to hide in her physical appearance, although she can do so from all except the most observant when she wishes. She has 3-inch forehead horns, goat legs complete with cloven hooves, slight fangs noticeable when she smiles, and claws that even when retracted are often noted as unfashionably long and sharp fingernails. Ignoring those physical attributes, she has the appearance of a rather attractive human female of about 24 years of age (though she is truly over 100). T’aria has long, thick curly black hair with striking deep red highlights shot through it. Her hair falls past her waist, and is naturally falls into that attractive, semi-wild, tumbled curls state many women struggle to achieve. She will often plait small silver and crystal beads into it using small, hardly-noticeable braids for an accent. She always has at least two tiny, (unnoticeable in the wild mass of hair) finger-length poisoned silver daggers in sheaths that are braided into the mass of hair above her shoulders. Naturally, these are “Just for emergencies.” 

While in her home city of Sigil or elsewhere where her demonic heritage is not a cause for immediate panic, T’aria generally wears more daring attire consisting of a black leather shorts that reveal her legs and cloven hooves, as well as a leather-and-silk top. The top is a simple band of black leather wide enough to cover her ample chest with a network of thin straps to hold it over her shoulders. A foot-wide length of silver-grey sheer silk is sewed to the bottom of the leather, in effect covering her torso from just below her chest to her waist. The overall effect is of the top half of a babydoll teddy, or some similar form of lingerie. One of her companions once wondered aloud which succubus she had robbed for her wardrobe. 

When T’aria travels on the Prime Material Plane (where people are generally less accepting of her heritage than the Planes, and her home city of Sigil), she generally uses her skills at disguise along with many years of practice to assume the appearance of a ‘normal’, though highly exotic, human. While in disguise, she rarely utilizes her full six-foot-one height, instead opting to stand about five foot nine, allowing to her legs (and extensive practice) to alter her apparent height. She generally wears a unique headband studded with three-inch spikes that are set two inches apart and are slightly curved to match her forehead horns perfectly. Two of the ‘spikes’ are missing, and there are holes in the headband to correspond to where they would be set; when the headband is on and her horns are through the holes, it is nearly impossible to tell that it is anything other than an unusual piece of jewelry. A full, floor-length gypsy-like skirt conceals her legs and hooves. From the waist up, however, she generally wears much more daring attire – a form-fitting black leather vest, low-cut (and laced only far enough to barely be acceptable in public) is one of her favorites. 

There is only one part of her appearance that is only rarely hidden when she travels to the Prime Material Plane. On T’aria’s right arm, she has a large design with geometrically precise and complex curves and twists tattooed to her skin. The design flows from the top of her forearm down, gradually spreading until it wraps completely around her arm at her wrist, where it ill-conceals (but serves to distract from) an old scar, which appears to have been the result of her wrist being nearly completely severed at some time in the past. The tattoo narrows and continues over the top of the back of her hand to her middle finger, on which she wears a silver ring set with a large gem that appears to be a black diamond the same smoky colour as her tattoo. The ink used replicates that smoky shadow-grey that true shadows have; and if one looks too long at the tattoo, it seems to shift slightly with her movements and breath as if it were truly a shadow projected onto the skin. When asked, T’aria merely shrugs and says it is simply a well-done tattoo – nothing more, nothing less. 

Although her physical appearance is the most noticeable, T’aria has other, less blatant, traits inherited from her demonic sire. When she becomes angry, her eyes change from their normal cat-like green to a deep red, and seem to glow slightly. Her claws become excruciatingly noticeable (as she either cannot, or does not, retract them), her horns lengthen to between five and six inches, and she is surrounded by the smell of the Abyss – sulfur and brimstone. However, few people have seen her descend deep enough into anger to the point of her losing control, and fewer still have lived to tell the tale. 
[/sblock]


----------



## D20Dazza

Love your work Chain, thanks heaps mate, Grilok is perfect. I really appreciate the effort you have gone to, now to find a colour printer ;-D>


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Sorry I've been gone so long guys. Feel bad about that. But my work gets super busy from time to time. By the time I get home I'm rather spent and don't feel like drawing anymore. Too tired ... need sleep....
> 
> Or sometimes other side projects I'm involved with eat up any freetime I do get. So those are my excuses...blah, blah, blah.




Hi Chain, good to hear from you. Don't worry about the delay in sketches... after all, Real LifeTM has to come first.



			
				Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> Because I had let so much time go by before finishing Grilok for D20Dazza, I felt guilty about it. Heh heh. So I was thinking, if D20Dazza has to wait this long, I might as well try and do a better job on the drawing than just merely sketching out something in a half an hour or so. So I went back into the drawing and took some more time. Then I threw it in Photoshop and colored up as well.
> 
> <snip>




0_o

Holy smack me with a silver shovel! That is amazing!

Chain Lightning strikes again!  

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Hunter

Hello Hussar! 
Finally finished Korbach Angist 1/2 human 1/2 fire elemental!
I apologize for the lengthy delay.

Chain-Grilock came out masterful!

Hunter


Online Portfolio: www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls


----------



## Hunter

Chain are you working this guy?

Hunter

*Vermender Forlane Art Description* (Twisted Vampire Ghostwalker)

*Background*: A former surgeon, Vermender's wife was slain in a gangland shooting the man who once called himself his best friend.  Having failed at saving the man's own wife, his former best friend took out his frustration and revenge on Vermender's wife.  In a pure moment of rage, Vermender sold his soul to a powerful demon prince to gain revenge.  In exchange for the man's eternal death, his soul was removed from his body, leaving him an evil husk of what he once was.  Now he works as a bounty hunter taking only "dead or alive" contracts.  Amazingly, none of these bounties ever make it back alive since he consumes them to restore his power and life essence.  Where he once was a healer, he has now become that which is death incarnate and revels in every bit of carnage and desolation he can wreck upon the residents of Sanctuary.

*Appearance*: Vermender is a dark skinned man, possibly egyptian in appearance, that has very little hair.  What hair he does have is split into four long ponytails which seem to sprout from the back and side of his otherwise smooth pate.  His face is very angular, with all of his teeth ending in sharp points that he used to rend and tear the flesh of the victims he consumes.  A block egyptian-like beard sprouts from his pointy chin and a pair of expensive black sunglasses adorn his face at all times to hide the fact that his eyes are nothing more than black orbs that absorb all light that touches them.  His clothing is a makeshift black cloak with arm holes in it which covers an expensive set of polished leather armor the color of tar. He wears knee high riding boots to keep his legs from being burned as he rides on his orc-made Blak Razer motorcycle.  He wears loose fitting brown leather slacks tucked into his boots and his bare arms are covered in intricate arcane tatooing.  Around his neck he wears a necklace of various types of teeth and tufts of hair that have been made into an amulet.  He is wrapped from right shoulder to left hip in a bandoleer that that contains various types of wicked looking cutlery (torture implements) and allows his greatsword to hang from his back for easy access during combat.

His motorcycle is huge, having been built to carry the much larger orc rather than a human.  It is black and seems to almost be made from banged together armored metal plates and vaguely resembles a two wheeled tank adorned with various skull ornaments and other visages of death and destruction.  All and all, a very intimidating peice of machinery.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Chain Lightning

Am I working on that guy? No.  I'm working on *Mithras Talant the Bladesinger* and *Drynd of the Staff* .

Your Korbach turned out awesome Hunter. Sweet work!


----------



## Hunter

Thanks Chain!

Looking forward to your new pics!

Hunter


----------



## Hussar

Hunter, man you rock!  That's great!  Well, well worth the wait.  Now I no longer need to set fire to you.  

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Hunter

My pleasure Hussar!
Can you post your e-mail address here? 
Or you can e-mail it to me at hunterm@mindspring.com

I will send you a hi-res file if you like.
150dpi is cool for you?


~Hunter


----------



## Arravis

Chain, I know a may be being a bit repetitious, but thanks again for working on Mithras .


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

I have to admit, I've been following this thread for quite some time, and some of the best artists I've seen do work on here. Thanks again to all of you whom have spent their time to make a visual image of some of our favorite characters (even if no one does mine, I still appreciate viewing others.)


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Gideon Redcloak*

IcyCool, do not despair ... Gideon is in the works. I just have to prioritize my time around work being done for publication BUT Gideon is still in the back of my mind demanding a portrait. I will try to keep you informed with the sketchwork up to completion. thanks for hanging in there.

One quick question ... would you prefer a closer / cropped image that does not show the full figure but is more detailed? Or would you prefer to see the full figure?


----------



## IcyCool

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> One quick question ... would you prefer a closer / cropped image that does not show the full figure but is more detailed? Or would you prefer to see the full figure?




I was thinking full figure.  But I'll trust your artistic talent.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*Gideon*



			
				IcyCool said:
			
		

> I was thinking full figure.  But I'll trust your artistic talent.




Just to keep you interested, IC ... here is a small bit of the drawing in progress. Its cropped so don't worry, the layout is a full figure.


----------



## copperdragon0

I present my version of T'aria.  The description stuck and I had to put it down on paper.  
Hope you like it Goddess FallenAngel.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel

Thanks, copperdragon, looks good!    I appreciate the pic! (and the thought that my writing inspired someone to create art!  )

I'll have to put it on my website.  Do you have a website you want me to link to?


----------



## Hunter

Alot of great work being posted here,I am really into these half dragons Mithril!
This thread is very inspiring. As an illustrator I like to work on players characters so I can focus mainly on my technique and composition. 
I would like to try  this character for a new player. Has anyone started work on this yet?

~Hunter

online gallery: http://www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls






			
				rebel_belle said:
			
		

> Hi, I am new to D&D and I think that I have figured out what I am going to play and I was wondering if anyone could give me a picture of what my character would look like.
> 
> neutral Good elf ranger
> female
> green eyes
> she is a hard worker but still looks feminine with a pale complextion and her hair is brown with some auburn in it.
> I don't know exactly how this works so if i did not give enough information please tell me and i can figure out the answer. Thank you for any help you can give me


----------



## D20Dazza

Hi Hunter,

Love your work mate, sussed out the site and everything is sweet man - nice one(s). If you're ever interested in maybe trying something a little different I'd like to offer up Grymsnarl, the blink dog rogue I'm running in one of te PbPs on these boards. Anyways here's his details (sblocked to reduce page waste ).

Background, appearance etc

[sblock]
*Background:*Grymsnarl padded silently through the dense undergrowth sniffing at the air as he moved. There it was again, that faint smell of something not right, something tainted, something that had upset the natural balance. He stopped and listened, his ears perking up and twitching left and right ready to detect the slightest sound, before again sliding quietly through the brush and continuing the hunt.

He and his pack had been on the trail of whatever abomination was stalking the forest for almost a week now and, slowly but surely, the enemy had got the upper hand. As each day had passed another of the pack had succumbed to the wiles of the predator, another of his family had died a gruesome, painful death. It was always the same; the pack made 'camp' together and then during the evening one of the number would disappear. The disappearance would shortly be followed by a howl of pain and then, the inevitable; the remaining pack members would find the body, or what remained. Each body had been completely skinned. It was almost as if someone had turned his pack mates inside out  - not a hair was found and the process was completed less than a minute after the howl had broken the evenings silence.

Grymsnarl was the only one of his pack remaining, and he was ashamed to admit that he was scared. His adversary was getting closer to human lands and that meant trouble. He knew that if he didn't soon close with the enemy that his task would become so much more difficult. If he had to enter a human city it would become almost impossible - but he would not rest, he would have his vengeance.

"OWWWWWWWWWW", he had been distracted, deep in thought when the trap snapped shut around his right leg. The blades of the wicked device crushed his leg, almost severing it. Grymsnarl dropped to the ground howling in pain, his lifeblood slowly seeping into the ground. Darkness engulfed his senses.

\m/o0o\m/

The sharp tang of pinesap awoke him from a dream. He blinked his eyes and yawned. He was lying in the grass beneath a great pine, it's boughs spreading peacefully overhead, the bright sun shining through the leaves and dappling his dark fur with shadows. Beside him was a freshly slaughtered rabbit, a small hole had been dug amongst the tree roots and filled with sweet smelling water. He stood slowly and shook his head "What had happened" he wondered, "where was the pack?" and then he slumped back to the ground as the memories came crashing back upon him.

For days he lost the will to live, he never saw who had tended his wound, which was completely healed with only a ring of furless skin showing where the teeth of the vicious trap had torn his leg apart. But soon the fire for vengeance had been reignited and Grymsnarl once again took up the hunt. Which, unfortunately, led him straight to the great free city of the humans - to Mokmael.

\m/o0o\m/

The city confused Grymsnarl; it was a cacophony of sound and smells that constantly assailed his senses. He quickly lost track of the enemies trail, which had become quite tough to follow after the time he had spent convalescing in any event. 

He fell into the habit of patrolling the streets of Mokmael looking for any sign of his enemy. He circled the city once every couple of days sniffing for any trace, the scent of his opponent indelibly etched into his mind forever. It was lucky for Grymsnarl that the city was home to many a stray hound and he was able to blend in easily, adapting and learning to live on the streets. 

For two years now Grymsnarl has roamed the streets of Mokmael, searching for any sign of the enemy. Occasionally he will get a lead but it has all proven to no avail. But, he will not give up, he will persevere, he will continue to learn the ways of the city and he will have his vengeance. 

Grymsnarl has befriended several people in Mokmael, it is these few that know of his special heritage, most people believing him a simple wardog of above average intelligence. Generally he stays with Windwhistle, a bard that owns an above average inn in a below par section of one of the slum areas. The Whistling Gale is a tidy, well maintained inn whose clientelle are more often adventurers down on their luck rather than the usual petty criminal, thugs and vagabonds that frequent some of the seedier taverns of the district. 

It was at the Whistling Gale that Grymsnarl met Weldin Ghar of the Crimson Sun, a mage of some repute (at least in his mind). A tight friendship grew between Weldin and the hound, a friendship that grew until Weldin had become part of Grymsnarl's pack. Weldin has been a great boon to Grymsnarl, he has crafted special magical tools that the hound is able to use to compliment his own natural talents. 

Note: He has at least three mysteries that he wrestles with.

1. Who is the enemy?
2. What did the enemy do with his family's pelts?
3. Who saved him in the forest (and why?) - he owes a debt of gratitude.

*Appearance:* Grymsnarl has a shaggy, unkempt look about him, with fur stripped brown, tan and black, except for a patch of white on his chest. His gold pupils stare from large, watery eyes, giving him a sad, about to cry look. His tail is long and heavily furred and his ears stand upright, and taper to a point. His right leg has a ring of skin where the fur won’t grow.

He wears a black leather harness that has steel rings at the joins. The front of the harness has a leather plate that a pouch has been attached to. Around his throat he wears a wide silver collar studded with dark blue crystal. Upon his front legs are tied tight black leather sleeves that have been embossed with runes. His right paw sports a small plain gold ring.

*Personality:* Grymsnarl thinks of his friends as his pack and will do anything he can to aid them. He hates evil with a passion. He is not as intense and focussed with regard the loss of his first pack as he was when he first arrived in the city, having lost some of his bitterness when he found his new pack, but he still misses them dearly and wants vengeance. He is still a little scared, why did the enemy hunt his pack and why was he spared, or was he? Is the enemy still after him? For this reason he can be a little cautious at tiems.

He is energetic and quick and always keen to go for a run or play. 
[/sblock]
Stats
[sblock]
*Grymsnarl* 
*Rogue 4* 
_Blink Dog Medium Magical Beast (LA2 + 4HD)_ 
*Alignment:* Lawful Good
*Deity:* ??
*Sex:* Male
*Height:* 2’8” at the shoulder
*Weight:* 50 lbs 

*Fur: * Brindle
*Eyes:* Yellow 
*Age:* 7 

*Str:*  8 (-1) [0 points] 
*Dex:*  22 (+6) [16 points]
*Con:*  12 (+1) [4 points]
*Int:*  12 (+1) [4 points] 
*Wis:* 14 (+2) [6 points]
*Cha:*  10 (+0) [2 points] 
Level: 2xDex

*Racial Abilities*
Magical beast 10-sided HD
Blink (at will – caster level 8; end or evoke as a free action)
Darkvision 60’
Dimension Door (caster level 8; once a round as a free action and can act immediately after teleporting)
Low-light vision
Scent
+3 Natural Armour

*Class Abilities* 
Sneak attack +2d6
Trapfinding
Evasion
Trap Sense +1

*Hit Dice:*  4d10 (monstrous); 4d6 (class); + 2d8 (LA)
*HP:* 11(1st) + 27 + 20 + 14 = 72
*AC:* 25 (+6 Dex; +3 Natural; +4 Armour; +2 Deflection) – Touch - 18, Flat-footed – 19
*ACP:* 0 
*Init:* +8 (+6 Dex; +2 Feat) 
*Speed:* 40’

*Saves:* 
Fortitude 6  [+5 base, +1 Con] 
Reflex 14 [+8 base, +6 Dex] 
Will 6 [+4 base (+2 Iron Will), + 2 Wis] 

*BAB/Grapple:* +7/+2 /+7
*Melee Atk:* + 15/+10 Bite (+7/+2 BAB; +6 Dex; +2 Magic)(1d8+1d6 (electricity);x2)

*Class Skills:* 
_Blink Dog (2+Int) x 4 + (2+Int) x3 = 21; Rogue 8+Int x 4 = 36_
Hide 15 (9 ranks; + 6 Dex)
Listen 8 (7 ranks; + 1 Wis)
Move Silently 15 (9 ranks; + 6 Dex)
Search 12 (10 ranks; + 2 Int)
Sense Motive 5 (4 ranks; + 1 Wis)
Spot 11 (10 ranks; + 1Wis)
Survival 9 {11} (8 ranks; + 1 Wis; {+2 when following tracks})

*Feats:* 
Track (Bonus Feat)
Iron Will
Weapon Finesse (Bite)
Improved Natural Attack (increase natural attack die type) - MM
Quick Reconnoiter (Spot and Listen as free actions; +2 Init) - CAdv

*Languages:* Blink Dog; Common; Celestial
*Equipment* 

*Wearing* 
*+4 Harness of Armour* – 16000gp (5lbs) (leather harness with steel rings at the joins)
*Sleeves of Dexterity +2* – 4000gp (leather sleeves that are tied to the front legs)
*Ring of Protection +2* – 8000gp
*Collar of Natural Weapons +2 Shock* – 18600gp
*Bag of Holding* – 2500gp (15lb) (strapped to his chest)

*In or on containers* 
_Bag of Holding Type 1 (250lbs)_
*3 Potions Cure Moderate Wounds – 900gp*

Total weight carried – 25 + whatever is pulled from the Bag of Holding lbs, light load. 

*Money*
0
[/sblock]


----------



## Hunter

Whoops double post!


----------



## Hunter

D20Dazza- Hell yeah, (rumaging through comic books, fantasy game books, art books landscape books, anatomy books, science books, looking for his animal books) the Whistling Gale sounds like my kinda place! (As long as I can afford the ale)
Love your writing shorts! Glad your surfing this thread!
One question what kind of dog is Grymsnarl closest to in the real world? A huskie snowsled dog?

Hunter


----------



## Mithril Dragon

Hunter said:
			
		

> Alot of great work being posted here,I am really into these half dragons Mithril!
> This thread is very inspiring. As an illustrator I like to work on players characters so I can focus mainly on my technique and composition.
> I would like to try  this character for a new player. Has anyone started work on this yet?
> 
> ~Hunter
> 
> online gallery: http://www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls




Thanks, Hunter. I really liked the half fire elemental with the mace that you posted recently. Nice work.  Half dragons are becoming a bit of an obsession ever since I started the sketches for Gideon. I even managed to sneak one into the publication Im working one (gotta stay hush-hush or Im gonna get clobbered).  Anyway its nice to have a community of talented artists to work with even if it is for free portraits. 

IcyCool ... work on Gideon has been a constant stop-go-stop situation. I haven't manged to put more than an hour or so into him. But things will get rolling once I clear my plate a bit. In the meantime here is an updated sketch that shows more of the framing. Ignore the wings ... they are just there to give me an idea of how much room I needed.  And the cloak he will have wrapped over his shoulder. A being with wings couldn't effectively use a cloak BUT its his namesake so I figure he wears it more as reminder of his past than as a functioning garment. Cool?

And Hunter ... I haven't started work on the character you asked about. CL or someone elde may have ... but not me.


----------



## IcyCool

Fine with me.


----------



## Chain Lightning

lady_ghofen said:
			
		

> Hello! If anyone is interested, I would love to get some visuals of this character I've been playing.
> 
> Drynd of the Staff
> ------------------------------------------------
> Human Female Fighter (planning on dual-classing to mage)
> 5'11"
> 122 lbs.
> Long black hair, brown eyes, with dark(er) skin.
> Typical clothes/gear: Loose fitting tan breeches and tunic with a white tabbard, soft brown riding boots, carring a beautifully carved wooden staff (carved herself, with skills in carving wood; foresrty, and lumber). Wears chainmail when neccessary and expecting combat, and will only wield blunt weapons (dislikes excessive violence, bloodshed, and unprovoked attacks). This character is strongly NG and I am working on a new specialist mage kit/class of positive energy. Quiet and contemplative, shy but friendly. A vegetarian, she often carries sacks of nuts and berries. Lower upper class, only child to a mixed racial married couple. Homeland is in Aglarond, specifically a town called Corth, home to 500-1000 people (Country directly outside and opposed to Thay).




It would actually be kinda cool to place other friends of hers in the picture with her. Y'know, for a sense of scale. At 5'11", she quite the tall leggy woman. But I really only had time to just draw her. Plus, you mentioned mixed racial background, but didn't mention which races. So I really didn't know how to do her features. 

Anyways, hope you like it.

[Hunter, nice comic pages on your site. Pretty cool stuff. -- Copperdragon...mmm...naughty naughty...heh heh -- Mithril, can't wait to see the finished picture.]


----------



## D20Dazza

Hunter said:
			
		

> D20Dazza- Hell yeah, (rumaging through comic books, fantasy game books, art books landscape books, anatomy books, science books, looking for his animal books) the Whistling Gale sounds like my kinda place! (As long as I can afford the ale)
> Love your writing shorts! Glad your surfing this thread!
> One question what kind of dog is Grymsnarl closest to in the real world? A huskie snowsled dog?
> 
> Hunter



Heya Hunter,

It's an absolute pleasure to peruse this thread mate, all you artists do an outstanding job for us poor inkphobic types.

Thanks for the kudos, I have zilch in the way of picture talent so have to rely on the pen for other uses    Playing the PbPs on these boards has certainly given me the opportunity to improve my 'style', and been a lot of fun (if only the games didn't have a tendancy to die so quickly *sigh*).

Windwhistle would likely give you a free brew or two, or three, for a mural on one of his walls. He has a love of fine art and takes every opportunity he can to add to his collection, which he shows off to his patrons with great delight. You should have seen want happened to the kobold who ignored the 'do not touch the artwork' signs that litter the inn - messy!

As to Grymsnarl's closest real world analogy I think you've pretty much hit the nail on the head with the husky (Alaskan Mulamute) call (glad the story evoked that sort of image   ). The colouration is more like that of a Staffordshire Bull Terrier though.

Thanks for your enthusiasm. I'm looking forward to seeing Grym realised in ink.

Have a great day

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Hunter

Mithril Dragon-Thanks, your character designs are innovative. Very original and refreshing!

Chain Lightning-Thank you sir! Drynd of the Staff very professional piece. Not sure if you posted your URL before but do you have an online gallery? Also if you have time could you send Drynd again but at a smaller size? (On my computer I have to scroll down to see whole drawing which is nice to see your image close up but I would also like to see your image in one whole view say 6.5 inches tall by 3.5 inches wide.) Also do you have any comic pages that you are working on too and are they on your site?

D20Dazza-It's interesting that you say that because your writing style evokes great visuals to me. Grilok still stands out in my mind and the last time I read his short was in June. Him walking through the muddy streets down on his luck encountering the urchin boy! Very humorous encounter but still dramatic, not a comedy story by far just an amusing interlude in this unique  hero's adventures. I would like to corespond more. When you get time could you  pls send me your e-mail at: hunterm@mindspring.com

Hunter


----------



## Arravis

Just wanted to bump this awesome thread and say to Chain Lightning, Mithril Dragon, & Hunter, great work guys . I'm always amazed when I come here.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

Arravis said:
			
		

> Just wanted to bump this awesome thread and say to Chain Lightning, Mithril Dragon, & Hunter, great work guys . I'm always amazed when I come here.




Hey ...  on behalf of CL, Hunter, and myself ... Thanks! Its always nice to know your work is appreciated.  

And hang in there, IcyCool. I swear Gideon is not forgotten. I just have to (unfortunately) put him on my priority list after paying work. But he is still "in progress".


----------



## Hunter

Thank you Arravis!

Hunter


----------



## Kunimatyu

Alright, I've got two characters I've been playing for about six months here; if they grab your interest, esteemed artists, I'd love to see character potraits of either.

We'll start with Brother Obediah Matthews, LG Human Favored Soul 5 of Geryon(not the fiend prince), Thresher-God of the Apocolypse

Brother Obediah is a large, mildly heavyset man with a somber -- and slightly unhinged -- expression. He's got male-pattern baldness on the top of his head, but what can only be described as a mane of grey hair around the rest of his head, with a similarly bushy (but not overly long) beard connected to it. He wears leather and sackcloth with a rope belt, carrying only a book of Geryon's teachings and a wooden agricultural flail (http://www.senseofplacesuffolk.co.uk/graphics/flail.jpg) with metal studs on the end that isn't held.

Brother Obediah Matthews wanders the world preaching the inevitablility of the Apocolypse and of the importance of getting one's soul prepared for the coming of Geryon the Thresher-God, who will thresh out the wheat from the chaff at the End of Days. When not preaching hellfire, brimstone, and torment, he uses his considerable healing skills to help the needy, particuarly orphans, as they remind him of himself before he was taken by a wandering mendicant serving Geryon.

He speaks in a cracked, gravelly voice that can rise to impressive heights during a sermon, and while he's not much to look at, he has a certain presence to him that often makes people pay him more attention than they ought. (my fellow players describe Obediath as 'like a charismatic bum holding a sign claiming the world is about to end.')


Ypthlaloc (nickname: Yip), LG Kobold Sorceror 5

Ypthlaloc is the essence of draconic arrogance and arcane power...packed into a dimunitive three-foot tall reptilian humanoid form. When he hatched from his egg, a hurricane hit his small shore-dwelling settlement, killing many adults but leaving the infant kobold unharmed. The shamans proclaimed this was a portent of no small significance: from the wreckage of their once-great civilization, a mighty leader, blessed by the power of the great bronze dragons who once lived there, would rise and lead the kobold tribe into a new age. Yip was adopted by the chief shaman and raised befitting a child of prophecy(read: spoiled rotten and told he was the Chosen One since he could understand speech).

Suprisingly, Ypthlaloc lived up his people's expectations. He possessed the incredible arrogance of dragonkind, and displayed abilities similar to the great bronze dragons of legend; he could breathe bolts of lightning and had an incredible affinity for storms and the sea. Once Ypthlaloc came of age, the shamans sent him on a quest to discover the spirit of the dragon within himself, and only to return to the tribe as the harbinger of their ascent.

When in the company of his own tribe or of people he trusts, Yip wears the headdress of a junior shaman(in RL: Aztec-inspired, with feathers and gold) with robes and a sacrificial stone dagger. When traveling, Yip puts the headdress away and just wears his hooded robe. If people aren't looking closely and he hides his snout in the hood, he can sometimes pass as a gnome or halfling in civilized society. His voice is hissing and high-pitched, which often diminishes the effect of his arrogant bearing on larger folk. In combat, Ypthlaloc prefers to use spells that emulate his draconic ancestor: bolts and orbs of lightning, _fear_ spells, and illusions to make himself seem more looming and powerful than he actually is at this time.


----------



## Arravis

The link isn't working.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Meh..if none of you guys have started the picture of Vermender, then don't bother.  I doubt I ever play the character again, anyway.

I am also gonna cancel my request for Hannible, since no one is interested in doing it.  I posted the description last year some time and it never got picked up, so


----------



## Mithril Dragon

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Meh..if none of you guys have started the picture of Vermender, then don't bother.  I doubt I ever play the character again, anyway.
> 
> I am also gonna cancel my request for Hannible, since no one is interested in doing it.  I posted the description last year some time and it never got picked up, so




I actually thought both characters were interesting and would have made nice illustrations. But, as it is Im so backed up with work right now I can't even move forward with Gideon Redcloak (the current character on my list) for a few more weeks at best. Cool concepts though, King of Chaos.


----------



## Arravis

mispost, deleted. Got Mithril Dragon and Chain Lightning mixed up, hehe (both of whom rock for their amazing work here).


----------



## laughingbuhda

*request*

I have a character that I just created. I'm going to give the outlines of the character as the little details should be upto the artist to have some fun with.

Polarbear lycanthrope barbarian. 

He is 6'5 275 very muscular(18) but has a high dex(16) so he would be lithe(sp) as well.

as a polar bear he would have black skin and white hair even in his human form. Generally cocasian features, as he's from a russian type environment.

Eye color would be black.

He has long straight hair that he wears long except for 2 braids the run down in front of each ear. 

He has beads at the end of each braid, the type that wrap around the braid, carved in different shapes to denote his accomplishments. 1 is red and the other is white. (I'll leave the shapes up to you)  

As far as gear goes he has a fairly ornate cloak. A large very magical ax. and NO armor. 

If someone would be so kind as to do this, or even just a head shot I would be very very grateful.


----------



## Scorpionfolke

Some awesome art, artists! I hope I can add to the growing pictures----BTW, if u dont yet have a sketch of your pc, post a link to the actual post & i'll see about drawing one that inspires me---can guarantee the quality of the artists already hear, but i'll see what i can do


----------



## Tolen Mar

Scorpionfolke said:
			
		

> Some awesome art, artists! I hope I can add to the growing pictures----BTW, if u dont yet have a sketch of your pc, post a link to the actual post & i'll see about drawing one that inspires me---can guarantee the quality of the artists already hear, but i'll see what i can do




Not that I need these anymore (all of the PC's in question have retired or been killed), but I still kinda want to see what the artists here do with them.

http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=2243910&postcount=467


----------



## laughingbuhda

anyone know of any place I can find images of black fantasy characters?


----------



## Arravis

This isn't exactly the best thread for this question (though we'll try to help ), since it deals with requests for artists to create new artwork, not a listing of already produced work.

Anyway, they can be quite difficult to find. I have a pretty large database of imagery at home (I'm at work at the moment) and I have a few in there, but not many. If I have time tonight I'll see if I can dig some up. I don't know of any one site or artist that specializes on it. Good luck.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

laughingbuhda said:
			
		

> anyone know of any place I can find images of black fantasy characters?




Frazetta did quite a few ... though they tend to mostly be the "savage barbarian" type. I know I have seen others in various D&D publications but I can't remember off-hand exactly where. Its definitely an under-represented subject. Right now I am on a schedule of having to crank out two to three full color illustrations per week plus I have three character requests to fulfill (Gideon has not been forgotten). BUT ... when I catch up I will create a few and put them on my site gallery.

There is really cool black character in the book "Winter Warriors" by David Gemmell. The character is a swordsman named "Nogusta". Maybe try to find a good picture of him?


----------



## Hunter

Rebel Belle- here is a sketch of your elf character!

d20Dazza-Grymsnarl coming up next!

King of Chaos-Sorry about that, many of us here are very swamped. From my perspective I am  a little intimidated to take on your requests after I saw that awesome pic Chain did of your Dark Elf demi-god character that you now use as an avatar. I know I should be more focused on requests like yours as you are a prominent publisher!!!!

~Hunter


----------



## D20Dazza

Cool, thanks Hunter - love yer work (but you already new that )


----------



## daBooj

I've been looking through here, and there are some very nice images.  I wonder if anyone would have time or be interested in doing one of my characters for me, she's become a favorite and I'm not looking forward to the end of this campaign due to the return of one of the players who will only play in good aligned groups (it's so fun to be evil for a change).

The character is a taurian cross of a drow and a nightmare.  She is a female cleric of Lolth, though distrusts the drow as much as they do her.  She may be a cleric and a drow, but the magic that bred her with the nightmare gave her great strength (23) and constitution (20).  She is also highly dexterous (25), and strangely attractive (cha = 17).  

She was given the name Saurn, but killed the man who named her thus.  She was filled with a great anger in her youth that bubbled out in a wild and chaotic rage, but has learned through time to channel that anger into a far worse device.  The flames that illumine her hair and tail are echoed in her eyes, and it is now a patient anger that she directs toward leading the adventurers she travels with into plots of her design.   She has become a stern and cruel leader.

Saurn carries a heavy and deadly looking unholy mace (+3 unholy) and frequently charges from the air upon her foes using the mace and her flaming hooves to great effect.  She wears a cloak and only leathers as armor, preferring to retain her dexterity and reflexes before the weight of full armor.  

Battle is one of her great joys, an outlet for the rage building inside of her.  Setting a battle between two races in order to fall upon the victors delights her to no end.  As a follower of Lolth and due to the history she hides from those she knows, she views herself a superior to men.  She will refuse orders given by males, conspire against any in power and even plot against those she allies with.  Women serving men are looked down upon at least or killed as being to weak to represent women.  Women serving Atzanteotl are destroyed on sight.

******************
(don’t know that you needed all of all of that, but… you got it anyhow.  Tell me if you need anything else, and THANK YOU very much if you decide to work on this character.)


----------



## David E

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Meh..if none of you guys have started the picture of Vermender, then don't bother.  I doubt I ever play the character again, anyway.
> 
> I am also gonna cancel my request for Hannible, since no one is interested in doing it.  I posted the description last year some time and it never got picked up, so




I read your character description and thought it rocked.  I'm not nearly as good as the other artists on this thread, but if you're interested - I'd love to work on your character.

Oh yeah, and I read the character description for the drow-golem guy that you made for the Todd Lockwood contest.  I'd be interested in doing that too, but now I can't find the description for the life of me.  If you want, feel free to email me the description at cougarbait@onebox.com.

Edit:  Ah-ha... didn't see that Chain had already done that one.  Looks sweet!


----------



## rebel_belle

*Thanks*



			
				Hunter said:
			
		

> Rebel Belle- here is a sketch of your elf character!
> 
> d20Dazza-Grymsnarl coming up next!
> 
> King of Chaos-Sorry about that, many of us here are very swamped. From my perspective I am  a little intimidated to take on your requests after I saw that awesome pic Chain did of your Dark Elf demi-god character that you now use as an avatar. I know I should be more focused on requests like yours as you are a prominent publisher!!!!
> 
> ~Hunter







Thank you so much the portrait is beautiful


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Great Pic Hunter. Love the the pose. Keep up the great work, can't wait to see more.


Bastion


----------



## phreakphit

So i have a different request for the mud I play.   Lance is an interesting character I play, and can be summed up in 3 words... Flamboyant Drowish Vampire.  Yep, read it again.

Some notes of differences, on this mud Drow are not necessarily evil, and they are pale, very pale, from millenia under the ground.  Albinoism is common, and so is pupilless (and therefore completely white) or black colored (and therefore entirely black) eyes.  His description looks like this...

A perfect combination of muscle and limberness, this drow moves
with an air of grace that reveals his ancient elven roots.  Salt
and pepper colored hair which is long, and somewhat spiky covers
the head of this pale being.  Like many of the race, his eyes are
black beyond comparison almost seeming to suck all light deep into
them.  His bare hands bear no calluses, evidence that he has done
little grunt work in his life, and there are no scars or marks 
visible upon his body.  A small mole resides just above the right
corner of his lips, more of a beauty mark than a blemish.  He
is of an average height for the drowish race, reaching over the
heads of some but not all, and his body is equally proportioned;
his torso being about the same length as his legs.  He is clean
and well manicured; and he carries a slightly sweet fragrance
though not overpoweringly so.  True to form, his skin is a pale
color at best, almost pasty in complexion; very much like that of
a sick creature on the verge of death.


And he wears the following eq (most of it can be left out.. the main things he is known for is the femine cloak and the blood red ruby ring)

<used as light>            a piece of glowing lichen
<worn on finger>           a blood red ruby set in gold
<worn on head>             a raven-colored brimmed hat
<worn on feet>             a couple of wing-edged boots
<worn about body>          a billowing cloak with an effeminate silver fur collar
<worn about waist>         a belt made of pitch-black leather
<worn on eyes>             Black framed glasses, with raven tinted lenses
<worn on left shoulder>    (Invis) a large, black leather backpack
<clipped on belt>          a shiny leather keychain


Lance moves extremely gracefully, so much so that he appears to glide to many, and is a user of magic to the limit.  He is of course vampyre (spelled with y in my mud) and has fangs that are quite large, and everything about him is flamboyant.  His gestures, his movements, his words and speech.  So yah... he sticks out.   Have fun with it if you choose it.


----------



## Minryna

This is a character I thought up recently and would love to have some sort of art done of.

Minryna Kilurden
24-year old female human

She has extremely pale skin, that can often be seen with oil smudges from working on some sort of gadget. Her eyes are a bright green. She wears a black tank-top, which comes just above her belly-button, with baggy black pants that barely hang onto her hips, leaving her stomach bare. The left leg of her pants is torn off at her thigh, leaving her one mechanical leg exposed. She also wears brown boots, which appear a bit oversized. She has a black fingerless glove on each hand, and a black headband that can only be seen across her forehead under her long, somewhat messy, red hair, which she allows to hang past her shoulders most of the time, or up in a messy ponytail.

For a little history:
She grew up on a space station with her father, an excellent engineer that taught her everything she knows about machines. When she was about 18, her father caused an explosion while working on a project. Her father was killed, and she lost her left leg, managing to recieve no other major injuries. She designed her new leg using the skills from her father, plus a few of her own ideas, several years later, also creating a large mechanized gun that seems to be always changing with her various whims. She works on the space station, taking whatever odd repair jobs come along. She has recently been hired onto the crew of the Isia, temporary ship to a band of space pirates in search of a legendary ship.

If there's anything I left out that should be needed, feel free to let me know and I'll try to fill in the gaps.

By the way I love the work I've seen in this thread, hoping someone's willing to give mine a shot.


----------



## Mithril Dragon

*IcyCool*

IcyCool - do not worry. I know I keep saying this but Gideon is not forgotten. Things were really slow when I got involved with this thread and now its the opposite. I have a big job that I have to finish and then I can get back on Gideon. Since you are being so patient I will make it a full color scene when I get the chance to work on it. Cool?


----------



## Kathaer

Where's Keel Tarqham?  ... Hi there Hunter, your friend Alexis is almost dead, he lost one hand and now he has an undead hand instead of the old one, althrough he has completely white eyes that allows him to see DEATH everyWHEREEE.. oh yes, Int has grown up 2 points... costing... 2 points left in strength and ... carisma ... so the stats are 

ST 7
DE 11
CO 9
IN 18
WI 15
CA 7


----------



## IcyCool

Sounds good to me Mithril Dragon.


----------



## ikazuchi

*RE: Minryna Kilurden*

Does Minryna have a lithe or more muscular frame?
Would she be more likely to have a gadget/wrench or her gun in her hands?
How advance is the tech on her leg (pistons and wies or smooth-ish metal)?

I'm not the best of artists, but I'll give your character a try.



			
				Minryna said:
			
		

> This is a character I thought up recently and would love to have some sort of art done of.
> 
> Minryna Kilurden
> 24-year old female human
> 
> [snip]
> 
> By the way I love the work I've seen in this thread, hoping someone's willing to give mine a shot.


----------



## Minryna

ikazuchi said:
			
		

> Does Minryna have a lithe or more muscular frame?
> Would she be more likely to have a gadget/wrench or her gun in her hands?
> How advance is the tech on her leg (pistons and wies or smooth-ish metal)?
> 
> I'm not the best of artists, but I'll give your character a try.



Let's see....her frame would be more on the muscular side. She'd most likely have her gun, and the leg is mostly the smooth metal sort of thing. And thanks for giving her a shot. As far as the gun goes, I haven't completely thought out the look of it, outside of being big and somewhat....odd I guess would be the word for it.


----------



## ikazuchi

*Preview of Minryna*

Okay, here's the rough draft. Let me know if there is any magor changes that need to be done before I go in and really tighten it up (or try to).



			
				Minryna said:
			
		

> Let's see....her frame would be more on the muscular side. She'd most likely have her gun, and the leg is mostly the smooth metal sort of thing. And thanks for giving her a shot. As far as the gun goes, I haven't completely thought out the look of it, outside of being big and somewhat....odd I guess would be the word for it.


----------



## Minryna

ikazuchi said:
			
		

> Okay, here's the rough draft. Let me know if there is any magor changes that need to be done before I go in and really tighten it up (or try to).



I don't see anything that really needs changing on it. Looks good to me.


----------



## A Crazy Fool

it would be cool if you could draw one of my NPCs attatched to the party

shade is a human (sort of) rouge/fighter with a str of 14 a dex of 21 and a cha of 16. shade stands a few inches shy of eght feet tall and is impossibly thin for a normal human. she has a long somewhat avian face with sharp thin features. She covers everything but her eyes with black fabric. Her skin is entirely white and she has green eyes. she carries an unornamental though highly magical longsword-sized obsidian shard which funtions as such. she wears leather armor which is also black. she has a black (duh!) gear harness (much like a modern special forces gear harness) with many pockets.


----------



## Bront

I'd like to request a character.

Vander d'Deneith - 
*Appearance:* Vander is a fairly handsome man, with a carved physique, and noble stature. His dark brown hair is short and curly, with a finely trimmed beard covering his face. His eyes are captivating and always alert, though there is a bit of sadness behind them if you look deep enough. His armor is well crafted, and does not hinder him like one might expect a suit of Full Plate to. However, there is a noble air to him that escapes definition. Armed and ready, his is an imposing figure for an opponent to find in his path.

Race: Human
Gender: Male
Age: 22
Height: 6'01"
Weight: 187lb
Eyes: Brown
Hair: Brown
Skin: Tan

Wearing Mithril Full Plate, often wielding a Warhammer and Shield.

If you need anything else, let me know.

Thanks in advance 

FYI: Vander can be found in more detail here in the RG.

Edit: Full background added (in Sblock)
Background:[sblock]Vander d‘Deneith was a Deneith house favorite long before his dragonmark surfaced. Being the 7th son of the wealthy and influential Baron Corin d’Deneith, Vander was often left to the care of others, and rarely spent time with his father. Perhaps Corin blamed Vander for his wife’s death, as she died during Vander’s birth. Vander’s older brothers reveled in the power and influence that their status and wealth gave them, and they played up their status as much as possible. They would often put servants in awkward positions, or make them do ridiculous things. Others in the House saw this lack of discipline and grew to generally dislike the elder sons.

Vander, however, spent a lot of time with the servants, and saw the humiliation and strain that was thrust upon them. He refused to play upon his power, and as a result was often viewed with favor among the servants and respect among the House. The elder sons saw this and would often do what they could to keep Vander from view. Eventually, many in the house knew of Vander, but few had ever met him.

Vander spent a lot of time working on his skills, often due to “Bogus” training exercises concocted by his older brothers to keep him out of sight. He trained with his father’s steward, Sir Garret Bender, in the ways of war, diplomacy and the ways of the court, and many of the servants in the ways of the outside of court. As he and his brothers grew older, Corin began to rely on the elder sons more, and relegated Garret to a more custodial role with his estate. Garret continued to spend time with Vander, and Vander regarded Garret as much as a father as a guide.

On his 16th birthday, Vander’s dragonmark manifested. This brought him some attention that none of his brothers had gotten, and Corin took a more personal interest in the doings of his youngest son. He saw his son blossoming into a truly noble character, and continued to let Garret and the estate servants take an active role in Vander’s upbringing. However, he made sure to bring Vander to several social functions despite the brother’s best attempts to keep him out. Vander made quite the impression in the House, and quickly became the favored son as far as many of the other nobles of the House were concerned.

Things changed drastically on his 18th Birthday. Just prior to the celebration, a changeling assassin killed Corin. The assassin was quickly dispatched, but there was no clue as to who had hired it nor why. When going to see Garret, he overhead his eldest brother Sorin speaking to him. Garret was informing Sorin that Corin had willed the estate to Vander. Enraged by this, Sorin killed Garret, made it look like the assassin had done it earlier, and then destroyed the will. Vander, fearing he was next, quickly used a house connection to flee the estate.

Since that day, Vander has worked for the Houses Defender’s guild, keeping a fairly low profile. He has been able to use his connections to keep his activities in the guild fairly quiet, but he has an exemplary record of performance, and is well known for his nobility in word and deed. He has spent much of his days looking over his shoulder in fear of an unknown assassin, and he continues to look to find out why his father was killed when he was. It has been four years since Vander left his home, and nearly as long since the war ended.[/sblock]


----------



## Hunter

Rebel Belle-You are most welcome

Bastion Lightbringer-Thank you for the compliment!

Kathaer-LOL! I love it! The game and your character have taken on a life of its own!

D20Dazza-ok. Here is my sketch of Grymsnarl but I am extremely indecisive. I don't like the way it is coming out myself and could use some serious art direction. Grill me hard,the more critical the better! 
It can only help me with my work.

Anyone else out there feel free to rip me a new a**hole!!!!

Hunter


----------



## Angel Tarragon

I was wondering if someone would take a crack at Laera Silverhand. It would be much appreciated.


----------



## Bront

I like the scetch Hunter.  Once you refine it a bit beyond a scetch, I think it will look fantastic.


----------



## Kathaer

Hunter: Let's see tonight... We will be at Azalin's court ...  ... but... where's.. Keel? ^_^


----------



## D20Dazza

Hey Hunter,

Looking great my friend, just fantastic. If you're wanting truly picky then the front legs looks a little hooky but it could just be because it is the sketch. Maybe the position of the left paw could be a little better, it's looking all tight as though he has a hurt paw and is trying to keep it off the ground or maybe it's to tucked under the body? Could maybe try the open mouth with the lolling tongue as well?

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Hunter

D20Dazza-Thanks I will alter a bit and then go to grey tones

Bront-thank you!

Kathaer-Thank you mijn Freund!

Hunter


----------



## D20Dazza

Cool, looking forward to the end result (no rush though buddy) . Thanks again mate.

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Anybody?


----------



## Bront

Fru, if you look at the history, it takes a while for the artists to get to the art (One person waited 7 months).  Give it a few weeks. They're not machines, and they're doing it for free.


----------



## Arravis

It can take quite a while, I posted Mithras way back in April... of 2004. (Hey I'm beating that 7-month record by far!)

Thankfully, a few months ago, Chain Lightning agreed to give him a whirl. I check every day and hope, but I don't hold my breath. I know that the great quality work they do here takes time and since it's all done as a favor to the ENWorld community I appreciate any of the drawings that get made .

-Arravis


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Bront said:
			
		

> They're not machines, and they're doing it for free.



I understand. I just didn't know how long it would take. Thanks for the FYI.


----------



## Azul

Sgt. Nazir Blacksands (retired)
- Half-giant psychic warrior 7
- 7'7", about 350lbs (tall and wiry)
- lean build (strong due to sheer size, but not overly muscular - a high Dex character), large hands with long slender fingers, long face and long aquiline nose, full lips, thick eyebrows, strong jaw (but not an overly strong chin)
- swarthy complexion, short black hair (keeps it short out of habit from his army days), steely grey eyes, clean shaven, some find him ruggedly handsome but his battlescars make others nervous, years as a drill sergeant have given him a natural tendency to seem hard and uncompromising (when sober)
- a hard drinking, military man who's seen too much horror during his years of service
- wears a steel breastplate and a scarf of warmth (since he finds anything less than warm deserts to be darned cold)
- favoured weapon:  a Large sized "dragon rifle" (looks like an 8' long Victoran era elephant gun with dragon-themed decorative trim) with a shortsword-sized bayonet affixed - a big awkward weapon even for a half-giant
- secondary weapon: a Large sized "hand cannon" (a large bore, single shot breech loading pistol... again about Victorian era tech)


----------



## FletcherGreen

Here's my character:

Ian McLaren (human psion)- Started off as a librarian in Silverymoon, where he discovered his powers as a psion. Soon afterwards the harpers asked him to join them and he did. After many adventures (2 years worth) he helped stop the goddess shar from creating shadow-psionics (using him as a conduit) and resurrected the original goddess of magic. In return, he has been made an angel in the service of Oghma. He is 5'8", fairly skinny, with many books purchased throughout his adventures and has blonde hair and blue eyes. He doesn't usually fight, he lets his astral constructs do it for him.

If there is anything else you need, just let me know. I'll check every once in while, seems like y'all have plenty to do! Thanks!
Chris


----------



## Bront

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I understand. I just didn't know how long it would take. Thanks for the FYI.



No problem 

Now hurry up and make mine  (J/K)


----------



## tecnowraith

Well I like to see this charcter drawn, a Warforged ninja. A unique design chasis that fits the offical D&D/WotC ninja class with some clothes, not much like most typical warforged wear. I see him at 5'4 tall, a slim chasis maybe all black, not sure if a typical ninja mask/hood would work or not. I like hidden compartment revealing ninja weapons, maybe a wand seath (not sure how that will look ) and him being in a ninja pose.


----------



## D20Dazza

Hi Hunter,

I'm off on a 2 week holiday with the family and probably won't be able to check back in until the 9th of October. Just didn't want you thinking I was ignoring you if you happened to post Grym while I was away.

thanks mate

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Hammerhead

I'd like to request a portrait for my current Eberron character:

Marius ir'Kol, two-fisted inquisitor rogue priest of the Silver Flame! Marius is tall and thin with a light build. He sports a carefully trimmed thin mustache and goatee that complements his short-cut dark hair. He looks young, likely due to his mischevous eyes and half-smile. Marius wears expensive silver robes and carries a thin walking stick with a sword hidden inside. Marius tends to treat almost everything in life as a joke, which tends to earn him the dislike of his church superiors.


----------



## Bront

Must be a busy month for all the artists out there.  Still looking forward to seeing what you all come out there, and we're all waiting patiently if you get a chance to draw for us


----------



## Hunter

D20Dazza!!
Here is Grymsnarl! I apologize for delay.

Hunter


----------



## Bront

Well done Hunter, I like the lines, and good perportions.  My compliments.


----------



## D20Dazza

Fantastic work Hunter - love it, you're a champion. Thanks heaps my friend and you know if I can ever do anything to help you out you need but ask.

Take care my friend

Cheers

Daz


----------



## Arravis

Same here... been waiting an anxious 9 months for a rendition of Mithras. I really hope they haven't given up on doing portraits


----------



## Gold Roger

Wow, some seriously great artwork in this thread.

I've got a request as well.
Kanee is a NPC in my current Iron Heroes Campaign:

Kanee is a female human executener (precision based class in Iron Heroes):
Those that see Kanee for the first time think she looks like a hyena, those few that really know her, know that she is a hyena in behavior as well. She's about 1.70 meters (don't know what that's in ft) tall, slim, but athletic and wouldn't even be bad looking if she cared. She doesn't however. She tends to be dirty, her black hair is short and hangs partially into her face. She smokes cigaretes all the time and has even been witnessed smoking two at the same time. Most of the time she's drunk as well. Her equipment consists of a leather armor she wears at nearly all time, two Kukris and a backpack with all of her other worldly possession. All of this is in bad repair. The leather armor should cover most of her torso and one arm, the other arm should be left exposed and show some meaningless tatoo and a wound or scar of some kind.

Thanks to anyone taking up this request in advance.


----------



## Hunter

My pleasure D20Dazza, I just sent you a hi res file of Grymsnarl.

Hunter


----------



## D20Dazza

Thank you sir, muchly appreciated. Have a great day champ

Cheers

Daz


----------



## IcyCool

MithrilDragon, you still out there?  I'm still waiting.


----------



## Bront

Just a question to you artists, especialy since this thread seems to be slowing down a bit.

Is there any particular thing you need or are looking for when you get a character request?  Something more descriptive, perhaps a general mood or emotion, detailed, not detailed, anything?  Just curious as to what strikes your fancy and makes you say "I want to do a picture of him/her/it."


----------



## Tolen Mar

Time is pretty much the universal need.

Almost all of the requests (at least early on) got filled by many of the talents here.  However, Real Life(tm) tends to intrude, and slows them down.  Patience is all I can recommend.  Like most folks I put in a couple of requests months ago, and I'm still waiting.  Check back every so often and see what happens.

On the other hand, describing your character can be a minefield.  Some artists like having a lot of free reign on what they draw/paint/pastel/whatever, others like to have every detail firmly in mind before they start.  If you have read the entirety of this thread you'll see both types filled, and even a few who have started with bare bones, presented sketches and worked their way up.  (did the red half dragon ever get finished?  It was looking really nice)


----------



## Alf

If I've understood things correctly these artists are all doing the sketches in their spare time, for fun, and free of charge.
In that case I should say it's fully up to them to decide when - and even if - they are going to do a certain character.
You want them to work faster? Pay them. 
I admire the fact that they are willing to do this for free and everybody should be deeply grateful that they are making the effort.

I'm sorry for being a bit grumpy here but as a not yet fully professional sculptor (a few paid jobs but not that many yet) I get tired of people mailing and saying "Hey can you knock me up a character for my RPG; I've only got five bucks but it's a great idea", obviously without having any idea of the time and effort involved.

Edit: I must clarify. 
I usually say YES to such requests but then one guy started virtually harassing me with questions like "aren't you finished yet?" despite the fact that I had offered to do it for him free of charge, just as a challenge. And THAT bugs me.


----------



## Tolen Mar

Sorry mate, I wasnt trying to imply I was getting impatient or anything.

I was just tryin to help a bloke out with some questions.


----------



## Bront

I wan't intending on my question being a complaint for artists being slow, I was wondering if there was a better way to strike an artists fancy, as this thread seems to have slowed down almost completely the past month and a half, and I didn't see a lot of projects currently in the works.

I understand and appreciate the fact that this is free, and am not attempting to rush anyone (In fact, I've pointed this out to someone else who was being a bit pushy, though admittedly it was from lack of knowledge on the turn around time).


----------



## Mithril Dragon

IcyCool said:
			
		

> MithrilDragon, you still out there?  I'm still waiting.




Yeah ... still here. Sorry for teh delay, IcyCool. I'm involved in a project for EnWorld  but the  volume of artwork is a lot more work than I bargained for. When its released you will see what I mean.

Gideon lives on in my mind ... sorry he hasn't made it to page yet.


----------



## IcyCool

Mithril Dragon said:
			
		

> Yeah ... still here. Sorry for teh delay, IcyCool. I'm involved in a project for EnWorld  but the  volume of artwork is a lot more work than I bargained for. When its released you will see what I mean.
> 
> Gideon lives on in my mind ... sorry he hasn't made it to page yet.




No problem, I just didn't want you to think that my lack of comment meant that I was no longer interested.


----------



## Hunter

Bront said:
			
		

> Just a question to you artists, especialy since this thread seems to be slowing down a bit.
> 
> Is there any particular thing you need or are looking for when you get a character request?  Something more descriptive, perhaps a general mood or emotion, detailed, not detailed, anything?  Just curious as to what strikes your fancy and makes you say "I want to do a picture of him/her/it."




Hello Bront,
Thank you again for your compliment on my Grymsnarl picture.
Your above question is hard to answer in general. I think every artist gets obsessed with some kind of subject matter. Even though we are all fantasy artists here there is still a wide diversity to choose from. In my case I try to do free character portraits that I can post on my online portfolio inwhich I can then show to editors for the particular company I desire to work for.
Usually once you get a couple of jobs the editors that contact you again have a new job that they think you are good for based on your work in the past. 
So I try to fill my portfolio up with images of creatures and characters that I would like to do for a published job.
Things I need to add to my portfolio are things like: Women characters-(showing my knowledge of anatomy and proportions), Anything Undead, Knights or Fighters in armor, Demons and Devils, Extra-planar creatures-(like Beholders), Dragons, Mind-Flayers, Yuan-Ti,
Intellect Devourers, Giants, Medieval Batte Scene-(something extremely graphic and bloody like the Battle of Agincourt), Mad Scientists/Alchemist/Wizard's Laboratory, Golems, Trolls,Ankegs, Couatls, Chimeras, Perytons, Ogre Magi, Ogres and Blink Dogs, Elves and Drow, 1/2 human 1/2 Dragon, 1/2 Orcs, 1/2 Elves, 1/2 Demon or Cambions, 1/2 Yuan-Ti, Sahuagin, Sphinx, All in all I lean towards the Darker Characters as far as character portraits.
I hope this helps answer your question.
At the moment I am currently swamped with a project but I will be surfing from time to time to check out the great art that I see from the other artists on this site.

~Hunter


----------



## Bront

Hunter said:
			
		

> Hello Bront,
> Thank you again for your compliment on my Grymsnarl picture.
> Your above question is hard to answer in general. I think every artist gets obsessed with some kind of subject matter. Even though we are all fantasy artists here there is still a wide diversity to choose from. In my case I try to do free character portraits that I can post on my online portfolio inwhich I can then show to editors for the particular company I desire to work for.
> Usually once you get a couple of jobs the editors that contact you again have a new job that they think you are good for based on your work in the past.
> So I try to fill my portfolio up with images of creatures and characters that I would like to do for a published job.
> Things I need to add to my portfolio are things like: Women characters-(showing my knowledge of anatomy and proportions), Anything Undead, Knights or Fighters in armor, Demons and Devils, Extra-planar creatures-(like Beholders), Dragons, Mind-Flayers, Yuan-Ti,
> Intellect Devourers, Giants, Medieval Batte Scene-(something extremely graphic and bloody like the Battle of Agincourt), Mad Scientists/Alchemist/Wizard's Laboratory, Golems, Trolls,Ankegs, Couatls, Chimeras, Perytons, Ogre Magi, Ogres and Blink Dogs, Elves and Drow, 1/2 human 1/2 Dragon, 1/2 Orcs, 1/2 Elves, 1/2 Demon or Cambions, 1/2 Yuan-Ti, Sahuagin, Sphinx, All in all I lean towards the Darker Characters as far as character portraits.
> I hope this helps answer your question.
> At the moment I am currently swamped with a project but I will be surfing from time to time to check out the great art that I see from the other artists on this site.
> 
> ~Hunter



Thanks for the input. 

I made a request for one character earlier, Vander d'Deneith (in my sig as well).  He's a Noble Knight(ish) character.  I've got a female character who I'd probably like a picture of as well (Kitrinia ir'Danyl).  You're welcome to take a crack at them, though I'm sure I'm not exactly in the front of the line.  If you have time, great.  If not (like it looks like not), no big deal.  It's free, so either I get it when I get it, or I don't, and I'll live


----------



## Hunter

Thanks Bront!
I hope to participate on this thread again in the future. I really love to draw peoples characters. Right now I am obsessed with a fantasy comic experiment that I want to post as a thread on enworld. Hopefully I will have it ready in a couple of months.

~Hunter


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul

Hello Everyone! I am new to Enworld but I have been role playing for a long time!
Huter I checked your portfolio and really dug your comic book you have posted.
Looking forward to seeing this new web comic you mentioned.
I know your busy but if you or any other artist has time I have a request:

Fighter in Red Dragon Scale Armor
Stands about 6'6" tall
Wears girdle of Fire Giant Strength
Wields Vorpal Long Sword in right hand +4 Defender in left hand.
Wears a Scarab of Protection and Electrum Staff Brooch of the Eilservs Clan
Wears a Green Drow Cloak
Black Hair with Grey Eyes with Black Goatee

Thanks!


Mortimer De Gaul


----------



## D20Dazza

Bump


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Mortimer De Gaul said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone! I am new to Enworld but I have been role playing for a long time!
> Huter I checked your portfolio and really dug your comic book you have posted.
> Looking forward to seeing this new web comic you mentioned.
> I know your busy but if you or any other artist has time I have a request:
> 
> Fighter in Red Dragon Scale Armor
> Stands about 6'6" tall
> Wears girdle of Fire Giant Strength
> Wields Vorpal Long Sword in right hand +4 Defender in left hand.
> Wears a Scarab of Protection and Electrum Staff Brooch of the Eilservs Clan
> Wears a Green Drow Cloak
> Black Hair with Grey Eyes with Black Goatee
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> Mortimer De Gaul




Well, I haven't drawn anything in a while, so I figured I'd do a quick sketch of something. This was the first thing that caught my eye. Any comments are appreciated.







Thanks


----------



## Knightfall

Wow!


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Hopefully I'll get some free time this weekend to do a few requests.


----------



## Mikey

A portrait request if anyone has the time and inclination.

Name: Kizel
Height: 3'6"
Weight: 40 lbs.

Kizel is a Tyven, a race of small fox-like creatures.  They are physically weak but highly intelligent and many are accomplished mages.

His markings are similar to those of a red fox.  Tyven hands and feet have four digits instead of five, they do not wear shoes as their feet are somewhat pawlike and they have short tails.  Hands and feet both have claws and they have a medium length and somewhat thin muzzle.

He might be dressed in mage robes or if he were out hunting he would be wearing a hooded cloak, fingerless gloves, shirt and pants (pant legs end just below the knee) and might be holding a short bow.

A sly expression on his face would be perfect.


----------



## DraconicKnight

*If anyone has some time for me*

hey all, I have been reading a while ur forum and i have seen a number of really good artists here!! i am really amazed
I think this is the best place to ask for u guys to make my character some to life!!
Here goes:

Sir Solarius Scalewalker 
Copper Half-dragon paladin 5 ( Paladin of Tyr)

Appereance:

he is about 6 9' and is very muscular 
He is a very friendly guy ( if u see the coppers face u can imagine  ) but strikes
quick retribution to the enemies of Tyr.
Since the traits off the half-dragon vary from individual he has the following:
A copper dragon head,tail and wings plus claws offcourse wings!

He wields tyr's Weapon ( Lawfull Greatsword +1 ) and a Mithirl HalfPlate +2 ( so he can still fly around )
He has 2 animal "companions " more like pets....  
Archer : His faithfull Warhorse and 
Gomos: His pet toad  ( we have loads of rp with this little guy what he eats etc hehe )

I really love my char and i hope someone is kind enough to spare some time for me!!

Thanks!


----------



## saethone

hey, was wondering if anybody would like to draw my character for me

he's cleric of nerull/necromancer wizard, only level 2 atm so no magical items, and its a poor world so his clothes are probably pretty dirty/damaged

he's about 6'0, dark skinned half-elf, shaved his head bald. not thin, but not muscular either 
he wears black trousers with maybe some leather straps for dramatic effect, his shirt is probably lose and black as well, though if white looks better by all means. around his waist is his spell component pouch, a couple random belt pouches and a thin rope belt where he collects small bones from fallen enemies, usually a finger or something. he's level 2, so at this point there are only a few little bones on it  around his neck is a holy symbol of Nerull

he wears a hooded cloak, and usually holds it around his neck to conceal his belt from random people who may be frightened or even mob him, however when the wind blows he doesn't pay much attention to it so that may be a good pose

he carries a quarterstaff with him as well

thanks in advance!


----------



## Hellrider

*Human Barbarian - Bear warrior*

Eirik was raised in the Black Panther tribe encampment near Beoruna's well. While he was hunting for his village in the wilds, he stepped on a viscious bear trap and feinted on the soft snow. He then woke up surprisingly warm considering the climate... warm by a large brown bear's fur and breath. The bear saw that the human posed no threat and protected him from the low temperature, like she would do for her own cubs. When she heard Eiric's tribesmen weary yells looking for him, she departed leaving Eiric warm with just a large wound that time and magic would heal and an eternal gratitude and respect for bears that would live with him.

Eiric is a muscular man with dense long black hair. He never shaves so his facial hair have grown quite a bit. His eyes are winter blue and prefers to wear animal pelts.

After some time as a barbarian he decided to honor the spirits of the bears and became a bear warrior (complete warrior book).

That's my character, I hope you find his story interesting. Thanks in advance for any drawings


----------



## Knightfall

*Thread Resurrection!*

Just thought I'd bring back an old favorite. For while, many requests and images were lost as part of the crash, the thread still exists. Requests can still be posted, and maybe some of the current forum artists will take part, but if you post a request, understand that there isn't any guarantee that someone will draw your character for you.

And if you posted a request and received a sketch, and it got wiped out during the crash, then feel free to repost the character and image. Just remember to "credit" the artist.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Bront

I had started a new one for after the crash Here, but there wasn't much in the way of responces to it either


----------



## 4sticks

This thread is awesome!  I'm stunned by the quality of some of these pictures, and am seriously considering commissioning some pieces for my own campaign setting.  I hope that the thread can be successfully resurected.

cheers


----------



## jharn

I would like to request a portrait.

T'olar J'harn is a Battle Mage who wears a dark blue Celestial breastplate with greaves and gauntlets to match.  He traditionally wears Black or dark green leathers underneath his Breastplate and Dark Grey Cloak trimmed in Green. T'olar is medium tall for a human and rather buff for a mage.  His hair is medium long and is worn in a ponytail. And his eyes are amber.

T'olar J'harn is the great grandson of the ArchMage Innaptomanis Zoreias Hencarmez and is hunted by dark forces for his commming has been fortold;  Chosen of  A lesser God.

He has a lifelong companion, a Shadow Dog that is never for from his side.

He carries a carries a heavy staff(which belonged to his great grand father) which is inlaid with black adamatine metal and banded on each end with in Black Adamatine metal strips.  There are 3 Gems inlaid into the staff as well.  Unlike other staff, this staff can morph into a whip-chain.

I would appreciate any pic of this character.


----------



## Arravis

I'm glad to see this thread back, some stunning and amazing work in here. I had posted this one before the big crash, so it probably got lost in the shuffle, so I'll go ahead and put it in here:

-----
*Shaladin*
The rough blindfold wrapped around the old man’s eyes (55 years old or so) are what most notice at first. He is of average height with a wiry frame, and time has brought no stoop or slouch to his shoulders. His body language is one of tension and control, like a tightly wound metal cord. Shaladin’s face, once handsome and noble (in his youth, he looked like Armand in the movie version of Interview with the Vampire), is now hardened with the passing of the years. His features stand in contrast with others his age from this desert land though, he has none of the wrinkles and roughness they develop. He shaves his head daily and covers himself in a draping aba (desert robes) that was once of the highest quality, but are now worn and slightly torn. His arms are tattoo-scarred with strange runes, raised up in a morbid relief. In his hand, the old man holds a long thin staff made of the weathered bone of some ancient and unknown creature. Lastly, the observant will notice the somewhat hidden monstrous desert-spider (18” across or so) hanging from the many folds of the aba. Both the spider and Shaladin seem comfortable with each other. (This familiar, a tiny spider, will often touch the earth with it’s two front appendages while it hangs from the aba to assist with it’s tremorsense ability).
-----

I'd love for anyone to give Shaladin a try, it would be great to see him beyond my mind's eye . Thanks guys, anything would be tremendously appreciated!

—Arravis


----------



## notjer

*Elfling male*

I have a request for an Elfling!
Aligment: Neutral good
Class: Sorcere/mirror master
Age: 43
Streng 10
dex 12
Con 15
Int 16
Wis 11
Cha 20

Black glossy hair. Laughing green eyes. 4foot 7 inch. Pale cream skin.

Item:
Red robe which is very light. very comfortabel. There is a lot of broches in gold and a brown belt.
He have a black staff enchanted with runes, which is as tall as him self. In the top of the staff there is a hand holding a blade similiar to the blade in the link: http://images.google.dk/images?svnum=10&hl=da&lr=&q=grønlandsk+kniv

He have a Spyglass and a lot of other different mirror. He also wear Glasses which it's magical.

He is a very good alchemist and got some different potions.

I hope someone will try to draw this one


----------



## Arkhandus

Hrmm.......I'm not sure if this really is the right thread to post this request in, but probably....

Anyway, I wanted to ask if some of you folks, far greater artists than I, might try illustrating some example characters for my Aurelia homebrew setting thread.  Since anything I might draw to show the appearance of different races and critters would, most likely, just make people snort Mountain Dew out of their noses with derisive laughter, I'd really appreciate even just some basic sketches giving illustration to my racial appearance descriptions.

I don't have any specific, individual character requests in mind, though I could throw some together if it would help spur the imagination.  I just a bunch of different racial descriptions sitting in my Aurelia files, for stuff ranging from gnomes to thri-kreen to nezumi/ratlings, and ranging in class from barbarians to psions to wu jen.

Very brief example, with a few notes added from personality/background descriptions:
Aeragi: Average height of 6-1/2 feet and average weight of 120 pounds, possessing thin and lithe bodies with lean muscles and cool skin.  Skin is usually streaked with simple patterns of slightly-varying colors.  Skin tone is always pale, either blue-white, or dim yellow-white, or blue-grey, whereas hair can be of virtually any color imaginable and is often wild and resistant to grooming, in some cases even stirred by a constant little personal breeze.  Hair is most often a pale color, though not with any significant frequency.  Males nearly always have facial hair of some sort.  Eyes always have irises of a deep, vivid, piercing color, either forest green, sapphire blue, violet, crimson, orange, or gold, slightly more often being forest green or orange.
Classes: Often rogues, bards, or sorcerers.  Notes: Air elemental heritage, so lighter-weight than appearance would indicate, thus appearing to be more like 130 to 150 pounds on average.  Whimsical, clothing varies from fashionable to gaudy to fanciful.  Usually a bit insane.  Some may build and fly skyships infused with elemental air.


----------



## Dire Lemming

Hey, I finally have a character that might be interesting to draw, of course that's only because his look is inspired by anime, but it still might be cool.  The idea for his look is a cross between Edward Elric, Red Mage, and a little bit of Vash the Stampede.  He wears a Heward's Handy Haversack and has a masterwork light repeating crossbow, a whip +1 and regular old leather armor.  Whoever wants to draw him, as long as you're alot better than me, I'd love it.

Kyran, male Aasimar Bard, level 4

Kyran is of average height and build for an Aasimar, though a bit on the thin side. Like most of his race he is quite handsome with a clean-shaven face, bright blue eyes and radiant blond hair, slightly beyond shoulder length, which is tied in a braid. He has the pale, flawless skin that is common among his kind. His clothing is rather odd, a long coat of faded red covers dark leathers and leather boots two thirds up his shins and a wide brimmed hat of the same color. An odd looking whip is clasped to his belt inside the coat, and on his back he wears a multi-pocketed backpack with a finely crafted repeating crossbow hanging from it. On the finger of his left hand is a silver ring with a feather pattern along it's edges.


He's for Nalfeshnee's "Planescape - Dead God Rising" game right here on ENWorld, and he wants to keep the character sheets relatively secret from the other players so that's all the info I can really give.  If you feel like it try checking out the IC and OOC threads.


----------



## Mortimer De Gaul

Knightfall, thank you so much for resurrecting this thread!
I am very sorry but I totally missed this thread way back in December and so missed Bastion's drawing of my Fighter!
Thank you so much Bastion this is an awesome drawing!!!!!

Mortimer De Gaul


----------



## FnordBear

Well hopefully this thread is still taking requests.

I have what I hope is a unique and inspiring character i would like to see drawn, Atien of the Wardens. He is a character from the Dark Sun campaign setting, for those not familier metal of any kind is VERY rare.

Atien is a human male about 6ft tall, has shoulder length hair, and very refined, almost elven features. He is wearing well made black leather armor under a deep gray desert cloak. His armor is worn on top of a loose red robe of the type favored by desert nomads. He generaly (when in battle) is wearing a crystal mask that is a blank vaugely human visage. He carries 3 long swords on his back, on hilt facing to either shoulder and one strait up in the middle. 

One sword is metal, silver, ornately wrought and decorated with the fangs of vampires. This is an evil blade that he is cursed to carry. If he wields this in battle he always seems to be forelorn and reluctant look.

One sword is made of cold iron, it is finely made but not nearly as ornate. This is his blade earned in battle. He wields it with enthusiasm and nobility.

Lastly is a simple looking but extremely well made obsidian longsword. This sword has a well sculpted wooden hilt and crossgaurd and an unadorned obsidan blade. This sword is his legacy and he wields it in an unsure manner.

About his left hand is a gauntlet, silvery and seemingly almost transparent at times. he looks at it with disdane as it too carries a heffty price.

Atien's last and most strikeing visual feature is that he is an Albino. This leads to him constantly hooding his face in his cloak against the harsh desert sun.

For artists that like to know emotions for help drawing faces, For the most part he is reserved but very kind. In battle he is cold, so cold he has even terrified his allies with some of his actions. Above all else he has an aspect of fanatism to him. He truely believes in his cause above all else.

I am not too concenred about pose, be it action, portrait, or profile. I would just love to have an artistic depiction of him.


----------



## Knightfall

Mortimer De Gaul said:
			
		

> Knightfall, thank you so much for resurrecting this thread!
> I am very sorry but I totally missed this thread way back in December and so missed Bastion's drawing of my Fighter!
> Thank you so much Bastion this is an awesome drawing!!!!!
> 
> Mortimer De Gaul




No worries.  And you're welcome...


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Mortimer De Gaul said:
			
		

> I am very sorry but I totally missed this thread way back in December and so missed Bastion's drawing of my Fighter!
> Thank you so much Bastion this is an awesome drawing!!!!!
> 
> Mortimer De Gaul




I was wondering if you ever saw the pic. Well, I'm glad you liked it.

Bastion


----------



## KingOfChaos

Damn, did this thread die or was another one made to replace it?


----------



## Knightfall

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Damn, did this thread die or was another one made to replace it?



It's been on life support for some time now.


----------



## Bront

KingOfChaos said:
			
		

> Damn, did this thread die or was another one made to replace it?



Yes, and neither thried has trived, nor has the third one started yet again.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

I'm not sure if anyone would be interested, but I can probably whip up some free sketches. I am trying to get my self motivated to draw, but feel like I am slumping. 

Post some requests and Ill see if I can help. They will be rough, quick sketches. See my thread for examples, if your not familiar with my style.

Since this thread was inactive for so long, and I have no way of knowing if any of the older requests are still desired, I will take the requests starting after this post. 


Thanks
Bastion


----------



## ThorneMD

Well since you asked so nicely Bastion, I guess I'll request something  

Q8-R3 (Better known as Q) stands 6’8", but is leaner than more modern Warforged.  The metals with which he was created give him a dark rustic color that makes him appear worn out (Think HK-47 if you've played KOTOR).  He wears simple human clothes and makes every attempt to blend in, despite his obvious Warforged features.  He wears a tan cover, to hide his lower face and hide the rest of his metal body as well, on top of which he also wears a traveler’s hat.

Basically even though "he" is a Warforged, the party has no idea.  The only non-human features that they notice are his green eyes and hs unusual speech patterns.

Equipment wise:
Backpack
Cystalline Light Repeating Crossbow

Also, if you're daring enough Q commonly employs the help of a small mass of goo more commonly call _Astral Construct I_.  So if you would care to, a small mass of go in a semi-humanoid shape that seems more muscular and buff then it should be (ie. chose buff as a ability)

And finally, a small psi-crystal (Nimble) drawn somewhere around Q would be nice too.


----------



## Nonlethal Force

If you are looking to do a group shot, you would be welcome to try the four main characters of my Story Hour:

Party Leader: Ischarus (Male Duskblade, smart melee fighter type: longsword or warhammer)
Mind-control/Dungeoneering expert: Rhema (Female Psion, loves to use Charm Person and Mindthrust.  Has a crystal sword) 
Party Wizard: Semeion (Male Stereotypical wizard, prone to emotional outbursts)
Party Healer: Charis (Female Favored Soul, fights with either a heavy pick or a warhammer)

I can provide more links in the Story Hour if you would like to research this foursome more and don't want to read the Story Hour!


----------



## WhatGravitas

So... finally get to play a bit more, so I'll need a char portrait/artwork! 

Evromar (Wiz 5)

Evromar is in his mid-twenties, and has a rather intellectual appearance (no beard, and a slightly spoiled/intellectual/bookish face). He usually wear plain robes, reminding rather of an archivist or librarian than a wizard (perhaps with a slightly Asian feel to them, not necessarily), has brown to dark brown hair, and a rather slim figure.
He also wears glasses (with a rather unobtrusive design), and carries a thin silver staff, topped with a faceted crystal (either blue, green, or any mixture of these colours... what every suits your mood/the picture).

He also carries some trinkets with him (one or two wands, some potions, and some books/scrolls). This stuff doesn't need to be pictured, but if you feel that the picture looks too empty or you need some additional stuff, feel free to include some of the stuff (and a bit of the stuff would be nice).

Thanks in advance for anybody who tackles it


----------



## Hunter

*Shaladin*

Hello everyone,
I thought I would try to wipe the cobwebs off my pencil and get back to drawing some cool characters! Here is Shaladin. I thought I would start from July requests to get some practice in for the recent requests.

Hunter







			
				Arravis said:
			
		

> I'm glad to see this thread back, some stunning and amazing work in here. I had posted this one before the big crash, so it probably got lost in the shuffle, so I'll go ahead and put it in here:
> 
> -----
> *Shaladin*
> The rough blindfold wrapped around the old man’s eyes (55 years old or so) are what most notice at first. He is of average height with a wiry frame, and time has brought no stoop or slouch to his shoulders. His body language is one of tension and control, like a tightly wound metal cord. Shaladin’s face, once handsome and noble (in his youth, he looked like Armand in the movie version of Interview with the Vampire), is now hardened with the passing of the years. His features stand in contrast with others his age from this desert land though, he has none of the wrinkles and roughness they develop. He shaves his head daily and covers himself in a draping aba (desert robes) that was once of the highest quality, but are now worn and slightly torn. His arms are tattoo-scarred with strange runes, raised up in a morbid relief. In his hand, the old man holds a long thin staff made of the weathered bone of some ancient and unknown creature. Lastly, the observant will notice the somewhat hidden monstrous desert-spider (18” across or so) hanging from the many folds of the aba. Both the spider and Shaladin seem comfortable with each other. (This familiar, a tiny spider, will often touch the earth with it’s two front appendages while it hangs from the aba to assist with it’s tremorsense ability).
> -----
> 
> I'd love for anyone to give Shaladin a try, it would be great to see him beyond my mind's eye . Thanks guys, anything would be tremendously appreciated!
> 
> —Arravis


----------



## dead_radish

Bad.  Ass.

Good to see you drawing again, Hunter!

Bastion, get on it, man!

Sadly, all my games right now are either World of Darkness or Shadowrun.  So unless someone wants to take a bash at an ork gunslinger, a troll martial artist, or an amerind shaman....


----------



## WhatGravitas

dead_radish said:
			
		

> Bad.  Ass.
> 
> Good to see you drawing again, Hunter!



*jawdrop*

True. That's indeed one of the best character sketches, I've ever seen!


----------



## Pbartender

Hunter said:
			
		

> Hello everyone,
> I thought I would try to wipe the cobwebs off my pencil and get back to drawing some cool characters! Here is Shaladin. I thought I would start from July requests to get some practice in for the recent requests.
> 
> Hunter




Nice...  Reminds me a lot of the illustrations in the old Conan novels.

I might have to post the descriptions for my players' Iron Heroes characters in here too.


----------



## paula1969

Hunter,nice to find your work on here. You are a great artist. Your talent abounds. The sketching here of Shaladin is so true to scale. The detail in the staff he caries is remarkable. Nice work. I would love to see more of your work.


----------



## Arravis

Hunter said:
			
		

> Here is Shaladin.



Wow, that looks utterly amazing! Great work, just... wow. Thank you VERY much!

-Arravis


----------



## Verbatim

If the chance to get a sketch made is still here, I would like to offer an idea up to see if it sparks any interest. I have recently started playing a priest who follows the LEW god of luck, Mongrel. At the moment though his luck has long since run out and he is currently on the edge of losing his faith all together.

His only "weapon" is a simple ash staff he uses to help support him after a long night at the card tables and his eyes will be haunted as he seeks to understand what has put him in the celestial dog house. 

The basic info is below:

Age: 31
Height: 6'0" 
Weight: 170lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Brown
Skin: Pale

 Appearance:_“Lucky”_ Cyrus’ clothing has seen better days, as has the man who wears them. The fading vest and tunic’s edges are beginning to fray, and patchwork stitches are worked along the shoulders and sides. The rough cut of his beard shows his lack of skill as a barber and a simple strip of leather keeps his brown hair pulled back in the style of the sailors he lives among in the docks.

Hopefully this perks a few sketch ideas and it is good to see you guys back putting these ideas to life.


----------



## Hunter

Thank you everyone!
Hopefully my mouth to mouth on this thread will invigorate more artists to try their hand again. Bastion and Ml3 got their own threads but I wonder what ChainLightning is up to?
Here is my take on this Elfling character. 


Hunter





			
				notjer said:
			
		

> I have a request for an Elfling!
> Aligment: Neutral good
> Class: Sorcere/mirror master
> Age: 43
> Streng 10
> dex 12
> Con 15
> Int 16
> Wis 11
> Cha 20
> 
> Black glossy hair. Laughing green eyes. 4foot 7 inch. Pale cream skin.
> 
> Item:
> Red robe which is very light. very comfortabel. There is a lot of broches in gold and a brown belt.
> He have a black staff enchanted with runes, which is as tall as him self. In the top of the staff there is a hand holding a blade similiar to the blade in the link: http://images.google.dk/images?svnum=10&hl=da&lr=&q=grønlandsk+kniv
> 
> He have a Spyglass and a lot of other different mirror. He also wear Glasses which it's magical.
> 
> He is a very good alchemist and got some different potions.
> 
> I hope someone will try to draw this one


----------



## Hunter

*Aeragi*

Here is my take on an Aeragi character.

This thread is really cool because one has a brief window into the campaign world of other players.There must be countless heroes and villians, despots and saints, different and weird races, new monsters and strange realities out there. I wonder if Enworld has listed the number of running campaign worlds?
Story hour is one way measure the multiverse but if enworld has a list of every registered user's or communtiy supporter's campaign (with a brief description i.e.-races, time periods,monsters and cultures) it would make an interesting multiverse map. Enworld is like the Nexus plane interconnecting the diverse multitude of dimensions created by uncountable players. Kind of like that old Wormy cartoon in Dragon Magazine in the 70's where the wizard plane shifts riding a mythical winged panther and enters a plane covered in floating globes. Where in each globe was a window portal into another realm.

Hunter




			
				Arkhandus said:
			
		

> Hrmm.......I'm not sure if this really is the right thread to post this request in, but probably....
> 
> Anyway, I wanted to ask if some of you folks, far greater artists than I, might try illustrating some example characters for my Aurelia homebrew setting thread.  Since anything I might draw to show the appearance of different races and critters would, most likely, just make people snort Mountain Dew out of their noses with derisive laughter, I'd really appreciate even just some basic sketches giving illustration to my racial appearance descriptions.
> 
> I don't have any specific, individual character requests in mind, though I could throw some together if it would help spur the imagination.  I just a bunch of different racial descriptions sitting in my Aurelia files, for stuff ranging from gnomes to thri-kreen to nezumi/ratlings, and ranging in class from barbarians to psions to wu jen.
> 
> Very brief example, with a few notes added from personality/background descriptions:
> Aeragi: Average height of 6-1/2 feet and average weight of 120 pounds, possessing thin and lithe bodies with lean muscles and cool skin.  Skin is usually streaked with simple patterns of slightly-varying colors.  Skin tone is always pale, either blue-white, or dim yellow-white, or blue-grey, whereas hair can be of virtually any color imaginable and is often wild and resistant to grooming, in some cases even stirred by a constant little personal breeze.  Hair is most often a pale color, though not with any significant frequency.  Males nearly always have facial hair of some sort.  Eyes always have irises of a deep, vivid, piercing color, either forest green, sapphire blue, violet, crimson, orange, or gold, slightly more often being forest green or orange.
> Classes: Often rogues, bards, or sorcerers.  Notes: Air elemental heritage, so lighter-weight than appearance would indicate, thus appearing to be more like 130 to 150 pounds on average.  Whimsical, clothing varies from fashionable to gaudy to fanciful.  Usually a bit insane.  Some may build and fly skyships infused with elemental air.


----------



## paula1969

*Aeragi*

Great illution on the drawing of Aeragi. I could almost feel the wind off of him.LOL 
The detail is remarkable. I love his hair and nails. But I have to ask,what is the circle on his abs? But Great work Hunter as always.

Paula


----------



## Hunter

*Aeragi*

Thank you for your compliment Paula!
That circle on him is a skin tone pattern that is inherent to his race.


Hunter


----------



## maddybugnc1

*Looking for*

Hi everyone, 
 I'm new to the site but been into gaming for several years. My friend and I are looking to have a few of our favorite characters drawn. We are willing to contribute for the person's time and trouble, to the best artist.  I have seen several talented artists on this site. 
 The character is a low level sage. His body is pear-shaped, with glasses and messed up hair. He is wearing a black cloak (slighty worn)with a brown belt and a small bag filled with insects in it. The sage wears open-toe shoes. He also has a large spider on a leash, that talks to him and noone else can hear. He is a troubled soul. He sometimes carries he head down in a slight droop. He has some spell powers, yet it is unpredictable. He may not get the spell he wants. He may try to turn invisble but may shrink. Because of this he had a bad spell cast once and has a small neck injusy where his neck cocks slighty to the left. He is also cursed. He went to a more powerful wizard asking for power. The wizard gave him the power to command the dead. He later went back to the wizard to overthrow him and force him to give him more power. Instead the wizard put a curse on him where the small army of undead now follow him wherever he goes trying to kill him. The sage is an expert in insects and some chemistry, mostly adhesives. He sometimes can use the glues to hold the undead and sometimes win battles by accident if an enemy gets in between the sage and the undead.
 I would like to thank all thoses in advance for their time. Also I plan on posting a few more of our characters in the coming weeks.

Thanks again


----------



## paula1969

Hunter said:
			
		

> Thank you for your compliment Paula!
> That circle on him is a skin tone pattern that is inherent to his race.
> 
> 
> Hunter




You are very welcome Hunter. I love your work. Just wish I could draw as good. But I'm working on it. LOL


----------



## paula1969

*Calling all Artists*



			
				Hunter said:
			
		

> Thank you everyone!
> Hopefully my mouth to mouth on this thread will invigorate more artists to try their hand again. Bastion and Ml3 got their own threads but I wonder what ChainLightning is up to?
> Here is my take on this Elfling character.
> 
> 
> Hunter



  OK Everyone, All though Hunter is a very talented artist. I am sure there are others just as talented as He. I would love to see  a variety of work posted on this forum. Show your talents and hopefully some of the  prior posting artists will follow suite. Show Hunter he has compatition.LOL
   Thanks for reading,hope to see your work soon. Hunter..we love ya.


----------



## Hunter

*Kyran*

Here  is Kyran.

Hunter




			
				Dire Lemming said:
			
		

> Hey, I finally have a character that might be interesting to draw, of course that's only because his look is inspired by anime, but it still might be cool.  The idea for his look is a cross between Edward Elric, Red Mage, and a little bit of Vash the Stampede.  He wears a Heward's Handy Haversack and has a masterwork light repeating crossbow, a whip +1 and regular old leather armor.  Whoever wants to draw him, as long as you're alot better than me, I'd love it.
> 
> Kyran, male Aasimar Bard, level 4
> 
> Kyran is of average height and build for an Aasimar, though a bit on the thin side. Like most of his race he is quite handsome with a clean-shaven face, bright blue eyes and radiant blond hair, slightly beyond shoulder length, which is tied in a braid. He has the pale, flawless skin that is common among his kind. His clothing is rather odd, a long coat of faded red covers dark leathers and leather boots two thirds up his shins and a wide brimmed hat of the same color. An odd looking whip is clasped to his belt inside the coat, and on his back he wears a multi-pocketed backpack with a finely crafted repeating crossbow hanging from it. On the finger of his left hand is a silver ring with a feather pattern along it's edges.
> 
> 
> He's for Nalfeshnee's "Planescape - Dead God Rising" game right here on ENWorld, and he wants to keep the character sheets relatively secret from the other players so that's all the info I can really give.  If you feel like it try checking out the IC and OOC threads.


----------



## Pbartender

I'm looking for character portraits of the four heroes of my current Iron Heroes game, who are currently playing their way through the Dark Harbor adventure module set within a homebrewed alternate past earth setting.

Here's Mkhai, a Khemeti (Egyptian) ex-slave, ex-gladiator...

[sblock]"Cold, mouthy, proud, loyal, trustworthy, devout, fearless."

*Beliefs:*

1. This life is but a dream.  The dreaming me lies within the afterlife.
2. When I die, I will be remembered as a hero.
3. Your plan will fail, what will you do then?   Always have a backup plan ...and a way out.

*Instincts:*

1. True friends deserve the most profound sacrifice.
2. Never turn your back.
3. Never fight fair.  End it as quickly as possible.

*Physical Description:*

Mkhai stands just under five and one half feet tall,  His skin is a deep bronze tone weathered from sun and sand, and dark black eyes that rarely convey any emotion other than wariness. His head is mostly shaved, but he does have a long braid, topknot-style, of black hair that hangs down to his shoulders.  Demotic tattoos stitch across the back of his head above a stylized symbol of a black scarab.  He wears a light sand-colored leather armor studded with dark steel nubs, and his left arm carries a heavy steel shield that also carries the scarab motif.  On his right hip hangs an ivory-hilted scimitar, the blade etched with more Dometic symbols and heiroglyphs.  His body is very muscular, a large chest and shoulders coupled with hefty arms.  Darkened steel bands encircle his wrists and just above his elbow, polished to a gentle sheen. 

*Personal History:*

Mkhai started his journey in life as a worker of a caravan operating in the north of Khemet.  It was a fated night that found his caravan under attack, most of the caravan party either lay dead or in chains of the slavers who had befallen them.  The next seven months were spent in the pits of Tiberium, a slave whose only recourse was to fight for his life in the arena for the masses.  It was made quite clear to the new crop of gladiators that their training was their salvation, and Mkhai took that message to heart.  He exercised and practiced well into each night, and absorbed all of the wisdom of the veteran gladiators educating them.  When his final fight was called, it was called in a draw. Both he and his opponent were awarded the wooden swords of gladiators who have earned freedom. It is a moment that now stands memorialized in marble outside the arena itself.

His next three years were spent taking bounties and selling his sword as a mercenary for causes that he could stand behind, all the while searching for clues to the slaver caravan that ambushed him and his cohorts those years ago in the northern Khemeti desert along the Nile.

*Game Statistics:*

MKHAI
Male Khemeti
Level 1 Man-At-Arms

TRAITS
Brave: Immune to fear effects.
Perceptive: Free chance to notice disguises, concealed weapons and such...

ABILITIES
Str 17, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 11, Cha 16

COMBAT
Base Defense Bonus: +1
Defense: 17 (Passive +2, Active +5)
DR: 1d3+1 (studded leather armor)
Hit Points: 12
Reserve Points: 12

Base Attack Bonus: +1
Attack: Scimitar +4 (1d6+3 18-20/x2)
Initiative: +3

FEATS & ABILITIES
Armor Mastery I: Gain a +1 DR bonus to armor checks.
Shield Mastery I: Gain a +1 active bonus to defense when you gain a defense bonus from a shield.
Weapon Focus (Scimitar) I: Gain a +1 bonus to attacks with scimitars.

SKILLS
24 of 24 skill points spent.

Skill Groups: Agility 4, Perception 4, Wilderness Lore 4

Balance +7/4, Escape Artist +7/4, Tumble +7/4, Listen +4/4, Search +4/4, Sense Motive +4/4, Spot +4/4, Handle Animal +7/4, Ride +7/4, Survival +4/4, Use Rope +7/4, Bluff +5/2, Gather Information +7/4, Intimidate +5/2, Hide +5/2, Move Silently +5/2

EQUIPMENT
Khopesh (scimitar), kukri, javelins (3), bola, studded leather armor, heavy shield.[/sblock]

Agnar Gudrod, a Thulish (Skandinavian) ex-viking, ex-gladiator and friend of Mkhai...

[sblock]"Bold, steadfast, intimidating, impetuous, scarred, cantankerous, trusting."

*Beliefs:*

1. True warriors do not die from old age, they die in a blaze of glory battling their enemies.
2. My actions in this life profoundly influence my station in the afterlife.
3. Life is a struggle; obstacles are there to be overcome, not avoided.

*Instincts:*

1. Fight now, ask questions later 
2. Never leave a friend behind
3. Never pass up an excuse to have a drink

*Physical Description:*

7 foot 6 inches tall. 240 pounds. Shoulder length dark blond hair; generally unkempt and free flowing. Dark blue eyes. Skin tone – fairly pale, though suffering from the effects of sunburn.

His face is fairly stern looking with a jutting jaw and high cheekbones  His nose is rather flat and somewhat crooked, as if it were broken by a heavy staff.  There is a long deep scar which travels from just under his right eye down towards his lower lip.  His teeth are in generally good shape with the exception of two missing teeth on his right side.  He would be very handsome were it not for the scar and missing teeth.

His body is very muscular without being bulky or in anyway impacting his agility.  There is very little fat anywhere on his body.  Various scars of different shapes and sizes decorate his body.  He has obviously been in many battles and taken more than a few hits.

Finding the temperature warm compared to his native Thule, Agnar generally wears a light short sleeve red tunic cinched at the waist by a large leather belt holding a few small pouches.  His pants are grayish and form fitting so as not to get in his way during combat.  Strapped to his back is a Large sized greatsword and several Large sized javelins.

*Personal History:*

Agnar Gudrod was born on the northwestern coast of Thule.  His mother died during childbirth.  Agnar’s father blamed him for her death and was constantly beating Agnar.   One day, Agnar could take no more abuse and responded by taking a club to his father.  The hit killed his father.  Scared, he grabbed his father’s greatsword and went down the coast.  He made it south several hundred miles before managing to convince a trading ship to take him along as a rower.

Over the next several years, Agnar worked on a number of different merchant ships.  Agnar grew considerably and developed incredible strength from the constant rowing.  One day during a run within the Middle Sea, Agnar’s ship was stopped by Tyrrhenian war ships and accused of piracy.  It was a lie but there was nothing Agnar or the rest of the crew could do against the obviously superior force.  Agnar was herded into the hull of one the warships.  Several days later, he was sold into the gladiatorial arenas and told to give the crowd a thrill before dying.

Agnar survived the battles.  One day, he could tell the crowd was excited about his match against another performer.  The battle was exciting with neither gaining an advantage. Soon there came continual applause and calls for them to be freed. The two fought on, dazzling the crowd.  Suddenly two wooden swords were tossed into the arena signifying freedom.  They immediately stopped fighting, picked up the swords and exited as free men. 

*Game Statistics:*

AGNAR GUDROD 
Male Thule
Level 1 Berserker

TRAITS
Mighty Build: Wield weapon up to one size category larger than normal without penalty.
Tall: Gain +2 bonus when making grapple checks. Threaten one additonal square.

ABILITIES
Str 17, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12

COMBAT
Base Defense Bonus: +0
Defense: 14 (Passive +0, Active +4)
DR: 1d4 (berserker DR)
Hit Points: 14
Reserve Points: 14

Base Attack Bonus: +1
Attack: Large Greatsword +4 (3d6+4 19-20/x2)
Initiative: +4

FEATS & ABILITIES
Cleave I: Gain extra melee attack after dropping target.
Power Attack I: Trade attack penalty for damage bonus.
Fury Pool: Gain access to the fury token pool.
Berserker Strength: Spend 2 fury tokens to gain a +2 bonus to Strength and Constitution.
Suicidal Assault: Gain +1 to attack and -1 to base defense bonus for each fury token spent.

SKILLS
20 of 20 skill points spent.

Skill Groups: Athletics 4

Climb +7/4, Jump +7/4, Swim +7/4, Hide +8/4, Move Silently +8/4, Survival +6/4, Tumble +8/4

EQUIPMENT
Large greatsword.
[/sblock]

Jendara, the orphan who was lifted out of the Tartessian (a wealthy "Spanish" city-state) gutter.

[sblock]"Confident, Lithe, Quick-Thinking, Persistant, Pragmatic, Resourceful, and Tall."

*Beliefs:*

1. Tartessos is the cultural center of the world.
2. Senex Thaumaturgicus can do no wrong.
3. No obstacle is insurmountable.

*Instincts:*

1. Always know where the back door is.
2. Never let them see you sweat.
3. Help those who help themselves.

*Physical Description:*

Calm confidence is evident in her stide, a direct gaze and an easy smile add to this impression – only the most careful of observers note that the smile does not reach her eyes. The same careful observer might notice the sword-practice induced scars and calouses on her hands.

Long dark hair pulled back in a simple braid, utilitarian clothing in sand tones – ofset by a crimson scarf. Slightly battered shield, well-worn scabbard with a plain-hilted sword, and scuffed thigh-high boots complete her outfit. Her clothing and gear appears well-used, even slightly beat-up at first glance; a careful appraisal shows that although none of it is new, all of it is in good condition and very well cared for.

Tall and lithe, with copper-colored skin. High cheekbones and large dark eyes help her to maintian the impression of helplessness when it is convienient to do so. When she is angered or frightened, her eyes betray a glint of steely determination and her softly intoned orders are delivered with the calm assurance of someone who takes for granted that their commands will be followed.
Jendara habitually carries lock-picks in a small pocket inside her belt. She generally chooses not to wear a cloak, cape, or headgear – but will do so if the weather is hazardous. She favors snug-fitting breeches and shirts with flowing sleeves, has a fondness for vests – especially if they have interior pockets, and always has at least one scarf on her person.She wears no jewelry. 

*Personal History:*

Jendara grew up on the streets of Tartessos, she has no recolections of family or other adult caretakers.

She was about twelve years old when she first encountered the Senex. She failed to escape with her partner after they picked the Senex's pockets – she was the "bump" part of a "bump and grab" team; her "grab" partner didn't stop (nor look back) when she was caught – not that Jen expected him to. The first two rules for surviving on the streets were 'don't get caught' and 'always look out for yourself first' and Jen understood those rules quite clearly – besides, she would have kept walking had Cat gotten nabbed.

For reasons he has not choosen to reveal, the Senex did not send Jendara to the goal as she expected – truth be told, she wouldn't have minded much, rumor had it that they fed you if you were thrown in jail. She was instead placed in a home for orphans, and later in a school for young ladies (whose parents would have been quite unhappy to learn how the Senex had acquired his ward, had that information been shared with them). Tutors were arranged, both in traditional studies and in swordplay. After 'graduation' Jendara began to work most commonly as a guide or body-guard for merchants visiting Tartessos. From time to time the Senex has a commission for Jen to undertake; she always obeys his instructions in these matters to the letter; giving him undivided and unquestioning loyalty.

*Game Statistics:*

JENDARA

Female Tartessian
Level 1 Man-At-Arms

TRAITS
City Rat (Bravo): Bonus to Survival within a city; Sneak Attack +1d6.
Inspiring Presence: Three times per day, grant an ally a morale bonus.

ABILITIES
Str 15, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 16, Wis 15, Cha 17

COMBAT
Base Defense Bonus: +1
Defense: 15 (Passive +3, Active +2)
DR: 1d2 (leather armor)
Hit Points: 12
Reserve Points: 12

Base Attack Bonus: +1
Attack: Bastard sword +3 (1d10+3 19-20/x2)
Attack: Shortbow +2 (1d6 20/x3, 60 ft.)
Initiative: +1

FEATS & ABILITIES
Sneak Attack: +1d6 damage bonus when flanking or against flat-footed targets.
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (bastard sword): Suffer no nonproficiency penalty on attack rolls with bastard swords.
Healing Lore I: +4 bonus on Heal checks. Increased restored reserve points by +2.
Overwhelming Presence I: Use a move action to gain your Charisma bonus (+3) as an active bonus to defense.

SKILLS
36 of 36 skill points spent.

Skill Groups: Academia 4, Perception 4, Social 4

Appraise +7/4, Concentration +6/4, Decipher Script +7/4, Heal +10/4, Knowledge (Arch/Eng, Local, Geography, History, Nob/Roy) +7/4, Speak Language +7/4, Listen +6/4, Search +7/4, Sense Motive +6/4, Spot +6/4, Bluff +7/4, Diplomacy +7/4, Gather Information +7/4, Intimidate +7/4, Balance +3/2, Climb +4/2, Disable Device +5/2, Hide +4/3, Jump +4/2, Move Silently +4/3, Open Lock +3/2, Ride +3/2, Tumble +3/2

EQUIPMENT
Bastard sword, heavy steel shield, shortbow, arrows (20), leather armor, thieves tools.[/sblock]

Yseulte, an aspiring witch from Prydaine (England).

[sblock]"Superstitious, Insightful, Creative, Proud, Intuitive, Knowledge-seeking, Sage."

*Beliefs:*

1. Let them think whatever they want; in the end, everything comes down to perception and anything can be justified.
2. All knowledge is worth having... the only issue is the price.
3. Never allow an insult against my honour to go without answer.

*Instincts:*

1. Always use strategy before resorting to physical force.
2. Always preserve magic of Atlantis or magic that predates the Diluvian War.
3. Never leave magic in the hands of those who aren't wise enough or responsible enough to control it.

*Physical Description:*

Smoldering ruby ringlets are usually her first feature to gain notice: narrow plaits painstakingly divide perfectly arranged spirals, held fast at her crown by gilded amethyst clips. The rest falls in various states of meditated disarray away from her oval face to her waist, save for a few tendrils hanging in front of brilliantly liquid silver eyes and caressing high-boned cheeks blushed by rose and a smattering of freckles reaching across the bridge of her nose. Lips rouged pale pink are full enough to be aesthetically pleasing without drawing notice from those brilliant eyes. True to her breeding, her pointed chin, smooth alabaster complexion and unflaggingly dignified bearing all set her apart from the norm. Beyond this, her lithe figure, neither tall nor short, is bedecked only in traditional Prydani clothes of homespun cottons.

Thus are her robes: delicate gossamer webs, like spun pearl, sheet over a sheer skirt of russet red to the ankles. A row of bangles clink upon slender wrists, their rhythm unimpeded by her sleeves. An intricate necklace of amethyst-studded silver adorns her slim throat and shoulders. A sash of raw silk dyed ecru wraps around her torso, underlining her bodice sprinkled with a beaded outline forming coils and interlocking mazes upon her breast. Her bodice is worn on top, its neck cut in a square revealing the cut of her collarbone. Over this, she wears a plain-spun grey wool cloak complete with hood lined in pure ebon, its weave an art.  

*Personal History:*

Descended from powerful witches, Ygraine never truly belonged to Lyonesse society: her blood marked her out. Some claimed her cursed or born of unnatural magic. Her mother abandoned her young, returning to Prydaine to practice powerful magic, leaving Ygraine in her aunt's care. Legacy meant everything in her formative years and she studied intently on every subject put in front of her.

She studied feared arts under careful scrutiny, learning to brew elixirs and potions. People watched her uneasily, knowing her lineage and whispering of taint and curses, thus she never made close connections with others. Girls her age feared or envied her. She embraced her differences in her isolation; proud and defiant, she acted every bit a lady with arrogance to match.

Time and again her aunt refused to teach her magic for various reasons: too young, undisciplined, unfit. Every year brought small, new challenges but truthfully, she was sheltered. She enjoyed few moments to pursue interests outside honing mind and body to peak fitness, though she only learned why into her seventeenth year. Myrddin – Merlin – the Senex would put her training to use.

*Game Statistics:*

YSEULTE

Female Prydani
Level 1 Executioner

TRAITS
Brave: Immune to fear effects.
Shadowborn (precognitive): Ask for a clue once per session.

ABILITIES
Str 14, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 16, Wis 12, Cha 14

COMBAT
Base Defense Bonus: +1
Defense: 14 (Passive +0, Active +4)
DR: 1d3 (studded leather armor)
Hit Points: 11
Reserve Points: 11

Base Attack Bonus: +1
Attack: Dagger +4 (1d4+2 19-20/x2, 10 ft.)
Attack: Shortbow +4 (1d6 20/x3, 60 ft.)
Initiative: +3

FEATS & ABILITIES
Sneak attack: +1d6 damage bonus when flanking or against flat-footed targets.
Razor Fiend I: Gain an addition attack when fighting with daggers.
Weapon Finesse I: Apply your Dexterity modifier instead of your Strength modifier on attack rolls with finesse or light weapons.

Execution Pool: Gain access to the execution token pool.
Executioner's Eye: Gain execution tokens with a successful Sense Motive check.
Hindering Cut: Spend execution tokens to inflict a -1 penalty to attack, defense or speed.

SKILLS
36 of 36 skill points spent.

Skill Groups: Athletics 4, Perception 4, Stealth 4

Climb +6/4, Swim +6/4, Jump +6/4, Listen +5/4, Search +7/4, Sense Motive +5/4, Spot +5/4, Hide +7/4, Move Silently +7/4, Bluff +4/2, Concentration +7/4, Escape Artist +4/1, Heal +3/2, Knowledge (arcana) +7/4, Perform (sing) +4/2, Ride +5/2, Spellcraft +4/3, Tumble +7/4

EQUIPMENT
Daggers (2), halberd, rapier, shortbow, studded leather armor.[/sblock]

Garrison, a Hyperbrean (Germanic) huntsman.

[sblock]"Stern, Patient, Relentless, Curt, Pragmatic, Observant, Wary."

*Beliefs:*

1. Magic is not necessarily evil but it is something to be wary of.
2. Cities are full of pompous, soft-bellied blowhards.
3. Deanna was my one, true love – there will never be another like her.

*Instincts:*

1. Always single out magical opponents in battle.
2. Always show disdain for those city-folk.
3. Never go unarmed.

*Physical Description:*

Garrison is of medium height but a solid mass of muscle. He is bald but sports a dark brown goatee. He has dark brown eyes that never seem to blink. Garrison usually wears tans and greens to help him conceal himself while wandering the forests. While wandering the wilderness, he is always on the watch and always taking in his surroundings. While in large cities, Garrison has a scowl on his face that rarely lets up.  Taverns are the only places where he lightens up…a bit. _[Pb's Note: Garrison is typically armored in light leathers, and goes armed with a pair of short seaxes...  His character goes in the style of the Germanic tribes of the "Dark Ages".]_ 

*Personal History:*

Garrison is a native of the Hyperbrian lands where he sustained himself and his wife, Deanna, by hunting.  He was a resident in the village of Eder where his father, Rolf, taught him how to fight, protect and sustain himself.  Eder had friendly but cool relations with the nearby fey, each wishing little to no interaction between the two peoples.  Eder was eventually destroyed by the demons and creatures that were summoned during the war with Achaeia.  Rolf and Deanna were killed during the raids.  Feeling responsible for their loss, Garrision left Hyperbria vowing only to return when he feels he has avenged his wife's death or has someway of cleansing his homeland of the creatures that have overran it.

*Game Statistics:*

GARRISON

Male Hyperbrian
Harrier

I don't have Garrison's game stats handy at the moment, as he is one of the newer players, having only recently joined the group.  However, for all intents and purposes, you can think of his character as the Iron Heroes equivalent of a D&D Ranger.[/sblock]

And finally, an as-yet unnamed Tartessian Knife-wielding Thug...  whom I do not yet have a description for.


----------



## IcyCool

Holy crap, you do great work Hunter!


----------



## Hunter

Icy Cool-Thank you very much!

Pbartender-I am working my way down the request list and if no other artist picks you up I will enjoy drawing your characters for you.


Hunter


----------



## Pbartender

Hunter said:
			
		

> Pbartender-I am working my way down the request list and if no other artist picks you up I will enjoy drawing your characters for you.




Excellent!  The portraits are meant to be a reward for the players completing the character profiles I posted above...  Let me know if you have any questions concerning the characters.


Oh, and thank you in advance.  I like your work; the style suits the Iron Heroes paradigm perfectly.


----------



## Lalato

Hunter or Bastion, if either of you are interested, here's my character...

Gusil Snapfinger is a Gnome Bard.  He's not too smart, but he tells stories effortlessly enough and he can really work a crowd with his fingersnapping and toetapping style.  

He currently wears a magical Chain Shirt and uses the Bow as his favored weapon in battle.  He also rides a dog that has been trained for battle (don't know if you're into drawing animals or not).

Gnomes in this setting tend to be a bit like Gypsies in our own history.

If you get this far down the list... great.  If not, that's cool too.  It's been fun seeing your interpretations of the character descriptions.

--sam


----------



## Verbatim

Hunter: Great work on the portraits. I hope those who asked for them are still lurking about to see their patience rewarded!

Looking forward to seeing more of your work.


----------



## Destil

*Atheas, Gatekeeper Initiate*

Atheas was raised in the far south in a fairly quiet elven village. His distain for his potential role as a leader amoung his people drove him from the more traditional druidic teachings of his early life to the ways of the Gatekeepers. Since then he has spent his life hunting the unnatural. 

*Apearance*
Atheas is fairly young for an elf, appearing perhaps as human may in his early 20s. His skin is pale from the months spent in the frozen north without sunlight. His emerald green eyes are usually cast forward in a hard stare. A tattoo of a tree with leaves ranging from nearly black-purple to pale blue, the trunk and branches bright green dominates the entire left side of his face and continues down below the neckline of his armor. 

Long silver hair trails from his head down to his waist, with a single braid tied in the front. Hanging through this braid are several feathers of various sizes, it ends with a hard leather strap with half a dozen teeth of some small animal set into it. 

He wears stiff cured armor made from the black-brown hide of some huge creature: the more rigid pieces across his body are bare hide but the flexible parts at his joints still covered with short fur. The shoulders and thighs of the armor have the beast's hair still at its original length, it hangs down across his entire chest and legs. Bone runs visibily across the edge of the breastplate, and a thin collar guard of ivory. 

A well-maintained scimitar hangs on the left side of his belt without a sheath, black fletching from a long quiver rest at his right. On his back he carries a long yew bow nearly as tall as he is; over this a large wooden shield is set, shaped in an elegant style with flowing curves alowing one to wield wield a blade easily on the other side. Over his armor is a bandoleer made of cracking leather holding nine daggers of similar quality. 

At his neck an uncut crystal with a deep purple hue hangs, tied with a thin leather strap.

(Atheas' armor is MW hide, made from a wolly mamoth, reinforced with bone and ivory. The crystal is peice of byshek and serves as his divine focus. The gatekeepers were lifted wholecloth from Eberron)

*Personality*
Atheas tends to be direct, to the point and blunt. He doesn’t speak as often as some other members of the group but when he does most listen. He’s a rather pragmatic for a druid (in this not being very different from most Gatekeepers), and generally reserves judgment until someone’s had a chance to show their worth. He has a sense of humor, but it’s subtle and sardonic, often having him play the straight man in the witty banter between others. He lacks in the way of modesty, ego and moral baggage compared to most raised in more ‘civilized’ societies.

Atheas is from the dense jungles of the far south, hundreds of miles beyond the expirences of any of the other party members. After his journy north he was captured by Carcerian Empire (Think a combination of Ancient Rome and RIFTS CS) and worked as a slave in a frozen mine called Hearthsgate in the far north. Since escaping he had hitched his fortinues to that of the party and is attempting to resume his mission of hunting down the unnatural. His animal companion is a long haired wolf named Burn, burn has a nearly snow-white coat and a distinct burn scar across his snout (the result of a _produce flame_ from Atheas when a wolfpack attacked their camp, the druid later tracked down a surviving wolf and 'adopted' it).


----------



## Bront

I had a character request a while ago for Kitrina.  There's a link in my sig for the character.  I'll dig up the post.

Good work Hunter, it's good to see an artist back in the thread 

Edit: Sorry, was a different request thread.

My request.  

Name: Kitrina ir'Danyl
Class: Noble 2/Sorceress 1
Race: Drakontos (Gold)
Age: 76
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 168lb
Eyes: Blue, with a hint of gold.
Hair: Golden Blonde
Skin: Deep Golden Tan

Kitrina is strikingly beautiful with a tall, shapely figure, and striking features. Her golden blonde hair is long, but often styled in some manor. Her Blue eyes seem to have a hint of gold in them as well, and her deep golden tan speaks of years under the sun despite spending most of her time indoors. Her clothing is always of the highest quality, tailored specifically for her, and in the height of current fashion.

Kitrina in her Blue Dress:
Katrina is dressed in a royal blue dress that sets off her eyes as the deep blue pools sparkle with flecks of gold. Her golden blond hair is tied up in an elegent fashion, leaving only the jacket to cover her shoulders. The jacket is tightened around her waste and parts just below the dress line, where her clevage is amplified by the dresses cut. The somewhat shorter dress ends just above her knees, accent her long golden tanned legs.

You don't have to draw her in the blue dress, that's just a secondary description of her.

About the Drakontos race.


			
				Nonlethalforce said:
			
		

> Physical description:
> Drakontai appear as normal humans, their draconic heritage is buried deep in their otherwise human genetic make-up. Most live in and among humans and it is quite possible that a drakontos is not aware of his special heritage. In this case, however, the drakontos still benefits from his Draconic Heritage, it is merely viewed as special knack for a particular type of task. A typical male drakontos stands just over 6' tall and weighs about 200 lbs. The typical female stands about 5'10" and weighs 160 lbs. However, the range of drakontai heights is between 5'4" to 6'8" and ranging between 110 lbs and 275 lbs. A Drakontos reaches adulthood at 75 years, middle age at 175, old age at 275, venerable age at 375, and the oldest Drakontos to ever live was 775 years old. This extended life span can cause problems from Drakontai who are unaware of their heritage and who live among normal humans.
> The hair of a Drakontos often takes on highlights of their Heritage, but the base color remains a typical shade for a human. In addition to the hair, a Drakontos has a 90% chance that one eye is the same color as their Heritage Dragon and a 60% chance that both eyes are the same color of their Heritage. This means that it is possible for a fair number of Drakontai to have different colored eyes and to experience eye color change over the course of their lives. Any Drakontos whose eye or eyes match their Heritage Dragon also experiences the same color change as the Heritage Dragon. The change is very slow and gradual, however, because the Drakontai are blessed with long lives. This physical effect with the eyes may also make it difficult for a Drakontos who is unaware of his heritage and living among normal human beings.




Thanks to any artist willing to take this up


----------



## maddybugnc1

*Great work*

Awesome. I can't wait to see more.


----------



## Oliver Spiritsong

Hi all artist I have something new for you!

Name-Oliver Spiritsong
Nickname- Beef the smily
class-Warrior
Job-Guitarist
eye color-brown
hair color-black
weight-167 lb
height-6 feet''9
age-26 years

Oliver is a traveller, he gain is life with is guitar.

Wearing- leather vest with fur
             short beard and hair
             2 sabre and a crossbow

I dont have the time to do a bigger background for now but maybe later  

And finally guy you have all a great talent and you can make WONDERFULL thing


----------



## boombrakh

I was looking for character pictures on the web and having a really hard time finding an appropriate one due to the many oddities with my character when i stumbled upon this site and this thread by mistake.

After looking through this whole thread I must say that the artists here are amazingly talented and I am especially impressed (as I am sure alot are) by Chain Lightnings work. Too bad his personal/work-life is pretty swamped right now because I would like to ask him for his take on my character. If you read this Chain Lightning, please know how much I would appreciate it if you were to take some time out of your very busy life for this request of mine.

*ahem* so, here goes:

Maedhros Sîrfalas used to be a so-called "Star Elf" but has been reborn through a quest in the body of a powerful Wild Elf druid. Through this reincarnation/posession, the only thing that still belongs to his old self are his eyes, which are a sort of transparant violet glass. He is middle-aged but since he is an Elf it doesn't show that much. (closest thing I can think about when it comes to a description).

As a Wild Elf, Maedhros has dark skin and black hair which he tends to quite regularly. He cares alot about how he looks and praises physical beauty daily in his prayers. He is 5' 2" and weighs roughly 124 lbs. What else that stands out about him is his draconic heritage that has taken about a very physical aspect lately. His eyes, although the same as before his reincarnation have taken the reptilian/draconic traditional cat-like iris and he has started to grow a light layer of scales which are mostly transparant as of yet. On his back is a pair of powerful and majestic dragon wings and on his hands he has grown talons/claws.

He always wears light clothing that doesn't hinder his movement as he is a free spirit and loves to take to the skies. The clothes are usually flowing cloth in royal blue and white. He always wears his mithral breastplate with plate bits here and there over the clothes that he conjures with his magic. On the chest of the breastplate the symbol of a dragon can be seen. The plates, when they are conjured over his clothes seem to be crafted together so it seems as if it is one full set of armor with flowing cloth attached to it. In his right hand, he carries with his a spear made out of pure energy/force. It is almost translucent but emits a dim light.

Also, on his side, he carres a bag almost 2 feet wide and 1,5 feet deep made by elven mastercrafters to match his clothes. The bag is really a bag of holding, but is made to look a bit more like the bag you wear across your chest which hangs by the side.


And since so many others are including vital gamestats to their request, I guess I should to.

Strength: 12
Dexterity: 20
Constitution: 14
Charisma: 16




Again, I am very impressed by everything i've seen here and I would cherish this as the best christmas present ever (aside from when I got my first Optimus Prime ) if I could have the honors of having Chain Lightning create this picture for me.


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Great pictures Hunter. Glad to see you back.

As for requests, Lalato I will try my hands at your gnome bard, but before I get too far along, are there any more details about what he looks like that you would like to add, or is it all up to me?


Thanks 
Bastion


----------



## Lalato

BastionLightbringer said:
			
		

> Great pictures Hunter. Glad to see you back.
> 
> As for requests, Lalato I will try my hands at your gnome bard, but before I get too far along, are there any more details about what he looks like that you would like to add, or is it all up to me?
> 
> 
> Thanks
> Bastion




He's a typical Gnome, tanned skin, light hair, blue eyes.  He's only 3'3" tall, and as with most D&D Gnomes, he's thin with some small amount of facial hair.  He wears a magical chain shirt and his weapon of choice is the Short Bow (though he also carries a longsword).  He rides a large dog (like a Mastiff or Irish Wolfhound).  When he's not wearing his chain shirt, his normal clothes tend to be typical for Gnomes of this setting.  They wear clothes similar to that traditionally worn by Gypsies/Roma in Eastern Europe.

That's about as specific as I can get.  You're free to come up with any other distinguishing bits as you see fit.  Thank You!  

--sam


----------



## Missywelden

*I would love to see a non-anime version of my D&D character*

As my title says, I would love to see such a redition of my character. That, and no matter how much I draw her I can't get her right. I can usually draw ( and it satifies me in D&D ). But this character is frusterating, and yet so simple. If somebody can draw her (or ever tries), you will have my eternal gratitude.

Name: Mia Silvertoungue (because she is a sorcerer with distant draconic bloodline...and it sounded cool until everybody started to laugh at it...then I realized. Even still I stand by my choice)
Age: 21
Species: Halfling
Personality: She rarely ever smiles (mostly because she is complaining about something, mad or pouting). When she does it is the almost always a smirk. Only once has she ever actually smiled in a session. Her pose would generally be anything but a sexy pose, because she protects herself too well...and she wouldn't want somebody to even think they can come near.
Looks: This is where it got me. Gothic Halfling. Her hair is black with lime-green highlights. It is straight and goes to her mid-back. She wears a white dress that goes mid-thigh and has thin straps and slight frills along the top and bottom, black ankle boots and a black shimmery cloak (charisma), a small silver amulet of protection (with a plain black gem in it), and silver plain small bracers. She has a round halfling nose. Her lips are deep pink. Her eye-lids are blackened as if she gets lack of sleep (they are naturally black because she does get lots of sleep when she get manage). Her eyes are green and she has pale skin. She is a slender halfling.

Oh, by the way she does not have a familiar (she took a thing out of a dragon magazine with gives her a line of acid)


Thank you so much. I hope I gave enough details!


----------



## Hunter

*Atien of the Wardens*

Verbatim-Thank you!

Bastion-Thanks, good to see you taking time to post some drawings here again, you do great work as always.


Here is my take on Atien of the Wardens.

Hunter





			
				FnordBear said:
			
		

> Well hopefully this thread is still taking requests.
> 
> I have what I hope is a unique and inspiring character i would like to see drawn, Atien of the Wardens. He is a character from the Dark Sun campaign setting, for those not familier metal of any kind is VERY rare.
> 
> Atien is a human male about 6ft tall, has shoulder length hair, and very refined, almost elven features. He is wearing well made black leather armor under a deep gray desert cloak. His armor is worn on top of a loose red robe of the type favored by desert nomads. He generaly (when in battle) is wearing a crystal mask that is a blank vaugely human visage. He carries 3 long swords on his back, on hilt facing to either shoulder and one strait up in the middle.
> 
> One sword is metal, silver, ornately wrought and decorated with the fangs of vampires. This is an evil blade that he is cursed to carry. If he wields this in battle he always seems to be forelorn and reluctant look.
> 
> One sword is made of cold iron, it is finely made but not nearly as ornate. This is his blade earned in battle. He wields it with enthusiasm and nobility.
> 
> Lastly is a simple looking but extremely well made obsidian longsword. This sword has a well sculpted wooden hilt and crossgaurd and an unadorned obsidan blade. This sword is his legacy and he wields it in an unsure manner.
> 
> About his left hand is a gauntlet, silvery and seemingly almost transparent at times. he looks at it with disdane as it too carries a heffty price.
> 
> Atien's last and most strikeing visual feature is that he is an Albino. This leads to him constantly hooding his face in his cloak against the harsh desert sun.
> 
> For artists that like to know emotions for help drawing faces, For the most part he is reserved but very kind. In battle he is cold, so cold he has even terrified his allies with some of his actions. Above all else he has an aspect of fanatism to him. He truely believes in his cause above all else.
> 
> I am not too concenred about pose, be it action, portrait, or profile. I would just love to have an artistic depiction of him.


----------



## Verbatim

Hunter: It isn't a true compliment if it isn't the truth. Another great drawing..


----------



## paula1969

Another great rendition Hunter. Your drawing is exactly as discribed. 











			
				Hunter said:
			
		

> Verbatim-Thank you!
> 
> Bastion-Thanks, good to see you taking time to post some drawings here again, you do great work as always.
> 
> 
> Here is my take on Atien of the Wardens.
> 
> Hunter


----------



## AJ53

Hi...  Just popping on to make a quick request, if you guys'd be so kind... um...

Vrael, Tiefling Rogue/Assassin

Vrael stands at 5' 9", and weighs in at a lithe 128 lb.  He did his best to hide his tieflinghood by filing down his horns and wearing a headband over what was left, wrapping his blood-red, pointy-fingered left arm in bandages, and keeping out of the sun whenever possible- so he could pass off his white hair and red eyes as albino traits, rather than something much worse.  However, he found himself in a difficult position when his wings grew in explosively, and stopped trying to hide what he was.  Nowadays, he travels with a group of mercenary adventures, his inherited rapier ever at his right hip, now complemented with a second golden one below it on his belt.  On his right arm, he wears a studded metal gauntlet, an effective backup weapon.  Oddly enough, this tragic character is often found with a smile on his face, revealing pointed teeth- the realization that even with the world against him, he can still fight for a better tomorrow.
(In short, his current description: 5'9", 128 lb.  Horns curving up over his head, black, plain headband just below where the horns start.  Red eyes, white hair tied back in a pony tail.  Large, batlike wings sprouting from the shoulders.  Black and blue cloak on his back.  A dark tunic covers a mithral shirt, and two rapiers hang from his right hip (woo, southpaw)- one silver, one gold.  His left arm is blood-red from just after the elbow to the tips of his pointed fingers, and his right is covered by a half-finger gauntlet that is overlaid with studs.  He wears rugged pants that match his tunic, with functional blackened boots.)

What he doesn't know is that his family is directly descended from Levistus, ruler of the 5th layer of Hell.  (It would be absolutely _Awesome_ if whomever is kind enough to draw this superimposes a picture of Levistus on the background in some way, but this really isn't part of the request... it's kind of a sub-request)

I would be so rediculously happy if someone were to do this for me, I have absolutely no talent for this sort of thing...  I appreciate any efforts made, really, I do.


----------



## notjer

Hi Hunter
Thanks for the draw. Very great work. I love this place  keep up the good work it's fantastic.


----------



## maddybugnc1

*Great work*

This is some really great work I've seen on here.


----------



## boombrakh

maddybugnc1 said:
			
		

> This is some really great work I've seen on here.



Agreed.

On another note, I might have painted myself into a corner asking for a specific artist for my request. All of you are extremely talented and anyone should be thrilled to have anything anyone of you have made. You are all great artists and it's been a pleasure browsing the gallery.


----------



## Hunter

*Q8-r3*

Here is my version of Q.

Hunter





			
				ThorneMD said:
			
		

> Well since you asked so nicely Bastion, I guess I'll request something
> 
> Q8-R3 (Better known as Q) stands 6’8", but is leaner than more modern Warforged.  The metals with which he was created give him a dark rustic color that makes him appear worn out (Think HK-47 if you've played KOTOR).  He wears simple human clothes and makes every attempt to blend in, despite his obvious Warforged features.  He wears a tan cover, to hide his lower face and hide the rest of his metal body as well, on top of which he also wears a traveler’s hat.
> 
> Basically even though "he" is a Warforged, the party has no idea.  The only non-human features that they notice are his green eyes and hs unusual speech patterns.
> 
> Equipment wise:
> Backpack
> Cystalline Light Repeating Crossbow
> 
> Also, if you're daring enough Q commonly employs the help of a small mass of goo more commonly call _Astral Construct I_.  So if you would care to, a small mass of go in a semi-humanoid shape that seems more muscular and buff then it should be (ie. chose buff as a ability)
> 
> And finally, a small psi-crystal (Nimble) drawn somewhere around Q would be nice too.


----------



## ThorneMD

Hunter said:
			
		

> Here is my version of Q.
> 
> Hunter




Wow......just WOW!


Thanks Hunter.  The pic looks just amazing.  Its better than I could have imagined. You captured Q perfectly.  Thanks again.  Keep up the good work.   WOW!


----------



## Just_Hal

Hunter

Ok, I will take a shot at this, elven wizard 6'2" brown hair, silver eyes and has an elven longbow, sword and dagger no robes, uses normal nice clothes, cloak with a hood sometimes up has a lot of pouches on his belt and a bandolier of darts crossing his chest.  He has a mastiff as a familiar.

This is WFRP by the way not D20, if someone could hook me up that would ROCK!  I will also add it to my art page links on all the forums I visit with your webpage/email addy (free plugs).


----------



## paula1969

Hunter,
   Another great drawing. Love it.


----------



## ThorneMD

I love this thread just for the fact that I can't find the time to get my skills at drawing anywhere near these artists on here.

So.....one more character request  

Motubo (Mul Barbarian/Cleric)
Mul (from Darksun) = Dwarf/Human mix absolutely no hair (no eyebrows, no hair, no etc.), extremely muscular, no fat. (super-high metabolism)
Simple Arabian clothing (tunic and pants), boots, Arabian headgear, Falchion with runes along the blade, sheathed on his left side, Mighty Composite Longbow on his back, holds a Frosted guisarme

or.....if anyone is daring enough to do a group pic

*The Disciples of Steel* 
_Taka Michinoku_ [Half-Gold Dragon/Half-Elf Evoker/Archmage] 
Blue Kimoto Bottom, All Black Quarterstaff, Red Silk Sash, Silk Headband with white pearl set in the middle, Golden metal necklace ending in a small ruby, Deep blue cloak, Katana with a blue hilt and a red sheath, Falcon on his shoulder, 5’11” (Current Picture attached)

_Roscoe Tealeaf_ (Halfling Rogue/Deepwood Sniper/Cleric)
Empty Quiver on the back (Quiver of Ehlonna), Daggers lined across the chest, Deep green studded leather (studded leather made from Green Dragon Hide), Buckler mounted on this left hand, Two daggers hidden in his boots, Long blonde hair tied in a tight braid, Green eyes, Extremely short (2’6”), Composite shortbow.

_Rurik Ungart_ (Dwarf Rogue/Fighter)
Long well kept beard, Deep Green Breastplate (Breatplate made from Green Dragon Scales), Two Dwarven War Axes (one in each hand), Arms completely covered in tatoos, 

_Motubo_ (Mul Barbarian/Cleric)
Mul (from Darksun) = Dwarf/Human mix absolutely no hair (no eyebrows, no hair, no etc.), extremely muscular, no fat. (super-high metabolism)
Simple Arabian clothing (tunic and pants), boots, Arabian headgear, Falchion with runes along the blade, sheathed on his left side, Mighty Composite Longbow on his back, holds a Frosted guisarme

_Antif Darkwood_ (Half-Elf/Half-Blue Goblin Ranger/Psychic Warrior)
Blue tinged skin, long blue hair, Quiver of Ehlonna, Frost Mighty Composite Longbow, typical ranger clothing, no armor, usually on the back of Spike

_Spike_ (Awakened Brown Bear Fighter) (Mount and Friend of Antif)
Typical Brown Bear wearing collar of mage armor, usually carring Antif

_Ark_ (Immortal Human Barbarian/Rogue/Bear Warrior)
6' tall human in barbarian clothing, greatsword, Mighty Composite Longbow on back, Long Black hair braided, slight bear features

I'm not expecting the group shot to be done, it would be nice, but the pic of Motubo would be most appreciated.  Anyway, keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## CapnBone

*Eberron Character*

Hiya,

   I'm new to EN World and not sure I have the right to ask, but can't hurt to ask I suppose.

I would LOVE a picture drawn of a character I'm putting into an Eberron campaign starting tomorrow, and would consider it a huge favour if someone drew one up. I should warn you, it might be a significant challenge; I'm making his description pretty detailed (since the character himself is very average for his race has few distinguishing features).

Here's the physical description, then stats, followed by a brief description of personality. I figure, the more you know about him, the better idea you'll have of who he is.

Zelikhandteo Kaiil Shol d'Phiarlan, Elven Male, 1st level Bard, 4'11, 109 lbs. and 123 years of age. He is an unexceptional looking elf, with long treasure-chest-brown hair tied into a ponytail and bland blue eyes. He has no tattooes or any distinguishing features. He has the long face and features of his brethren, but not the snobby countenance. He has small round eyes set into fleshy lids, underneath peaked eyebrows. He has high cheekbones that both make him look like a jester when he's happy, but can also make him look very, very dangerous those rare times he's not. His lips are thick but squished in the middle of his face, making him look slightly effeminate (though if you said that to him, he'd smack you; he rolls with most insults but for the all-elves-look-like-women cracks). When he smiles, all you can see from his chin to the bottom of his nose, are teeth.
     By this description, you might think him exceedingly difficult to pick out in a crowd, *especially* a crowd of elves. Not so; for you see, he is quite a loud, fidgety, and optimistic fellow, who is exceptionally charismatic and bores *very* quickly. If he is not impressing the ladies with a well-sung melody, he is fascinating all others with stories of ancient tales of heroism. He tends to have trouble keeping his fidgety hands still, and his unexpectly deep voice restrained.
     Typically, he dresses in functional rather than showy clothing, as he has never had much trouble keeping people's attention; a good set of travelling clothes, maybe a thick robe in case it gets cold. His favourite color is royal blue, and this shows up in his wardrobe selections. He travels a lot, so he tries to pack light as well, often carrying little more than his backpack, but by the same token he hates to be caught unprepared (having spent part of his career as a spy), so he carries a variety of weapons: a longsword, shortbow, and sap. The bow is his favoured weapon, since he's always had trouble killing though he knows it is necessary, and a bow tends to make for quick and relatively painless death versus swordplay. While adventuring, he dons studded leather to protect himself and allow him to stay mobile enough to aid other people or escape if the situation calls for it. He also carries a lot of ink, a few pens, and some paper in scrollcases, to make notes for the articles he writes for his employer, The Postwar Chronicles.

STR 12
DEX 16
CON 10
INT 14
WIS 11
CHA 16

Skills:
   Appraise 2,
   Bluff 4,
   Diplomacy 2,
   Gather Information 2,
   Knowledge (History) 4,
   Move Silently 4,
   Perform (Singing) 4,
   Sense Motive 4,
   Sleight of Hand 2,
   Tumble 2,
   Use Magic Device 2

Personality - a very free spirit. LOVES to meet new people and have new experiences, though sometimes it gets him into trouble. He enjoyed his career as a thief, but found himself becoming too emotionally attached to the various people he was spying upon (since he would regularly work both or all sides of a conflict). He has passing interest in many different things, but has shown an unwavering interest in history; dead people fascinate him as much as live ones, but not in the necromantic sense. At the moment, the House of Phiarlan was kind enough to honor his request to be put into a role more suited to his tastes; namely, as an adventurer.

If anyone is willing to draw him, thank you in advance. Dan.


----------



## Oliver Spiritsong

i think your ok


----------



## Verbatim

Hunter:

Would just like to echo the others on the last drawing and say it looks great...


----------



## maddybugnc1

*Other artists??*

Are there any other artists on this board?
I havent seen many on here lately.


----------



## AJ53

Is anyone still taking requests?


----------



## Falchieyan

AJ53 said:
			
		

> Is anyone still taking requests?




I've been mulling the idea, though the fact that the request-to-artist ratio seems about 20-to-1 makes it difficult to really pick out one to try  :\


----------



## AJ53

Falchieyan said:
			
		

> I've been mulling the idea, though the fact that the request-to-artist ratio seems about 20-to-1 makes it difficult to really pick out one to try  :\



Yeah, I know what you mean.  Sadly, a lot of us out here lack the talent needed to create art like this.  Well... if anyone does decide to take a stab at any of these, even if it's not mine, the effort would be appreciated- this is good stuff.


----------



## Hunter

*Rhema*

Here is my version of Rhema.

Hunter




			
				Nonlethal Force said:
			
		

> If you are looking to do a group shot, you would be welcome to try the four main characters of my Story Hour:
> 
> Party Leader: Ischarus (Male Duskblade, smart melee fighter type: longsword or warhammer)
> Mind-control/Dungeoneering expert: Rhema (Female Psion, loves to use Charm Person and Mindthrust.  Has a crystal sword)
> Party Wizard: Semeion (Male Stereotypical wizard, prone to emotional outbursts)
> Party Healer: Charis (Female Favored Soul, fights with either a heavy pick or a warhammer)
> 
> I can provide more links in the Story Hour if you would like to research this foursome more and don't want to read the Story Hour!


----------



## Verbatim

Hunter: I don't know if you are familiar with old DC comics, but she looks a great deal like the Black Canary, D&D style. Great work and while I hate seeing you shoulder all these requests by yourself lately, I am enjoying it very much also.


----------



## Rpjunkie

I have never asked for someone to draw up a character for me before, but with this one i have in my head i really wanted to see him in an image.

Male Human Warlock...called the Hand


He is about 6ft 1 in tall 210lbs 
What makes him so different is that he is missing his left hand. It hangs around his neck in the form of a "Hand Of Glory" His left hand was chopped off by an enemy of his earlier in his career as an adventurer. He had his preserved and made into a "Hand of Glory" so that it is a daily reminder that vengence will one day be meted out.

He has Dark hair, cut short with a short beard and mustache. Dark eyes with a scar that cuts across his right eye. He always appears in a dour mood and rarely smiles or laughs. He wears black loose fitting clothing over studded leather armour. Standard pants and boots.

The concenpt of one hand around your neck is what i would love to see. Even if it is from the waste up picture.


Thanks if anyone takes this and runs with it.

RPJ


----------



## Hunter

Thank you Verbatim!


----------



## Nonlethal Force

Hunter said:
			
		

> Here is my version of Rhema.
> 
> Hunter




Wow, that is sweet!  Thanks for doing it!

Do you mind if I either link to this post in my Story Hour or even repost the image over on the introductory post of the Story Hours? [Of course, giving you credit and linking to this thread/post especially if I did transfer the image]


As a side note on Rhema {Story Hour spoilers from the update on 1/25 to follow!}... poor girl was just forced (with only Semeion to help) into combat against an evil cleric (Charis and Ischarus were too far away to be of much help untill the end).  Of course, Rhema didn't realize that clerics have such darn high WILL saves.  Mind controlling an evil cleric is not the way to go, or so she learned.  Thankfully, Semeion had a few Magic Missles and Acid Arrows prepared until Charis could get there with a summoned Celestial dog and her trusty pick.  For more on this story, feel free to visit my Story Hours as linked to in my sig.


----------



## Hunter

Thats great NonLethal Force!

The excerpt from your story hour sounds really good!


----------



## Nonlethal Force

As a further appreciation, I established a link and personal mention of your talents in my Story Hour title page within the Sblock for major characters.  If you would like to see it, here's the link: Intro Screen to "Into the Moral Darkness"



			
				Hunter said:
			
		

> The excerpt from your story hour sounds really good!




I always welcome opinions on my Story Hours.  If you ever find yourself with time to kill and wanting to read, feel welcome to take a gander.  It's all free!

Again, thank you for the pic.  It's great!

EDIT: Do you do commissioned work?  If so, what would a black and white image such as the Rhema one you already did cost?


----------



## Hunter

*Commissioned Work*

Well NonLethal Force, thank you for asking for a commissioned art picture from me!

Actually at the moment I am booked with freelance illustrations up to the end of February.
Also I want to continue to post pics on this thread so I have to leave some time open as I go down the request list. The fun work I do on this thread only enhances my published work.

As far as price goes (if you don't mind waiting until after February) I would be willing to make a trade with you. If you buy something from my current Master and Lord, Blackdirge Publishing, I would be more than happy to draw commissioned pics for you. Also any contribution to EnWorld would get a commissioned piece from me.By helping them you are only helping me as a freelance fantasy illustrator.

Thank you!

Hunter

You can e-mail me any commissioned requests to: hunterm@mindspring.com


----------



## Leofwine

Galdre

Half-Elf (Elven parent is a wood elf)
Gender: male
Class: Warmage
height: 5 feet 5 inches
Hair color: Amber
Eye Color: Green
Level: 4th

Equipment: +2 heavey wooden shield, shortspear, two throwing axes, chain shirt, adventureing gear.

Campaign setting: custom, Nordic culture is the common one.


----------



## Raijinn_The_Azer

Name - Raijinn
race-Azer, height 6'0",Weight 245 lbs., Build- STR 25 Very Muscular, Hair Color - Flaming hair lol, eye color - Orangish, & handsome.....He is wearing Leather Spiked Armor & Has Burning Gauntlets that are always on fire....
Class - Reaping Mauler


----------



## IcyCool

Hunter, you do fantastic work!  Are you familiar with the Earthdawn game setting (specifically, their races?)  I've got a character I'd like to see you draw (and possibly a comissioned group pic if my group likes it -- do you do color pieces?).

Anway, on with the character description:

First, a general description of Earthdawn Trolls:
*Physical Description:* Trolls average almost nine feet tall and are massively built, with powerful muscles. They have curling horns like a ram which are the pride of every troll. Trolls banished from their clan have their horns sawed off, a mark of shame that lasts throughout the troll's life, since they never grow back. They have flat faces with beetled brows, wide noses and mouths, and short tusks that protrude over the upper lip. They often have rough, lumpy skin, deeply tanned from outdoor life. Troll hair tends to be long, and males often wear long beards as well. Their clothing has a rough charm to it, decorated with colorful patterns, crystals, gems, and precious metals. Trolls live longer than orks, but not as long as humans, usually about 50 years or so.

And now, Hagrim the troll:
Hagrim (or Grim as he prefers to be called these days) stands an imposing 9'1" tall, and his 650 pound frame is almost all muscle.  He is very capable in a fight, and looks it.  Numerous scars cover his body, and there is a nasty gash over his left eye, which is covered by a patch.  One of his tusks is capped with an intricate silver design, and his head is crowned with mid-length, ragged white hair, which is odd, because Grim isn't that old, even for a troll.  His skin is a light brown, but ashen, as though he was sickly.  His taste in clothing runs toward the macabre, with his leather breastplate, bracers, boots, and pants dyed black, and the few metal pieces of his attire being some manner of stylized silver skull.

The two pieces of gear that stand out on him are his sword, the Crimson Cleaver, and his choker of skulls (if you are familiar with the setting, these are his patterned items).  The sword is an ancient blade resembling a large two-handed machete.  It's blade is knicked and scratched in numerous places, but it still holds a razor sharp edge.  Starting halfway down the blade, and extending all the way to the tip, the blade ceases to be steel, and instead appears to the obsidian, seamlessly fused to the rest of the blade.  The choker of skulls is a length of silver chain that looks like it could be worn as a bulky necklace as a human, but winds up fitting like a choker on Grim.  Each link in the chain is carved with numerous skull designs.


----------



## Sir Elton

*Genre:* Fantasy
*Setting:* Eberron

I'd like to see a fight scene between two opponents.

The first character is a (male) Kalashtar soulknife who is barechested and wearing a pair of white, wide bottomed Aikido Hakima pants (white with blue highlights please?).  His mindblade is the size of a longsword and is a brillant scarlet.  He is also using it much like Luke Skywalker or Anakin Skywalker would use their lightsabers.

His opponent is the Lord of Blades.  Ad hoc.  They are dueling.  I'd love to see energetic action and movement.


----------



## Babette

Male Human Warlock...called the Hand





I had another go sourcing from what i originally drew.


----------



## Rpjunkie

Its Quick, but I appreciate the work. What did you draw it in? Charcoal? or pencil?

RPJ


----------



## Babette

Rpjunkie said:
			
		

> Its Quick, but I appreciate the work. What did you draw it in? Charcoal? or pencil?
> 
> RPJ



 hey no worries, i drew him on the spot with a black pen, a Bic pen,as it was the nearest tool on hand.


----------



## Arkhandus

Wow, great work Hunter!!

Wish I hadn't gotten so caught up in other things for the past few months, or I wouldn't have lapsed in spending my idle time browsing this wonderful art forum....  Sorry I didn't thank ya sooner for the Aeragi sketch, it looks awesome!     Very, very appropriate kind of picture too, with the illusion of movement and winds all about......  The look of his face and patterned skin is great.

I really have to get back on track with updating my setting thread, too....  

I really liked the pictures you did of Shaladin and Kyran, too, for other folks.  Those characters look pretty cool and interesting, makes me wonder just what their stories are.


----------



## Scarecrow

Galdre as requested by Leofwine

I'm afraid I left out the wooden shield.

I'm not happy with it but we learn by doing, eh?

Crow


----------



## Pbartender

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> I'm not happy with it but we learn by doing, eh?




You should be happy with it...  It's pretty good.


----------



## Lalato

I agree with Pbartender.  Nice job!

--sam


----------



## Scarecrow

*Gusil Snapfinger*

Gusil Snapfinger as requested by Lalato

I'm much happier with this one, I just hope he's close to what you wanted.
Sorry - I forgot the chain shirt. I guess it's packed away 

Crow


----------



## Scarecrow

*T'olar J'harn*

T'olar J'harn

As requested by jharn in post 661 on p17.

I have no idea what a Celestial Breastplate looks like so I made it like a normal one.
Equally I have no idea what a Shadow Dog is so I interpreted it literally.

Hope you like (if you ever see it)

Crow


----------



## Scarecrow

*Mia Silvertongue*

Mia Silvertongue as requested by Missyweldon in post 705.

I'm _definately_ not happy with this one.

Never mind! Move along!

Crow


----------



## Graywolf-ELM

I think you're doing a great job.

GW


----------



## AJ53

I'm liking so far.


----------



## Leofwine

Hey Thanks for doing my Character Scarecrow I like the image alot!


----------



## Draxo

Kith
Kobold Fighter 1, Sorcerer 6, Eldritch Knight 2, Abjurant Champion 5

Kith favors and uses a spear.  He wears a light chain vest which bears layered metal shoulderplates.  At his belt hangs a shortsword and dagger, his belt and shorts a leather brown.  Atop his head rests a pair of sundark goggles.  His armor looks a little worn.. obviously its seen a lot of use.

Brief background, in case of interest;
Kith was raised as a warrior in his home tribe.  His story did not start out spectacular, he was recognised both for his unusual strength (by Kobold standards) and his unusual talent for sorcery, though as he matured his scales turned a slight hint of red: proof of his dragon ancestry and a great honor by Kobold standards. He was assumed to be destined to be a great warrior in his tribe and was trained as he was assumed to be the one who would take over the tribe when the present ruler died.  This was not to be, as his tribe area was discovered by Drow slavers, who raided the Kobold tribe.  Though he fought bravely, the Kobolds were no match for the better armed and trained Drow slavers.  Half the tribe fled while the warriors held them off, which suited the Drow slavers just fine, they wanted only the strongest for sale.  Most of the Kobold warriors fell, either by wound or from the Drows sleeping poison, Kith was one of those 'fortunate' enough to survive and be taken into Drow 'care'.

Kith was one of the tribe Kobolds that were sold in Myrimidra to the Arena.  Others were sold elsewhere, as house slaves or fodder for the army.  Kith was the only one that survived in the arena: bought by a wealthy female Drow warrior cleric that had a lust for battle and arena combat, he was a favored pet of this Drow, as he often made her money in the arena, unusually tough by Kobold standards, most Drow considered the Kobold to be a 'joke' and bet against him, the Drow were not the only ones who underestimated the Kobold, other Arena combatants often made the mistake also, underestimating the Kobold led to the deaths of many newer gladiators.  It was due to this success that he grew stronger, his desperation turning his focus to enhancing both his combat strength and his magic, both of which he relied on to survive.  His success in the arena also gave cause for the Drow warrior to equip some of her houses magical items to the Kobold, as he earned much gold to her with his successes.

The attack on the city by Fire giants led to the fall and death of Kiths owner as with most of the Drow population.  In the chaos he escaped along with many other slaves and turned his attentions to surviving.  He was able to loot some other magical items during his escape, equipping himself with what he found.  Kith soon fell into companionship with others who sought to survive in the wake of the Fire Giants occupation of the city, he joined a group that called themselves 'the hidden' and became a valuble member of this group due to his magic.  Kith seeks to escape the Drow city and find life elsewhere but so far has not found opportunity to leave.  He has limited experience outside the Drow city and does not know where to go, though he is able to teleport his lack of experience of other places lend to it being far less useful at the moment, suitable only to teleport to a few known safe spots around the city, but it is too dangerous to use to go elsewhere.  The only other place he knows he could teleport to would be the home lair of his tribe, but it has since been abandoned, he does not know where the rest of his tribe left to, or even if they are still alive. It would be too dangerous for him to aimlessly wander the underdark alone with no destination.


----------



## ThorneMD

I posted this a page ago, but don't know if it got lost in the long period of inactivity.  

Motubo (Mul Barbarian/Cleric)
Mul (from Darksun) = Dwarf/Human mix absolutely no hair (no eyebrows, no hair, no etc.), extremely muscular, no fat. (super-high metabolism)
Simple Arabian clothing (tunic and pants), boots, Arabian headgear, Falchion with runes along the blade, sheathed on his left side, Mighty Composite Longbow on his back, holds a Frosted guisarme

or.....if anyone is daring enough to do a group pic

The Disciples of Steel 
Taka Michinoku [Half-Gold Dragon/Half-Elf Evoker/Archmage] 
Blue Kimoto Bottom, All Black Quarterstaff, Red Silk Sash, Silk Headband with white pearl set in the middle, Golden metal necklace ending in a small ruby, Deep blue cloak, Katana with a blue hilt and a red sheath, Falcon on his shoulder, 5’11” (Current Picture attached)

Roscoe Tealeaf (Halfling Rogue/Deepwood Sniper/Cleric)
Empty Quiver on the back (Quiver of Ehlonna), Daggers lined across the chest, Deep green studded leather (studded leather made from Green Dragon Hide), Buckler mounted on this left hand, Two daggers hidden in his boots, Long blonde hair tied in a tight braid, Green eyes, Extremely short (2’6”), Composite shortbow.

Rurik Ungart (Dwarf Rogue/Fighter)
Long well kept beard, Deep Green Breastplate (Breatplate made from Green Dragon Scales), Two Dwarven War Axes (one in each hand), Arms completely covered in tatoos, 

Motubo (Mul Barbarian/Cleric)
Mul (from Darksun) = Dwarf/Human mix absolutely no hair (no eyebrows, no hair, no etc.), extremely muscular, no fat. (super-high metabolism)
Simple Arabian clothing (tunic and pants), boots, Arabian headgear, Falchion with runes along the blade, sheathed on his left side, Mighty Composite Longbow on his back, holds a Frosted guisarme

Antif Darkwood (Half-Elf/Half-Blue Goblin Ranger/Psychic Warrior)
Blue tinged skin, long blue hair, Quiver of Ehlonna, Frost Mighty Composite Longbow, typical ranger clothing, no armor, usually on the back of Spike

Spike (Awakened Brown Bear Fighter) (Mount and Friend of Antif)
Typical Brown Bear wearing collar of mage armor, usually carring Antif

Ark (Immortal Human Barbarian/Rogue/Bear Warrior)
6' tall human in barbarian clothing, greatsword, Mighty Composite Longbow on back, Long Black hair braided, slight bear features

I'm not expecting the group shot to be done, it would be nice, but the pic of Motubo would be most appreciated. Anyway, keep up the great work everyone.


----------



## Scarecrow

*Evromar*

Evromar as requested by Lord Tirion in post 676 on P17

Sorry about the glasses. I know you wanted an 'unobtrusive' design. I just couldn't resist the iron goggles 

I'm A LOT happier with this one than I am with the Mia one. I'm seriously considering redoing that one.

Hope you like

Crow

PS - I'm not a paying member so I can't PM. Can someone PM some of these people for me and let them know their character portraits are done. - Cheers!


----------



## WhatGravitas

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> Evromar as requested by Lord Tirion in post 676 on P17
> 
> Sorry about the glasses. I know you wanted an 'unobtrusive' design. I just couldn't resist the iron goggles
> 
> I'm A LOT happier with this one than I am with the Mia one. I'm seriously considering redoing that one.
> 
> Hope you like
> 
> Crow
> 
> PS - I'm not a paying member so I can't PM. Can someone PM some of these people for me and let them know their character portraits are done. - Cheers!



Greeeaaat! I like it - and the iron goggles are funky - since he worked out to be an evoker with a certain apitude for fire magic, it actually fits!  - Thanks a lot!


----------



## Lalato

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> Gusil Snapfinger as requested by Lalato
> 
> I'm much happier with this one, I just hope he's close to what you wanted.
> Sorry - I forgot the chain shirt. I guess it's packed away
> 
> Crow




Crow...  that is AWESOME!  Thanks a million.  I can't wait to share this with my group.  

--sam


----------



## BOZ

nice - very harry potter, but in a good way.


----------



## Scarecrow

Yeah, someone in work mentioned that. It really didn't occur to me. It's those glasses I think. They're actually taken from the movie version of 'The Name of the Rose'. Sean Connery has a pair 

Crow


----------



## Scarecrow

*Mad Buggy Sage*

Mad Buggy Sage as requested by: Maddybugnc1 in post 688 on page 18.
Can someone PM him for me, please.

Sorry - I missed the bit about him having a crick neck. I jusr re-read and noticed it.

Hope you like.

Crow


----------



## pogre

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> Gusil Snapfinger as requested by Lalato
> 
> I'm much happier with this one, I just hope he's close to what you wanted.
> Sorry - I forgot the chain shirt. I guess it's packed away
> 
> Crow




I think I recognize this guy. Oh wait, I don't - he has not been seen IMC for weeks 

Great work scarecrow!


----------



## Missywelden

Scarecrow- OMG! I just now checked on my request (there were so many requests that I didn't think mine would be looked at ^^;;;. I LOVE IT!!!!!! She looks like a halfling ^^, I can never get halfings to....well...look like halflings.  Thank you so much.

Edit: Maybe it would help to tell you that my Character was Mia Silvertongue


----------



## Arkhandus

Nice work, Scarecrow!  Really cool of ya to lend some time to drawing these folks.

I particularly liked the pictures for Galdre, Gusil, and T'olar.  Galdre's pose is very cool, Gusil looks very gnomish to me on his riding dog (I hope he's a gnome, or that's bad.....but I really like gnomes!), and T'olar has some great looking arms/armor.  Though it doesn't quite look like I think a celestial breastplate would, it's still nice and probably close enough.  The staff looks cool too.  The other pics have their highlights too, but these three seem the most cool to me.


----------



## FnordBear

Jeeze I had completely forgotten that request. You sir absolutely rock and have perfectly captured Atien! Good show sir good show!



> Here is my take on Atien of the Wardens.
> 
> Hunter


----------



## ShadowNinja

Hey was actually wondering if I could place a request for a  character.

A 100 headed dragon.

And if anyone else feels up to snuff, check out the Immortals Handbook contest involving said creature!

Thanks


----------



## maddybugnc1

*Mad Bubby Sage*

"Mad Buggy Sage as requested by: Maddybugnc1 in post 688 on page 18.
Can someone PM him for me, please.

Sorry - I missed the bit about him having a crick neck. I jusr re-read and noticed it.

Hope you like.

Crow"

This is really good. I wish I would have seen it earlier. I want to thank the person who pmed me. You are really talented.


----------



## maddybugnc1

*Thanks again*

I want to say thanks again for the really super drawing.


----------



## Ltheb Silverfrond

Well, I'll throw my two bits in. Perhaps someone will find it interesting.

Ltheb Silverfrond
A Male Elven Wizard who appears at a glance quite young, but the lines on his face give hint to his true age, extended by the use of potent magic. (So old he has seen several dragons grow and die in his lifetime)
Taller than average, but thin. Not particularly muscular, but a veteran warrior can tell he has seen innumerable battles.
Long, gray or silver hair, perhaps with a braid. Green eyes. Generally found with a dispassionate look on his face. He generally cares little about the well being of others, but has been known to suffer from fits of generosity. His old age and experience have rendered him a bit cynical, and snide but truthful comments are not below him.
Possessions: Usually wears robes stylized to flaunt his power over magic and carries a runed but simple staff, unless traveling to lands he is not welcome, and there are many such places; He earned the reputation as a power-mad maniac in his youth. In truth, he enjoys the leverage a bit of intimidation can bring. When wishing to remain unnoticed he wears simple cloaks, common travelers boots and the like. 
Usually keeps a Vorpal bastard sword at his belt. He is not proficient in it's use, but he is seasoned enough to be able to cut down the common bandit.
He is usually seen wearing many rings, some magical, but a few are sentimental items he has picked up from his many travels.
Typically casts spells that most efficiently overcome a given challenge. Generally defeats foes quickly with a quick painless death via Disintegration. For those that truly earn his ire, their deaths have been known to be slow, painful affairs. Thankfully, he no longer has any living enemies, and many of his foes believe him dead.

Long since retired from his adventures, Ltheb still sometimes travels along with young heroes to witness first hand their stories, rather than read some author's half-hearted interpretation of them. He frequently does this with the aid of a plethora of disguise spells. His usual disguises are that of a young, inexperienced elven bladesinger (Which his minor magics complement well) or that of an old, senile gnome Illusionist.


----------



## Babette

*Ltheb Silverfrond*



			
				Ltheb Silverfrond said:
			
		

> Well, I'll throw my two bits in. Perhaps someone will find it interesting.
> 
> Ltheb Silverfrond
> A Male Elven Wizard who appears at a glance quite young, but the lines on his face give hint to his true age, extended by the use of potent magic. (So old he has seen several dragons grow and die in his lifetime)
> Taller than average, but thin. Not particularly muscular, but a veteran warrior can tell he has seen innumerable battles.
> Long, gray or silver hair, perhaps with a braid. Green eyes. Generally found with a dispassionate look on his face. He generally cares little about the well being of others, but has been known to suffer from fits of generosity. His old age and experience have rendered him a bit cynical, and snide but truthful comments are not below him.
> Possessions: Usually wears robes stylized to flaunt his power over magic and carries a runed but simple staff, unless traveling to lands he is not welcome, and there are many such places; He earned the reputation as a power-mad maniac in his youth. In truth, he enjoys the leverage a bit of intimidation can bring. When wishing to remain unnoticed he wears simple cloaks, common travelers boots and the like.
> Usually keeps a Vorpal bastard sword at his belt. He is not proficient in it's use, but he is seasoned enough to be able to cut down the common bandit.
> He is usually seen wearing many rings, some magical, but a few are sentimental items he has picked up from his many travels.
> Typically casts spells that most efficiently overcome a given challenge. Generally defeats foes quickly with a quick painless death via Disintegration. For those that truly earn his ire, their deaths have been known to be slow, painful affairs. Thankfully, he no longer has any living enemies, and many of his foes believe him dead.
> 
> Long since retired from his adventures, Ltheb still sometimes travels along with young heroes to witness first hand their stories, rather than read some author's half-hearted interpretation of them. He frequently does this with the aid of a plethora of disguise spells. His usual disguises are that of a young, inexperienced elven bladesinger (Which his minor magics complement well) or that of an old, senile gnome Illusionist.




Just Experimenting


----------



## Ltheb Silverfrond

Babette said:
			
		

> Just Experimenting



Awesome!


----------



## MacMathan

*Penitent Ogre*

Gideon Half-Ogre Penitent of St. Cuthbert

Based on this mini: http://www.wizards.com/dnd/article.asp?x=dnd/mt/mt20020625a

Details: The medallion on front would be realted to St. Cuthbert. Gideon also has the symbol of St. Cuthbert tattooed to his bald head. 

Rather than a sword in the right hand he would have a greatclub or cudgel of some sort. 

One green eye with a normal human pupil and one brown eye with the white-pupil common to ogre blood.

Dull yellowish undertone to skin.

I picture him as having 1 lower protruding fang but otherwise be of smooth but large features with a sloping brow and a lantern jaw. 

If anyone feels inspired to take this on let me know if I can help out with any needed further details.


----------



## notjer

I have a request for a gray elf wizard.



		Code:
	

[B]Class:[/B] Wizard. [B]Aligment:[/B] Lawful evil 
[B]Race:[/B] Gray elf. [B]Age:[/B] 132
[B]Name:[/B] Aralo Talis
[B]Weight:[/B] 45kg. [B]Height:[/B] 168,35cm 
[B]Eyes:[/B] Amber. [B]Skin:[/B] Pale - fine. [B]Hair:[/B] Golden

[B]Stats[/B]
Strength:12
Dexterity:14
Constitution:10
Intelligents:22
Wisdom:18
Charisma:10

[B]Items[/B]
Choker of concentration +2		
Headbang of intelligents +2 
Bracelets of armor +1
Bracelets of dex +1
Boots of haste 1/day 5 rounds
Bag of folding bookcase (bookcase which can hold 250lb weight of books)
Deep Robe pocket of protection +1
Cloak of Resistence +2
Gloves of minor strenght +1(gray elf) (CL 5)
Backpack	
Bedroll (fine, light)
Flint n' stell
Ink pen*3
Ink*1
Parchement (2sp)*20
Scroll case
Spellbok (200 pages)
Masterwork Percussion cap musket, bayonet, sight
Gunpowder (100 shots)
Dagger
Waterskin (medi-small) 2 lb
Scroll of mage armor*2
Scroll of shield*2
Scroll of magic missile*2
Scroll of feather fall*1


He has a lot of knowledge - actually 10 different which are at max rank due to the academic variant in quinsessentinal of wizard and a skill feat. His musket is found in the book: Steam and sorcery.
This is a great topic, every drawer should be praised to heaven for their work!


----------



## Tolen Mar

*Request: Bulvai Velm, Son of Danwe, Blood of Baern Stonehand.*

I'm gonna try this again, even though no one wanted to take a stab at any of my previous requests.  I'm starting a new campaign, and thus a new character.

Bulvai Velm, Son of Danwe, Blood of Baern Stonehand.

He's a Mountain Dwarf from deep under the Crystalmist mountains (in Greyhawk), and a barbarian.

16 Str, 16 Dex, 18 Con, 13 Int, 14 Wis, and 10 Cha.

He carries an ornate(ish) handmade warhammer decorated with clan symbols and a spiked shield (also hand made).  Currently wearing a chain shirt.  A common theme among his accoutrements is the clan symbol of Bearn Stonehand, a great warrior who defended the clan hearths from an invasion from the undermountain some two hundred years ago.  A warrior, that Bulvai identifies with (and a great uncle of his).

He keeps all of his hair long, dark red, with the majority of it in a ponytail that he often keeps over his shoulder.  He has four braids, two in his beard, and one at each of his temples.  The two braids at his temples are bound back behind his head.  Woven into all of this are a large variety of hand-carved beads.

(If you hadn't guessed, he takes his crafting seriously.)

He's the eldest son of the previous dwarven Thain.  However, when his father died, he was on an expedition further south, scouting out new mining territory.  His next youngest brother took over.  Bulvai does not yet want to lead his clan, so is currently content to let his brother rule things.  One day, however, he plans to return and reclaim his rightful place, just not now.  The conflict in the south has drawn his interest, and he wants to see what he can do.

He is a jolly sort, prone to laughter (in that crude dwarven style).  He also tends to laugh while in his rage.  The louder his laugh, the more butt he's kicking.


----------



## Scarecrow

*Cyrus*

'Lucky' Cyrus as requested by Verbatim in post 683.

Quite pleased with this one - it's only about 40 minutes work.

Could someone PM him please.

Crow


----------



## carborundum

Some amazing work in this thread!
I'd like to slip in a request for a character portrait too. It's for my first character I created after about 10 years out of the hobby, and I'm so amazed he's survived to level 8 that I'm going to risk any bad luck and go for it.

His name's Feravel and he's a Forgotten Realms moon elf. He's about 6'1'' and of a muscular build (weighs about 130lbs). He has pale blue skin and short cropped black hair (about half an inch long). His forehead reveals a headband of Intellect.
He's currently wearing full length mithral chain which has been threaded through with other metals by skilled dwarven smiths. (Ysgardian Heathwire from Arms & Equipment). He's wearing a deep green cape and has a masterwork potion-belt round his waist. Under his back is a backpack, and on his feet, Boots of Striding and Springing..
When he's in the thick of battle he uses a magically balanced, mercurial greatsword. The balancing lets him wield this one-handed, which is frightening, especially if he's just ran a shocking grasp through it. To finish the opponents off, however, he likes to take a step back and unload two scorching rays in their face!
Ah, Duskblades are fun!
Hopefully one of you guys fancies sketching this acrobatic wonder of arms and magic


----------



## Scarecrow

Atheas as requested by Destil in post 698:

Another picture I'm not happy with but I need to walk away from.

Could someone PM him for me please?

Crow


----------



## Lalato

I like that one quite a bit Scarecrow.  Nice details.

--sam


----------



## carborundum

I've got another request for anyone interested - it's a female halfling spellthief riding a Dire Otter. She's only first level so leathers, a shortsword and a short bow is about the limit of her equipment. The otter worked out well for Savage Tide - mobility on land and sea!

Fingers crossed...


----------



## Scarecrow

A Halfling Otter Rider as requested by Carborundum in the previous post. I have been working my way through the backlog of untaken requests in chronological order but you said the magic word, 'otter' and I couldn't resist. With no description to work with, I just made up a female halfling Otter Rider with leather armour.
I assume that Riding Otters are much larger than their real world counterparts because even a Halfling would flatten the poor creature 

Hope you like,

Crow


----------



## carborundum

Aw, it's brilliant! Funky and funny - I love it!

There wasn't really much description to give - she's first level so only has clothes and a few basic weapons. Thanks a million mate!

Maybe I should let my duskblade ride a giant otter to get his portrait bumped too  

j/k - not queue-jumping!


----------



## Mycanid

Okay ... I have a request. It's for a PBeM I am about to begin.

Here is the link to the character: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3576388&postcount=14

Here is the link to his background: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3589466&postcount=46 (i.e in the spoiler block).

It's an arabic style Dream Dwarf Bard who likes to dress in blue traveler's clothes and an oriental peasant type hat. Other details from the link - like skin color and stuff.


----------



## Felix

After 20 pages I'd like to say that it's almost been 4 years since my request in post #2. I suppose I'll renew it now.

Konstanin

Bar 2 / Rgr 3 / Forsaker 4
Height: 6' 8"
Weight: 350 lbs

Konstantin comes from the Land that Bleeds, a wasteland pitted with geysers of steam and volcanos. His young life was spent enslaved to the druids who controlled the tribes. He escaped southward and fought to hold off the invasion of barbarians into more civilized lands.

He wears wolf pelts when cold, and a leather jerkin and coarse pants when the weather is warm. A breastplate is generally always worn. His greatsword is strapped to his back, and the scabbard is well worn from Konstanin drawing the blade. A dagger is strapped to his left calf for use in grapples. A hand crossbow (a curiousity picked up during a run-in with the drow) is holstered on his right him, next to a case of poison-laced bolts.

As big as he is, Konstantin's fighting style often immitates a rogues, tumbling into place to give him the best tactical advantage. (The Barbarian levels represent his background, and not his fighting style - he rarely rages.) As well, he spends his off time studying nature, and its ability to harm, and heal, the body; salves and poisons are kept at the ready in his backpack and belt. He has also picked up a crossbow bolt case which laces the tip with drow sleeping poison; a helpful aid before he enters combat.​
As a modern reference, think Pro Wrestler with a minor role in Braveheart.


----------



## Mycanid

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Okay ... I have a request. It's for a PBeM I am about to begin.
> 
> Here is the link to the character: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3576388&postcount=14
> 
> Here is the link to his background: http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3589466&postcount=46 (i.e in the spoiler block).
> 
> It's an arabic style Dream Dwarf Bard who likes to dress in blue traveler's clothes and an oriental peasant type hat. Other details from the link - like skin color and stuff.




Anyone out there?


----------



## hero4hire

Mycanid said:
			
		

> Anyone out there?










Not spot on...But maybe yoiu can do something with it?


----------



## Chain Lightning

Felix said:
			
		

> After 20 pages I'd like to say that it's almost been 4 years since my request in post #2. I suppose I'll renew it now.
> 
> Konstanin
> 
> Bar 2 / Rgr 3 / Forsaker 4
> Height: 6' 8"
> Weight: 350 lbs
> 
> Konstantin comes from the Land that Bleeds, a wasteland pitted with geysers of steam and volcanos. His young life was spent enslaved to the druids who controlled the tribes. He escaped southward and fought to hold off the invasion of barbarians into more civilized lands.
> 
> He wears wolf pelts when cold, and a leather jerkin and coarse pants when the weather is warm. A breastplate is generally always worn. His greatsword is strapped to his back, and the scabbard is well worn from Konstanin drawing the blade. A dagger is strapped to his left calf for use in grapples. A hand crossbow (a curiousity picked up during a run-in with the drow) is holstered on his right him, next to a case of poison-laced bolts.
> 
> As big as he is, Konstantin's fighting style often immitates a rogues, tumbling into place to give him the best tactical advantage. (The Barbarian levels represent his background, and not his fighting style - he rarely rages.) As well, he spends his off time studying nature, and its ability to harm, and heal, the body; salves and poisons are kept at the ready in his backpack and belt. He has also picked up a crossbow bolt case which laces the tip with drow sleeping poison; a helpful aid before he enters combat.​
> As a modern reference, think Pro Wrestler with a minor role in Braveheart.




Hey Felix, I'll give your character a try but...

...I need more info man. Yes, I now know his fighting style often immatates a rogue, but that doesn't tell me what color hair he has.   

How old is he?
What color hair? What length?
Is he ugly? Is he rugged handsome? Scars on face? Tatoos anywhere?
Are the weapons well crafted and magical? Or just look like something regular adventurers can buy?

Anyways, just need a bit more info and I'll try drawing him.


----------



## Brix

*4th edition campaign setting - request*

Hi guys,
I collected a lot of stuff over the years for a new cool campaign setting. With the coming of 4E it's about time to release it. 
I'm looking for a couple of guys who want to present their art and maybe give the new edition their face.
The first project is about the pantheon of the setting, which contains about 15 fairly detailed gods.
For this part I need a portrait of the god, their priesthood, and the holy symbols. 
So if you are interessted in working on the projects. just leave me a message and then we can talk about the details.
best regards 
Brix


----------



## Mycanid

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Not spot on...But maybe you can do something with it?




Good enough! 

Thanks hero!


----------



## Felix

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> How old is he?
> What color hair? What length?
> Is he ugly? Is he rugged handsome? Scars on face? Tatoos anywhere?
> Are the weapons well crafted and magical? Or just look like something regular adventurers can buy?
> 
> Anyways, just need a bit more info and I'll try drawing him.



Ha! Serves me right for not checking in sooner. To answer those Q's:

He'd be early 20's.
Head shorn bald. 
Scarification on shoulders and arms. Tatoos on wrists and across chest.
The weapons look well worn and something adventurers could easily get their hands on.

Thanks, again. I look forward to it!


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> *<snipage>*



Chain! How's life treating you? I haven't seen you around here for ages. Were you lurking or did you take a hiatus?

Cheers!

Knightfall1972
BTW, take a look at this thread if you have some time. No pressure.


----------



## ShadowNinja

I was wondering If I could request one...A ninja, and I'll post more details when I get a taker.


----------



## Chain Lightning

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> Chain! How's life treating you? I haven't seen you around here for ages. Were you lurking or did you take a hiatus?
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> Knightfall1972
> BTW, take a look at this thread if you have some time. No pressure.




I took a hiatus. Sometimes life gets so busy that I forget to come back to my usual haunts.    So yeah, I'm back to see if I can do some more sketches. Felix, I'll try to get around to yours. Might be a while. Next two weeks are kinda packed with work.   But if I get a moment, I'll try to do Konstanin.


----------



## Knightfall

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> I took a hiatus. Sometimes life gets so busy that I forget to come back to my usual haunts.    So yeah, I'm back to see if I can do some more sketches. Felix, I'll try to get around to yours. Might be a while. Next two weeks are kinda packed with work.   But if I get a moment, I'll try to do Konstanin.



I took a bit of a break from the site for a while too. I just couldn't look at the screen anymore after a while. I was gone for at least three months. I've come back a little and a little less addicited. I don't check up on the General, Story Hour, Rogues Galley, Art Forum, Media Lounge, and Creature Catalog forums every day, anymore, like I use to.

Anyway, good to have you back. Don't overdo it...


----------



## Felix

Chain Lightning said:
			
		

> I took a hiatus. Sometimes life gets so busy that I forget to come back to my usual haunts.    So yeah, I'm back to see if I can do some more sketches. Felix, I'll try to get around to yours. Might be a while. Next two weeks are kinda packed with work.   But if I get a moment, I'll try to do Konstanin.



Thanks Chain; take your time. I've been away since 4e was announced, but am getting a little more interested since our last session.

I await your leisure.


----------



## kirinke

*Hope Winters, Aegis Agent*

If someone could draw this girl, I'd be much appreciated. She is a mutant and masterminds character in a game I'm playing in.

NAME: Hope Winters 
Nickname: The Saint, The Hellborn Saint, Santa Diabla
CHARACTER CONCEPT: The investigative sorceress/sorcerer
Code Name: Zephre

AFFILIATION: Good. The FBI, Aegis
BASE OF OPERATIONS: Freedom City
POWER LEVEL: 11
POWER POINT TOTAL: 165
EDUCATION: College Degree
HERO POINTS: 1

GENDER: Female
AGE: 25
HT: 5ft 9inches
WT: 150
BUILD: Slender, graceful
HAIR: Auburn, turns to white when she uses her Weather attack array.
EYES: Blue, turns completely white when she uses her Weather magic array.
SKIN: Creamy White, typical red-head complexion.

Hope appears as an attractive young woman with bright, intelligent blue eyes that miss nothing, when she uses her powers, her eyes turn to an eerie cloud white. She is 5ft, 9inches tall and has a slender, graceful build. Her shoulder length straight auburn hair is normally styled simply, usually pulled back and out of her face. When she uses her weather powers, her hair turns white and usually escapes whatever she's managed to use to confine it. Her skin is creamy white and almost luminous, typical of most red-heads. While on duty as an AEGIS agent, Hope favors classic black business suites, prefering trousers over skirts. 

Str 12
Dex 14
Con 16
Int 20
Wis 16
Cha 12
Total: 30pp

Feats: 22 PP SPENT
Ritualist, Attractive, Power Attack, Ranged Focus 3, Attack Specialization: Weather Attack Array 2, Dodge Focus 9, Benefit: FBI Connections, Master Plan, Eidetic Memory, Well-Informed


Skills: 17pp Spent
(+15)............. Investigate........................... (10r)
(+15)............. Knowledge: Arcane Lore.......... (10r)
(+15)............. Knowledge: Streetwise............(10r)
(+05)............. All Other Knowledges.............. (0r)
(+10)............. Notice................................. (7r)
(+10)............. Gather Info.......................... (9r)
(+6/+10)........ Diplomacy............................ (5r)
(+07)............ Sense Motive........................ (4r)
(+4/+8)......... Bluff.................................... (3r)
(+13)............ Concentration...................... (10r)


Powers:

Guarding Winds (Force Field 8) (8pp)

Movement: (6pp+1ap)
Ride the Winds (Flight 3)
-AP: Wind At Your Back (Speed 3 + Leaping 3)

Feature: Wind-Blown Effects (1pp) -- This feat extends your unconscious control over air so you are never unnecessarily mussed by the wind, but always have just the right gust of air to ruffle your hair or cape at just the right moment.

Feature: Rapid Investigator: Can Use Investigate at 10x Speed (Quickness, Limited 2: Investigate)

Weather Attack Array (32 base +6ap = 38)
-Lightning Blast (Blast 12, Imp Crit 3, Knockback 4, Indirect)
-Lightning Flash (Blast 10+ Dazzle Visual 5, Indirect)
-Hailstorm (Area Blast 10 Indirect)
-Blow Away (Trip 10, Knockback, Area: Cone, Improved Trip)
-Hands of Air (Precise Air Control 10 (As Telekinesis) ), Freshen Air (removes or counters gas effects or scents)
-Force of Nature: Enhanced Strength 22, Super-Stregth 2 (PF:Superbreath), Enhanced Feats: Unarmed Specialization 3, Melee Focus 1, Imp Crit (Unarmed)
-Conjure Ice (Continuous Create Object 9, Precise, Tether, Selective, Innate, Progression 1)

Wind Magic (13 base power, 3 APs=16)
-Wind Carried Words" Communication 4 (hearing) +Area, + Two Way, Selective (13)
-Whisper of the Past 4 (Postcognition, uncontrolled) (13)
-Driving Rain Environmental Control: hamper movement 6 (1/4th speed, 250 ft rad),
-Fog (Environmental Control: obscure 6)

Total: 71

Combat:
Attack: +3 (+6ranged, +10 weather Attack Array) (6pp)
Defense: +2 (+11) (4pp)
Total: 10pp

Saves:
Toughness: +11
Fort: +07........... (4 base +3 abil)
Ref: +09........... (7 base + 2 abil)
Will: +09............(6 base + 3 abil)
Total: 17pp

Drawbacks (-1pp):
Minor Vulnerability to Fire

BackGround
[sblock]
At age 7, Hope was found in a filthy alley in New york. She had been beaten, tortured to the point that she had no recollection of her past, her name. Nothing. They named her Hope, after the street the alley had been connected. A year later, she was adopted by a federal agent named Alexander Winters who had lost his wife and child in a car accident and had since been regulated to desk duty. He raised the girl as his own, instilling her with a sense of duty, honor and that might does not always make right. 

Seven years later, Hope began developing odd powers that marked her as a sorceress. One of Alexander's coworkers was a closet mage himself and recognized her budding abilities for what they were and convinced his friend that the girl needed training or she would become a target for various evil powers. Alexander reluctantly agreed to let the girl train and by the time she was 21, Hope was a full fledged sorceress. 

After graduating from college, Hope was recruited by the FBI, where she specialized in kidnappings/serial killings and the like. Aegis soon developed an interest in her and offered her a job. She accepted and soon became one of Aegis' more successful agents. IE: she hasn't been killed yet and generally succeeds in whatever her boss asks her to do. 

Reputation:
The Saint is more of a nickname than a secret identity, stemming from her work in missing persons and helping the FBI solve some pretty nasty crimes. The Hellborn Saint comes from her tracking down a necromancer to the gates of hell and impaling him on the spikes. 

Most supers seem to be somewhat uneasy around her (at least until they get to know her), given her reputation for using lethal force when dealing with dark or corrupt mages, sorcerers, witches or the more truly dangerous mutants/supers. 

Strangely enough, most law enforcement types and even some criminals tend to have a great deal of respect for her.

Hope is known for her scruplous business dealings. Once she gives her word, she never breaks it, nor does she betray a trust once given. 


Personality:
Dedicated to the point of obession, smart and sarcastic comes to mind when someone first sees her on the job. She's stubborn and never gives up or gives in, having tracked someone literally to the gates of hell in order to bring some justice to the victims of terrible crimes and closure to the survivors. 

Outside of the job, Hope is easy going and quite friendly. While on a case, she can be quite intense, even to the point of obsession. She is known to be very stubborn and won't give up or give in once she's on the trail of something she's after. 

Occassionally she will help someone pro-bono, usually in exchange for a favor further down the line. This has given her a wealth of contacts both in the legal and not so legal fields. Nothing pisses Hope off more than seeing children being victimized. Hope does not like killing, but she won't hesitate to use lethal force if there aren't any options left, a consequence of being trained by a FBI mage. She is tough, but fair and has a soft spot for kids and abuse victims, as she herself was once abused. 

Quote:
"They say you once tracked a guy to hell. Is that true?"

"Yes. And his head now decorates Lucifer's gatepost." Hope grinned ferally.

"What was his crime then?"

"He murdered twelve children between the ages of six and thirteen. And took his time." 

2nd quote: The best magic is as subtle as a tripwire and just as hard to detect.

3rd quote: The ability to kill is the most trivial power of all. Everyone can do it. Saving lives is so much harder. And so much less common.
[/sblock]


----------



## stonegod

*Col Tobinson*

Just saw this thread and decided it'd be great to try one.

*Col Tobinson*

*Concept*
Mad pirate, fiend-summonin'-and-controll'n spellcaster.



> They say Col Tobinson was once a fine ship's mate, aye, able to navigate on maps incomplete and uncharted. Many a ship would hire him, and he was decently well off for his efforts. That was his life for many a year, travellin' upon the Blue Mistress called the sea. Even when he got the white hairs, his eye was keen and his mind sharp.
> 
> That all be changed with his last trip on the sea. A tall, black ship, the Midnight Fury was, and paid a pretty penny for Col Tobinson. But something happened on that trip. No one knows for sure, and, well, Col doesn't speak of it much. All thats really known is that he was found upon floatsam, clutching to gnawed remains of the Fury's late Captain, and babbling about "THEM" and "IT CANNOT BE" and similar nightmares.
> 
> "Mad" Col was what we be calling him from that day. He gave up the sea, and instead began lookin'. Lookin' for answers to questions only he be know'n. He dove into book upon book, and learnt things that most people wouldn't. They say he can channel some carsed power now, and knows more 'bouts the dark secrets of the depths than most, but... he's a touched one, "Mad" Col Tobinson is.




*Appearance*
Mad Col is a man in his middle age (about 40) who looks like he has not been taking care of himself. His salt-and-pepper hair is in tangles, and his beard would make a dwarf cry. His hands and face show the signs of a life at sea with permanent creases and a deeply burnt tan. Col has piercing hazel eyes, and strangely enough, all of his teeth (apparently, he likes his citrus). He has obviously slept in his clothes a few times. He is 5' 11" and 180 lbs.

One piece of required equipment: A cunn'n tricorne hat. Other than that, he's an arcane caster w/o familiar an no serious kit other than a book of dark worldly secrets he is often peer'n into.


----------



## darkhall-nestor

http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4065/elfsorchas6.jpg

Not a great rendering but drawing with a mouse is hard

My interpretation of

” Ltheb Silverfrond
A Male Elven Wizard who appears at a glance quite young, but the lines on his face give hint to his true age, extended by the use of potent magic. (So old he has seen several dragons grow and die in his lifetime)”


----------



## Gospog

*Three Quarters Orc?*

Wow!  I don't check this thread for a while and when I come back, there's all these great artists!

Well, if anyone is up for a challenge, I'd love a picture of my character, Tharag.  He's a half-orc who is more like three quarters orc.  He is massive (like 10 feet tall) and broad.  He is all muscle, espescially between the ears.  He wears a loin cloth, a spiked dog collar and an armored shoulder pad.

He carries a massive log banded in iron as well as an ice sword. 

Here are some pics of the mini I converted up for him:

http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/new_tharag3.jpg 
http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/new_tharag4.jpg
http://home.comcast.net/~gospog/new_tharag5.jpg 

As you can see, he's more like a massive orc than half of anything.

Anyway, thanks to anyone willing to take a crack at him!

-Tom


----------



## palleomortis

First off, nice work all around. 

The "request" is more like a simple thought. I have a friend that recently made an abomination of the MM. It's a half Minotuar/Half green Dragon. How exactly It came into being, I'm not sure, but it totes a Comp. Longbow, and a heavy mace, I believe. Not that it needs it, of course. The only real reason I mention this monstrocity, is that I've never seen any picture that I don't have to squint at to have it resemble this (not that I've seen every picture). What usually fails the other pictures, though, is the complete lack of wings, appropriet style horns(a mixture of Minotuar and green dragon), and simple lack of towering size and strength. Not a neccesity to be drawn, just though It may make for a refreshing break, or strangly obsurde challenge. Not to mention I'm sure everyone has a different idea of what this thing must look like. Great pics, thanx.

Palleo


----------



## Ltheb Silverfrond

darkhall-nestor said:
			
		

> http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4065/elfsorchas6.jpg
> 
> Not a great rendering but drawing with a mouse is hard




Wow, I had not checked this thread in quite some time, and so I appologize for not commenting on this earlier. It looks quite good.  I know how hard it is to draw with the mouse (a electronic tablet or even a Laptop touchpad are much easier IMO) so I have some idea as to how much effort went into this. Lots of detail with lighting and texture, and the colors are quite appropriate.  It almost looks like parts of it were hand painted and others were done digitally, and there is definitely quite a bit of depth. In short: This is totally awesome.


----------



## darkhall-nestor

"The "request" is more like a simple thought. I have a friend that recently made an abomination of the MM. It's a half Minotuar/Half green Dragon. "

http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/7021/mindragsk1.jpg

Unfinished pic

not sure I will finish it


----------



## kirinke

Nice work hero4hire. Hmm if you're up to it, could you please take a lookit my request (The Hope Winters one), preferably one in her civilian garb and another in her full 'I'm not happy' mode with the white hair/eyes


----------



## palleomortis

darkhall-nestor said:
			
		

> "The "request" is more like a simple thought. I have a friend that recently made an abomination of the MM. It's a half Minotuar/Half green Dragon. "
> 
> http://img252.imageshack.us/img252/7021/mindragsk1.jpg
> 
> Unfinished pic
> 
> not sure I will finish it





 Thanx, Looks good so far!  

Another friend of mine got jelouse, and made somthing to match. A half-gnoll-half-white dragon. Not sure the reasoning behind it (*cough* madness *cough*), but I was wondering what traits you guys would put to it? Should it retain "fur", the elongated feet, scales, ...what would make it look more menacing?


----------



## Saba Taru

kirinke said:
			
		

> Nice work hero4hire. Hmm if you're up to it, could you please take a lookit my request (The Hope Winters one), preferably one in her civilian garb and another in her full 'I'm not happy' mode with the white hair/eyes





Alright.  I thought I'd give this a go since I was messing around with character portraits for a couple of my games anyways.  Here is my vision of Kirinke's Hope Winters character.  Couldn't tell if she changed outfits when she wasn't happy, so I kept her in her work attire.  The images are kind of big, but that's easily fixed.  Enjoy!

Hope Winters FBI 

Hope Winters Not Happy 


Saba


----------



## StylinLP

Any of you artists wish to sketch up some sort of D&D gaming table with a astral travel the planes theme? Some sort of table that looks to be a portal to travel to other planes where the summoner or the players will use? Been thinking of building a table like that for my group. Not sure which runes or sigils to use but probably Celtic, Elf or that old mathmatical sigil language? Any sketch up to give me idea's would be really great. Woodworker meets artist maybe? Could be a fun project. Let me know. Help is much appreciated


----------



## carborundum

Here's an interesting one. My Duskblade from several pages ago had an unfortunate accident with a Blue Dragon, and passed away. He was reincarnated by a crazy druid and is now half treant!
He's now 9 feet tall, covered in bark and sprouting twigs. Somehow his Red Dragoncraft Full Plate (we're playing Red Hand of Doom) grew with him, giving a modicum of fire protection in his new form. 

So, a 9' tall half-tree-half-moon elf Duskblade in red dragonskin plate, wielding a Greatsword in one mighty fist, shaking a leafy fist at the gods who have doomed him to remain single for the rest of his life.

Anyone fancy it?


----------



## darkhall-nestor

Not exactly what you are looking for
But I thought it had some of the elements.

I can’t take all the credit for this image as it started out as a something I found on the internet,
But since I modified it a great deal I thought it would be appropriate to post it.
Please correct me if I am wrong.

thanks


----------



## carborundum

I like it! Its even more tree-y (how should one spell that?) than I'd first imagined, but I do like it - 10' reach too - spot on 

Cheers and thanks a lot!  Do you have it without the background, by the way?


----------



## Babette

Voadam said:
			
		

> Ok here is a request.
> 
> Voadam Human Eldritch Knight.
> 
> A big viking warrior with a full beard and long brown hair, steel blue eyes. He wears white robes with silver runic trim on the cuffs and edges, belted by a blue sash. He wears caribou skin boots that can pop out large arctic owl wings from the sides if he needs to fly. He normally is armed with a glowing bastard sword or uses a thunderlance (a glowing spear of crackling force that can vary in length). He is fond of throwing lightning bolts as well. His familiar Waldo is a ten foot long (inlcluding the tail) dire otter with a jeweled and spiked collar. Sometimes he has mystical marks on his cheeks, forehead or the tops of his hands from Greater mark spells (brown for earth, red for fire, white for air).
> 
> Thanks!





Here's my take on your Viking Dude...


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone up to draw a quick scetch? I'm not much of a drawer myself but I would like to have a scetch to show to my player of a goblin admiral. An old mean looking goblin with uniform like this http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Tōgō_Heihachirō.jpg . Preferably leaning to a metallic cane. If someone can draw it up quite quicly I'd be very thankfull. No need to color or anything, just a fast drawing. The uniform doesn't need to be exact matct. If you're willing to take artistic liberties with it I'd be happier.


----------



## KingOfChaos

Kinda surprised none of the artists actually stepped up to the challenge of Hannible.  I guess only Chainlightning was good enough to take on one of my descriptions.


----------



## tecnowraith

I like someone to draw my new character Remy. The idea of the character is he is the fantasy version Riddick from Pitch Black and The Chronicles of Riddick.
Race: Male Drow (Eberron version)
Class: Swordsage/Rogue
Height: 6'2 
Weight: 200 lbs.
Build: Athletic
Eyes: Typical drow but with goggles up
Hair: Typical Drow hair but done similar the old chinsse wuxia hairstyle similar to Chow Yun-Fat's in Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon.
Clothes: fantasy version of Riddick's costsume on Crematoria prison. The group slaves in a gladiatorial city. Yes we are gladiators.  
Weapons: He is a two-weapon fighter wielding archaic short swords.


----------



## stonegod

Sniff. No love for crazy fiend-controlling pirate conjurors. 



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Just saw this thread and decided it'd be great to try one.
> 
> *Col Tobinson*
> 
> *Concept*
> Mad pirate, fiend-summonin'-and-controll'n spellcaster.
> 
> 
> *Appearance*
> Mad Col is a man in his middle age (about 40) who looks like he has not been taking care of himself. His salt-and-pepper hair is in tangles, and his beard would make a dwarf cry. His hands and face show the signs of a life at sea with permanent creases and a deeply burnt tan. Col has piercing hazel eyes, and strangely enough, all of his teeth (apparently, he likes his citrus). He has obviously slept in his clothes a few times. He is 5' 11" and 180 lbs.
> 
> One piece of required equipment: A cunn'n tricorne hat. Other than that, he's an arcane caster w/o familiar an no serious kit other than a book of dark worldly secrets he is often peer'n into.


----------



## Scarecrow

Vrael

Vrael as requested by AJ53 in post 709 on page 24

Can someone PM him for me - though I don't think he's been to the boards for over a year so it might be a bit pointless! 

Crow


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Nice work. Love the dragon arm. Real shame the requestor might not even see it. But atleast we get to see it!


Bastion


----------



## Scarecrow

The Disciples of Steel as requested by ThorneMD in post 717 on page 24 and on page 26 in post 751 (and I believe also quite early on in this thread).

Not, by any means the best drawing I've ever done, but I hope it's good enough for you, Thorne - if you ever see it 

He hasn't been seen for a couple of months but can someone PM him for me please.

Cheers,

Crow


----------



## Knightfall

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> The Disciples of Steel as requested by ThorneMD in post 717 on page 24 and on page 26 in post 751 (and I believe also quite early on in this thread).
> 
> Not, by any means the best drawing I've ever done . . .



Very cool. And you're being modest, Crow.


----------



## Scarecrow

This is more like it.

Elven Wizard as requested by Just_Hal on page 24 - post 715

Not very Elven, sorry - oops! -  but I am quite pleased with this one.

Just_Hal hasn't been seen in over a year but if someone could PM him for me anyway, that'd be loverly.

Enjoy

Crow


----------



## Scarecrow

Zelikhandteo Kaiil Shol d'Phiarlan

Eberron Elf as requested by CapnBone on page 24 in post 718

Well, that brings us to the end of page 24. I think I got the brief down properly this time. 
As ususal, however, CapnBone hasn't been seen on the boards in over a year but if someone could PM him for me, that'd be cool.

Cheers,

Crow


----------



## ThorneMD

Wow Scarecrow...just wow.

I want to thank you for actually going through with doing the full group shot.  The pic is great, but if you're willing to change a few minor details I would be eternally grateful.

The dwarf (Rurik) seems puny in the picture.  We always envisioned him as a very tough dwarf and with a breastplate and two larger axes.

The Mul (Motubo) is also a little on the small side.  The height is good, but he was much more ripped and broad.

I attached a pic we were using for Motubo as a reference.  I don't expect you to go back and fix it as the current pic is awesome, but just another request.

Again...thank you...I was truly shocked to come back and see the group pic done.


----------



## Scarecrow

No problem. As I said in the original post, I'm not entirely happy with the pic and Rurik is definately one of the weakest points. I think I will go back and redo some of it. I'm away on holiday next week, so check back maybe in two or three weeks and I might have an update.

I found the pic of the Dragon/Elf in an earlier post. If you have any other visual reference let me know so I can get as close as possible to what you have in mind (The Dragon/Elf nearly had Tiefling horns and bat wings )

Crow


----------



## ThorneMD

> No problem. As I said in the original post, I'm not entirely happy with the pic and Rurik is definitely one of the weakest points. I think I will go back and redo some of it. I'm away on holiday next week, so check back maybe in two or three weeks and I might have an update.




Wow...speedy reply.

Anyway...thank you for even considering doing an update.  I attached a few pictures.

The first pic is an image we were using for Rurik for a while.  I think it was from one of the Eberron books. His beard is the length of the pic you drew and he has a breastplate covering his body, but that is the basic intimidation factor and the axe is a nice model as well.

The second pic is of Azeem (played by Morgan Freeman).  The only other thing missing from Motubo was the head dress and this was the most accurate pic I could find.

Again...my group and I cannot express out thanks enough for this.  This group is always the talk of our pregame, post-game, and often time non-game time conversations.


----------



## NemesisDragon

If I may humbly request a sketch or two.   
I have a human Cleric of Bahamut/Paladin named Balok.  He is approximately 6'2", 240 lbs, green eyes, short to medium black hair and a black goatee.  Also would like to add in the sideburns would come down slightly underneath of the ears (1/4" or so).  Olive tanned skin, endomorphic body structure (more of a muscular tone, basically getting at the broad boned appearance).  

In turns of weapons and armor, Balok has Mithiril Full Plate which is fairly ornate with draconic theme.  The armor appears heavy.  A medium blue cloak flows from the back.  A mithril heavy shield bearing the holy symbol of bahamut is held is the left hand.  A legacy weapon is carried in the Right, a Dire Pick (a large version of the heavy pick).  The weapon in itself would be fine for the portrait because I always wondered what it would look like drawn out but the DM told me the head of the pick appears as a dragon head spewing flame toward the end of the pick.  The hand is goldish with many glowing green runes engraved into the handle.  Also a small short sword is strapped to the waist and a longbow slung across the back along with a small backpack filled with essentials.  The holy symbol of bahamut would be hanging around the neck as well.  If anybody needs the holy symbol i can post onto the thread here.  

That's about all I can think of now except that Balok goes Dragonborn soon so a portrait of the Dragonborn version would be cool as well or either or.  Dragonborn version would have same equipment just obviously dragonborn instead of human.  

Also planned mount is a large bronze dragon,   Don't expect that but that may add to the possiblity of having it added lol.  If anybody can do any of these though I would greatly appreciate and you will have my undying gratitude, for I am a horrible artist.  Thanx again either or and good gaming to all.


----------



## Fraisala

NemesisDragon said:
			
		

> If I may humbly request a sketch or two.




here's a quick little something for you. What do you think?


----------



## NemesisDragon

All I can say is WOW!  Thank you very much wasn't expecting anything so fast either!  The weapon design is just simply awsome I must say.  Only thing I can think of of top of head is the goatee on the face, but regardless of that showing up or not that really is bad ashe lol.  Fraisala plan on doing any more with it?  Once again very narly as is, thanks again so much.


----------



## Fraisala

NemesisDragon said:
			
		

> All I can say is WOW!  Thank you very much wasn't expecting anything so fast either!  The weapon design is just simply awsome I must say.  Only thing I can think of of top of head is the goatee on the face, but regardless of that showing up or not that really is bad ashe lol.  Fraisala plan on doing any more with it?  Once again very narly as is, thanks again so much.





Hmm, I do agree that the goatee doesn't show up very well (it's a pretty grungy sketch, so it's hard to see the little things). I'm trying to decide between ink, which would be so crisp and elegant, and watercolor, since his coloration sounds so striking. Hmm. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## NemesisDragon

I am at your beck and call Frai *bows* hehe.  Honestly like I said wasn't expecting anything for ages so it's definately your call regardless.  Judging from the sketch it will be outstanding regardless, I'm patiently waiting with bated breath lol.  Thanks.


----------



## stonegod

NemesisDragon said:
			
		

> I am at your beck and call Frai *bows* hehe.  Honestly like I said wasn't expecting anything for ages so it's definately your call regardless.  Judging from the sketch it will be outstanding regardless, I'm patiently waiting with bated breath lol.  Thanks.



Yeah, some of us have been waiting for ages! 

No complaints, its a volunteer service and folks do great work. Just like the character bunch.


----------



## Knightfall

Fraisala said:
			
		

> here's a quick little something for you. What do you think?



This is excellent. Well done, Fraisala.


----------



## carborundum

I wonder if anyone feels like doing this one - it's a great NPC I just introduced and I'm having trouble drawing something that does him credit myself. 

Merphyn is a cheeky water mephit who's decided to hang around and annoy/ help the party. I imagine him as a kind of Dobby the house elf figure, with bulbous fish eyes, fishlike scales, and two wings like those of a flying fish. He's about 4 feet tall, naked and sexless. 

Fingers crossed!


----------



## shaundakuls_chosen

I have a character I would like to see if someone would be willing to draw.  I will give a shortened character biography and if anyone wants to contact me I can give a more detailed history.

Name: Morik Dundrag
Age:24
Deity: Shaundakul
Hair: Brown
Eyes: Blue
alignment: LN

Appearance: Morik is an average looking man with broad shoulders and tanned skin from long days spent on the farm. He is 5'11" and weighs 180 lbs. The only true characteristic that sets him away from the majority of commoners is his eyes, which have a hardened appearance to them as if he has seen many harsh trials for such a young age.

History: Morik lived on his families farm, north of waterdeep, until one fateful day when he was 15 years old. a group of 5 bandits that was heading south away from the war ransacked his home, killing his mother and father, and leaving him and his brother behind. Morik swore he would avenge his parents and took up his fathers old sword and followed after them. He lost the battle that ensued, for he had never practiced with the blade, the bandit found it amusing and left him to live after branding Morik's upper left shoulder-blade as a reminder of his weakness. It was not the last time these two would meet though, because after much self training he went in search of the bandit again, this time gaining his retribution. it was only a few months after the attack that Morik's only brother went off to the new colony, and after Morik gained his revenge he set sail for the new land as well. Morik never seen the war that raged far to the north, though he seen many vile acts done around waterdeep while he was in search of his parents murderer, and was glad to leave it all behind him when he set off for another land. 

((I would like a portrait of him in Full plate armor, with a tower shield and longsword.  I want him to have an expression of being tired of battle. Weary of killing.  Perhaps have him standing looking down in a contemplative way.  This character was known for his self sacrificing, and started at lvl 1 and reached lvl 18.  There is alot of history, and descriptive short stories I can add for the artist if they wish to hear more about the character.  Thank any in advance that feel like taking up this portrait.))


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I am looking for a half dragon (half human).  His mother is a gold dragon.  He is 5'8'' 175lbs with mostly draconic features.  He has wings but no tail.  I would like to have him be a darker shade of gold with reddish/gold eyes.  Any other traits would be entirely up to the artist, I am not an artist and don't feel right putting too many limits on what can be done.  Thanks in advance!

p.s.  He is a rogue/fighter type.  Right now he is in a chainshirt with a longsword and a mithril heavy shield (gift from his mother).


----------



## Scarecrow

Just dropping in to let ThorneMD know I haven't forgotten you, mate. I've decided to redo the Desciples of Steel as a painting so it's taking a while. I'm hoping to have a finished piece by the end of next week if not sooner.

Crow


----------



## Draxo

Draxo said:
			
		

> Kith
> Kobold Fighter 1, Sorcerer 6, Eldritch Knight 2, Abjurant Champion 5
> 
> Kith favors and uses a spear.  He wears a light chain vest which bears layered metal shoulderplates.  At his belt hangs a dagger, and across his back a shortsword on a strap, the Kobolds size lending it the look of a normal sword comparatively. His belt and shorts are a dark leather brown, the belt being a little darker.  Atop his head rests a pair of sundark goggles.  His armor looks a little worn.. obviously its seen a lot of use.
> 
> 
> Brief background, in case of interest;
> Kith was raised as a warrior in his home tribe.  His story did not start out spectacular, he was recognised both for his unusual strength (by Kobold standards) and his unusual talent for sorcery, though as he matured his scales turned a slight hint of red: proof of his dragon ancestry and a great honor by Kobold standards. He was assumed to be destined to be a great warrior in his tribe and was trained as he was assumed to be the one who would take over the tribe when the present ruler died.  This was not to be, as his tribe area was discovered by Drow slavers, who raided the Kobold tribe.  Though he fought bravely, the Kobolds were no match for the better armed and trained Drow slavers.  Half the tribe fled while the warriors held them off, which suited the Drow slavers just fine, they wanted only the strongest for sale.  Most of the Kobold warriors fell, either by wound or from the Drows sleeping poison, Kith was one of those 'fortunate' enough to survive and be taken into Drow 'care'.
> 
> Kith was one of the tribe Kobolds that were sold in Myrimidra to the Arena.  Others were sold elsewhere, as house slaves or fodder for the army.  Kith was the only one that survived in the arena: bought by a wealthy female Drow warrior cleric that had a lust for battle and arena combat, he was a favored pet of this Drow, as he often made her money in the arena, unusually tough by Kobold standards, most Drow considered the Kobold to be a 'joke' and bet against him, the Drow were not the only ones who underestimated the Kobold, other Arena combatants often made the mistake also, underestimating the Kobold led to the deaths of many newer gladiators.  It was due to this success that he grew stronger, his desperation turning his focus to enhancing both his combat strength and his magic, both of which he relied on to survive.  His success in the arena also gave cause for the Drow warrior to equip some of her houses magical items to the Kobold, as he earned much gold to her with his successes.
> 
> The attack on the city by Fire giants led to the fall and death of Kiths owner as with most of the Drow population.  In the chaos he escaped along with many other slaves and turned his attentions to surviving.  He was able to loot some other magical items during his escape, equipping himself with what he found.  Kith soon fell into companionship with others who sought to survive in the wake of the Fire Giants occupation of the city, he joined a group that called themselves 'the hidden' and became a valuble member of this group due to his magic.  Kith seeks to escape the Drow city and find life elsewhere but so far has not found opportunity to leave.  He has limited experience outside the Drow city and does not know where to go, though he is able to teleport his lack of experience of other places lend to it being far less useful at the moment, suitable only to teleport to a few known safe spots around the city, but it is too dangerous to use to go elsewhere.  The only other place he knows he could teleport to would be the home lair of his tribe, but it has since been abandoned, he does not know where the rest of his tribe left to, or even if they are still alive. It would be too dangerous for him to aimlessly wander the underdark alone with no destination.




Anyone up to this yet at all?  I'm still playing the character, and a picture would be wonderful. =)


----------



## Scarecrow

I'm actually very close to doing Kith - unless someone else grabs him first 

Crow


----------



## stonegod

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> I'm actually very close to doing Kith - unless someone else grabs him first
> 
> Crow



Not seeing a lot of others doing stuff recently...

Hmmm... so it looks Col might be done... November?


----------



## Draxo

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> I'm actually very close to doing Kith - unless someone else grabs him first
> 
> Crow




I'm eager and excited now  thank you so much..!


----------



## Scarecrow

Okie dokie then.

Here's the Desciples of Steel redux.

ThorneMD, let me know if this is okay and if so, I'll link to the high-res print version.

Cheers,

Crow


----------



## Knightfall

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> Here's the Desciples of Steel redux.



Crow, you've done it again! Well done! ThorneMD is going to be insanely happy. Cheers!


----------



## Fraisala

Well, here we go NemesisDragon! I'll just post this now before I'm tempted to pick at it any more and ruin it.


----------



## NemesisDragon

Very cool Frai!  Thank you so much once again, it is a dang nice piece of art.  I can't wait to display it next time we play.  Awsome job and thanx once again!!!

Rob


----------



## Fraisala

NemesisDragon said:
			
		

> Very cool Frai!  Thank you so much once again, it is a dang nice piece of art.  I can't wait to display it next time we play.  Awsome job and thanx once again!!!
> 
> Rob




so happy you like it


----------



## ThorneMD

Scarecrow said:
			
		

> Okie dokie then.
> 
> Here's the Desciples of Steel redux.
> 
> ThorneMD, let me know if this is okay and if so, I'll link to the high-res print version.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Crow




Wow...you really have outdone yourself Scarecrow.  

I talked to the other players and they all agree.  The only thing the player of Motubo suggested was to possibly make him slightly taller, since he is only two inches shorter than Taka.  If that is too much trouble (which I am guessing it is) then forget about it.  Otherwise...wow...just wow.

P.S. Sorry for being nit-picky...we all greatly appreciate your fine work.

P.S.S. Unless you actually want to do the edit and make Motubo taller, please post the high-res version. Again thank you...for all the work you put into this.


----------



## Scarecrow

That's no problem, I'll sort it out for you and then link to a high-res version. Check back late Monday or possibly Tuesday.

Crow


----------



## Scarecrow

Right then. Desciples of Steel take 3. Now with enlarged Motubo. 





The thumbnail links to a full-sized print-quality image. It's A4 at 300dpi but it'll probably stand blowing up to A3 or even poster sized before it becomes noticeably pixelated.

Enjoy

Crow


----------



## ThorneMD

Scarecrow...I just want to express my deepest thanks for your work.  The group pic came out amazing and my entire group loves it.  We cannot thank you enough.  You are truly amazing.  Thank you again and keep up the amazing work.


----------



## blargney the second

If anybody's still taking requests, I've got a fun one!

Meet Hatch, dragonborn warforged warblade.

Features: dark metallic draconic wings, scaly body with adamantine plating and studded with a few psionic crystals, expressive scaled face, glowing indigo eyes, extremely strong and durable.

Equipment: animated heavy shield made of a huge scuttling crab claw, short two-handed spear with a massive jagged byeshk blade, large black bow and quiver.

Action shot: Hatch flies straight up into the glare of the sun and comes right back down on top of the shocked opponent spear-first.  (He's a surprisingly fast & agile flier for someone as big as he is.)


----------



## Semra

*Col Tobinson*

Hello! This is actually my first post here, so... I'm pretty shy.

I'm not a freelance artist or anything fancy, I just like drawing in my spare time. I actually came here to find a portrait for my new character and ended up drawing one for someone else! Strange how that goes. 

Anyway, I made a quick portrait sketch of Col Tobinson for Stonegod. I'm not sure if I got him though... He looks more like a brooding, angry captain than a mad, spellcasting pirate, not to mention his hair and beard are not nearly wild and unkept enough. Sorry!


----------



## stonegod

Neat! Does look a bit more sane than Col should be, though the paranoia comes through nicely. Hard to get the wizardly stuff w/ just the head shot.


----------



## Babette

*I'll have a stab at thee*



			
				stonegod said:
			
		

> Yeah, some of us have been waiting for ages!
> 
> No complaints, its a volunteer service and folks do great work. Just like the character bunch.





Hey there if you can wait ... I'll give your character a barry burl -


----------



## blargney the second

Hi Babette, long time no see!  I'm still using the goblin you drew for me as my avatar. 
-blarg


----------



## Babette

Semra said:
			
		

> Hello! This is actually my first post here, so... I'm pretty shy.
> 
> I'm not a freelance artist or anything fancy, I just like drawing in my spare time. I actually came here to find a portrait for my new character and ended up drawing one for someone else! Strange how that goes.
> 
> Anyway, I made a quick portrait sketch of Col Tobinson for Stonegod. I'm not sure if I got him though... He looks more like a brooding, angry captain than a mad, spellcasting pirate, not to mention his hair and beard are not nearly wild and unkept enough. Sorry!






Cool bananas ...I don't need to draw him ...I didn't see your post.


----------



## Babette

blargney the second said:
			
		

> Hi Babette, long time no see!  I'm still using the goblin you drew for me as my avatar.
> -blarg






Hello blargney, indeed it has been long... I still like to check this thread out now & then to see what characters people have requested, I haven't drawn any pics for a long time, if you can wait I'll have go at yours, someone might beat me to it which is just as cool. I'm glad you liked the goblin character.


----------



## blargney the second

Ooo yeah!  That'd be awesome!

I'm loving my goblin even more lately with the massive influx of people and their lack of unique avatars.  *happy dance*
-blarg


----------



## thc1967

As a DM, I'd like to see a sketch of my PCs party...

1) Male Bugbear Ranger, over 7' tall, brutishly built.  Dark brown / black fur. Ugly. Leather armor.  Dual oversized flails.

2) Male Githyanki Warlock, average height, slight build. Leather armor. Rod.  Tatoos.  Little or no hair.

3) Female Eladrin Wizard.  Fiery.  Somewhat short, great muscle tone, would be considered attractive by females (not the male stereotype).  Dark hair and eyes.  Wears a robe, uses a wand, carries a longsword.

4) Female Dragonborn Fighter. Uses acid breath. Scale mail, shield, longsword.  Tall and muscular.  Dragonborn females do not have breasts.

5) Female Shadar-Kai Rogue.  Tall.  Big boobs (the lady playing her wants her to have big boobs *shrug*).  Black leather.  Daggers.  Goth.

6) Male Dragonborn Warlord.  Tall, muscular.  Uses fire breath.  Chain mail, greataxe.

7) Male Elf Ranger.  Tall and thin.  Longbow.  Blond-brown hair.  Leather armor.


----------



## SalviaNemain

*My Fighter*

I have a request if anyone should have some free time. 

Female human. Brown leather pants and boots. Her top is basically a  dress; the upper half of which is form fitting and sleeve-less...the skirt part is split from hem to waist in front and down both sides. (Sometimes it is full length, and sometimes knee-length.)(The easier to ride her mount, a home-brew riding beast.)

She is armed with two curved longswords, worn crossed over her back.

She is of average height and build with waist length dark-red hair( her hair almost appears black)  and green eyes.  She is fairly tall for a woman.

If there is any way that you could draw a choker on her neck or a band around her forehead.  (It can be worn either way.)   It has a large stone surrounded by four smaller ones.

As for posing. If you could have her standing with one foot slightly out, so that the slit would be noticeable. Or if you would, I could send you a rough sketch and description of my Dasht and you could have her mounted or beside him. 

His description is: “As large as a draft horse. Head slightly longer and more triangular. Larger eyes…set more forward on the face than a true horse. Wider ears. Mouth more on the bottom of the head – larger upper lip (placed like that of a tapir, but differently shaped.) Broader cheek. Neck is longer than a horses (enough so as to seem/look disproportioned.) The legs are over-long…appearing almost coltish. Hind quarters/rump is more angular…more muscled than front quarters Three-toed hoof makes it easier to climb/walk over rough terrain. The tail is almost serpentine – whip like.”

I have a rough drawing of my Dasht if someone should wish to see it.  ( I am better at drawing animals than people.)

Thank you for considering


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I'm looking for some drawings of a number of NPCs from my Paridon campaign. It's Ravenloft, and I'm looking for something that looks civilized yet creepy. They're kind of an odd lot, but if someone is willing to give it a shot, here they are.

The male gnome involved is called Alekalargo Combledorn, and the three female gnomes with him are Sasha, Kitten, and Marionette. Here is how they were described in the thread:

Alekalargo:


> Another gnome, slender and dressed in a tight white outfit and white cape, with the exception of a tall black hat and mask with matching codpiece calls out, "So sorry! My girls should have been more careful!" Indeed, three women hang on him appreciatingly as he speaks. The long, pointy nose and lusty sneer his mask has are oddly appropriate. Two of the three women are also dressed in tight outfits and capes patterned harlequin-style with multicolored diamonds, and the third is dressed in what appears to be simply layer upon layer of pastel veils.
> 
> The three women's masks have keyholes where their mouths should be.




Kitten:


> The two women turn to each other a moment. Then, the cloak of one of them billows out, revealing her black, tight outfit--and her surprisingly skinny frame. Hieran figures he could reach around her bicep with his hand and still touch thumb and forefinger. In addition, she has a tail, and her hands end in paws. Perhaps they are part of some bizarre costume?
> 
> In any case, she nods, takes a little hop, and gestures back towards the main square. Her companion stands motionless and silent, keeping her cloak tight around her.




Sasha:


> Sasha goes over to her companion. He inserts the key into the keyhole in her mask's mouth. It clicks, and he carefully takes the mask off and hands it to her. He whispers something in Gnomish with a comforting tone, and leaves the alchemist's shop.
> 
> Mask in her hands, Sasha turns to Torhan. Her smile is wide, a deep pink. Her hair is fresh, wavy, and honey colored. Her skin is slightly orange, like an unfinished redwood, and her eyes are a large, haunting cerulean. Gnomes always seems to have large eyes.






> Torhan walked into the room holding Sasha. The room was not a cell, although it was lockable from the outside. A window from outside let in light, and a sofa sat against the wall under the window. Sasha lounged on the sofa, the tatterdemalion tied scarves of her outfit a splash of bright color against the dreary grey of the stone in the rest of the room. She had taken off her (new non-locking) mask, leaving the veils strewn about the sofa, as she sipped a deep red wine from a glass. Wine?




Kitten and Marionette:


> Alek turns from the balcony and parts the curtain leading back into the passageway beyond. One of the women--Kitten, you suppose--grabs the edge of the curtain with... a clawed paw. The other woman (Marionette?) sinks limply to drape herself over the balcony rail, still wrapped in her cloak.






> Kitten lets out a muffled squeal as she leaps from the balcony, snags a tapestry in her claws, and climbs down to the floor of the hall. Marionette simply drops off the rail, flipping in the air before landing on her feet in a pile. The rustling of chains can be heard as she lands. She rises back to standing without touching her hands to the ground, and walks to join you.




Marionette:


> "Get him in the coach. We need to get out of here," Alek states to Fr. Berman. He pulls Marionette's cloak off with a flourish. Using it as a makeshift shield, he gingerly approaches Torhan. Marionette follows with him. Her full figure is revealed for the first time--trim, athletic, hardened. She carries the poise of a dancer, and her steady gait suddenly droops, seemingly limp, yet showing the fruit of years of self-control. But most noticeable about her are her hands. Her arms--end. In stumps. Chains dangle from the ends of her arms. At the end of each set of chains dangle what seem to be her hands--rigid, hard, cold. She swings her hands around as she interposes herself between Torhan and the gnome-thing.




The gnome-thing is the Clockwork Vampire:



> The hunched figure does not move his body, but only raises his head. Fiery copper hair seems to explode outward, surrounding his face in an orange mane. Like other gnomes, he is also masked: a simple, stark white oval, with fangs and a snarl--the face of a vampire. The mask's mouth glistens with fresh red blood.






> The gnome stands straight up. Calahan fires a shot, but it goes wide. Ru aims for the gnome's heart, ready for the attack or flight, as Calahan gets his next arrow ready.
> 
> The gnome reaches for his mask and takes it off. His face... rings. It appears as a blur, his head shaking so violently that no features are clear--a horrific rictus here, a weeping eye there... as if his head were nothing but a miasma of agony.
> 
> And there is this sound. As the gnome's head vibrates, a piercing peal fills the air, like an alarm, like a clock signifying an end, like a faraway trumpet and like the ringing in your ears. Ru and Calahan suddenly clutch their heads in pain.






> Torhan, Calahan, and Darian circle around the stuck gnome. His head continues its maddening shake, while his body suddenly goes still. Only Darian's song holds back the tide of insanity in the gnome's wake. With the training of the police force, the three know what to do. Darian and Calahan back up for just an instant as Torhan swings his sword in a mighty arc. He connects cleanly at the gnome's neck, where the blur meets solidity. He ignores the spray (-2 hp) as his sword travels through and across the neck of the gnome, and he can hear and feel as the sword grates against metal, cuts into flesh, pushes against bone... and passes out the other side. Yellowish metallic flecks and boiling blood coat Torhan's greatsword. A clean beheading. The head launches into the air, leaving a blissful silence.
> 
> Yet, orchestrating the completion of the maneuver, Darian and Calahan dive at the gnome from opposite sides. And then, the body acts. The two policemen's knives skitter across the metal of the gnome, unable to penetrate. The two arms of the gnome send two fingers each into Darian and Calahan, and they suddenly feel a hollow pain of having their blood sucked out of them through the fingers. Darian falls, overcome from blood loss (-15 hp) while Calahan fights enough to release himself from the gnome (-11 hp).






> Torhan swings one more time, determined to damage if not disable the creature before him. With a CRACK! the gnome breaks free of the tanglefoot, leaning back to land again in a crab, and straighten back up backwards, with arms as legs and legs as arms--not that the gnome seems to notice. Torhan's swing goes wild.


----------



## kast13

Hey guys, I'm new to the boards.  Been playing D&D 3.5 for a but just upgraded to 4th ed.  So I have a new character and would love a portrait if anyone had some spare time!    My character is a human fighter.  He is very young, late teens, and of Nordic descent (well the equivalent of).  He is muscular and wears full plate, his weapon of choice is a plain great sword, he carried no shield, but has a spear attached across his back (to spice things up sometimes).  I imagine him with shorter hair, and a clean shaven face.  Scars and small tattoos could be fun to spice up any visible areas, he is unaligned and follows the deity Bane after all (he's kindof a badass, if I do say so myself).  Since he is from a colder climate he also has wolf fur attached to his armor (think the beginning of the movie Gladiator).  Anyways, if anyone has time, have some fun with this one and take some creative licenses.  Thanks a lot!  Kast (Otis Guttjaldr)


----------



## thesquidasaur

*longtooth shifter warlock*

i have request for a picture of one. it is my current pc.
i have leather armor, just a regular rod, and i am a male.
so, could that be drawn real quick for me? i would be forever greatful.


----------



## Andrew_Lee

*Looking for portrait for an Eladrin Wizard*

Hi,

   This is my first post here and I stumbled upon this site by googling 

   I am actually looking for someone to help me draw a character portrait of my Eladrin Wizard. I just stepped into D&D 4th Edition 2 months ago, after an absence of almost 20 years ... 

   He has the following charactertistics :

1)   6 feet tall
2)   170 lbs
3)   Wears a black robe
4)   Carries a staff
5)   golden eyes

   If anyone is able to help me draw out such a character portrait, I will greatly appreciate it


----------



## Andrew_Lee

*Group picture for party *

Hi there,

   I am looking for someone to help to draw a group picture of my D&D party 

   It has the following characters :

1)   Dragonborn Paladin (Male)
2)   Dwarven Cleric (Male)
3)   Elven Ranger (Male)
4)   Eladrin Wizard (Male)
5)   Human Warlock (Male)
6) Halfing Rogue (Male)

   If anyone is able to help me do it, i will greatly appreciate it


----------



## Aikuchi

---

My oh my ...

I've certainly come across this thread really late. Several years late, in fact.


I've always loved illustrating but alas, I've been rusty over the past few months from illustration neglect. I think I may stretch out my art muscles ... I'm no great artist by any means but I'd certainly like to try my fancy at something listed here  

So you guys know whether I'm up to standard of course ...

I don't really know how to make them small thumbnails that lead to the images, could someone help?
Luckily, they're still small enough in size.

Sample 1:





Sample 2: (years AGO!)





/boys/par_bmbfantasy.gif[/IMG]



---


----------



## Andrew_Lee

Aikuchi said:


> ---
> 
> My oh my ...
> 
> I've certainly come across this thread really late. Several years late, in fact.
> 
> 
> I've always loved illustrating but alas, I've been rusty over the past few months from illustration neglect. I think I may stretch out my art muscles ... I'm no great artist by any means but I'd certainly like to try my fancy at something listed here
> 
> So you guys know whether I'm up to standard of course ...
> 
> I don't really know how to make them small thumbnails that lead to the images, could someone help?
> Luckily, they're still small enough in size.
> 
> Sample 1:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sample 2: (years AGO!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /boys/par_bmbfantasy.gif[/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> ---




Cool  ... the pics are nice  esp the party portrait ...


----------



## Aikuchi

It didn't quite turn out the way I expected - but then i havent drawn anything in a LONG time, my apologies. 

---






---


----------



## Andrew_Lee

Aikuchi said:


> It didn't quite turn out the way I expected - but then i havent drawn anything in a LONG time, my apologies.
> 
> ---
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ---



Hey ...

   It is great ... Honestly, I like it  .. .esp the dark background and the extra touches to the aura and the spell-casting ... 

   I really appreciate it 

   Thanks ...


----------



## Aikuchi

Sorry i didnt know how to thumbnail size it here ...
It baffles me! 

The image looked quite strong (more dynamic and masculine) but I lost the first draft I was working on, so the second time around - well ... ended up as you're seeing it now. 

It looks a lot softer and doesnt quite match your physical measurements of 6 ft and 170 lbs.

---


----------



## carborundum

REQUEST: Templeton, the Water Genasi Armadillo

A Water Genasi who fights with two spiked (Manticore) shields. He wears mithral chain, has bucklers on his upper arms for decoration, and fights by leaping around and charging into stuff with lots of points. He's got boots of Striding & Springing and a Ring of Jumping - a kind of spiky superball, really!

He has light blue skin, and dark blue hair which waves like seaweed underwater. 

Love to see what someone makes of him!


----------



## Angrydad

I've got a party of four characters that I think could use some neat artwork.

1) Human rogue: About 20, tall, muscular, and handsome. Dark hair and eyes. Wears studded leather and carries a rapier and shortsword combo. Shortbow slung across his back.

2) Human sorceror age 14: Thin and short, good looking kid with light hair and fiery eyes. Has a network of arcane symbols all across his arms, chest, etc. but tries to keep them covered as they glow when he casts spells. 

3) Gnome barbarian age 35: tall for a gnome, not very handsome, wears a chain shirt and carries a human sized greataxe (way too big for him). White/silvery hair and dark, squinting eyes. 

4) Half-orc cleric age 20ish: Enormous in height but fairly thin/wiry. Strong and relatively good looking for a half orc. Wears heavy armor, like a breastplate, but wears a dress and curly gray wig over everything because he thinks he's actually an old lady reincarnated as a half-orc (don't ask).


----------



## OnlytheStrong

I was wondering if there was an artist who would be willing to draw a portrait of my human swordsage.  

Physical Description:  He stands a humble 5'11'' with a lean, muscular build.  He was raised in a temple where discipline and martial prowess were key.  He has long, black hair with piercing green-blue eyes.  He wears a long, hooded cloak (i don't care what color) pretty much all the time.  He is a two-weapon fighter, wielding a scimitar and a shortsword.  He carries 6 daggers: 1 in each boot with the remaining 4 in his vest under his cloak.  

Oh, he is actually from a heavily forested area.  Not sure if that matters much in an artists' drawing..... but then again I'm not an artist.  Thanks to whoever decides to do this picture.  I appreciate it alot.


----------



## Aikuchi

*Doodle*

---

Doodled something with my pencil at work.
I guess its good practice since I almost never have time to draw anything (stupid need for income!!!).

This is the party from AngryDad

Sorry for the BAD SCAN - I'm using the one at work now.

---


----------



## Angrydad

Aikuchi said:


> ---
> 
> Doodled something with my pencil at work.
> I guess its good practice since I almost never have time to draw anything (stupid need for income!!!).
> 
> This is the party from AngryDad
> 
> Sorry for the BAD SCAN - I'm using the one at work now.
> 
> ---




Lol. That's awesome. If you do scan it with better resolution please let me know. I'm loving it right now though. Half-orc granny. Frightening.


----------



## Knightfall

Aikuchi said:


> Doodled something with my pencil at work.
> I guess its good practice since I almost never have time to draw anything (stupid need for income!!!).



Aikuchi, if you have some time then feel free to tae a look at this thread.

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-ga...g/203755-kulan-character-sketches-needed.html


----------



## Aikuchi

*...*

Hi OnlytheStrong,

I wasn't entirely sure, but I wanted to do something more than a straightforward portrait. So i erased sketch after sketched of different poses and ended up with this one.

I know ...i probably still need a lot of work on the inking  but its something.

I tried putting some camouflage designs on the cloak to make it "foresty"! 

---


----------



## Aikuchi

carborundum said:


> REQUEST: Templeton, the Water Genasi Armadillo
> 
> A Water Genasi who fights with two spiked (Manticore) shields. He wears mithral chain, has bucklers on his upper arms for decoration, and fights by leaping around and charging into stuff with lots of points. He's got boots of Striding & Springing and a Ring of Jumping - a kind of spiky superball, really!
> 
> He has light blue skin, and dark blue hair which waves like seaweed underwater.
> 
> Love to see what someone makes of him!




hi 

I'd like to give this a go but I have no idea what a manticore shield looks like 
Is this a 4th ED genasi or a 3.x ED genasi ? 

---


----------



## carborundum

Cool!

He's a 3.5 Genasi and the shields are just what the DMG calls Spined Shields. Not sure why I thought they were called Manticore Shields. They're studded with spikes and three are a bit bigger and can be shot as if they were manticore tail spikes. Oh yeah, that was it!


----------



## OnlytheStrong

Aikuchi,

Hey that looks great! Thanks alot!! That's perfect for him!  I appreciate it alot.


Thanks again,

OnlytheStrong


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Reveille said:


> I was wondering if someone would take a crack at Laera Silverhand. It would be much appreciated.



An old request, but I'd still like to see her done up.


----------



## aboyd

*3 gnome followers - alchemists, prone to explosions*

I would love to get sketches of my followers.  Pencil and/or black & white is fine, I don't need anything fancy.  For free, I wouldn't want to put anyone out.

My character in D&D (Greyhawk, 3.5) just took the leadership feat.  My first shot at the followers started with 2 alchemists.  Here is the initial description:



> I rolled up two gnome NPCs of the "expert" class. I made them brothers -- one is stronger, but the other is more charismatic. The strong one gets the chicks, but the charismatic one has the better contacts. They fill each other's weak points, but get a little jealous of each other too. Sibling rivalry for the win.




However, the DM ruled that they had commoner stats, so suddenly their main stat went from 18 to 13.  At that level, they couldn't output as many flasks of alchemist's fire as I needed.  So I decided the 2 brothers needed a friend, and to explain their less-than-impressive output, I gave them a few personality quirks -- they debate endlessly, and they're a bit unruly (so now & then a little bomb goes off and work is delayed).  Here is the new description:



> All three are maxed out as the best alchemists they can possibly be. Contrary to previous ramblings, my character will buy them an Alchemist's lab -- with their reduced stats, they need all the bonuses they can get.
> 
> 
> Sylbar - brother of Ranpel, backup skills as blacksmith, trapsmith, locksmith.
> Ranpel - brother of Sylbar, backup skills as diplomat, mover & shaker, singer.
> Rumo - friend of Ranpel, backup skills as arcane researcher, magic beta tester, forger.




So basically, an alchemist smithy, alchemist bard, and alchemist research assistant.  The brothers have hobbit hair (longer, wavy).  Rumo is bald.  Rumo & Ranpel get along because Rumo loves singing, and Ranpel just won't stop.

Here are 2 short bits about them.  I extracted these from the stories that my DM writes about the games:



			
				after initial rescue said:
			
		

> Your cohort sat with them in the morning, but other than being appreciative for the breakfast, they are not being overly communicative.  That changes when your gnomish stonemason comes looking to have someone help move some rocks around.  At that point much shouting, finger pointing, wild gesticulations and excited words (in gnomish) occur between the four of them for about ten minutes.  Your cohort just sits by and watches the scene play out.  By the time the noise settles down, all parties are smiling and some gnomish flasks are passed around.




...and...



			
				after they come on board said:
			
		

> Your informant follows you into the great room... where the gnome brothers are busily unpacking alchemical glassware and chuckling over the poor excuse for what humans call glass. They then start an argument over which gnomish clan in the little hills makes the best glass.  You try to tune them out while the informant begins to speak.
> 
> Once he has delivered the information, he bids you good morning and turns to leave.
> 
> One of the gnomes starts the first fight of the day with a left jab to his brothers kidney. It devolves from there.


----------



## Splurch

If anyone has the time I would like a pic of my Moon Elf Swordmage of house Nightstar.

He is young (around 90) and has white/silver hair, blue eyes, is slightly built and house Nightstar's symbol is a silver 8 point star on blue (house colors are blue, silver, and violet. He uses a longsword and is from Myth Drannor.

Thanks for any help in advance!!


----------



## evilgenius8000

Hello! I've never requested/commissioned art before, but I've just joined a LFR group and I think I'll be playing my character for a while 

His name is Zan-Bal; he's a stormsoul genasi (4th ed, so purple skin with glowing, lightning-like lines. Oh, and yellow crystals for hair. Here's a female stormsoul for reference) who wears leather armor (preferably just a vest, gauntlets, and boots) and baggy silk pants (like Aladdin's, from the Disney movie of the same name). 

He's tall (around 6 feet) and muscular (probably why he only wears a vest), but he's not a massive guy. 
He's a swordmage who wields a khopesh and fights with lightning magic.

Sorry if its a little complex; I won't mind if nobody wants to draw it, but I thought i'd throw it out there.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Aikuchi

*stuff*

---

carborundum

I'm sorry, I sketched something - but I ended up hating it so I scrapped your Genasi art. I'll be working on a new one. 


Splurch

I didn't know the name of your character: so its House of Nightstar. To be honest I didn't know how young was young for an elf (human equivalent years?).


evilgenius8000

I could have probably done a better one, but somehow I ended up liking this sketch. Here's Zan-Bal.  Hope I didn't mangle the Kopesh too badly. 


Actually considering how unfamiliar I am with the Swordmage, I did two! An I know, it would probably be a lot cooler since instructions were given with a colour reference in mind, and it would look better in colour. But my colours suck ... no, they really do.

---


----------



## Dragonbait

Wow! I'm blown away from all the great work on here. I guess I'll try in the free-for-all

My request:

Dragonborn cleric of Ioun named Donar. 

He stands about 6'7" and is youthful (early 20's) and fairly strong (Str 16) but looks like he spends more time in the library studying history texts than out on the marching grounds practicing military maneuvers. He wears plate mail hidden by a white and blue tabard with Ioun's sigil on his chest. He carries a shield and a magical mace. He wears glasses (they have a wide bridge to 'grab' the dragonborn snout.. That's all I could think of for how they would fit) when reading and has several large tomes on him to record his experiences, lessons learned, and lessons taught. He often has a slight smile on his face, counteracting the indimidating draconic visage of his race.

Colors: Pretty much the same yellow-brown that the male dragonborn in the PH has.

I know there are a lot of requests already out there, and I know that dragonborn are not easy to draw (from my own experiences), but I'm puttin that one out there.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## evilgenius8000

Aikuchi said:


> ---
> 
> carborundum
> 
> I'm sorry, I sketched something - but I ended up hating it so I scrapped your Genasi art. I'll be working on a new one.
> 
> 
> Splurch
> 
> I didn't know the name of your character: so its House of Nightstar. To be honest I didn't know how young was young for an elf (human equivalent years?).
> 
> 
> evilgenius8000
> 
> I could have probably done a better one, but somehow I ended up liking this sketch. Here's Zan-Bal.  Hope I didn't mangle the Kopesh too badly.
> 
> 
> Actually considering how unfamiliar I am with the Swordmage, I did two! An I know, it would probably be a lot cooler since instructions were given with a colour reference in mind, and it would look better in colour. But my colours suck ... no, they really do.
> 
> ---




Wow! That's great! Thanks


----------



## carborundum

Aikuchi said:


> ---
> 
> carborundum
> 
> I'm sorry, I sketched something - but I ended up hating it so I scrapped your Genasi art. I'll be working on a new one.
> 
> 
> ---





Sweet - thanks! The other oens you did look great, so I'm really looking forward to it. Twin shields and anti-gravity hair is bound to be tricky!


----------



## Aikuchi

*Dragonborn Cleric of Ioun*

Doodle doodle doodle ...


Dragonsbairs' Donar

---


----------



## Knightfall

Aikuchi said:


> Doodle doodle doodle ...
> 
> 
> Dragonsbairs' Donar
> 
> ---



Excellent.


----------



## Aikuchi

*Water Genasi*

---

carborundum

I think I can work with the 2 shields. 
I first did fine needle thin spines on the shields but it was messy, looked cumbersome and didnt really look cool. 
And I'm not so great at colouring so you cant really tell its dark blue hair 

This is TEMPLETON, 
the water Genasi jumping Ball of Spines ... 

Sorry I couldnt put the Ring of Jumping detail in.

---


----------



## Aikuchi

*Lokkit*



Reveille said:


> An old request, but I'd still like to see her done up.




My oh my .. work is really boring today -  lookit another doodle!!!! 

Reveille's Laera Silverhand

---


----------



## carborundum

Aikuchi said:


> ---
> 
> carborundum
> 
> ...
> 
> This is TEMPLETON,
> the water Genasi jumping Ball of Spines ...
> 
> ---




Whooo! Awesome!
That's perfect, man! Totally brilliant! Thanks a million!

I really like your style - can I interest you in a half-treant Duskblade with twin greatswords and Red Dragonhide armour? ;-)


----------



## Dragonbait

Aikuchi said:


> Doodle doodle doodle ...
> 
> 
> Dragonsbairs' Donar
> 
> ---




Wow! Thank you very much, Aikuchi


----------



## blargney the second

blargney the second said:


> If anybody's still taking requests, I've got a fun one!
> 
> Meet Hatch, dragonborn warforged warblade.
> 
> Features: dark metallic draconic wings, scaly body with adamantine plating and studded with a few psionic crystals, expressive scaled face, glowing indigo eyes, extremely strong and durable.
> 
> Equipment: animated heavy shield made of a huge scuttling crab claw, short two-handed spear with a massive jagged byeshk blade, large black bow and quiver.
> 
> Action shot: Hatch flies straight up into the glare of the sun and comes right back down on top of the shocked opponent spear-first.  (He's a surprisingly fast & agile flier for someone as big as he is.)




It's cool to see some great characters brought to life in this thread again!  I'd still love to have Hatch drawn up. 
-blarg


----------



## Aikuchi

carborundum said:


> Whooo! Awesome!
> That's perfect, man! Totally brilliant! Thanks a million!
> 
> I really like your style - can I interest you in a half-treant Duskblade with twin greatswords and Red Dragonhide armour? ;-)




To be honest, 
I have little idea how the half-treant should look like, besides like ... half a tree? What would the other half of the race be? I'm guessing a tryst offspring between a dryad and an orc but be much different from with a human or elf. 



and to Blargney the Second

I couldnt get all the details in for Hatch. It just seemed ... too messy for an action shot and I had much trouble with you suggested shot and angle so I did my own, I hope thats alright.



and I guess it is nice to see this thread alive again. Sounds like a fun cool thread and it shouldn't die too easy - at least I can doodle  

---


----------



## carborundum

Aikuchi said:


> To be honest,
> I have little idea how the half-treant should look like, besides like ... half a tree? What would the other half of the race be? I'm guessing a tryst offspring between a dryad and an orc but be much different from with a human or elf.
> 
> ---




LoL! I can barely imagine it myself!

He's a half-elf who got reincarnated by a mad druid in a wild magic zone. To let him catch up in levels to the rest of the party, the DM gave him the half-treant template or something. He woke up 9 foot tall, with bark, branches and leaves. I used a Warhammer Tree-Kin figure.

Basically, he got the Plant type, 10' reach, and a lot of strength and con.

He had the red dragoncraft full plate from Red Hand of Doom and we said it 'stretched'. He also fought for a while with two greatswords til one got sundered. That was fun while it lasted.

You'd have to be really bored and/or crazy to try it, but I thought I'd throw it out there and see if it stuck


----------



## Aikuchi

Carborundum,

I'm not quite as happy as the way this one turned out  
Oh dear .. i forgot the magic dusty bits of the duskblade too! !


---


----------



## carborundum

That's wicked! You've captured it perfectly - thanks a million (again!). I'll have to think of some more of my characters now, otherwise you'll have to do some work or something!


----------



## Splurch

*Thanks, Aikuchi  it looks great, just to let you know his name is Veris Nightstar heir of the House Nightstar and Diplomat of Myth Drannor and agent of Coronal Ilsevele Miritar. (and swordmage is just like bladesinger for older additions, fighter mage class).*


----------



## Aikuchi

Carborundum

It was definitely interesting to work on a half-treant, altho' still not ecstatic about the way ti turned out, maybe I'm just not used to looking at it. 



Splurch,

I did read up a but on the 4E Swordmage, to get a better idea of Veris Nightstar. I hope you're happy with the result. It might have been a bit harder to capture the whole martial ad magic aspect without it being a more action shot but I think it turned out ok.


---


----------



## blargney the second

Aikuchi said:


> and to Blargney the Second
> 
> I couldnt get all the details in for Hatch. It just seemed ... too messy for an action shot and I had much trouble with you suggested shot and angle so I did my own, I hope thats alright.



WOW!  That's awesome!  Thank you very much, Aikuchi. 
-blarg


----------



## Aikuchi

*hmm*

this was a lunch time doodle! 

---

Andrew_Lee's party of PCs

---


----------



## blargney the second

Tonight I had the pleasure of making my group envious of your sketch of Hatch, Aikuchi.  They went completely green (save ends). 
-blarg


----------



## Dunamin

*Black fantasy characters*

Hi,
I would like to respectfully request art or referral to free art of something close to the below description of my character. In addition, any art of black fantasy characters (as in, African-descended) would also be very much appreciated - I’ve had surprisingly difficult times trying to find decent black fantasy art, and when I do it often happens to be with a tribal theme.

The character in question is my PC from Living 4th Edition on EN World, Woe Chinua (full sheet and background can be found here).


> Woe is a human of 24 years, has dark skin, brown eyes, and long curly black hair braided in bundles and tied up behind his neck.
> …
> In the field Woe carries on his back an elongated half-open container for his spears, partially covered by a heavy shield with emblem of his own smiling face. He wears scale armor heavily worn with claw marks, straightened dents and bent metal scales.



So, the basic is just a black human male warrior using spear. In 4E D&D technical terms, he’s a fighter using a spear, heavy shield, and scale armor. Anything remotely reminiscent would be appreciated, preferably with as much attitude as possible.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aikuchi

---

blargney the second

I hoped they liked it  and that you had a great adventure that night with Hatch. Again, sorry for leaving out a lot of details.


Dunamin

Uhmm, I tried doing Woe Chinua, but as with some of my other stuff, its hard to put in the details so I just took what I thought might be important. I kinda kept him like a typical 4E fighter I guess, so I didn't intentionally take any tribal sort of theme. Just a regular ol' fighter. 


Oh - and this art looks different because  I didn't scan it - its a computer (digital) piece instead.
Less doodle, more art 

---


----------



## Dunamin

Wow, that's a brilliant representation Aikuchi, and with such rapid response!
I particularly like the smile which suits his personality perfectly, though I'm a bit unsure how where the strap for the spear-holster ends up.

Thanks a lot, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Knightfall

Excellent work as always, Aikuchi.


----------



## Aikuchi

---

Dunamin

Sorry, I'm not so good with gear - 
There's a lot of stuff he carries I didn't put in because I'm not sure I'd be any good at it.


Knightfall1972

Thanks for the compliment ...  
But I must admit, I'm still a bit hesitatnt about you PC characters on yout thread. There are very detailed and it seems like quite a feat to be able to capture it all, personality quirks and signature items ...


---


----------



## Knightfall

Aikuchi said:


> Knightfall1972
> 
> Thanks for the compliment ...
> But I must admit, I'm still a bit hesitant about you PC characters on your thread. There are very detailed and it seems like quite a feat to be able to capture it all, personality quirks and signature items ...



Understood. 

I knew when I first posted it that it would be seen as quite a challenge. There isn't any obligation on your part to do it. Plus, if you do decide to take a crack at them, there really isn't any sort of time constraints as the campaign has been over for some time. Take your time and have fun with it.

Cheers!

KF72


----------



## Dunamin

Aikuchi said:


> ---
> 
> Dunamin
> 
> Sorry, I'm not so good with gear -
> There's a lot of stuff he carries I didn't put in because I'm not sure I'd be any good at it.



No problem at all, I'm still thrilled and grateful for the piece. It really made my day, thanks!


----------



## Aikuchi

---

Well, I've character doodled my way back to my own post in this thread (and a few posts before) - ...

Now I'm not sure wether I should continue to work my doodlings backwards more. 


---


----------



## carborundum

I've got one for you, mate, though it's a monster and not a PC. I'm running the Savage Tide and the group are in a creepy Sargasso Sea. I tweaked the stats of a Gargantuan Animated Object (thanks Black Bard for the idea) to attack the party with a broken up boat, animated by strands of seaweed. Basically the cables of seaweed was the muscles and the bits of hull and mast the hide and weapons. It moved on about 20 stalks at a fair clip (move 30') over the soggy ground, flailing at the characters with broken bits of mast as clubs (15' reach). I imagine it as about five seaweed octopi wrapped up in a ball around the broken-up shell of a small ship's boat. The whole thing was about 10' tall, 20' long and 15' wide.

Care to do anything with it?


----------



## Aikuchi

*doody doodle*

---

very rough messy sketch ...


----------



## carborundum

Aikuchi, you're a marvel!
Thanks a million, mate! I love it!!!


----------



## Knightfall

Bump...


----------



## Knightwind1972

A Pygmy human female wizard/druid atop a velociraptor with a dense jungle in the background and a stream that starts off the pic (in front of the raptor  and human) and trails off into the jungle.

The pygmy has very short short brown hair, and piercing blue eyes. She wears a very revealing gold leaf bustier. She carries her spellbook in a special belt pouch and wears short white shorts under leather chaps and boots that look like steel toed kodiak work boots.

My husband is running The Land of Men With Tails updated to third edition and the pygmy is my character.


----------



## Aikuchi

---

Thans a lot of detail for the pygmy pic 

I may be unfamiliar with what it is though. By pygmy - I'm assuming a short, stout humanoid? I cannot seem to find information about the pygmy race in "The Land of Men With Tails" online. Information and research about it eludes me, so do references 

---


----------



## Angel Tarragon

Aikuchi said:


> Information and research about it eludes me, so do references.




Pygmies - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia. 

Knightwind did say pygmy human, so that should come in handy.


----------



## Meatboy

Happy New Year all! I haven't done anything art related in years, but felt compelled to draw something and so here I am uploading Kightwind1972's pygmy pic. Just a sketch with some tone thrown on it nothing fancy but I hope it fits the bill. I noticed that Aikuchi is also taking a swing at it and can't wait to see how that turns out. We'll see if this is only a one time pic or if maybe I can't get back into the swing of helping out my fellow gamers. Again, Happy New Year!


----------



## Knightfall

Meatboy, well done! I like the style of the picture.

FYI...

If you feel like a challenge then take a look at this thread...

http://www.enworld.org/forum/art-gallery-cartography-miniatures-painting/203755-kulan-character-sketches-needed.html


----------



## Meatboy

Kightfall 1972 here is a group sketch of The Order of The Silver Hand. Sorry for not doing individual sketches but I lack the time to do full portraits for all.


----------



## Knightfall

Meatboy said:


> K[n]ightfall1972 here is a group sketch of The Order of The Silver Hand. Sorry for not doing individual sketches but I lack the time to do full portraits for all.



Thanks Meatboy, that a great sketch. I'm going to add it to my Image gallery here on EN World as well as my World of Kulan yahoo group.


----------



## Brix

*Artists wanted for 3POINT75 campaign setting Motherland*

Hi.
I'm runnning a fairly successful little page at 3POINT75.
In the blog I'm developing a new campaign setting. I have already some articles on, and tons of unpublished material on my hard drive.
I'm looking for artists to take (free) commisions for the following themes:

* npcs
* deities / holy symbols
* new races / and old races with a touch
* maps of cities and dungeons (I already have a nice map of the land)
* new monsters
* any kind of atmospheric pictures you find in campaign setting books

What I can offer in return is:

* fair / full credits use of course
* an article about you in the 'community spotlight' section of the blog, where you can promote yourself
* the opportunity to spread your name and show off your ability on this website, as well as your name in the campaign setting in a pdf of even a book.
Please visit me at 3POINT75


----------



## Aikuchi

---

Knightwind1972,

I doodled this with a really uncooperative pen! 

---


----------



## SalviaNemain

I have a request if anyone should have some free time. 

Female human. Brown leather pants and boots. Her top is basically a dress; the upper half of which is form fitting and sleeve-less...the skirt part is split from hem to waist in front and down both sides. (Sometimes it is full length, and sometimes knee-length.)(The easier to ride her mount, a home-brew riding beast.)

She is armed with two curved longswords, worn crossed over her back.

She is of average height and build with waist length dark-red hair( her hair almost appears black) and green eyes. She is fairly tall for a woman.

If there is any way that you could draw a choker on her neck or a band around her forehead. (It can be worn either way.) It has a large stone surrounded by four smaller ones.

As for posing. If you could have her standing with one foot slightly out, so that the slit would be noticeable. Or if you would, I could send you a rough sketch and description of my Dasht and you could have her mounted or beside him. 

His description is: “As large as a draft horse. Head slightly longer and more triangular. Larger eyes…set more forward on the face than a true horse. Wider ears. Mouth more on the bottom of the head – larger upper lip (placed like that of a tapir, but differently shaped.) Broader cheek. Neck is longer than a horses (enough so as to seem/look disproportioned.) The legs are over-long…appearing almost coltish. Hind quarters/rump is more angular…more muscled than front quarters Three-toed hoof makes it easier to climb/walk over rough terrain. The tail is almost serpentine – whip like.”

I have a rough drawing of my Dasht if someone should wish to see it. ( I am better at drawing animals than people.)

Thank you for considering


----------



## Karlson_the_red

> As a DM, I'd like to see a sketch of my PCs party...
> 
> 1) Male Bugbear Ranger, over 7' tall, brutishly built. Dark brown / black fur. Ugly. Leather armor. Dual oversized flails.
> 
> 2) Male Githyanki Warlock, average height, slight build. Leather armor. Rod. Tatoos. Little or no hair.
> 
> 3) Female Eladrin Wizard. Fiery. Somewhat short, great muscle tone, would be considered attractive by females (not the male stereotype). Dark hair and eyes. Wears a robe, uses a wand, carries a longsword.
> 
> 4) Female Dragonborn Fighter. Uses acid breath. Scale mail, shield, longsword. Tall and muscular. Dragonborn females do not have breasts.
> 
> 5) Female Shadar-Kai Rogue. Tall. Big boobs (the lady playing her wants her to have big boobs *shrug*). Black leather. Daggers. Goth.
> 
> 6) Male Dragonborn Warlord. Tall, muscular. Uses fire breath. Chain mail, greataxe.
> 
> 7) Male Elf Ranger. Tall and thin. Longbow. Blond-brown hair. Leather armor.




Greetings:

Longtime member and Lurker here, and well, I decided to dust off my Photoshop skills and give a try to these requests.  They all are still work in progress, and would love some feedback... 

Thanks in advance,

Karlson the Red

PS, The dragonborn are currently posing a few problems..


1) Male Bugbear Ranger, over 7' tall, brutishly built. Dark brown / black fur. Ugly. Leather armor. Dual oversized flails





2) Male Githyanki Warlock, average height, slight build. Leather armor. Rod. Tatoos. Little or no hair.






3) Female Eladrin Wizard. Fiery. Somewhat short, great muscle tone, would be considered attractive by females (not the male stereotype). Dark hair and eyes. Wears a robe, uses a wand, carries a longsword





5) Female Shadar-Kai Rogue. Tall. Big boobs (the lady playing her wants her to have big boobs *shrug*). Black leather. Daggers. Goth.





7) Male Elf Ranger. Tall and thin. Longbow. Blond-brown hair. Leather armor


----------



## tecnowraith

Can someone do a scifi character of a robot pirate (techno-organic or biomechanical), no human-like features, seated in a techno chair hooked-up by cables on a skyship? The skyship's look needs to be a mix of high-tech and old like Treasure Planet (Disney) or Final Fantasy and the robot clothes can be the same. Just ask if you need info of description.

thanks


----------



## blargney the second

Here's a request on behalf of my girlfriend - she'd love to have a portrait of her PC!

*Yasmira* - female half-orc ranger
Distinguishing features: Yas looks like a fairly attractive, athletic human female except that her skin is quite green (like in the recent Hulk movie) and she has two very cute tusks protruding from her lower jaw.  Her hair is a heavy mass of dreadlocks tied back with a bandana a bit like Rosie the Riveter.  Some piercings adorn her ears, and her face and shoulders are partially covered with angular red tattoos in a large swirling design.

Equipment: She wields a net and trident to deadly effect, and wears a sensibly protective chain shirt.  Most important, she has fur-trimmed crime-fighting boots.  Her whole ensemble has something of an arab motif.

Thank you very much in advance!
-blarg


----------



## Knightfall

Wow. 

I just spent the last hour or so browsing back through this thread. Good memories, right from the beginning. The thread has lasted over time, which makes me happy. There has been so much great artwork done for free on this thread.

While there is still time for more requests to be filled, eventually this thread will have to be retired. There are only 80 more posts to go (including this one) until the 1000 post limit is reached.

That's a lot of art over the past 5-1/2 years. 

Anyway, I'm just remembering fondly and hope that the last 80 posts are as good as the previous 920.

Cheers!

Knightfall1972

p.s. I already have an old, secondary request thread that I will ressurect once the 1,000 post limit is reached. Either that or we can create a brand new thread.


----------



## Karlson_the_red

> Here's a request on behalf of my girlfriend - she'd love to have a portrait of her PC!
> 
> Yasmira - female half-orc ranger
> Distinguishing features: Yas looks like a fairly attractive, athletic human female except that her skin is quite green (like in the recent Hulk movie) and she has two very cute tusks protruding from her lower jaw. Her hair is a heavy mass of dreadlocks tied back with a bandana a bit like Rosie the Riveter. Some piercings adorn her ears, and her face and shoulders are partially covered with angular red tattoos in a large swirling design.
> 
> Equipment: She wields a net and trident to deadly effect, and wears a sensibly protective chain shirt. Most important, she has fur-trimmed crime-fighting boots. Her whole ensemble has something of an arab motif.
> 
> Thank you very much in advance!
> -blarg




Ok, here's another try as I continue to dust off my Photoshop-fu...

Please, let me know what you think...

Karlson the Red







Plus, this is one of my first full body poses, that I have done in a long time...


----------



## blargney the second

That's awesome, Karlson!  Thank you very much - she really likes it. 

Do you happen to have a higher-res version of her so we can print it off?
-blarg


----------



## Aikuchi

SalviaNemain said:


> I have a request if anyone should have some free time.
> 
> Female human. Brown leather pants and boots. Her top is basically a dress; the upper half of which is form fitting and sleeve-less...the skirt part is split from hem to waist in front and down both sides. (Sometimes it is full length, and sometimes knee-length.)(The easier to ride her mount, a home-brew riding beast.)
> 
> She is armed with two curved longswords, worn crossed over her back.
> 
> She is of average height and build with waist length dark-red hair( her hair almost appears black) and green eyes. She is fairly tall for a woman.
> 
> If there is any way that you could draw a choker on her neck or a band around her forehead. (It can be worn either way.) It has a large stone surrounded by four smaller ones.
> 
> As for posing. If you could have her standing with one foot slightly out, so that the slit would be noticeable. Or if you would, I could send you a rough sketch and description of my Dasht and you could have her mounted or beside him.
> 
> His description is: “As large as a draft horse. Head slightly longer and more triangular. Larger eyes…set more forward on the face than a true horse. Wider ears. Mouth more on the bottom of the head – larger upper lip (placed like that of a tapir, but differently shaped.) Broader cheek. Neck is longer than a horses (enough so as to seem/look disproportioned.) The legs are over-long…appearing almost coltish. Hind quarters/rump is more angular…more muscled than front quarters Three-toed hoof makes it easier to climb/walk over rough terrain. The tail is almost serpentine – whip like.”
> 
> I have a rough drawing of my Dasht if someone should wish to see it. ( I am better at drawing animals than people.)
> 
> Thank you for considering





I'm really bad at animals  

On the other hand, if her hair is loose and waist length- wouldnt the crossed swords be a bother to unsheathe from her back. She'd give herself a haricut everytime  she drew her weapon, no?


----------



## Karlson_the_red

Here is a link to a larger version, so give that a try.  I have one larger one on my home computer if this one still doesn't work..

Hopefully, it won't show too much of the imperfections...

Thanks again for the compliments.

Karlson

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/Chunto/enworld/yasmira_1.jpg

Here's the bigger one as well...

http://i245.photobucket.com/albums/gg61/Chunto/enworld/yasmira_large.jpg


----------



## blargney the second

That's fantastic, thank you! 
-blarg


----------



## Karlson_the_red

> I have a request if anyone should have some free time.
> 
> Female human. Brown leather pants and boots. Her top is basically a dress; the upper half of which is form fitting and sleeve-less...the skirt part is split from hem to waist in front and down both sides. (Sometimes it is full length, and sometimes knee-length.)(The easier to ride her mount, a home-brew riding beast.)
> 
> She is armed with two curved longswords, worn crossed over her back.
> 
> She is of average height and build with waist length dark-red hair( her hair almost appears black) and green eyes. She is fairly tall for a woman.
> 
> If there is any way that you could draw a choker on her neck or a band around her forehead. (It can be worn either way.) It has a large stone surrounded by four smaller ones.
> 
> As for posing. If you could have her standing with one foot slightly out, so that the slit would be noticeable. Or if you would, I could send you a rough sketch and description of my Dasht and you could have her mounted or beside him.
> 
> His description is: “As large as a draft horse. Head slightly longer and more triangular. Larger eyes…set more forward on the face than a true horse. Wider ears. Mouth more on the bottom of the head – larger upper lip (placed like that of a tapir, but differently shaped.) Broader cheek. Neck is longer than a horses (enough so as to seem/look disproportioned.) The legs are over-long…appearing almost coltish. Hind quarters/rump is more angular…more muscled than front quarters Three-toed hoof makes it easier to climb/walk over rough terrain. The tail is almost serpentine – whip like.”
> 
> I have a rough drawing of my Dasht if someone should wish to see it. ( I am better at drawing animals than people.)
> 
> Thank you for considering




Here's my first pass at the character...






Let me know what you think....

Karlson the Red


----------



## Don Incognito

After seeing what a STELLAR job that was done for Woe (dunamin's character for L4W), I've decided throw my hat (er...character) in the ring. He's only first level, so he's not crazy-looking (yet!). Full profile is in the link to Lorik in my signature, but I'll sample the important bits.

*Age*: 24 
*Gender*: Male 
*Height*: 5"11 
*Weight*: 150 
*Alignment*: Unaligned 

*Personality*: Lorik is perpetually sarcastic; a mark of Merkari's influence upon him, no doubt. Allies and enemies alike are met with ridicule, ranging from good-natured ribbing to bitter, vicious retorts. He is slow to trust and the first to suspect treachery, although those whom he travels with are (usually) not the targets of his accusations. He does his best to curtail his chaotic tendencies, but Merkari's will is strong. Killing is not a particularly strong moral quandry on his part, but he does not favor it over taking enemies alive; he will back whatever plan is the most adventageous at that particular moment. 

*Physical Description*: A round face and a wry smile distract the eye from his vaguely elven features. His hair is jet black and unkempt, although short enough not to obstruct the vision from his green eyes. He is wrapped in a brown hoodless cloak, although a clever observer can notice his scale armor, a longsword sheathed at his hip, and a traveller's satchel, from which hands a small shield. 


Merkari is the L4W equivalent of Hermes, and Lorik is currently blessed (cursed?) with the god's favor (disfavor?), which manifests itself as a chatoic streak, the occasional inability to hold his tongue, and a smattering of divine abilities (he's gonna multiclass to invoker once he can).


----------



## Meatboy

Been feeling the need to draw lately. So For Don Incognito I present a quick sketch of Lorik. I hope it fits the bill.


----------



## Desert Hare

Wow, that's fantastic meatboy!


----------



## Meatboy

Thanks! I wouldn't deign to call it 'fantastic'. I would say more like decent, for a quick sketch anyway.


----------



## Don Incognito

i love you, meat boy.

let's run away together and live on a farm somewhere.

EDIT: Now if only I can found out how Dunamin was able to get his sketch on his character page. My wiki-fu is somewhat lacking.


----------



## Meatboy

Glad you like it Don but I think I'll settle for a handshake. My wife gets upset when I wander off for lengths of time with out checking in anyway...


----------



## Desert Hare

Meatboy said:


> Thanks! I wouldn't deign to call it 'fantastic'. I would say more like decent, for a quick sketch anyway.




If I want to call it fantastic, I'll call it fantastic. 

Don't sell yourself short.


----------



## Oompa

If anyone fancies a drawing challenge i am here to present it 

A group portrait containing:

Female Dwarf Cleric of Moradin (chainmail, warhammer)
Male Dwarf Paladin of Bahamut (scale armor, greatsword
Male Dwarf Fighter (maul, scale armor)
Male Tiefling Rogue (hand crossbow and leather armor)
Male Half Elf Warlock (Cloth armor, pact blade, infernal pact)
Male Dragonborn Warlord (red scales, red chain armor, scimitar and light shield)

All 4th edition characters..

I know it's a bit much but maybe anyone wants to take it on.. The players do not have any special body, face features.. so let lose creativity!


----------



## Quickleaf

*monster*

I would love to see one of the _shadrahath_ from my campaign sketched up if anyone wants to try their hand at a fun monster.



> Wispy black and bluish wraith body with long claws, surrounded by tentacle-like spectral chains with a solid skeletal horned fanged face like a mask which is more distinct than the spectral body


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Quickleaf said:


> I would love to see one of the _shadrahath_ from my campaign sketched up if anyone wants to try their hand at a fun monster.




I had some time during lunch today and went looking for something to draw. I hope you still wanted this sketched. I have no idea what a shadrahath is, but I tried to stick to your description. I have no scanner at work, so I will post tonight when I get home.

Bastion


----------



## BastionLightbringer

Quickleaf said:


> I would love to see one of the _shadrahath_ from my campaign sketched up if anyone wants to try their hand at a fun monster.




Well, Here's my attempt. Hopefully close to what you wanted:


----------



## Quickleaf

Looks great BastionLightbringer, thanks! I like the mane-like wisps around its head.


----------



## Ginnel

*Dual Request*

Here's a couple of characters from a campaign that has just started up, if anyone could manage a quick sketch I'd be grateful.
I might even give it a try myself though my attempts are very basic.
-----------------------------------------------------------
*Shift* - Deva, male (human esque but with different coloured skins and solidly coloured eyes)

Height, Build, hair colour, skin colour.
- 6ft , 3, slim, White long hair tied back with a doubled banded silver circlet, light blue skin on what little you can see of his hands and face.

Clothes/armor Description, including shoes and jewellery 
Shift is mostly clad in a long light-grey hooded cloak leaving only his face and feet (which are clad in grey supple leather boots) visible, when he opens up his cloak during a fight, underneath can be seen a multi layered segmented pale grey set of armor which is otherwise unadorned.

3 most notable physical traits/features - Hairless apart from his long white locks on top of his head, Blue skin solid blue eyes which change shades, a Graceful Stride and pose.
3 most noticeable social traits - Impassionate, slightly condescending, intelligent

Weapons/implements of choice
- A plain steel longsword with a black handle/a Wand which is a polished Birch stick inlaid with a black spirals laquered along its length

Reputation - Strange, Experienced, knowledgable, Aloof.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





*Cairn *- Shifter, male (furry humanoids with human faces with lionel flat nose)

Height, Build, hair colour, skin colour.
- 5'8" fully erect, Sandy Brown, tanned, muscled and squat.

Clothes/armor Description, including shoes and jewellery 
Thick leather hide tunic, with tufts of black fur in the shape of a claw on the back, hide thigh plates attached to the tunic and hide bracers on the arms and long fur boots bound up with leather thong, wooden shield with a symbol of Erathis (a tower) on a carved background of bricks. Jewellery - Long chunky metal medallion of Erathis. A pair of thick metal braclets, thick copper sprial of wire at the back holds together his ponytail.

3 most notable physical traits/features - Stooped, Shifter features, pronounced canines and long flat nose, well groomed.
3 most noticeable social traits - Calm, considered and easy around people, but warey for danger when out of civilisation.

Weapons/implements of choice - Huge glowing, rune inscribed one handed hammer behind a shield.

Reputation - Friendly, pro empire/protectorate situation, honest.


----------



## ukingsken

I've never been one to post in a portrait request thread. I always figured it was like when people asked me to help them with math, I'm good at it and its not easy but some days I just wish theyd let me do my own. That speel being said I've helped lots of people with math over the years, and don't really regret it so I'm gonna do it anyway hahaha. So if anyone feels so inclined, I submit for illustration Vashik One Eye.

Human Male Wizard
65 years old
Tall (6' ish)
145 lbs
Missing one eye (left)

Vashik is rapier thin, and usually wears a loose militaristic type uniform, and carries a wand. While he appears to be 65 years old, he is much younger, having lost his eye and his youth fighting a creature from the shadowfell. His one eye is a deep brown, he has sharp eyes, and thin lips that are almost permenantly frozen in a sardonic smile. His limbs are just a little bit gangly.

So thats what I've got. Anything beyond that is up in the air. If theres anyone interested I'd love to see what you come up with. And if not well, didn't take much effort to ask.


----------



## Saba Taru

ukingsken said:


> [SNIP]  So if anyone feels so inclined, I submit for illustration Vashik One Eye.
> 
> Human Male Wizard
> 65 years old
> Tall (6' ish)
> 145 lbs
> Missing one eye (left)
> 
> Vashik is rapier thin, and usually wears a loose militaristic type uniform, and carries a wand. While he appears to be 65 years old, he is much younger, having lost his eye and his youth fighting a creature from the shadowfell. His one eye is a deep brown, he has sharp eyes, and thin lips that are almost permenantly frozen in a sardonic smile. His limbs are just a little bit gangly.
> 
> So thats what I've got. Anything beyond that is up in the air. If theres anyone interested I'd love to see what you come up with. And if not well, didn't take much effort to ask.




Ok.  I'll apologize in advance.  I used you as a test for my new laptop and how well it played with my 3D software.  

I read the more detailed bio you have of your character and noticed you had both fire and frost spells, so I picked fire.  It was more evil-ish to me than frost (but if you ask me tomorrow if that's the case, the answer may be flipped).  

Hope you like it (at least a little bit).  I had to do some major compressing to get it to the right file size.  If it's too squished, I do have the higher resolution image.  Just let me know.  Original size was 8x10 300 dpi (for printing).  Here's hoping I got the attachment right...


----------



## blargney the second

Wow, that's amazing!


----------



## ukingsken

Wow, I just wanted to resay here what I already messages to you. This is amazing! It's almost exactly what I envisioned! Feel free to experiment on any of my PC's again. I have a very vivid imagination but no artistic skill, so this really brought personality to Vashik, thank you.


----------



## Saba Taru

blargney the second said:


> Wow, that's amazing!






ukingsken said:


> Wow, I just wanted to resay here what I already messages to you. This is amazing! It's almost exactly what I envisioned! Feel free to experiment on any of my PC's again. I have a very vivid imagination but no artistic skill, so this really brought personality to Vashik, thank you.




Thank you very much, gentlemen!


----------



## Stegyre

I'm new, here, but I looked through ALL 40+ pages of this thread, and Wow! You people really knock my socks off. (Or maybe it's just that those of us who have no artistic talent are particularly impress by those of you who do.)

I thought I'd try throwing my own request into the ring:

*Etienne*

Etienne is a human-looking half-elf. The only traces of his elvish ancestry are his slender build, beardless face, and very slight point to his ears. His hair is short and dark brown.  His eyes are green.  He is lithe and flexible, just under 5'9" (174 cm) and 143 # (65 kg). In D&D terms: St 11, De 16, In 14, Wi 14, Co 12, Ch 12. 

He is decidedly not muscular, and is self-conscious about it. (He is diffident about his abilities, generally, even where competent.) Accordingly, he dresses to conceal, not reveal, himself. His prize possessions are a black mithril chain shirt (+2, with a shadow dweomer) and a masterwork lute. He wears his armor under a leather jacket. Shirt and trousers, both of sturdy cloth, and low-cut boots complete his ensemble. He spurns a cloak but will wear a broad-brimmed hat if outside in the sun for an extended period.

Etienne is mildly psionic, possessing a precognitive sense, and the abilities to shield his thoughts, temporarily enhance his attributes, and heal his own injuries. The only psychic ability whereby he can affect others is in his ability to manifest soul knives. 

He fights unarmed or with dual soul knives that look like stilletos. (He may also manifest them as gauntlets.) In ranged combat, he either throws the knives (at short range) or uses a sling (at long range).

I'll not tell an artist how to do his or her work (especially not one working without thought of a reward), but the style I had particularly in mind for this character was something like Chain Lightning's Shadowrun-Akeru.jpg from a few pages back. However, don't let that constrain any willing provider.


----------



## ajanders

*Portrait request*

I need a favor, if anyone would be able to help me.

Coinspinner is a dragonborn starpacted warlock who terms itself an "agent of fate".

Coinspinner is of indeterminate gender: think Vaarsuvius from OotS.
Coinspinner wears heavy hooded robes "Because the north is too cold for civilized folk."
Coinspinner carries a short triple-bladed spear, like a phuurba, but with a spear length handle. Nobody knows why: Coinspinner has never used it in melee, or as anything other than a walking stick. Coinspinner's scales are black with faint purple highlights.

Coinspinner's warlock concealment is not a gathering of shadows: instead, ghostly duplicates of Coinspinner appear around it, doing actions related to, but not precisely identical to, whatever Coinspinner is doing. The more Coinspinner moves, the more duplicates appear and the more widely varied their actions become. (Long walks with Coinspinner become disturbing.)
To compensate for this, Coinspinner stays absolutely still until in intends to move.

If anyone felt able to do a portrait or a sketch of Coinspinner, I would be greatly appreciative.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Blackrat

Anyone want to take a stab at drawing my Vampire character?

I like to call him Technomage, though that might be a bit misleading. He's a Tremere computer/tech freak. Young, as in some 25 years old male caucasian, with dark tussled hair and a soul patch. His style is a mix of computer geek and traditional tremere mysticism so I'd like him to have a long coat (possible very dark red in color) with some arcane symbols running at the hem and as highlights and perfectly round (sun)glasses. If you want to draw the coat open then he'd have dark/black jeans and t-shirt underneath. Also hightech VR Gloves on his hands and VR Glasses hanging from his neck and some modern details (talks to cellphone, has ipod (or similar) and a PDA etc). Also, he should have a satchel to carry his bigger stuff.

He's of average height but somewhat gangly.

Oh, you could add in an eyebrow or noce piercing


----------



## Aedh

I was wondering if any artist here would be interested in doing a series of 4 drawings of 4 different characters? All have a strong steampunk theme, and it would be much appreciated. PM me if interested =D

- Aedh


----------



## Saba Taru

Stegyre said:
			
		

> I thought I'd try throwing my own request into the ring:
> 
> Etienne




His chainmail is giving me fits, but I am working on a picture for you.  Unless you tell me not to.  



Blackrat said:


> Anyone want to take a stab at drawing my Vampire character?
> 
> I like to call him Technomage, though that might be a bit misleading. He's a Tremere computer/tech freak. Young, as in some 25 years old male caucasian, with dark tussled hair and a soul patch. His style is a mix of computer geek and traditional tremere mysticism so I'd like him to have a long coat (possible very dark red in color) with some arcane symbols running at the hem and as highlights and perfectly round (sun)glasses. If you want to draw the coat open then he'd have dark/black jeans and t-shirt underneath. Also hightech VR Gloves on his hands and VR Glasses hanging from his neck and some modern details (talks to cellphone, has ipod (or similar) and a PDA etc). Also, he should have a satchel to carry his bigger stuff.
> 
> He's of average height but somewhat gangly.
> 
> Oh, you could add in an eyebrow or noce piercing




This is probably not what you had in mind, but it was fun nonetheless.  

I only understood portions of your request (no clue what a soul patch is and Google spit back a lot of metaphysical crap, so I gave up the search), and I don't play Vampire, so I'm hoping I'm at least in the right universe.  I apologize, though.  He came out a lot more steampunk than I was expecting him to.  Bah.


----------



## Stegyre

Saba Taru said:


> His chainmail is giving me fits, but I am working on a picture for you. Unless you tell me not to.



Ancient muranian saying, "The beggar does not dictate to the artist, but waits patiently, honored that one has even heard his petition."



Saba Taru said:


> (no clue what a soul patch is and Google spit back a lot of metaphysical crap, so I gave up the search),



I believe that, in this context, a soul patch is a very small beard, just below the lower lip, like so.


----------



## Blackrat

Saba Taru said:


> This is probably not what you had in mind, but it was fun nonetheless.



No, that's absolutely perfect . The only thing lacking is the soulpatch, which is, as Stegyre said, a small beard just below the lip. Thousand thanks to you 



Stegyre said:


> I believe that, in this context, a soul patch is a very small beard, just below the lower lip, like so.


----------



## Silversun

Here's a request:

*Eriana; Female Eladrin Star Pact Warlock.*
As she is proficient in chainmail, she consistently wears an enchanted suit of Spiritmail eladrin armor crafted for her by her friend Thurvin. The armor has a moon and stars motif. Specially trained in the great sword, she is also able to use it as her pact blade. Intense study has allowed her to master rituals and she has a special Ritual Book where she has all her rituals available to her; it is able to withstand being submersed is water without taking any damage from it.

Eriana has a male riding hare as a mount named Ghorja. Ghorja is equipped with a special saddle to keep Eriana from falling out when mounted.

Eriana is as smart as she is beautiful (INT 16, CHA 16). She wears a tiara that the affects of a Crown of Command with a Halo of Fallen Stars. She wears a leather cloak and steel toed boots. At her waist she wears a chain link belt with a gilded clasp. On the left side of her belt is where her scabbard for her sword rests. At the left are three Bags of Holding and a special clasp that gives her quick access to Ritual Book (retrieval is a minor action). She also wears a Ring of the Dwarf Lords on the ring finger of her left hand.

She is tall (6' 4") and has long blonde hair (waist length, held back into a ponytail) and piercing blue eyes. She has a dark tan from excessive adventuring and freelancing as a wilderness guide during the daylit hours (not too dark of a tan, but not a light tan either.) She is of average weight for her build (muscular/tall).

If I could reaquest a background, I'd like her to be posed in the foreground of a frontier town nestled in the claering of a light jungle with a river that separates two halves of the town.


----------



## Aedh

Description for one of the characters: 

Talkir Gunsmith: 

Short, stocky with a long grey bread, plaited into two. He wears black leather armour, which is made of many layers, and has a long, dark green coat. He carries a short, stocky rifle of archaic design, with a clockwork flint mechanism. 

The rest is up to the artist! 

-Aedh.


----------



## Saba Taru

Blackrat said:


> No, that's absolutely perfect . The only thing lacking is the soulpatch, which is, as Stegyre said, a small beard just below the lip. Thousand thanks to you




Thanks for clearing that up, Stegyre and Blackrat.  If I had facial hair (or the ability to grow it), I suppose I would have known that.  I see it all the time, I just didn't know it had a special name.  

Let me rework the picture with facial hair.


----------



## Stegyre

Saba Taru said:


> If I had facial hair (or the ability to grow it), I suppose I would have known that.



Let us all be glad that you suffer from neither.


----------



## Saba Taru

Blackrat said:


> No, that's absolutely perfect . The only thing lacking is the soulpatch, which is, as Stegyre said, a small beard just below the lip. Thousand thanks to you




Ok.  Hair added.  Let me know if this is better.  



			
				Stegyre said:
			
		

> Let us all be glad that you suffer from neither.




Thanks for the laugh this morning.  I needed that.


----------



## Blackrat

Saba Taru said:


> Ok.  Hair added.  Let me know if this is better.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the laugh this morning.  I needed that.




Absolutely Awesome. Thank you


----------



## Knightfall

Saba Taru,

Thanks for adding to the artwork on this thread. Your rendering of Vashik is excellent.


----------



## Copisetik

Kudos to all the artists of this thread! This is a very solid body of work over all. I noticed it's been a while since anyone posted but it would be a shame if this wonderful thread didn't reach the 1000 post mark. So if any artists are still listening out there here is my D&D 4E character:

Name: Alatrial of House Centhalis
Race: Eladrin
Sex: Female

Physical Description: An young Eldarin noblewoman with waist length black hair (feel free to style as you see fit). Tall and slender, she is good looking, but not in an unnatural way. She has a very serious disposition, so she is not really the smiling-merrily sort. Over the course of the campaign she lost her right eye, and (due to the slight Japanese influence of the world setting) the wound is covered by a tsuba--the guard piece of a katana-- held in place with red silk cord, like in the old samurai movies i.e.
http://i278.photobucket.com/albums/kk110/anguirusgirl/tsuba_copper.jpg

Although she is a cleric of Corellon, her prestige class is Seldarine Dedicate which is fairly martial class and she wears elven chainmail and wields a Screaming longbow. (see link for pic--scroll down for description)
http://www.wizards.com/default.asp?x=dnd/4ex/20090727

This campaign is going to be on hiatus for a little while due to real life scheduling difficulties, and I thought having a brand new pic to show the changes that Alatrial has gone through over the last 10 lvls (from naive scholarly cleric at lvl 1 to hardcore longbow wielding menace to the followers of Vecna at lvl 11) would be an awesome prop to show the other players.

Thanks a lot in advance^^
Kristin Harper
Modesto, CA


----------



## Ferret

Yay! Free art!

Yay!

I have a request, if someone wouldn't mind drawing my first 4E character.

Hrafnhildur "Fin" Arnardottir is a dwarf who grew up with both parents inside a large, industrial/ebberonesque city. She was the black sheep of the family, always getting into trouble, putting off chores, doing undwarf like things. Her two choice were as an apprentice with her father or baking goods with her mother. Neither looked like what she wanted, and she was often too busy reading tomes she had bought off the streets to pick up any other Dwarven skills. She was a rougish tom boy, often earning disproving looks form her father for spending to long with men or male dwarves, and equal disdain for acts of sheer foolery such as climbing up rain gutters or trying to find a way into the sewers. Despite this she is quite intellectual, neat and tidy when she can be. 

As such spending so much time away from home and disliking the boring, plain manner of her family she set up with a street gang looking for some excitement. Soon she found herself too deep in, but could do little to stop the gang contacting her, and her family finding out.

One day they told her to read a book that they were going to fence, to see what it was worth. When she spoke the first few lines, she felt a power surge through her, and a malevolent intent. This is when she became a Warlock. Soon after having her Warlock abilities abused by the gang she fled them and the city leaving her family behind too ashamed to return to them.

She wears loose cloth and leather clothing. Designed to look innocuous, light and comfortable, possibly patched and sewn together pieces of other clothes. Certainly enough padding here and there, tied and buckled haphazardly to protect from scrapes and bangs whilst on the run. A hood deep enough to cover the face, but shallow enough to see the face in the drawing. I imagine most of the clothe parts to be beige or tan, very light colours, whilst a darker brown for the padding bits. She needs some sort of 'street robe', very rough looking. She stands about 4'3", and is of a stocky build, even for a dwarf, but quite lean due to having lived on the streets for some time.

Her hair is a mix of wild hair kept down by neat plaits, some held at the ends with copper or porcelain, maybe one or two loose and a bit frey-ended. Her books are tied together and in a small satchel at her side, but are now looking a bit tattered. The only other thing at her side is a small war hammer from her fathers forge.

If anyone who wants to draw Fin, needs any more info you can PM me or just write here, as I'll be checking back soon. Thanks!


----------



## Aikuchi

---

Wow ... its been awhile since I've been here! Of I loved reading all the wonderful cahracter concepts and spending what little time I have between work and sleep to draw some of them! Of course, having the ENworld website forums be inaccessible to me time and time again had something to do with it too! 

Perhaps I'll squeeze in another .. or two sketches if I have the time1 

I hope I havent left out any free comissions I was suppose to do from my absence here!
If so, please remind me, thank you.


Yinn

---


----------



## Meatboy

Haven't done a request in a while but here is Alatrial for Copisetik. I've been trying out a new way of creating my pics so bear with me.


----------



## Stegyre

Meatboy said:


> Haven't done a request in a while but here is Alatrial for Copisetik. I've been trying out a new way of creating my pics so bear with me.



That new way?  It works.
Yet another great picture.  I'm glad this thread isn't dead.


----------



## Ferret

Nice work Meat Boy!


----------



## Copisetik

Totally awesome Meatboy!  Sorry it took so long to praise your wonderful work, but school started last week and time just got away from me, I hope you can forgive me .

I really enjoy the "soft" look of the piece, it makes it look more artsy than a basic character pic...if that makes sense.  I also dig the Asian inspired shoulder guard and the chain mail "dress".  Great design choices.  Once again kudos to the artist!

Kristin AKA Copisetik


----------



## Dragonwriter

I've got a couple characters I'd love to see drawn up. If anyone wants to try their hand with these, I'll be much obliged.

Here's the first:
Gar Heavyclaws
24 year old, Human Male, 6’5”, 160 lbs.
Gar looks like a hulking, savage brute of fair skin. His massive frame is intimidating even without the extra pair of arms growing out his sides. Normally, his dark brown hair simply hangs about his head, adding to his wild appearance. A light stubble is ever-present on his face. Speaking of his face, it is just as tough-looking as the rest of him… As long, thin scar runs from above his left eye down to the center of his left cheek and a nasty jagged claw mark runs just below his jaw on the right side. And his neck looks like it was bitten by a wolf at some point long ago. His brutish features are generally set in some kind of scowl, and when he snarls or grimaces (as he is wont to do), sharpened (though very clean) teeth are easily visible.

Nowadays, he often wears a suit of finely crafted silvery platemail, which also seems to accommodate his extra limbs. A well-worn pack is slung over his (upper) left shoulder, while heavy gauntlets and thick leather boots adorn his hands and feet. Normally, he would look impressive enough, though not particularly extraordinary. However, Gar happens to have two massive, blue-white glowing arms and vicious looking claws end their hands and his natural hands, which wear smaller, furred gloves of their own. He also sports what looks like a fur shirt over his armor, though it seems to shift and patches appear and disappear. On top of all this, a golden brown cloak of feathers and fur wraps itself around his shoulders and back.

And the second:
Fahlias Dragonson
Fahlias is 6'3" and weighs 140 pounds. He is not of a large build, but has obvious strength. His teeth have vicious points, meant to tear flesh, as he is half-dragon. His claws are always sharp, though mainly used in hunting. His skin is composed of silver scales and his eyes are a sharp steel-blue. He also always has a faint scent of rain about him. He has no hair, but has a small frill in the manner of silver dragons, but can flatten it, which is customary for him to do in a settlement. He is 56 years old, possessing the slow maturation and long life granted by dragon's blood. He is constantly wearing a large, full-length cloak that covers his entire body. He keeps every inch of his natural scales covered, so as not to alarm other people or draw unwanted attention to himself. He is a dark person, naturally due to his history. A finely wrought longsword hangs at his side, and a composite longbow and quiver upon his back. He wears no shield, but does wear a mithril shirt of chain links. He also carries a masterwork short bow and longsword in his pack, for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Dej Koosh

These are great.  I've been looking for something like this for a long time.  I would like to see my 3.5 Lupine created if anyone is still working on new pictures.  If you don't know what a Lupine looks like its basically a wolf mixed with a man.  They bear wolf-heads, are totally covered in fur, and have pawed hands and feat.  Any ways here is the description.

Height: 5' 10
Weight: 150 lb.
Fur: Black
Eyes: Yellow
Description: He wears leather armour and uses a bow primarily, though he has a hand axe and a battle axe as backup.  He ccomes from savage lands so his equipment is a bit rustic.

Hope this is enough info. If not let me know.  Once again thank you.


----------



## Karlson_the_red

Ok, here is a quick one of the Lupine archer....   I am still not happy about how dark it got, but I am still working on it...






Karlson the Red


----------



## InVinoVeritas

I asked for some help with a request here, but I'd figure I'd ask again.

I have made a little something from it as inspiration.


----------



## Dej Koosh

Wow that picture of my Lupine is great thanks!


----------



## Meatboy

For Dragonwriter. Gar Heavyclaws. I also have Fin on the go for Ferret.


----------



## Dragonwriter

That is awesome! Thanks very much!


----------



## Meatboy

And as I said for Ferret. The colors aren't quite right but again still working on new stuff. This is more of a scene than a portrait.


----------



## Dr Simon

Hi,

Looking for some artwork for a PbP I'm running on these boards. I've listed the characters and a few NPCs below, if any inspire you please go ahead!

The game is here, and the rogue's gallery is here, with some inspirations suggested by the players. Inspirations are vaguely Eastern, with a tendency towards the ornate.

Three of the characters are nai-nek-chai, a homebrew race of human/animal shapeshifters, similar to hengeyokai but without a hybrid form. In human form, they usually have a vague resemblance to their animal type, more a suggestion than anything obvious. 

*Growling Ape*:  a male baboon nai-nek-chai druid. Wears simple, loose-fitting clothing that stays on in either form, fights with a quarterstaff. He also uses a custom "produce lightning" spell, so he can wreathe his fists in lightning that he can use to punch with, or to throw.

*Annika*: a female eagle nai-nek-chai, sorceress with an affinity for fire. Annika in her human form has striking red hair, and wears a simple poncho over a wrap-around skirt and simple tunic (probably all in reds). She has a pouch strpped to her leg and her familiar is a tiny viper. Annika's magic missile spell takes the form of a fiery feather. She is, perhaps, linked to Golden Crow, the geomantic animal of the sky and rulership, but this can also be represented as phoenix-ish iconoography.

*Shakou*: a female tiger nai-nek-chai. Shakou is a rogue and trickster, a former con-artist. Her animal form is a Fnoi tiger, closer in physique to a leopard but with tiger markings. In human form she has short orange hair and cat-like pupils, usually dressed in close-fitting clothing. (One inspiration is Milla Jovovo...vich in Fifth Element).

*Three Flowers*: human male paladin of beauty. Three Flowers is a young man with coffee-coloured skin and finely-chiselled, almost androgynous good looks. His blood carries traces of river spirit heritage, and his expensive clothing and armour are never stained or tarnished. He wields a hereditory scimitar called White Lotus.

*Mystal Mar* is a salsham'ai, a tree folk. Salsham'ai are small-sized, looking mostly like fine-boned humans except that their toes are prehensile. Mystal wear salsham'ai "shoes", which are like fingerless cycling gloves for the feet. He is an albino, having been touched by mist spirits. Normally he is cloaked and hooded in dark, camouflaged clothing. A swordsage, he wields a rapier and has recently acquired a shield made from the body a defeated spider demon, that looks something like a noh theatrical mask. (see also here for reference.

I would suggest checking the Rogues Gallery for the images posted by the players.

NPCs and other ideas:

*Aru Leng, the Vashti of Cormondal*.
Aru is a young priestess (the Vashti), following a tradition that mixes the old worship of river spirits with a more modern philosophy of charity and compassion. Her looks are something like a mixed European-East Asian heritage, with thick dark hair with a slight curl, that she wears shoulder length. Normally dressed in simple white robes, with perhaps a suggestion of decoration hinting at the river connection. Thrust into a position above her experience, she tries to be wise, compassionate and in charge.

*Undead Foe*.
A young thug defeated by the party, but brought back to life for nefarious purposes, this risen corpse carries a lantern on a pole (with which he also fights). The back of his head is missing, his death having been caused by Growling Ape's quarterstaff staving in his skull. 

*Spider Demon*.
The foe defeated by Mystal Mar, basically a spider the size of a house, but replace its face with three noh masks, joined by the eyes in this style. The faces glow with a pale-green corpse light.

*Mystal vs. spiders*.
Mystal Mar wieling a flaming rapier against a giant spider (twice his size), whislt the two of them are balanced on a web strand 40 feet above a dark, web-filled canyon. In the rain. 

Any of these would be great, groups also good. Thanks in advance for anyone willing to have a go!


----------



## carborundum

Back with a new request - it's mostly for a sketch/ drawing of the armour... though the whole character would be cool.

Hope is an 19 year old escaped slave Barbarian/ Forsaker. He is 1/4 orc and comes from the Jungle of Chult in the Forgotten Realms. After being tortured by Yuan-ti he developed an intense distrust of magic. He wields an oversize adamantine greataxe (monkeygrip) and until recently wore a mithral shirt.

He recently found (yesterday) a Spiked, Black Dragoncraft, Tumbler's breastplate. Sweet!
It counts as light armour and is made of polished overlapping plates of (duh) black dragon hide. The matching armguards and gauntlets are ridged with dragon teeth to give the armour the Spiked property.

It's like the cheesiest spikiest blackest coolest non-magical armour the DM could think of as a getting-to-level-10-with-no-magic-items present.

Disclaimer: I'm the DM

It's hard to find a nice pic of the armour to amaze the player with - can anyone help?


----------



## Knightfall

Excellent work, Meatboy.


----------



## smcdermott

*Odd character request*

Awesome artwork from all I have seen.  I'd like to request a character that is a little odd.  The totemist classis from Magic of Incarnum and the abberation feats are from Lords of maddness  the Wildrunner PrC is from Races of the Wild.  I picture him in the woods, arms and tentacles ready to attack attack following or during a primal scream.

Male Wild Elf Totemist Wildrunner     Chaotic Neutral  
STR 14, Dex 16, CON 14, INT 12, WIS 12, CHA 10
Physical info :  5'1", 120 lbs, Tan skin, grey eyes, wavy black hair that falls to the bottom of the shoulderblades. (tangled)
Totemist have ties to nature similar to a druid or beastlord.   
Studded leather armor

FEATS:
*Abberation blood: Flexible Limbs*
​​​​​​​​​One of your ancestors was an aberration and has passed the taint of its aberrant physiology down through the generations to you. This taint manifests physically in your appearance in some noticeable way.​
Prerequisite:​​​​Humanoid.​
Benefi t:​​​​You gain a physical feature that grants you a racial bonus on one type of check; once you select the check to whichthis bonus applies (as well as the corresponding feature) you cannot change it later. (Flexible limbs)
​
*Bestial Hide:*
Your skin is thicker, scalier, or furrier than normal.​Prerequisite:​​​​Aberration Blood.​
Benefi t:​​​​Your natural armor bonus to AC improves by 1 for every two aberrant feats you possess.​

*Deepspawn:*​Benefit:​​​​Two short but powerful tentacles sprout from your waist. You
gain two tentacle natural attacks that each deal 1d4 points of damage
(for a Medium creature) plus your Strength modifi er. The tentacle
attacks are treated as primary weapons.

Soulmelds/chakra binds (note: Unfortunately some of the images the soulmelds create overlap.  I will be interested in the artist interpretation of how this is done)

Here is a note on soulmelds, taken from the Magic of Incarnum book. 
"Soulmelds are persistent magical constructions shaped from pure incarnum—the power of souls living, dead, and yet unborn—fused with the meldshaper’s own essence. They resemble both long-lasting spells and magic items in many ways, but truly are neither.
Once shaped, a soulmeld takes on a solid physical form in the shape specifi ed for that particular meld. A shaped soulmeld acts as a normal object that might be worn, such as boots, armor, or a robe except for the following: they cannot be removed from the individual wearing them, they cannot be damaged except as specifically noted and they don’t have a weight..."

*Girallon Arms:*
Incarnum coalesces around your arms and upper torso, forming blue-white fur that seems to enhance your arm and chest muscles. It also extends from your fingers to form ghostly claws that, despite their insubstantial appearance, help you gain purchase while climbing or grappling.
Additionally:​
Incarnum forms two additional, powerful arms that spring out from your ribs. These spirit arms mirror the movements of your real arms. All four of your arms are tipped with long claws that no longer seem ghostly, but quite real—and quite sharp. (Total of four arms, my two and two girallon arms.  all have claws)

*Worg Pelt:*
You gather worg spirits around you to form a cloaklike garment. It strongly resembles the pelt of a worg, from the top of the beast’s head perched atop your own to forelegs extending down your arms and rear legs hanging behind you. The fur is dark and thick, and glassy red eyes smolder in its face.
Additionally:
The forelegs of your worg pelt fuse into your own arms, adding weight and bulk to your hands. Your arms and hands are completely covered in the dark gray fur of a worg.​ 
*Blink Shirt:*
This rough-looking garment fi ts over armor and other clothing and looks like it has been made of coarse brown fur, but it displaysobviously magical features. The shirt seems to shift and move on its own, and it fades into a barely corporeal mist near your waist. Most disconcerting of all, patches of the garment seem transparent, as if they have temporarily shifted to some strange elsewhere. Because different parts of the garment appear phased out at different times, these patches of incorporeality seem to roam over the surface of the shirt.

*Wormtail Belt*:
...the soulmeld shapes plating on the skin of your torso and legs. Dark purple on the back and lighter in front, these scales seem to add to your bulk, and definitely increase your power in melee combat.​ 
Wild Runner abilities:
*Primal Scream* (Su):​​​​At 2nd level, you become able to bring forth the power inherent within and release it in a blood-chilling scream. Releasing a primal scream is a free action that does not provoke attacks of opportunity. A primal scream induces a state of feral frenzy... In this frenzy, you gain a +2 bonus to Strength and a +6 bonus to Dexterity. In addition, your jaw elongates and your teeth become razor-sharp; you gain a bite attack that deals 1d6 points of damage...​


----------



## DumbPaladin

It can't hurt to throw a request out there, right?  So far, all I've had to go on for my character image is something I threw together in Heroquest, and it's done its job, but getting something drawn by an actual person willing (and able) to put their unique spin on a character would be greatly appreciated.  He's trying out some new "looks", so a new take on the character (and the Heromachine image presented) would be appreciated.

Phelan Lawson, Human Sorcadin/Abjurant Champion
Str 16, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 16, Cha 23
Height: 6'1"
Weight: 182
Build: Tone, but average girth -- not stocky enough to be imposing, but not rail-thin
Hair: Blond
Eyes: Blue
Looks: Pretty handsome (  )

Clean-shaven, hair is wavy and about ear-length, but mostly hidden under his hat.  Skin tone is usually a normal flesh tone, rarely very tan.  Wears a large amount of teal and white: hat is teal with a white band and a single 5" large white feather; no visible armor, but he wears a teal blue tabard lined in white down his front and back, and a dark blue cloak that flutters impressively and lets him fly.  White leather gloves that go up to just below his elbow, and soft-looking white boots that go up to his calf.  His belt bears the symbol of Pelor at its buckle, and his longsword is an unmarred and brightly-shining silver with a golden hilt and two gold-inlaid lightning bolts evocative of Heironeous' holy symbol running down the blade on its front.  Just above his shoulder hovers Phelan's lantern archon familiar, Heol.

Phelan's usually smiling widely, or at least has a benevolent, mildly simple look on his face, something to suggest at first glance that he's a pretty good guy.

Photo link is: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=7869235&l=81ff3b0f1c&id=619155742 and thanks to anyone who considers drawing him!  (The drawing has many faults, but the primary one is the lack of ability to show height, or body frame, effectively ...)


----------



## Ravamunk

*In need of a portrait*

Ok all I am in need of a Character portrait preferably full body for a Half-Giant Soulknife.  He is 7'8" and i believe 340 very muscular. Black hair in dreadlocks. brown eyes, tan skin tone. His mind blade is purple in color.  He currently is wearing studded leather armor in well kept condition along with a small metal shield.  he is 42 by the way which is about average for a halfgiant. thanks to all that send me something if you could post it here and also email me it my email is set to public here.


----------



## Meatboy

for Ravamunk







no shield but hopefully it will get the job done. Oh and THREAD NECROMANCY!


----------



## Ravamunk

Thank you For that portrait and resurrecting a dead thread.  I very much appreciate it


----------



## Meatboy

Thanks! Now I gotta see if I can stay motivated for a few more. Sorry for not following your description as well as I could have.


----------



## mgbeach

If anyone has any requests out there, I'm game for trying to get this thread going again. I have no drawing talent to speak of, but am very familiar with photoshop and for my own home game characters and my friends' characters, I mix and match sources I find online to create composites that do the trick. As an example, here's a source image and the final product for my friend's half-orc cleric of Erastil.

original
http://i.imgur.com/c0Or3.jpg

final
http://i.imgur.com/OaKkg.jpg

I've got a picasa gallery of many character images, and if you find one that you like but needs a different weapon, colors, etc let me know.

https://picasaweb.google.com/mgbeach/People?authkey=Gv1sRgCPHik6mpgZPIOA&feat=directlink


----------



## carborundum

Wow, mgbeach - that's really nicely done! I totally didn't expect such an amazing transformation when I clicked on the second link!

To get the ball rolling, how would you like to do one for me?

Malbek the Beastmaster, a Forgotten Realms Gold Dwarf Conjurer. Curly black hair, olive/gold complexion, dark grey eyes and a Babylonian-style oiled beard decorated with a few gold baubles. 

He's a wizard specialised in summoning and working his way up to Malconvoker. He wears cotton breeches and a doublet, both dyed black, decorated with cloth-of-gold and full of pockets. 

The campaign (Shackled City) is in a city atop a dormant volcano in a tropical jungle (Chult) so he wears sandals and a floppy sun-hat. He carries a staff and all sorts of alchemical devices hang from his belt and backpack - alchemist's fire, tanglefoot bags and the like. His prized possession is his brand-new Headband of Intellect, which he proudly displays upon his forehead.

If you need any more details I'd be happy to provide them!


----------



## mgbeach

Sounds like a fun character.. here are a few candidates for the base image. Please evaluate based mainly on overall pose:

http://i.imgur.com/hMDqo.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ksAhy.png
http://i.imgur.com/8aVhR.png
http://i.imgur.com/FTVdL.jpg

I'm kind of partial to the last one, as a while back I turned him into my cleric of Gozreh in our Pathfinder game: http://i.imgur.com/K2NVu.png

But let me know what you like best, or if none of them fit the bill.


----------



## carborundum

It's hard to judge on pose alone 
The first two are older and balding - yet that's only a layer or two away from fresh-faced and shaggy! Hmmmm... 

I like the one with the doggy - especially if you can fiendish it up a bit - scaly, scabby patches... horns sticking out of its ribs that sort of thing 

The last two have more 'open' poses so they get the preference. The doggy-dude is my number one, as I forgot to mention Malbek's tribal tattoo - all the way up his arm! It's uncanny!

Can't wait now


----------



## mgbeach

Cool, we'll go with the tattooed dog lover then! 

With the holiday weekend, it will take me a couple days but when I get going on it I'll send PMs with updates/questions. If you'd rather I email you just PM me your email address.


----------



## Ferret

Meatboy said:


> And as I said for Ferret. The colors aren't quite right but again still working on new stuff. This is more of a scene than a portrait.




Love it


----------



## Meatboy

By the Power of Greyskull! Revive!

Here is a random doodle maybe someone can make use of it.


----------



## carborundum

Good grief Penfold!
That's blimmin' marvellous


----------



## JohnyFight

*Maybe this is of help...*

I don't know if this comes too late, but... there is a crowfunding here that may fit what you are looking for about character portraits:
"No Character Without Portrait" Project


----------



## Knightfall

Bumping up the original one so those new to EN World can peruse it. Note that there will likely be a lot of broken links.


----------



## Hussar

Hunter said:


> Hello Hussar!
> Finally finished Korbach Angist 1/2 human 1/2 fire elemental!
> I apologize for the lengthy delay.
> 
> Chain-Grilock came out masterful!
> 
> Hunter
> 
> 
> Online Portfolio: www.pen-paper.net/gallery.php?artist=HunterMcFalls




Heh, I remember this.  Fantastic stuff.  This was such an excellent thread.  I really need to play Korbach again.  One of my all time fav characters.  Heck, IIRC, my user icon came from this thread.  It's Korbach's holy symbol.


----------



## Knightfall

Hussar said:


> Heh, I remember this.  Fantastic stuff.  This was such an excellent thread.  I really need to play Korbach again.  One of my all time fav characters.  Heck, IIRC, my user icon came from this thread.  It's Korbach's holy symbol.



Yeah, after I bumped it last night, I spent a lot of time going through ti again. Now I'm doing it again and clicking "Give XP for this post," a lot.


----------



## Knightfall

I just shared a link to this thread on Twitter and felt the thread needed a bump.


----------



## Knightfall

_Another bump to this thread to see if it can be revised._ - KF


----------



## Mad_Jack

I've always liked this kind of thread - I used to be one of the major image manipulators in the old WotC _What Do You Think My Character Looks Like?_ threads back in the day...
Unfortunately my old computer drowned a couple months back and I lost all my source materials and the program I used for it.


----------



## Hussar

Knightfall said:


> Yeah, after I bumped it last night, I spent a lot of time going through ti again. Now I'm doing it again and clicking "Give XP for this post," a lot.



Funnily enough, shortly after this thread, I did resurrect Korbach for another campaign and played him.  Tons of fun.


----------

